# Rivederla...



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro. 

Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.

Rivederla e vedere nei suoi occhi la delusione, questo sarà il volto del dolore da oggi per me. Perchè fissare gli occhi lucidi di una persona che si ha amato e sapere di esserne i responsabili è qualcosa di lancinante, che ti rimane dentro, che ti prende il cuore tra le dita e te lo stringe. Perchè sapere che non si torna indietro, che qualunque cosa tu possa fare non ti porterà a migliorare le cose, ma solo a complicarle, è un tuffo nella più amara tristezza.

E solo oggi ho capito che lei non è mai stata la mia amante. Io sono stato l'amante del suo cuore e sempre lo sarà nella mia vita. E ora che tutto è finito e che le parole non servono più, in completo silenzio, posso guardare alla nostra storia come ad un quadro, notando sfumature che prima non riuscivo a vedere. E solo ora che è lì su un muro, mi accorgo di quanto sia bello e delicato, di quanto meriti rispetto e cura.

Grazie mio dolce segreto di aver fatto parte della mia vita. Forse un giorno, la vita ci offrirà un'altra opportunità. E io sarò lì ad aspettarti se lo vorrai.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro.
> 
> Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.
> 
> ...


 

Ci si accorge di quanto si ha.... una volta perduto....


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Settembre 2008)

anche il mio compagno sta tentando di riavvicinarsi. con tentativi onesti, lo vedo. Mi porta la spesa perchè io mangi di più, con le cose che più mi piacciono, siamo andati con la bambina fuori a cena, mi ha parlato per ore e ore finalmente con il cuore in mano, come non facevamo da anni, faccciamo l'amore ...io resto a guardare, con emozione, con speranza, ma anche con sano realismo, semplicemente in attesa che il tempo scorra e che porti chiarezza nei nostri sentimenti, in un senso o nell'altro. Quando è stato scoperto lui ha accontonato l'altra. per concentrarsi su di noi. "Ho rinunciato" mi ha detto, e io ho capito che lo stava facendo con dolore. perchè provava un sentimento, era chiaro. Parlo sempre meno di lei. solo ieri sera gli ho chiesto se ci pensava ancora, e di rispondermi sinceramente, "a volte sì", mi ha risposto. leggo ora questa tua lettera, caro kid. e so per certo che qualcosa di simile potrebbe scriverlo anche il "mio" compagno a lei. leggo e mi si stringe il cuore. Come farete a mettere chiarezza se provate sentimenti simili? come faremo a venirne fuori ...tutti noi?
ciao, un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno sta tentando di riavvicinarsi. con tentativi onesti, lo vedo. Mi porta la spesa perchè io mangi di più, con le cose che più mi piacciono, siamo andati con la bambina fuori a cena, mi ha parlato per ore e ore finalmente con il cuore in mano, come non facevamo da anni, faccciamo l'amore ...io resto a guardare, con emozione, con speranza, ma anche con sano realismo, semplicemente in attesa che il tempo scorra e che porti chiarezza nei nostri sentimenti, in un senso o nell'altro. Quando è stato scoperto lui ha accontonato l'altra. per concentrarsi su di noi. "Ho rinunciato" mi ha detto, e io ho capito che lo stava facendo con dolore. perchè provava un sentimento, era chiaro. Parlo sempre meno di lei. solo ieri sera gli ho chiesto se ci pensava ancora, e di rispondermi sinceramente, "a volte sì", mi ha risposto. leggo ora questa tua lettera, caro kid. e so per certo che qualcosa di simile potrebbe scriverlo anche il "mio" compagno a lei. leggo e mi si stringe il cuore. Come farete a mettere chiarezza se provate sentimenti simili? come faremo a venirne fuori ...tutti noi?
> ciao, un abbraccio


Cara Ellina, forse a volte la vita è fatta davvero di rinunce. Tempo fa dissi ad una cara amica del forum che noi traditori siamo egoisti e che forse a volte è necessario mettere da parte questo nostro difetto non per noi, ma per gli altri. Sono conscio del fatto che per me non è cambiato nulla nei suoi confronti, ma a volte i sentimenti non bastano, esistono delle responsabilità che ci siamo presi e bisogna onorarle fino in fondo. Siamo sempre alla ricerca della nostra soddisfazione personale, di qualcosa che ci appaghi di più di ciò che già abbiamo e spesso perdiamo di vista il fatto che la felicità è figlia di ciò che ci ricordiamo. Quando dimentichiamo ciò che è stato, diventiamo infelici. Io mi sono seduto e ho ricordato.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara Ellina, forse a volte la vita è fatta davvero di rinunce. Tempo fa dissi ad una cara amica del forum che noi traditori siamo egoisti e che forse a volte è necessario mettere da parte questo nostro difetto non per noi, ma per gli altri. Sono conscio del fatto che per me non è cambiato nulla nei suoi confronti, ma a volte i sentimenti non bastano, esistono delle responsabilità che ci siamo presi e bisogna onorarle fino in fondo. Siamo sempre alla ricerca della nostra soddisfazione personale, di qualcosa che ci appaghi di più di ciò che già abbiamo e spesso perdiamo di vista il fatto che la felicità è figlia di ciò che ci ricordiamo. Quando dimentichiamo ciò che è stato, diventiamo infelici. Io mi sono seduto e ho ricordato.


io non me la bevo mica tanto questa cosa sulle responsabilità.
so, invece, che è difficile essere onesti fino in fondo con gli altri e con noi stessi.
sono anche io convinta che per te non sia cambiato nulla nei confronti di Michela, perché sapevi fin da subito che avresti detto stop in caso di pericolo, per cui non raccontarti più la balla che lo hai fatto per senso di responsabilità.
idem dicasi per il marito di ellina, che è pure peggio, nel senso che continua a farle del male facendole credere di farle del bene. anche lui è cascato in piedi e non con il culo, come invece avrebbe meritato.
mi dispiace solo che ellina sia troppo romantica e non capisca il danno che lei da sola continua a farsi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ci si accorge di quanto si ha.... una volta perduto....


mica vero... quelle di kid sono lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> anche il mio compagno sta tentando di riavvicinarsi. con tentativi onesti, lo vedo. Mi porta la spesa perchè io mangi di più, con le cose che più mi piacciono, siamo andati con la bambina fuori a cena, mi ha parlato per ore e ore finalmente con il cuore in mano, come non facevamo da anni, faccciamo l'amore ...io resto a guardare, con emozione, con speranza, ma anche con sano realismo, semplicemente in attesa che il tempo scorra e che porti chiarezza nei nostri sentimenti, in un senso o nell'altro. Quando è stato scoperto lui ha accontonato l'altra. per concentrarsi su di noi. "Ho rinunciato" mi ha detto, e io ho capito che lo stava facendo con dolore. perchè provava un sentimento, era chiaro. Parlo sempre meno di lei. solo ieri sera gli ho chiesto se ci pensava ancora, e di rispondermi sinceramente, "a volte sì", mi ha risposto. leggo ora questa tua lettera, caro kid. e so per certo che qualcosa di simile potrebbe scriverlo anche il "mio" compagno a lei. leggo e mi si stringe il cuore. Come farete a mettere chiarezza se provate sentimenti simili? come faremo a venirne fuori ...tutti noi?
> ciao, un abbraccio


ellina, guarda che succede sempre così, anche riguardo al sesso... ma non basarti su questo per essere sicura che lui abbia davvero smesso con l'altra...........................
leggi la storia di amarax...


----------



## Old lila (8 Settembre 2008)

kid anche io ho rinuciato, ricordo e soffro chiedendomi se mai la mia vità tornerà ad essere piena come lo era per un attimo passato con lui che mi rendeva viva


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ellina, guarda che succede sempre così, anche riguardo al sesso... ma non basarti su questo per essere sicura che lui abbia davvero smesso con l'altra...........................
> leggi la storia di amarax...


no, anna, non sono proprio più sicura di niente, nemmeno di quello che provo io davvero, tanto meno di quello che prova lui. per ora aspetto, e guardo, non so fare "strategie", non riesco che ad agire per sentimento. ma non sono totalmente sprovveduta. aspetto ..e spero che il tempo getti una luce chiarificatrice sulla situazione, e in me.

P.s: non trovo la storia di amarax ...è possibile averne una sintesi? (se amarax è d'accordo)


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

lila ha detto:


> kid anche io ho rinuciato, ricordo e soffro chiedendomi se mai la mia vità tornerà ad essere piena come lo era per un attimo passato con lui che mi rendeva viva


Lila, non è semplice ma puoi farcela. Comincia con lo stare bene con te stessa, poi lo farai con gli altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> no, anna, non sono proprio più sicura di niente, nemmeno di quello che provo io davvero, tanto meno di quello che prova lui. per ora aspetto, e guardo, non so fare "strategie", non riesco che ad agire per sentimento. ma non sono totalmente sprovveduta. aspetto ..e spero che il tempo getti una luce chiarificatrice sulla situazione, e in me.
> 
> P.s: non trovo la storia di amarax ...è possibile averne una sintesi? (se amarax è d'accordo)


rischi di non risolvere niente, vivendo in attesa. in attesa di cosa, poi?
che lui si chiarisca le idee? e tu?
non vivere troppo in funzione di come sta lui... vivi di più in funzione di quello che va bene per te.
se vuoi davvero riprendertelo, smettila di aspettarlo, anche se dentro di te bruci... è lui che deve riconquistarti,  soprattutto nella fiducia...


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> rischi di non risolvere niente, vivendo in attesa. in attesa di cosa, poi?
> che lui si chiarisca le idee? e tu?
> non vivere troppo in funzione di come sta lui... vivi di più in funzione di quello che va bene per te.
> se vuoi davvero riprendertelo, smettila di aspettarlo, anche se dentro di te bruci...* è lui che deve riconquistarti, soprattutto nella fiducia*...


Concordo.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non me la bevo mica tanto questa cosa sulle responsabilità.
> so, invece, che è difficile essere onesti fino in fondo con gli altri e con noi stessi.
> sono anche io convinta che per te non sia cambiato nulla nei confronti di Michela, perché sapevi fin da subito che avresti detto stop in caso di pericolo, per cui non raccontarti più la balla che lo hai fatto per senso di responsabilità.
> idem dicasi per il marito di ellina, che è pure peggio, nel senso che continua a farle del male facendole credere di farle del bene. anche lui è cascato in piedi e non con il culo, come invece avrebbe meritato.
> mi dispiace solo che ellina sia troppo romantica e non capisca il danno che lei da sola continua a farsi.


Forse Anna credi di sapere più di quanto in realtà conosci. Io per lei mi sono esposto ad ogni rischio. Non ho mai avuto paura di essere scoperto, anzi per un breve periodo era diventato il mio desiderio più grande. E' vero, gran parte del merito nel "troncare" la storia l'ha avuto lei, grazie alla sua forza e alla sua razionalità, ma ho sempre cercato di tenere un occhio aperto sulla mia realtà, che è fatta anche di un bambino che mi adora. Io non entro nel merito del marito di Ellina, perchè non lo conosco e non so che tipo di persona sia, ma già il fatto che ci stia provando è qualcosa. Poi se l'esito sarà positivo, questo non lo so, ma è sempre giusto provarci.


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Settembre 2008)

il punto è che non so nemmeno se davvero voglio "riprendermelo", per usare un termine che non mi piace ...non posso ignorare ciò che ha fatto, anche se si stanno un po' chiarendo le cause, il fatto resta, pesantissimo. la fiducia la riconquiesterà solo se sentirò in cuor mio che mi ama davvero, e che onestamente e umilmente vorrà ricostruire ...e non è detto che io comunque sia disponibile. è un momento di estrema confusione, per entrambi, quel che attendo è che si faccia chiarezza, soprattutto in me.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> il punto è che non so nemmeno se davvero voglio "riprendermelo", per usare un termine che non mi piace ...non posso ignorare ciò che ha fatto, anche se si stanno un po' chiarendo le cause, il fatto resta, pesantissimo. la fiducia la riconquiesterà solo se sentirò in cuor mio che mi ama davvero, e che onestamente e umilmente vorrà ricostruire ...e non è detto che io comunque sia disponibile. è un momento di estrema confusione, per entrambi, quel che attendo è che si faccia chiarezza, soprattutto in me.



Datti tempo... la fiducia non la puoi chiamare, viene da sè. E' una conseguenza, non una premessa.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse Anna credi di sapere più di quanto in realtà conosci. Io per lei mi sono esposto ad ogni rischio. Non ho mai avuto paura di essere scoperto, anzi per un breve periodo era diventato il mio desiderio più grande. E' vero, gran parte del merito nel "troncare" la storia l'ha avuto lei, grazie alla sua forza e alla sua razionalità, ma ho sempre cercato di tenere un occhio aperto sulla mia realtà, che è fatta anche di un bambino che mi adora. Io non entro nel merito del marito di Ellina, perchè non lo conosco e non so che tipo di persona sia, ma già il fatto che ci stia provando è qualcosa. Poi se l'esito sarà positivo, questo non lo so, ma è sempre giusto provarci.


non sapevo avessi anche un figlio... mi sa che hai ragione a dirmi che non conosco bene le cose...
scusami.

riguardo al marito di ellina... 
io sono parecchio scettica, perché non so davvero se il suo riavvicinamento sia sincero..
non so.. ho come idea di un uomo che non ha ancora smesso di mettere se stesso al primo posto.  non so... per dire... mi sembra che ellina continui ad accontentarsi di vederlo quando lui si rende disponibile..
secondo me dovrebbe essere in contrario... almeno adesso, visto il casino che ha combinato lui, ed invece mi sembra che il tipo continui a fare il paraculo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Datti tempo... la fiducia non la puoi chiamare, viene da sè. E' una conseguenza, non una premessa.


ma mica tanto una conseguenza... in caso di tradimento, per ricominciare, dovrebbe essere LA PREMESSA, altro che conseguenza.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica tanto una conseguenza... in caso di tradimento, per ricominciare, *dovrebbe essere LA PREMESSA*, altro che conseguenza.


Infatti.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica tanto una conseguenza... in caso di tradimento, per ricominciare, dovrebbe essere LA PREMESSA, altro che conseguenza.


Il riacquisirla è una conseguenza che dipende dal suo dimostrargli che può averne. Non so se mi sono spiegato....


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sapevo avessi anche un figlio... mi sa che hai ragione a dirmi che non conosco bene le cose...
> scusami.


Tranquilla, sai che a te perdono tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Ho una perplessità di questo tipo, Anna.

La morale cattolica (io la seguo, con tutte le cadute e le contraddizioni che sono umane e ci umiliano, ma la seguo) dice che la coppia non è sola, ha Dio a sostenerla. La psicologia delle relazioni dice piu' o meno la stessa cosa, ma dal punto di vista laico, che il matrimonio ha delle risorse inattese, che vengono fuori quando si crede un unione "spacciata".

Personalmente ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che è vero: il matrimonio ha i suoi anticorpi, e funzionano spesso sorprendentemente bene.

Ha senso, in un sito che si chiama tradimento.net, ridurre il dolore (perché dolore è, e chiunque l'ha provato puo' testimoniarlo)di chi "torna" in famiglia a "lacrime di coccodrillo"?

Mi sembra piuttosto integralista questa visione....come se dominasse una dittatura della Fiducia Cristallina, per cui ogni piu' piccola trasgressione renderebbe impossibile ogni "ritorno", e ogni ricompattazione...!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho una perplessità di questo tipo, Anna.
> 
> La morale cattolica (io la seguo, con tutte le cadute e le contraddizioni che sono umane e ci umiliano, ma la seguo) dice che la coppia non è sola, ha Dio a sostenerla. La psicologia delle relazioni dice piu' o meno la stessa cosa, ma dal punto di vista laico, che il matrimonio ha delle risorse inattese, che vengono fuori quando si crede un unione "spacciata".
> 
> ...


Cara Verena, sono contento di trovare una cattolica convinta qui dentro! Io mi ritengo semplicemente un cristiano, ma condivido ciò che hai scritto sul sostegno di Dio nella coppia. Non sgridare Anna, credo che queste cose siano molto soggette alle esperienze vissute nella propria vita, anche se il discorso degli anticorpi è davvero fantastico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro.
> 
> Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.
> 
> ...


 Boh... poi dicono che sono le donne che se la raccontano.
A me sembra che tu avessi desiderio di sentirti speciale e hai attribuito a lei e a te qualcosa che questa storia non può essere.
Nei film e nei romanzi (V. I ponti di Madison County) 4 giorni valgono una vita, ma nella realtà ...boh mi sembra che tu sia piuttosto miope... cosa vuoi che conterà questa relazione nel corso della tua vita? Pochissimo se non ti impegnerai a ingigantirla e nobilitarla.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara Verena, sono contento di trovare una cattolica convinta qui dentro! Io mi ritengo semplicemente un cristiano, ma condivido ciò che hai scritto sul sostegno di Dio nella coppia. Non sgridare Anna, credo che queste cose siano molto soggette alle esperienze vissute nella propria vita, anche se il discorso degli anticorpi è davvero fantastico.


non la sgrido nel modo piu' assoluto, sottolineo solo un atteggiamento che a me pare francamente poco costruttivo!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh... poi dicono che sono le donne che se la raccontano.
> A me sembra che tu avessi desiderio di sentirti speciale e hai attribuito a lei e a te qualcosa che questa storia non può essere.
> Nei film e nei romanzi (V. I ponti di Madison County) 4 giorni valgono una vita, ma nella realtà ...boh mi sembra che tu sia piuttosto miope... cosa vuoi che conterà questa relazione nel corso della tua vita? Pochissimo se non ti impegnerai a ingigantirla e nobilitarla.


Scusa, davvero non riesco a capire dove vuoi andare a parare... 4 giorni poi? Miope? Scusa, mi sento scemo ma davvero non capisco il senso del tuo intervento. Puoi aiutarmi?


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non la sgrido nel modo piu' assoluto, sottolineo solo un atteggiamento che a me pare francamente poco costruttivo!


Naturalmente avevo capito e stavo scherzando.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh... poi dicono che sono le donne che se la raccontano.
> A me sembra che tu avessi desiderio di sentirti speciale e hai attribuito a lei e a te qualcosa che questa storia non può essere.
> Nei film e nei romanzi (V. I ponti di Madison County) 4 giorni valgono una vita, ma nella realtà ...boh mi sembra che tu sia piuttosto miope... cosa vuoi che conterà questa relazione nel corso della tua vita? Pochissimo se non ti impegnerai a ingigantirla e nobilitarla.



concordo sul "nobilitare" una storia d'amanti ex post.

In realtà piu' il tempo passa...piu' la ridimensioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa, davvero non riesco a capire dove vuoi andare a parare... 4 giorni poi? Miope? Scusa, mi sento scemo ma davvero non capisco il senso del tuo intervento. Puoi aiutarmi?


 Che stai esagerando interpretandi i suoi sguardi ...se tu fossi una donna ti direi che lui (lei nel tuo caso) è triste perché è stato mollato e sperava di avere ancora un po' di gratificazione nercisistica.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che stai esagerando interpretandi i suoi sguardi ...se tu fossi una donna ti direi che lui (lei nel tuo caso) è triste perché è stato mollato e sperava di avere ancora un po' di gratificazione nercisistica.



Io non lo credo e spero di non essere smentito in futuro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non lo credo e spero di non essere smentito in futuro!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2008)

Vedi sopra...si ridimensiona tutto.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (8 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedi sopra...si ridimensiona tutto.


Ma neanche per il cavolo....forse per te e' stato cosi' (leggi scopata)

ma per me no.

sono d'accordo con kid.... l'altra rimarra' sempre nel mio cuore: di questo ne sono convinto al 100%.


la prova? Il tempo passa...ma il pensiero di lei non mi passa. E' sesso questo?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Ma neanche per il cavolo....forse per te e' stato cosi' (leggi scopata)
> 
> ma per me no.
> 
> ...


No ma non è nemmeno amore...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (8 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No ma non è nemmeno amore...


probabilmente ma cio' non toglie che sia altrettanto importante.


quindi dire " ma dai tanto .... si ridimensiona" mi sembra un po' boh...buttato li.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> probabilmente ma cio' non toglie che sia altrettanto importante.
> 
> 
> quindi dire " ma dai tanto .... si ridimensiona" mi sembra un po' boh...buttato li.


Sì è vero, ma è una forma d'amore come dire, sbiadita... e un po' paracula... scusa eh...


----------



## Pocahontas (8 Settembre 2008)

che palle, ormai si sa già cosa risponde chi, ancor prima di leggere. quello ha un figlio piccolo, cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare, se non tentare di ricostruire? questo non significa che non sia stato amore, perchè sminuire i sentimenti degli altri, o convincerli a credere che nell'arco di una vita quello non è stato niente?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (8 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> che palle, ormai si sa già cosa risponde chi, ancor prima di leggere. quello ha un figlio piccolo, cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare, se non tentare di ricostruire? questo non significa che non sia stato amore, perchè sminuire i sentimenti degli altri, o convincerli a credere che nell'arco di una vita quello non è stato niente?


Perche' spesso qui le persone giudicano in base alla PROPRIA esperienza (e mettiamoci anche: in base alla propria religione, in base a quello che e' successo ai suoi parenti, in base alle benedette statistiche dell'1%, ecc ecc)


----------



## Pocahontas (8 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Perche' spesso qui le persone giudicano in base alla PROPRIA esperienza (e mettiamoci anche: in base alla propria religione, in base a quello che e' successo ai suoi parenti, in base alle benedette statistiche dell'1%, ecc ecc)


Io posso dire che nessuno mi ha amata quanto il mio amante. Me ne rendo conto anche ora che è finita, ancora più di prima. E anche se è finita, in realtà non finirà mai. Certe affinità non si trovano per strada. ora preferisco che nessuno mi risponda, piuttosto che sentire le solite frasi: se ti avesse amata avrebbe lasciato la famiglia, bla bla bla...


----------



## Pocahontas (8 Settembre 2008)

ops... non il mio amante, ero io l'amante sua!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho una perplessità di questo tipo, Anna.
> 
> La morale cattolica (io la seguo, con tutte le cadute e le contraddizioni che sono umane e ci umiliano, ma la seguo) dice che la coppia non è sola, ha Dio a sostenerla. La psicologia delle relazioni dice piu' o meno la stessa cosa, ma dal punto di vista laico, che il matrimonio ha delle risorse inattese, che vengono fuori quando si crede un unione "spacciata".
> 
> ...


non generalizzare. ho scritto lacrime di coccodrillo in riferimento alla storia di kid e non la ho estesa a tutti.
lui sa che un po' ho ragione...


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> che palle, ormai si sa già cosa risponde chi, ancor prima di leggere. quello ha un figlio piccolo, cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare, se non tentare di ricostruire? questo non significa che non sia stato amore, perchè sminuire i sentimenti degli altri, o convincerli a credere che nell'arco di una vita quello non è stato niente?


Poca e Mr... vi ringrazio per la solidarietà. Noi "scottati" siamo proprio tutti uguali!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Settembre 2008)

anche io ho passato una storia simile a quella di mr. black (e più o meno simile a kid), quando c'ero dentro (e subito dopo quando avevo provato ad uscirci) ero preso, infatuato e nn avevo chiarezza su quello che stessi vivendo, sembrava 'amore' ma in realtà nn lo era, l'ho capito dopo, quando tutto si raffredda e la lucidità torna; ciò nn toglie che per voi sia diverso, tutto dipende dal carattere e dall'esperienza di vita che ognuno ha.

resto dell'idea che tenere i piedi su due staffe alla lunga faccia cadere da tutte e due...


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> resto dell'idea che tenere i piedi su due staffe alla lunga faccia cadere da tutte e due...


Questa finora per me è l'unica certezza, ma lei riusciva a non farmene preoccupare. Sono sempre più convinto che mi abbia fatto un incantesimo!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Questa finora per me è l'unica certezza, ma lei riusciva a non farmene preoccupare. Sono sempre più convinto che mi abbia fatto un incantesimo!


non si chiama incantesimo, si chiama voglia di f**a!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





gli uomini hanno due sessi, quello maschile tra le gambe, quello femminile in testa.


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> non si chiama incantesimo, si chiama voglia di f**a!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, nel mio caso il sesso non centrava nulla... ma la battuta è carina!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, nel mio caso il sesso non centrava nulla... ma la battuta è carina!


sicuro che il sesso nn c'entrasse nulla...?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 nn ricordo bene la tua storia, però, palesemente o no, esageratamente o no, quello c'entra sempre...


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> sicuro che il sesso nn c'entrasse nulla...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè chiaro che lei mi piaceva un sacco ed ero attratto, però non era quello il collante. Io stavo proprio "bene" con lei, mi sentivo realizzato, mi piaceva parlarci (e questo per un uomo è raro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . Insomma, mi piaceva tutta.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè chiaro che lei mi piaceva un sacco ed ero attratto, però non era quello il collante. Io stavo proprio "bene" con lei, mi sentivo realizzato, mi piaceva parlarci (e questo per un uomo è raro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E?


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E?


E?....?


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E?....?


E però non basta. Punto.


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E però non basta. Punto.


Però basta per farti andare fuori di testa e farti venire i dubbi! Scherzi a parte, non credo mancasse nulla a lei, forse mancava qualcosa a me...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Però basta per farti andare fuori di testa e farti venire i dubbi! Scherzi a parte, non credo mancasse nulla a lei, *forse mancava qualcosa a me.*..


Forse sì...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Ma neanche per il cavolo....forse per te e' stato cosi' (leggi scopata)
> 
> ma per me no.
> 
> ...



Perdona essi che non sanno quel che dicono...facciamo un patto, Ciccio.

Tra sei mesi mi dici cosa provi, ma in questi sei mesi non devi frequentarla, eh....!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> che palle, ormai si sa già cosa risponde chi, ancor prima di leggere. quello ha un figlio piccolo, cos'altro avrebbe dovuto fare, se non tentare di ricostruire? questo non significa che non sia stato amore, perchè sminuire i sentimenti degli altri, o convincerli a credere che nell'arco di una vita quello non è stato niente?


 
scusa, Pocah, ma è un intervento che non comprendo.

Sei in questo forum da quanto...cinque minuti?

E pretendi di saper già chi dice cosa e perché?!

Se leggessi con piu' attenzione, e da ANNI come noi, sapresti che chi scrive qui da tanto tempo (io in particolare) non ha mai negato i sentimenti delle amanti, anzi, casomai ho sempre esortato loro in primis a rispettarSI.

Dire che chi ha famiglia dovrebbe pensare alla propria famiglia non è sottostimare il ruolo dell'amante o del sentimento, anzi.

Se il sentimento è importante, è inevitabile che la famiglia si sfascia.

Ma a me sembra che i PRIMI - anzi quasi sempre LE PRIME - a non rispettarsi e a sottostimarsi sono le amanti stesse, perché  non è da Verena67 o da chicchessia che devono trovare RICONOSCIMENTO; bensì dai loro partner!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perdona essi che non sanno quel che dicono...facciamo un patto, Ciccio.
> 
> Tra sei mesi mi dici cosa provi, ma in questi sei mesi non devi frequentarla, eh....!



onestamente quoto, nn sono così netto (l'altra nn sarà mai una persona 'normale' ai tuoi occhi) però verena ha ragione (per lo meno nel mio caso è andata così e anche io nn ci volevo credere).


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> onestamente quoto, nn sono così netto (l'altra nn sarà mai una persona 'normale' ai tuoi occhi) però verena ha ragione (per lo meno nel mio caso è andata così e anche io nn ci volevo credere).


Io continuo a sperare di essere un caso raro... nel senso che mi dispiacerebbe svegliarmi tra 6 mesi e pensare di aver rischiato di sfasciare la famiglia per una sorta di cotta adolescenziale. Scusatemi!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2008)

Ma una relazione che dura un paio di mesi ritagliati fra il lavoro e la famiglia ufficiale può essere qualcosa più di un innamoramento o un acotta?
L'Amore è altro. Perchè quello che avete con i vostri partner, la casa, il giardino, i pargoletti, la discussione sulle vacanze, cos'è, allora? Routine? 
Quando avevo 14, 15 anni, ammantavo ogni storia (e pure le non storie con quelli che mi piacevano) del mantello dorato e luccicante dell'amore. Se rileggo i miei diari di allor anon sono dissimili alla prima, bellissima pagina di kid. Ma era amore? Quello che senti in questo momento ha un contesto dal quale non si può prescindere: coinvolgimento, bei ricordi, una fine brusca per seguire un principio e la famiglia. Ma se gli levi tutto il contorno, se togli la cornice, resta una frequentazione bella che, chissà, poteva forse diventare innamoramento. Per ora è solo cotta.


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma una relazione che dura un paio di mesi ritagliati fra il lavoro e la famiglia ufficiale può essere qualcosa più di un innamoramento o un acotta?
> L'Amore è altro. Perchè quello che avete con i vostri partner, la casa, il giardino, i pargoletti, la discussione sulle vacanze, cos'è, allora? Routine?
> Quando avevo 14, 15 anni, ammantavo ogni storia (e pure le non storie con quelli che mi piacevano) del mantello dorato e luccicante dell'amore. Se rileggo i miei diari di allor anon sono dissimili alla prima, bellissima pagina di kid. Ma era amore? Quello che senti in questo momento ha un contesto dal quale non si può prescindere: coinvolgimento, bei ricordi, una fine brusca per seguire un principio e la famiglia. Ma se gli levi tutto il contorno, se togli la cornice, resta una frequentazione bella che, chissà, poteva forse diventare innamoramento. Per ora è solo cotta.


Vabbè, tra sei mesi allora vi dirò cosa vedrò voltandomi indietro. Comunque Grande, ho capito il tuo discorso... pure io sono uno che ha visto l'amore in tante persone, però alla fine devo dire che io mi sono sempre comportato come se lo fossi veramente. Quindi dove stà il problema? Magari ora ci rido sopra al pensiero delle mie ex, ma allora ci credevo veramente. Bisogna godere dei bei momenti nella vita, no?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, tra sei mesi allora vi dirò cosa vedrò voltandomi indietro. Comunque Grande, ho capito il tuo discorso... pure io sono uno che ha visto l'amore in tante persone, però alla fine devo dire che io mi sono sempre comportato come se lo fossi veramente. Quindi dove stà il problema? Magari ora ci rido sopra al pensiero delle mie ex, ma allora ci credevo veramente. Bisogna godere dei bei momenti nella vita, no?


 certo! E pensare a lei con affetto, pure! Ma con la consapevolezza che nono è l'amore della tua vita rubatoti da un destino beffardo!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> certo! E pensare a lei con affetto, pure! Ma con la consapevolezza che nono è l'amore della tua vita rubatoti da un destino beffardo!!!



Se davvero è vero ciò che dici, me ne accorgerò solo tra qualche tempo. Ma ora come ora, non riesco a pensare a lei come a un qualcosa di fugace nella mia vita.


----------



## Pocahontas (9 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, Pocah, ma è un intervento che non comprendo.
> 
> *Sei in questo forum da quanto...cinque minuti?*
> 
> ...


Sei molto simpatica, riesci sempre a farmi sorridere anche quando non siamo d'accordo! 
allora, credo di aver scritto il mio primo e unico thread in luglio, ma vi seguivo già da 3-4 mesi, sia la parte più "impegnativa", qua nel confessionale, con le risposte sagge e articolate tue e di PR, e le parabole di giobbe, le piccole acidità di Anna A e di Marì, tutto molto interessante, e ogni tanto per rilassarmi andavo a leggere un pò brugola e asudem. non avevo mai scritto su un forum prima di allora, e di fatto questo forum è molto molto interessante.  
Ci sono però alcune risposte ricorrenti o prevalnti, che trovo fastidiose, ma credo sia inevitabile e probabilmente dipende dalle mie epserienze: per esempio questa tendenza a dire "scegliti un'altro" come se "un'altro" si potesse scegliere al supermercato. O questa facilità con cui si dice "cambia numero di cellulare, cambia lavoro", come se uno per evitare un tradimento potesse mandare a monte i suoi progetti di lavoro. Sto scherzando, va beh, però a volte sembra la si faccia un pò troppo facile. 
e poi a volte sembra di riconoscere le tipologie, come dice mr black:
traditore: stronzo
amante: povera illusa
moglie: poveretta, come ha potuto?
moglie cornuta che butta il marito fuori casa: brava, sei forte (su questo sono d'accordo a priori)
moglie cornuta che si tiene il marito in casa: sei una debole, ti deluderà ancora 
moglie e mamma che tradisce: ma ci pensi a quelle povere creature?
quarantenne single: bamboccio/a, cosa vuoi fare della vita, che significato ha? non vuoi prenderti le responsabilità, eh?

va beh, ho scherzato un pò, in relatà non è così e si riflette molto, a differena di me, sapete dare sempre consigli molto interessanti, con quel pizzico di ironia che alleggerisce il clima e che è in sostanza il bello del forum
bacio a tutti!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> L'Amore è altro. Perchè quello che avete con i vostri partner, la casa, il giardino, i pargoletti, la discussione sulle vacanze, cos'è, allora? Routine?


purtroppo per tanti è davvero routine travestita da amore...


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> purtroppo per tanti è davvero routine travestita da amore...


Per me è semplicemente un'evoluzione dell'amore. Perchè solo l'amore può far diventare routine, ciò che in realtà non sarebbe naturale.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Sei molto simpatica, riesci sempre a farmi sorridere anche quando non siamo d'accordo!
> allora, credo di aver scritto il mio primo e unico thread in luglio, ma vi seguivo già da 3-4 mesi, sia la parte più "impegnativa", qua nel confessionale, con le risposte sagge e articolate tue e di PR, e le parabole di giobbe, le piccole acidità di Anna A e di Marì, tutto molto interessante, e ogni tanto per rilassarmi andavo a leggere un pò brugola e asudem. non avevo mai scritto su un forum prima di allora, e di fatto questo forum è molto molto interessante.
> Ci sono però alcune risposte ricorrenti o prevalnti, che trovo fastidiose, ma credo sia inevitabile e probabilmente dipende dalle mie epserienze: per esempio questa tendenza a dire "scegliti un'altro" come se "un'altro" si potesse scegliere al supermercato. O questa facilità con cui si dice "cambia numero di cellulare, cambia lavoro", come se uno per evitare un tradimento potesse mandare a monte i suoi progetti di lavoro. Sto scherzando, va beh, però a volte sembra la si faccia un pò troppo facile.
> e poi a volte sembra di riconoscere le tipologie, come dice mr black:
> ...


il bello se vogliamo del tradimento e dintorni sai qual'è? Che visto dall'alto le categorie SONO sempre le stesse. Poi planando si scorgono i confini, le sfumature, le differenziazioni. Ecco perché è un argomento pressocché inesauribile!

Il problema del voler a priori scompaginare certe "categorie" (da te ben evidenziate) è che non è facile proporre alternative valide: il piu' delle volte chi lo fa ha un' "agenda" ben precisa (es. è un traditore che vuole l'applauso! O una persona che soffre che vuole in qualche modo "scuse" per indugiare nella propria sofferenza)...!

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Il bello della routine è che è così  noiosa finché le cose vanno bene....ma se vi venisse uno sciupun o altra problematica seria (e ahime' capita, altroché se capita....) chi vorreste accanto ?!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perdona essi che non sanno quel che dicono...facciamo un patto, Ciccio.
> 
> Tra sei mesi mi dici cosa provi, ma in questi sei mesi non devi frequentarla, eh....!


 

ok pero' tu smettila di stare li sul trono e dire "funziona cosi' e cosi'"
qui si cerca un dialogo ed un confronto. Di una che mi dice che sono egoista perche' ho il piede in due staffe non me ne faccio nulla..... perche' quelle persone le trovo al bar.

comprendi?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ok pero' tu smettila di stare li sul trono e dire "funziona cosi' e cosi'"
> qui si cerca un dialogo ed un confronto. Di una che mi dice che sono egoista perche' ho il piede in due staffe non me ne faccio nulla..... perche' quelle persone le trovo al bar.
> 
> comprendi?


Dai non litigate voi due....

In fondo Mr ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, si ritrova in molte descrizioni di questo forum. Un pò è vero dai, ci assomigliamo tutti, sono le sfumature a fare la differenza. Tutavia è vero, Verena sta un pò sul trono... però dai, è una Crotala Suprema e con quell'avatar (ma quanto è bella quell'attrice???!!!) non può certo mettersi a sedere su una panchina di legno!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dai non litigate voi due....
> 
> In fondo Mr ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, si ritrova in molte descrizioni di questo forum. Un pò è vero dai, ci assomigliamo tutti, sono le sfumature a fare la differenza. Tutavia è vero, Verena sta un pò sul trono... però dai, è una Crotala Suprema e con quell'avatar (ma quanto è bella quell'attrice???!!!) non può certo mettersi a sedere su una panchina di legno!


 
si lo so e' simpatica ma dopo un po diventa pesante.


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> si lo so e' simpatica ma dopo un po diventa pesante.


Come tutte le donne alla lunga!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come tutte le donne alla lunga!


Kid non so se te l'ho chiesto ma la tua firma significa "Ci separiamo come onde su una spiaggia" ?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Kid non so se te l'ho chiesto ma la tua firma significa "Ci separiamo come onde su una spiaggia" ?



Bravo Mr! Ma quanto è bella quella frase?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Sei molto simpatica, riesci sempre a farmi sorridere anche quando non siamo d'accordo!
> allora, credo di aver scritto il mio primo e unico thread in luglio, ma vi seguivo già da 3-4 mesi, sia la parte più "impegnativa", qua nel confessionale, con le risposte sagge e articolate tue e di PR, e le parabole di giobbe, *le piccole acidità di Anna A* e di Marì, tutto molto interessante, e ogni tanto per rilassarmi andavo a leggere un pò brugola e asudem. non avevo mai scritto su un forum prima di allora, e di fatto questo forum è molto molto interessante.
> Ci sono però alcune risposte ricorrenti o prevalnti, che trovo fastidiose, ma credo sia inevitabile e probabilmente dipende dalle mie epserienze: per esempio questa tendenza a dire "scegliti un'altro" come se "un'altro" si potesse scegliere al supermercato. O questa facilità con cui si dice "cambia numero di cellulare, cambia lavoro", come se uno per evitare un tradimento potesse mandare a monte i suoi progetti di lavoro. Sto scherzando, va beh, però a volte sembra la si faccia un pò troppo facile.
> e poi a volte sembra di riconoscere le tipologie, come dice mr black:
> ...


resto sempre impressa per questo e non per quello che dico


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Bravo Mr! Ma quanto è bella quella frase?


a me non dice proprio niente...
quale profondo significato ci vedi tu?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non dice proprio niente...
> quale profondo significato ci vedi tu?


Ammazza, hai la poesia nel sangue!


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non dice proprio niente...
> quale profondo significato ci vedi tu?


La canzone dalla quale è tratta la frase parla di divorzio. Non ti sembra malinconica, suggestiva e poetica l'immagine di due onde che cavalcano il mare a lungo per poi andare a spegnersi separate su una spiaggia bianca?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Forza siori che ci sono altri personaggi nel cast dei TUDOR!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ok pero' tu smettila di stare li sul trono e dire "funziona cosi' e cosi'"
> qui si cerca un dialogo ed un confronto. Di una che mi dice che sono egoista perche' ho il piede in due staffe non me ne faccio nulla..... perche' quelle persone le trovo al bar.
> 
> comprendi?


 
francamente il tono dei miei interventi merita di piu' di queste tue banalizzazioni, Ciccio!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dai non litigate voi due....
> 
> In fondo Mr ognuno di noi, chi più chi meno, si ritrova in molte descrizioni di questo forum. Un pò è vero dai, ci assomigliamo tutti, sono le sfumature a fare la differenza. Tutavia è vero, Verena sta un pò sul trono... però dai, è una Crotala Suprema e con quell'avatar (ma quanto è bella quell'attrice???!!!) non può certo mettersi a sedere su una panchina di legno!


 
la crotalaggine suprema si è guadagnata sul campo, che ti credi...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se ti piace Natalie Dormer (a me piace tantissimo!) c'è un suo bellissimo fansite che si chiama ADMIRING NATALIE DORMER, con un sacco di bellissimi video. Molto bello quello suo in abiti moderni che mostra i luoghi dei Tudor con uno storico e va sulla tomba del suo personaggio...!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> si lo so e' simpatica ma dopo un po diventa pesante.


 
ha parlato Mr. leggerezza...!!!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> francamente il tono dei miei interventi merita di piu' di queste tue banalizzazioni, Ciccio!


 
e basta co sto ciccio!! 













io lo so che mi vuoi bene. Ti costa ammetterlo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Mi costa...!


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la crotalaggine suprema si è guadagnata sul campo, che ti credi...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo Verenaaaaaa! Che hai fatto! Sono andato sul sito e... credo di essermi innamorato di un'altra di nuovo! Già mia moglie mi tira dei ceffoni quando vede come osservo Natalie....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Ho letto che è in uscita un suo film con Demi Moore, su una rapina in banca negli anni '50...

Penso in primavera la seconda stagione dei Tudors, con la sua morte (hai visto il video? C'è su youtube) andrà in onda su Mya (Mediaset Premium...)!


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho letto che è in uscita un suo film con Demi Moore, su una rapina in banca negli anni '50...
> 
> Penso in primavera la seconda stagione dei Tudors, con la sua morte (hai visto il video? C'è su youtube) andrà in onda su Mya (Mediaset Premium...)!


Lo scarico prima io...


----------



## Old stellina68 (10 Settembre 2008)

cara ellina69,
anch'io sono nella tua situazione, ho scoperto il suo tradimento, non siamo sposati, stiamo cercando di ricostruire, ma è difficile riacquistare fiducia, sono diventata anche paranoica. Però anch'io come te aspetto per vedere come andranno le cose, servirà???


----------



## Old ellina69 (10 Settembre 2008)

stellina68 ha detto:


> cara ellina69,
> Però anch'io come te aspetto per vedere come andranno le cose, servirà???


credo di no


----------



## Old stellina68 (10 Settembre 2008)

allora perchè stai con lui??


----------



## Old ellina69 (10 Settembre 2008)

è da sua mamma ...non stiamo insieme. poi ogni tanto, per malinconia, per solitudine, per amore, mi presto ad ascoltare le sue stronzate, del tipo "devo riflettere", devo ricostruirmi, devo capire perchè l'ho fatto, devo tornare  a sentire l'amore per te che so che c'è nel mio cuore ...so che non servirà, ne sono consapevole, mi presto per tanti motivi, anche se sempre meno. La tua situazione non la conosco, andrò a leggere i tuoi messaggi, sicuramente è diversa.


----------



## Old stellina68 (10 Settembre 2008)

avevo già scritto il titolo era TRADIMENTO


----------



## Old stellina68 (10 Settembre 2008)

lui invece è convintissimo: "io amo te, sei la donna della mia vita, è te che voglio" bo


----------



## Old pincopallina (10 Settembre 2008)

stellina68 ha detto:


> lui invece è convintissimo: "io amo te, sei la donna della mia vita, è te che voglio" bo


ciao stella
scusa se mi intrometto così, ma non ho resistito
anche il mio ex marito mi diceva ste cose, e poi un giorno lo trovai che sbaciucchiava la tipa per strada con ns figli in braccio!!!...pensa te..
lo so ogni storia è a se ed ogni persona anche, però io ci starei attenta a queste dichiarazioni di intenti a botta calda


----------



## Old stellina68 (10 Settembre 2008)

ma cavolo noi non siamo sposati, non ci lega nulla, lui ha casa sua, io ho la mia. Ma stai dove sei!!:::: Quante volte l'ho ripetuto, torna sempre strisciando e facendosi insultare, non capisco


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

stellina68 ha detto:


> ma cavolo noi non siamo sposati, non ci lega nulla, lui ha casa sua, io ho la mia. Ma stai dove sei!!:::: Quante volte l'ho ripetuto, torna sempre strisciando e facendosi insultare, non capisco


no, non vuoi capire, stellina. 
Ma mica è una colpa, eh? E' voler razionalizzare una cosa che non riesce ad essere razionale. E' un cercare di capire una persona che neppure si pone le domande per capirsi da sè. Lo ami e vuoi giustificarlo. La ragione del non staccare non è nè nel tradimento nè nei figli nè altrove, ma è sempre e solo una scleta. Si sceglie di rimanere con la donna ufficiale (o lasciarla per l'amante, quando accade) per sè. Perchè è quello che si vuole. Le ragioni, poi, sono disparate: comodità, amore, bisogno di abitudini consolidate, voglia di cambiare sempre, sesso, affetto materno...... Sono le stesse ragioni che portano, nei vari casi, a tradire. E poi a scegliere.


----------



## Pocahontas (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il bello della routine è che è così noiosa finché le cose vanno bene....ma se vi venisse uno sciupun o altra problematica seria (e ahime' capita, altroché se capita....) chi vorreste accanto ?!


Kid? Mr Black? La domanda è perfetta: chi vorreste accanto in un momento di difficoltà seria? Kid probabilmente ha già deciso. Cosa dice Mr Black? E' una domanda che può aiutare a prendere una decisione.


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Settembre 2008)

*secondo me*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> Kid? Mr Black? La domanda è perfetta: chi vorreste accanto in un momento di difficoltà seria? Kid probabilmente ha già deciso. Cosa dice Mr Black? *E' una domanda che può aiutare a prendere una decisione*.


Se _l'altra_ è arrivata agli insulti significa che Mr Black ha già deciso e lei lo ha capito.


----------



## Pocahontas (10 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se _l'altra_ è arrivata agli insulti significa che Mr Black ha già deciso e lei lo ha capito.


Ah, qua ci sono delle evoluzioni allora! non ho ancora letto i messaggi di oggi. Siete troppo attivi non si riesce a starvi dietro


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Se _l'altra_ è arrivata agli insulti significa che Mr Black ha già deciso e lei lo ha capito.


 
l'altra mi insulta perchè non decido. E la mia non decisione per lei e' (ovviamente) una decisione.


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> l'altra mi insulta perchè non decido. E la mia non decisione per lei e' (*ovviamente*) una decisione.


ovviamente


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

non lo è?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ovviamente





Verena67 ha detto:


> non lo è?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2008)

Mrblack mi ricordi tanto il mio ex compagno


----------



## Old Mr.Black (10 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Mrblack mi ricordi tanto il mio ex compagno


uhm... quell'EX buttato li mi fa paura.

Dai racconta...o se vuoi in privato

un abbraccio.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> uhm... quell'EX buttato li mi fa paura.
> 
> Dai racconta...o se vuoi in privato
> 
> un abbraccio.


 me lo ricordi come atteggiamento , il "non so scegliere" , il "sono confuso"  ...mi hanno triturato il cuore non poco . Ma la storia tra me e lui era molto più complicata e io avevo delle colpe assai gravi .


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> me lo ricordi come atteggiamento , il "non so scegliere" , il "sono confuso"  ...mi hanno triturato il cuore non poco . Ma la storia tra me e lui era molto più complicata e io avevo delle colpe assai gravi .



Sperella, il "non so scegliere" e il "sono confuso" sono degli atteggiamenti comuni al 90% dei traditori. Pure io ho avuto rogne per la mia indecisione. Credo sia l'atteggiamento che più opprime traditore e amante.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro.
> 
> Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.
> 
> ...


 
Questo post mi fa molto riflettere......E' difficile guardarsi negli okki a volte.......


Un saluto

Okki


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Questo post mi fa molto riflettere......E' difficile guardarsi negli okki a volte.......
> 
> 
> Un saluto
> ...


E' una grande verità... è proprio vero che uno sguardo a volte vale più di mille parole.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Mi riaggancio al discorso principale del thread. Oggi avrei tanta voglia che mi scrivesse o che mi cercasse... non so nemmeno io per quale ragione. Certi giorni sono più difficili di altri.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Beh Kid se le hai voluto bene non mi stupisce!


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh Kid se le hai voluto bene non mi stupisce!


Si, le ho voluto ( e le voglio) un bene immenso... è dura ignorare questo sentimento, a volte penso che il mio cuore scoppierà a forza di tenermelo dentro.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

no, non scoppierà...ci si abitua a tutto, credimi.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, non scoppierà...ci si abitua a tutto, credimi.


----------



## Old ellina69 (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, le ho voluto ( e le voglio) un bene immenso... è dura ignorare questo sentimento, a volte penso che il mio cuore scoppierà a forza di tenermelo dentro.


allora, parliamoci chiaro! l'altra sera, forse l'avete letto, ho chiesto al mio compagno se pensa a ancora lei, se le manca. mi ha risposto che sì, a volte ...però gli manchiamo anche noi, ecc e non vuole tornare più su quella strada. Io so che mi ama, so che sono la donna delle sua vita e che la nostra famiglia è importante per lui ...però, parliamoci chiaro, è stato innamorato di quella donna, ha provato sentimenti e passione. Un po' come kid, che scrive questi messaggi strazianti e quando li leggo mi domando "ma che senso ha soffrire così? ma come si fa a ricostruire con la moglie se si soffre così? è giusto? è utile?".
tante volte penso di dirgli "vai, stai con lei". devo avere un uomo che si sforza di stare con me, si impegna, fa eroici sforzi di volontà, mordendo il cuscino? MIO DIO, NO! NO! eppure so che mi ama profondamente, che io amo lui, che quella è una sbandata. e buttare via tutto sarebbe un crimine. ma finchè provano questi sentimenti, come quelli di kid ..quanto potrà resistere in queste condizioni kid? Ma non leggete che ogni sua parola gronda amore e sofferenza? quanto potrà resistere il mio compagno? sono innamorati di un'altra. Qualunque sia la causa di questo innamoramento, al momento è un dato di fatto. Non è certo la donna della loro vita, ma il sentimento c'è, in questa fase forte. che fare quindi? cosa fare?


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> allora, parliamoci chiaro! l'altra sera, forse l'avete letto, ho chiesto al mio compagno se pensa a ancora lei, se le manca. mi ha risposto che sì, a volte ...però gli manchiamo anche noi, ecc e non vuole tornare più su quella strada. Io so che mi ama, so che sono la donna delle sua vita e che la nostra famiglia è importante per lui ...però, parliamoci chiaro, è stato innamorato di quella donna, ha provato sentimenti e passione. Un po' come kid, che scrive questi messaggi strazianti e quando li leggo mi domando "ma che senso ha soffrire così? ma come si fa a ricostruire con la moglie se si soffre così? è giusto? è utile?".
> tante volte penso di dirgli "vai, stai con lei". devo avere un uomo che si sforza di stare con me, si impegna, fa eroici sforzi di volontà, mordendo il cuscino? MIO DIO, NO! NO! eppure so che mi ama profondamente, che io amo lui, che quella è una sbandata. e buttare via tutto sarebbe un crimine. ma finchè provano questi sentimenti, come quelli di kid ..quanto potrà resistere in queste condizioni kid? Ma non leggete che ogni sua parola gronda amore e sofferenza? quanto potrà resistere il mio compagno? sono innamorati di un'altra. Qualunque sia la causa di questo innamoramento, al momento è un dato di fatto. Non è certo la donna della loro vita, ma il sentimento c'è, in questa fase forte. che fare quindi? cosa fare?


Io ci ho pensato a lungo e credo che la mia decisione sia stata dettata dalla consapevolezza di non poter essere completamente felice con nessuna delle due persone. Sono conscio del fatto di provare qualcosa per l'altra, ma so anche che mia moglie è un pezzo di me, un qualcosa senza il quale dubito riuscirei a trovare serenità. Allora alla fine ho pensato fosse più giusto tenere fede alla parola data, piuttosto che voltare le spalle alle responsabilità per seguire il canto di una splendida sirena.


----------



## Old ellina69 (12 Settembre 2008)

kid, vorrei farti una domanda e ti chiedo di rispondermi sinceramente (se vuoi, ovviamente):
ma tu cosa vorresti ora davvero per te stesso?
ma davvero però ...


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, vorrei farti una domanda e ti chiedo di rispondermi sinceramente (se vuoi, ovviamente):
> ma tu cosa vorresti ora davvero per te stesso?
> ma davvero però ...


Io vorrei non dover scegliere. Vorrei un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. Magari alla fine sarei comunque con mia moglie e avrei un figlio. Magari no. Vorrei l'impossibile.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io vorrei non dover scegliere. Vorrei un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. Magari alla fine sarei comunque con mia moglie e avrei un figlio. Magari no. Vorrei l'impossibile.


Le vorresti tutte e due è il tipico ragionamento del traditore, comportamento molto egoistico sia nei confronti del partner che dell'amante, nel mio caso mia moglie oltre a voler tutti e due era pure gelosa quindi anche egocentrica tutto io solo io.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Le vorresti tutte e due è il tipico ragionamento del traditore, comportamento molto egoistico sia nei confronti del partner che dell'amante, nel mio caso mia moglie oltre a voler tutti e due era pure gelosa quindi anche egocentrica tutto io solo io.


Attenzione, io non ho detto che vorrei tutte e due.. .troppo comoda la bigamia! Ho detto che vorrei partire da zero per vedere con chi sarei ora.


----------



## Old ellina69 (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto un'altra cosa. la stessa cosa che sta cercando di dirmi anche il mio compagno, solo che lui non c'è l'ha così chiaro, e non riesce a dirlo nemmeno a se stesso. non dicono che vogliono un'altra donna, ma un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. questa energia non si può bloccare. possiamo richiamarli alle responsabilità, alla scelta, alla realtà ...ma questa energia non si può bloccare. e se tenteranno essi setssi di bloccarla un giorno esploderà con effetti disastrosi. Ora ce l'ho abbastanza chiaro ...è la situazione in cui si trova il mio compagno ...devo metabolizzare questa consapevolezza ...non so cosa farò


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid ha detto un'altra cosa. la stessa cosa che sta cercando di dirmi anche il mio compagno, solo che lui non c'è l'ha così chiaro, e non riesce a dirlo nemmeno a se stesso. non dicono che vogliono un'altra donna, ma un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. questa energia non si può bloccare. possiamo richiamarli alle responsabilità, alla scelta, alla realtà ...ma questa energia non si può bloccare. e se tenteranno essi setssi di bloccarla un giorno esploderà con effetti disastrosi. Ora ce l'ho abbastanza chiaro ...è la situazione in cui si trova il mio compagno ...devo metabolizzare questa consapevolezza ...non so cosa farò


Tu prova, se vuoi, a stargli vicino. Fagli capire che ci sei... il resto può farlo solo lui.


----------



## Old ellina69 (12 Settembre 2008)

e tu, kid, come stai? come stai veramente? 
sei un bravo ragazzo, ho imparato a volerti bene, anche se virtualmente. una carezza per te ...


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> e tu, kid, come stai? come stai veramente?
> sei un bravo ragazzo, ho imparato a volerti bene, anche se virtualmente. una carezza per te ...


La cosa è ricambiata ellina, davvero. Ti capisco... Io sto sicuramente meglio, anche se appunto, certi giorni sono più duri di altri. Vorrei tanto che l'altra che venisse da me e mi abbracciasse dicendomi che mi vuole bene e che staremo meglio entrambi. Vorrei condividere il dolore, ma so che questo alimenterebbe nuovamente il fuoco. Ma vorrei anche dimenticare tutto e dare me stesso completamente a mia moglie, che non merita il male che le ho fatto. E' dura... ma ce la farò.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Kid, in queste situazioni bisogna essere egoisti. Eravate adulti entrambi, responsabili entrambi. Lei curi il suo dolore, tu cura il rientro in famiglia!


----------



## Old Rob (12 Settembre 2008)

*Ellina, Kid*



ellina69 ha detto:


> allora, parliamoci chiaro! l'altra sera, forse l'avete letto, ho chiesto al mio compagno se pensa a ancora lei, se le manca. mi ha risposto che sì, a volte ...però gli manchiamo anche noi, ecc e non vuole tornare più su quella strada. Io so che mi ama, so che sono la donna delle sua vita e che la nostra famiglia è importante per lui ...però, parliamoci chiaro, è stato innamorato di quella donna, ha provato sentimenti e passione. Un po' come kid, che scrive questi messaggi strazianti e quando li leggo mi domando "ma che senso ha soffrire così? ma come si fa a ricostruire con la moglie se si soffre così? è giusto? è utile?".
> tante volte penso di dirgli "vai, stai con lei". devo avere un uomo che si sforza di stare con me, si impegna, fa eroici sforzi di volontà, mordendo il cuscino? MIO DIO, NO! NO! eppure so che mi ama profondamente, che io amo lui, che quella è una sbandata. e buttare via tutto sarebbe un crimine. ma finchè provano questi sentimenti, come quelli di kid ..quanto potrà resistere in queste condizioni kid? Ma non leggete che ogni sua parola gronda amore e sofferenza? quanto potrà resistere il mio compagno? sono innamorati di un'altra. Qualunque sia la causa di questo innamoramento, al momento è un dato di fatto. Non è certo la donna della loro vita, ma il sentimento c'è, in questa fase forte. che fare quindi? cosa fare?





kid ha detto:


> Io vorrei non dover scegliere. Vorrei un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. Magari alla fine sarei comunque con mia moglie e avrei un figlio. Magari no. Vorrei l'impossibile.





ellina69 ha detto:


> kid ha detto un'altra cosa. la stessa cosa che sta cercando di dirmi anche il mio compagno, solo che lui non c'è l'ha così chiaro, e non riesce a dirlo nemmeno a se stesso. non dicono che vogliono un'altra donna, ma un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. questa energia non si può bloccare. possiamo richiamarli alle responsabilità, alla scelta, alla realtà ...ma questa energia non si può bloccare. e se tenteranno essi setssi di bloccarla un giorno esploderà con effetti disastrosi. Ora ce l'ho abbastanza chiaro ...è la situazione in cui si trova il mio compagno ...devo metabolizzare questa consapevolezza ...non so cosa farò


La mia esperienza mi dice che dovete avere tanta pazienza..... Superare il tradimento da ambo i lati e' duro e difficile. Ci vuole tanto, ma tanto tempo.

Mi trovo nella stessa situazione di Kid: sposato da 4 anni (fidanzamento di 11 anni), figlio di 3, traditore per 3 mesi, storia finita ad inizio Febbraio.

Oggi ho una vita equilibrata, ma non posso dire che e' serena oppure che sia felice. Gli unici sorrisi li riesco a dispensare solo a mio figlio. E' dura.


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> La mia esperienza mi dice che dovete avere tanta pazienza..... Superare il tradimento da ambo i lati e' duro e difficile. Ci vuole tanto, ma tanto tempo.
> 
> Mi trovo nella stessa situazione di Kid: sposato da 4 anni (fidanzamento di 11 anni), figlio di 3, traditore per 3 mesi, storia finita ad inizio Febbraio.
> 
> Oggi ho una vita equilibrata, ma non posso dire che e' serena oppure che sia felice. Gli unici sorrisi li riesco a dispensare solo a mio figlio. E' dura.


Caro Rob, mi fai sentire meno solo con la tua storia fotocopia! Io infatti l'ho detto a mia moglie: porta pazienza con me, la volontà c'è, il sorriso mi impegnerò a farlo tornare il più presto possibile.


----------



## Old Rob (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Caro Rob, mi fai sentire meno solo con la tua storia fotocopia! Io infatti l'ho detto a mia moglie: porta pazienza con me, la volontà c'è, il sorriso mi impegnerò a farlo tornare il più presto possibile.


Hai detto a tua moglie?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Cosa le hai detto di preciso???

Io non le ho mai detto (o meglio ammesso) niente. Anche se qualche volta sarei tentato di confessare con che razza di uomo sta.....

Cerco di parlare con lei e di esprimerle come mi sento..... ed ancora oggi non riesco ad esprimerle il mio vero stato d'animo: ho bisogno di un cambiamento, di un'evoluzione della coppia, altrimenti si torna come prima. E questo non deve accadere!!!!


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Hai detto a tua moglie?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho confessato a mia moglie che ho provato qialcosa per un'altra, che ero attratto da lei, che avevo dubbi, chiaramente non che l'ho tradita e lei fortunatamente l'ha bevuta. Alla fine io mi sono sentito meglio e lei ha apprezzato la mia confessione, vuoi perchè avrei potuto non dirle nulla, vuoi perchè mi vedeva in crisi e non capiva perchè. Lo rifarei.


----------



## Old Rob (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho confessato a mia moglie che ho provato qialcosa per un'altra, che ero attratto da lei, che avevo dubbi, chiaramente non che l'ho tradita e lei fortunatamente l'ha bevuta. Alla fine io mi sono sentito meglio e lei ha apprezzato la mia confessione, vuoi perchè avrei potuto non dirle nulla, vuoi perchè mi vedeva in crisi e non capiva perchè. Lo rifarei.


Quando confessai a mia moglie che era cambiato quello che provavo per lei, tentammo di iniziare un percorso insieme. A distanza di 6 mesi mi sembra, purtroppo, che tutto lentamente sta tornando come prima.....


----------



## Kid (12 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Quando confessai a mia moglie che era cambiato quello che provavo per lei, tentammo di iniziare un percorso insieme. A distanza di 6 mesi mi sembra, purtroppo, che tutto lentamente sta tornando come prima.....



Ti auguro di trovare la strada giusta per ricominciare un percorso insieme a tua moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> allora, parliamoci chiaro! l'altra sera, forse l'avete letto, ho chiesto al mio compagno se pensa a ancora lei, se le manca. mi ha risposto che sì, a volte ...però gli manchiamo anche noi, ecc e non vuole tornare più su quella strada. Io so che mi ama, so che sono la donna delle sua vita e che la nostra famiglia è importante per lui ...però, parliamoci chiaro, è stato innamorato di quella donna, ha provato sentimenti e passione. Un po' come kid, che scrive questi messaggi strazianti e quando li leggo mi domando *"ma che senso ha soffrire così? ma come si fa a ricostruire con la moglie se si soffre così? è giusto? è utile?".*
> *tante volte penso di dirgli "vai, stai con lei". devo avere un uomo che si sforza di stare con me, si impegna, fa eroici sforzi di volontà, mordendo il cuscino?* MIO DIO, NO! NO! eppure so che mi ama profondamente, che io amo lui, che quella è una sbandata. e buttare via tutto sarebbe un crimine. ma finchè provano questi sentimenti, come quelli di kid ..quanto potrà resistere in queste condizioni kid? Ma non leggete che ogni sua parola gronda amore e sofferenza? quanto potrà resistere il mio compagno? sono innamorati di un'altra. Qualunque sia la causa di questo innamoramento, al momento è un dato di fatto. Non è certo la donna della loro vita, ma il sentimento c'è, in questa fase forte. che fare quindi? cosa fare?





ellina69 ha detto:


> kid ha detto un'altra cosa. la stessa cosa che sta cercando di dirmi anche il mio compagno, solo che lui non c'è l'ha così chiaro, e non riesce a dirlo nemmeno a se stesso. *non dicono che vogliono un'altra donna, ma un'altra vita, ripartire da zero. questa energia non si può bloccare. possiamo richiamarli alle responsabilità, alla scelta, alla realtà ...ma questa energia non si può bloccare. e se tenteranno essi setssi di bloccarla un giorno esploderà con effetti disastrosi*. Ora ce l'ho abbastanza chiaro ...è la situazione in cui si trova il mio compagno ...devo metabolizzare questa consapevolezza ...non so cosa farò


Mi ricordi un tale che parlava di espansione del sè.
Queste parole dette da una tradita che aveva scritto altre cose mi sconcerta.
Che il traditore vorrebbe un'altra vita da vivere lo si sa ...e se l'è pure vissuta in parte un'altra realtà.
Ma chi un'altra vita non può viverla neanche se volesse è il tradito, soprattutto una tradita con un figlio.
E questa tua comprensione dell'energia che tuo marito reprimerebbe stando con te mi sconcerta ancor di più.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho confessato a mia moglie che ho provato qialcosa per un'altra, che ero attratto da lei, che avevo dubbi, chiaramente non che l'ho tradita e lei fortunatamente l'ha bevuta. Alla fine io mi sono sentito meglio e lei ha apprezzato la mia confessione, vuoi perchè avrei potuto non dirle nulla, vuoi perchè mi vedeva in crisi e non capiva perchè. Lo rifarei.


non è che un tradito la beva. E' che decide di chiudere gli occhietti a buon fine,quello del ritorno in famiglia...! Questo gesto pero' non è debolezza (se non perseveri, eh!) bensì forza!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Rob...benritrovato.

Fammi capire...tu hai tradito, e ora OSI portare il broncio a tua moglie?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Ellina, non è affatto vero, secondo me, che amano l'altra.

L'altra è solo uno strumento per attuare il distacco.

Il che non vuol dire...Pocah guardo te...che l'altra non sia "amabile" o degna d'amore. 

Intendo solo che l'adulterio è una leva per uscire dal rapporto principale, perché il traditore non ci si identifica piu', e non intende piu', nell'inconscio, identificarsi in esso.

Vuole cambiare pelle come un serpente!

Ecco perché di solito le storie post  adulterio non durano: perché chi lascia non lascia PER l'amante, ma lascia per sè!

Il fatto è che se non fai un vero e proprio percorso di "ricostruzione", che tu lasci, non lasci, ricominci con un altra famiglia o resti nella tua, non cambia niente! E la crisi irrisolta è sempre dietro l'angolo.

Solo se questo percorso lo fai puoi rientrare in famiglia davvero in modo costruttivo!


----------



## Old Rob (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rob...benritrovato.
> 
> Fammi capire...tu hai tradito, e ora OSI portare il broncio a tua moglie?


No assolutamente no!!!!! No le tengo il broncio, vedo solo che lei si sta di nuovo allontanando.... non riesco a spiegare. E' come un deja vu di sensazioni.....Solo che adesso ho coscienza che c'è qualcosa che non va e non voglio sopperire alla distanza che ci separa con un'altra.......


----------



## Old Rob (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Intendo solo che l'adulterio è una leva per uscire dal rapporto principale, perché il traditore non ci si identifica piu', e non intende piu', nell'inconscio, identificarsi in esso.
> 
> Vuole cambiare pelle come un serpente!
> 
> ...

















E' proprio questo che volevo intendere prima: sento che devo dare una svolta al nostro rapporto. Se ciò non avverrà il nostro matrimonio e' destinato a terminare.

Proprio come un serpente no.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Trasformare, magari il rapporto dovrebbe evolvere da BRUCO a FARFALLA.....


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ellina, non è affatto vero, secondo me, che amano l'altra.
> 
> L'altra è solo uno strumento per attuare il distacco.
> 
> ...


Non ci crederai, ma quoto. Quotissimo. Il mio ex amante (ops, ero io l'amante sua, sempre questa confusione...) mi diceva qualcosa del genere, io non capivo fino in fondo, e un pò ci rimanevo male.  Ieri sera ci siamo trovati e abbiamo parlato, penso che aprirò un thread tra qualche giorno, quando avrò metabolizzato, e quando avrò più tempo, per raccontare, a chi interessa, com'è andata. Era un uomo arcistufo del suo ruolo o della sua vita familiare, che cercava in me un appiglio per uscirne, pronto a mollare tutto, timoroso che io non gli facessi da spalla, quasi aggrappato a me. Era la prima volta che lo vedevo così e che mi sentivo non l'oggetto del suo amore (magari anche quello, ma non era così importante) ma il suo mezzo per poter uscire dalla trappola di casa sua. Ve ne parlerò. 
Saggia Verena...bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> No assolutamente no!!!!! No le tengo il broncio, vedo solo che lei si sta di nuovo allontanando.... non riesco a spiegare. E' come un deja vu di sensazioni.....Solo che adesso ho coscienza che c'è qualcosa che non va e non voglio sopperire alla distanza che ci separa con un'altra.......



le hai chiesto perché si allontana?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> . *Era un uomo arcistufo del suo ruolo o della sua vita familiare, che cercava in me un appiglio per uscirne*, pronto a mollare tutto, timoroso che io non gli facessi da spalla, quasi aggrappato a me. *Era la prima volta che lo vedevo così e che mi sentivo non l'oggetto del suo amore (magari anche quello, ma non era così importante) ma il suo mezzo per poter uscire dalla trappola di casa sua*. Ve ne parlerò.
> Saggia Verena...bacio!



grazie a te, cara, un bacio, ti leggero' con attenzione!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che un tradito la beva. E' che decide di chiudere gli occhietti a buon fine,quello del ritorno in famiglia...! Questo gesto pero' non è debolezza (se non perseveri, eh!) bensì forza!


è forza, ma in qualche caso è prendere il toro per le corna, sapendo benissimo come prenderlo..
il vantaggio di conoscere il traditore è un vantaggio non da poco...ma il punto è che non è detto duri... può anche essere solo bisogno di rivalsa, per non aver voluto accettare che un altro/a prendesse il nostro posto..
insomma, ogni caso è a sè...
non per niente Rob dice che dopo sei mesi la magia del ritorno è già svanita.. perché se niente cambia, nonostante il tradimento, tutto lascia presagire che gli stessi motivi che hanno portato al tradimento si ripresenteranno anche in futuro..
e questo lo dico anche ad Ellina.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

pero' non capisco una cosa...il traditore è Rob...perché la moglie si allontana?

(p.s. concordo con Anna. Mariti e mogli conoscono benissimo i loro polli, assai meglio degli amanti che pensano "come lo conosco io..." e falliscono miseramente!)


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' non capisco una cosa...il traditore è Rob...perché la moglie si allontana?
> 
> (p.s. concordo con Anna. Mariti e mogli conoscono benissimo i loro polli, assai meglio degli amanti che pensano "come lo conosco io..." e falliscono miseramente!)


si allontana perché -probabilmente- era già lontana prima...
capisci che non sempre -chi tradisce, è giusto che si tenga tutte le colpe?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

ciao Anna!!! come stai.....?


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ci ho pensato a lungo e credo che la mia decisione sia stata dettata dalla consapevolezza di non poter essere completamente felice con nessuna delle due persone. Sono conscio del fatto di provare qualcosa per l'altra, ma so anche che mia moglie è un pezzo di me, un qualcosa senza il quale dubito riuscirei a trovare serenità. Allora alla fine ho pensato fosse più giusto tenere fede alla parola data, piuttosto che voltare le spalle alle responsabilità per seguire il canto di una splendida sirena.



Da qualche parte ho letto che prima di cercare la felicità in due si deve essere già felici da soli.
Devi cercare dentro di te la tua felicità, nel rapporto di coppia dovresti cercare di fare felice l'altro.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ciao Anna!!! come stai.....?


ero a miss italia... mi hanno buttata fuori prima della finale 

	
	
		
		
	


	









sto bene, sto bene... 
te?


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ero a miss italia... mi hanno buttata fuori prima della finale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rimani la miss forum tranquilla! apparte che mi attizzano se hanno quarant'anni tutto bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma io sono una bestiaccia con il sesso...quindi


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> rimani la miss forum tranquilla! apparte che mi attizzano se hanno quarant'anni tutto bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pciù.
piccolino bello.


----------



## LDS (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> pciù.
> piccolino bello.


 
tenera Anna-------------------> ti bacio!


----------



## Old Rob (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> le hai chiesto perché si allontana?


Certo! 
In pratica la sua risposta e' stata non ho tempo: il bambino, il lavoro, le altre faccende domestiche mi assorbo tutta (ho fatto una sintesi ovviamente). Le ho risposto che bisogna riorganizzare la nostra vita: alias non ce la facciamo? Facciamoci aiutare. Non hai tempo? Diminuiamo il carico, ma ti devi far aiutare.....

Vediamo cosa succederà....


----------



## Old Rob (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si allontana perché -probabilmente- era già lontana prima...
> capisci che non sempre -chi tradisce, è giusto che si tenga tutte le colpe?


Esatto, era già lontana. Mia moglie ha ammesso che ci siamo persi oltre 2 anni fa (ovvero 1 anno prima del tradimento).

Non prendiamoci in giro: io ho tradito ed a meno che non l'abbia fatto lei la maggior parte delle colpe le ho io.......

Anche se mi ha fatto delle rivelazioni un po' sorprendenti..... magari apro un altro thred su questo più in la.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

sorprendenti tipo?


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sorprendenti tipo?


Ragazzi, avevate ragione, non è per niente facile uscirne... ero partito bene, ora sono un pò di giorni che mi sento "triste", apatico, pessimista e soprattutto che penso a lei. Oggi l'ho incrociata a lavoro, è bravissima, fa finta di essere un fantasma, mi ignora. E io da scemo che spererei mi rivolgesse la parola, che mi guardasse... insomma, mi sento uno schifo! Se non fosse per lei, probabilmente ora sarebbe tutto come prima, fortuna vuole che abbia conosciuto una ragazza responsabile. Ma quanto è difficile dimenticarsi che esiste...


----------



## Old strega (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, avevate ragione, non è per niente facile uscirne... ero partito bene, ora sono un pò di giorni che mi sento "triste", apatico, pessimista e soprattutto che penso a lei. Oggi l'ho incrociata a lavoro, è bravissima, fa finta di essere un fantasma, mi ignora. E io da scemo che spererei mi rivolgesse la parola, che mi guardasse... insomma, mi sento uno schifo! Se non fosse per lei, probabilmente ora sarebbe tutto come prima, fortuna vuole che abbia conosciuto una ragazza responsabile. Ma quanto è difficile dimenticarsi che esiste...


 
ciao kid,
purtroppo hai fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo.... inutile piangersi addosso..... è dura (immagino soprattutto perchè lavorate insieme) ma devi tenere duro (è stata la tua scelta...)

per quel poco che ti conosco temo che proverai a riavvicinarti a lei e sarebbe una tragedia..... 

pensaci bene... anzi non pensarci proprio e fai altro (come hanno consigliato a me... cerca di tenere occupata la testa con altro..)


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, avevate ragione, non è per niente facile uscirne... ero partito bene, ora sono un pò di giorni che mi sento "triste", apatico, pessimista e soprattutto che penso a lei. Oggi l'ho incrociata a lavoro, è bravissima, fa finta di essere un fantasma, mi ignora. E io da scemo che spererei mi rivolgesse la parola, che mi guardasse... insomma, mi sento uno schifo! Se non fosse per lei, probabilmente ora sarebbe tutto come prima, fortuna vuole che abbia conosciuto una ragazza responsabile. Ma quanto è difficile dimenticarsi che esiste...


ti senti uno schifo perché ti senti in colpa nei suoi confronti, o perchè senza di lei stai male?


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti senti uno schifo perché ti senti in colpa nei suoi confronti, o perchè senza di lei stai male?


La seconda che hai detto.... purtroppo!


----------



## Old ellina69 (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ..ma cos'è che esattamente ti manca di voi e di come ti sentivi tu con lei?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto.... purtroppo!


allora è anche peggio. 
però non serve a niente continuare a parlarne, se sei convinto di aver preso la decisione giusta per tutti.
piuttosto prova a cambiare un po' le abitudini con tua moglie.
potrebbe farvi bene trovare un interesse comune. che ne so, l'arrampicata sportiva in palestra o altro...


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ciao kid,
> purtroppo hai fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo.... inutile piangersi addosso..... è dura (immagino soprattutto perchè lavorate insieme) ma devi tenere duro (è stata la tua scelta...)
> 
> per quel poco che ti conosco temo che proverai a riavvicinarti a lei e sarebbe una tragedia.....
> ...



Ciao Streghetta, ben tornata! Hai ragione, ho fatto tutto io... è dura, ma conta su di me... non troppo però!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid ..ma cos'è che esattamente ti manca di voi e di come ti sentivi tu con lei?



Non lo so, non c'è qualcosa di "specifico". E' un insieme di cose, mi manca lei come persona, sento che è una grave perdita nella mia vita, anche se non so esattamente che ruolo attribuirle. Lei mi faceva sentire bene. Punto.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, non c'è qualcosa di "specifico". E' un insieme di cose, mi manca lei come persona, sento che è una grave perdita nella mia vita, anche se non so esattamente che ruolo attribuirle. Lei mi faceva sentire bene. Punto.


Rilleggendo ciò che ho scritto, mi accorgo di quanto io sia egoista... non ci avevo mai fatto caso. Per la serie: "Voglio lei uffa!".


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2008)

Kid, c'è un dato che mi manca (scusa, non ricordo).

Lei (l'altra) è single?

P.S. E' comunque molto in gamba!


----------



## Old ellina69 (15 Settembre 2008)

ma ti faceva "stare bene" perchè? ad esempio ..perchè tirava fuori i tuoi entusiasmi, la tua passione, perchè potevi parlare, esprimerti, perchè ti sentivi accettato, eccitato, perchè ti interessava quello che diceva lei (sono solo esempi) ...altro?
(se sono troppo persecutoria ..ignorami)


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, c'è un dato che mi manca (scusa, non ricordo).
> 
> Lei (l'altra) è single?
> 
> P.S. E' comunque molto in gamba!


Si è single e si è in gamba. Mica mi scelgo sciacquette io!


----------



## Old strega (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, non c'è qualcosa di "specifico". E' un insieme di cose, mi manca lei come persona, sento che è una grave perdita nella mia vita, anche se non so esattamente che ruolo attribuirle. Lei mi faceva sentire bene. Punto.


 
kid... è esattamente come mi sento io per l'altro, solo che sono meno forte di te e non riesco a rinunciare...

sai cos'è l'assurdo... che forse andando avanti ti saresti stufato mentre lasciare tutto quando era al massimo... fa molto più male...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(ma purtroppo la sfera di cristallo non l'hanno ancora inventata!)


----------



## Old strega (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si è single e si è in gamba. *Mica mi scelgo sciacquette* io!


 
GIA' PARLI AL PLURALE!!!!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> GIA' PARLI AL PLURALE!!!!



Argh! Noooooo!


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

lapidiamolo!!!


----------



## Old strega (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lapidiamolo!!!


 
mi sa che è pure carino.... un'altra possibilità gliela darei ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma ti faceva "stare bene" perchè? ad esempio ..perchè tirava fuori i tuoi entusiasmi, la tua passione, perchè potevi parlare, esprimerti, perchè ti sentivi accettato, eccitato, perchè ti interessava quello che diceva lei (sono solo esempi) ...altro?
> (se sono troppo persecutoria ..ignorami)


Perchè è "profonda". Perchè abbiamo tante cose in comune. Perchè è una brava ragazza. Perchè è bella. Perchè è sexy. Perchè mi piaceva parlare con lei e credimi, per me parlare con le donne solitamente è noioso. Perchè ha una bella voce. Perchè ha un bel nome. Devo continuare?


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> mi sa che è pure carino.... un'altra possibilità gliela darei (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un tesoro... anche tu non dovresti essere male!


----------



## Old strega (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei un tesoro... anche tu non dovresti essere male!


 
Puoi dirlo forte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per evitare i conati di vomito ad ellina... mi sa che conviene riprendere i nostri PM (poi chissà ... con tutti i km che ci dividono potrebbe essere l'amore eterno!!!)


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Fortuna che ci sei tu a tirarmi su il morale!


----------



## Old Rob (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè è "profonda". Perchè abbiamo tante cose in comune. Perchè è una brava ragazza. Perchè è bella. Perchè è sexy. Perchè mi piaceva parlare con lei e credimi, per me parlare con le donne solitamente è noioso. Perchè ha una bella voce. Perchè ha un bel nome. Devo continuare?


Ma di chi parli??? 

Per caso le nostre ex amanti sono la stessa persona??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Scherzi a parte, la tua descrizione data e' esattamente la stessa che darei della mia (di dove sei?). Semplicemente quella donna ti ha colpito e corrisponde ai tuoi canoni di donna. Dato che sei in una fase delicata del tuo rapporto con tua moglie sei stato debole ed hai ceduto..... i motivi li conosciamo e sono ben noti....

Se avessi incontrato la mia ex amante 3 anni fa non l'avrei minimamente notata...... ora invece e' tutto diverso....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2008)

Il tempismo in queste storie è tutto...!


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2008)

Trento... il problema è che io lei la conosco da anni e non mi è mai stata indifferente... fino a qualche mese fa.




Rob ha detto:


> Ma di chi parli???
> 
> Per caso le nostre ex amanti sono la stessa persona???
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rob (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Trento... il problema è che io lei la conosco da anni e non mi è mai stata indifferente... fino a qualche mese fa.


Be allora non e' lei siamo ben lontani....700 km.


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, non c'è qualcosa di "specifico". E' un insieme di cose, mi manca lei come persona, sento che è una grave perdita nella mia vita, anche se non so esattamente che ruolo attribuirle. *Lei mi faceva sentire bene. Punto*.


bentornata la versione appassionata di kid! dopo la tua decisione i sembravi un pò spento. questa donna si stacomportando bene, senza sceneggiate e con dignità, bisogna darglien atto. 
come si cihamava...michela?
w michela!


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè è "profonda". Perchè abbiamo tante cose in comune. Perchè è una brava ragazza. Perchè è bella. Perchè è sexy. Perchè mi piaceva parlare con lei e credimi, per me parlare con le donne solitamente è noioso. Perchè ha una bella voce. Perchè ha un bel nome. Devo continuare?


 
w michelaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Ma di chi parli???
> 
> Per caso le nostre ex amanti sono la stessa persona???
> 
> ...


 
allora questo non è amore. stattene zitto e non sminuire i pensieri di kid

w michela


michelamichelamichelamichelaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Settembre 2008)

ma siamo sicuri che si chiamava michela?


----------



## Old Rob (15 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> allora questo non è amore. stattene zitto e non sminuire i pensieri di kid
> 
> w michela
> 
> ...


Mai pensato di sminuirli.....

amore per chi???


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Settembre 2008)

PER MICHELAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> PER MICHELAAAAAAAAAA


Cara Poca, si chiama Michela si... ma un pò per me non vuoi tifare?


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ...io tifo per te!!! sembra strano ma ho usato le tue stesse parole qualche giorno fa'....certo la mia situazione e' proprio disperata...combatto contro un'idea...almeno tu hai qualcosa ancora di consistente...io nn ho futuro sin dall'inizio del''errore fatto..


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid ...io tifo per te!!! sembra strano ma ho usato le tue stesse parole qualche giorno fa'....certo la mia situazione e' proprio disperata...combatto contro un'idea...almeno tu hai qualcosa ancora di consistente...io nn ho futuro sin dall'inizio del''errore fatto..


Cioè? Raccontami di più dai. Ti ringrazio per il supporto comunque!


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

be' ..la tristezza che prende quando nn c'e'..e che prende quando ce l hai davanti e nn e' come prima....lo sguardo silenzioso senza sorriso...fisso,intenso..ti fa sentire colpevole!1
c'e' un detto "le donne si riprendono tutto quello dato...a rate!"...forse mi sa che e' vero!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> be' ..la tristezza che prende quando nn c'e'..e che prende quando ce l hai davanti e nn e' come prima....lo sguardo silenzioso senza sorriso...fisso,intenso..ti fa sentire colpevole!1
> c'e' un detto "le donne si riprendono tutto quello dato...a rate!"...forse mi sa che e' vero!


A me la cosa che fa davvero male, è il non poter comunicare con lei, il dover far finta che sia tutto a posto, che lei è una persona come le altre... quando dentro invece vorresti andare da lei ed abbracciarla. E' difficile soffocare questi desideri. Ripeto: non credevo fosse così difficile, ero partito bene, sto pagando ora.


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

e se l'abbracci si scansa....oppure lo fa dopo un po'!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> e se l'abbracci si scansa....oppure lo fa dopo un po'!


Non me lo sono più chiesto...  Me lo sono imposto io di "evitarla", perchè so che se solo mi porgesse una mano, io mi prenderei tutto il resto. Però si, credo che mi abbraccerebbe ancora... o forse è solo una mia speranza. Però se lei si rifacesse avanti in qualche maniera, credo che cederei subito ora come ora. Mi manca troppo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ce la faccio più! Datemi supporto vi prego....


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

leggi il mio...sos sarei l'amante...forse troverai una risposta!!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> leggi il mio...sos sarei l'amante...forse troverai una risposta!!


Letto... che dirti? Bel casino pure al tuo... son ocose complicate, dove i consigli non sempre servono, perchè tanto alla fine si fa sempre di testa propria. Tifo anch'io per te comunque!


----------



## Old ellina69 (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non me lo sono più chiesto... Me lo sono imposto io di "evitarla", perchè so che se solo mi porgesse una mano, io mi prenderei tutto il resto. Però si, credo che mi abbraccerebbe ancora... o forse è solo una mia speranza. Però se lei si rifacesse avanti in qualche maniera, credo che cederei subito ora come ora. Mi manca troppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e con tua moglie come sta andando?


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> e con tua moglie come sta andando?


Alti e bassi... a volte mi pare di stare meglio con lei, altre volte invece i miei pensieri volano da lei. Solo che ora sto più attento a non darlo a vedere.


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

guarda ieri sera  mha telefonato...cerca supporto,compagnia,ormai mi tiene in pugno pero'  a ogni no suo ,dico no anch'io! insomma ho deciso di smascherarla!
piccola vendetta!!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> guarda ieri sera  mha telefonato...cerca supporto,compagnia,ormai mi tiene in pugno pero'  a ogni no suo ,dico no anch'io! insomma ho deciso di smascherarla!
> piccola vendetta!!


Magari avessi un pretesto, un sentimento di rabbia o di vendetta nei suoi confronti, forse sarebbe più facile (a dire il vero ci ho provato a crearmi un pretesto... mal riuscito goffamente!). E invece provo solo bei sentimenti per lei, non voglio cancellarla dalla mia vita così... stavo bene quando facevo parte della sua "storia".


----------



## Old camilla (16 Settembre 2008)

ti sei mai chiesto cosa potrebbe succedere quando qualcun altro cercherà di entrare a far parte della "sua"storia?


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ti sei mai chiesto cosa potrebbe succedere quando qualcun altro cercherà di entrare a far parte della "sua"storia?


Forse allora capirò cosa davvero lei significa per me.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse allora capirò cosa davvero lei significa per me.



Alla fine... ci siamo visti. Poco fa abbiamo bevuto un caffè insieme. E' stato difficile reggere il suo sguardo. Il cuore mi batteva al ritmo di musica hardcore. La guardavo e mi veniva il mal di pancia. Cazzo io sono innamorato, io mi sciolgo davanti a lei, a chi voglio raccontarla? IO LA AMO, dimostratemi il contrario. Verena, dammi una ragione per non crederci. SMONTAMI TI PREGO! Io non so cosa fare, vorrei scappare, non posso continuare così, è difficile starle vicino ma ignorarla. 

Lei non mi ha parlato d'altro che del fatto che devo stare bene con me stesso, indipendentemente dalla persona che ho di fianco. Insomma lei è davvero in gamba ed intelligente. Nessuna parola fuori posto. E' stupenda, dentro e fuori.

E io sono uno che fa finta di non sapere cosa vuole, ma che in realtà ha solo paura delle conseguenze che scaturirebbero dalle sue decisioni.

Aiutatemi, và sempre peggio. Non so come andrà a finire se le cose stanno così.


----------



## Old strega (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse allora capirò cosa davvero lei significa per me.


 
kid, lo so che non c'è l'interruttore che può spegnere tutto ma devi fare un lavoro enorme e pensare a tua moglie e tuo figlio (credo di ricordare ci sia anche un bimbo)... 

se dovessi tornare indietro (ammesso che lei sia li ad aspettarti), cosa potresti dare ad una ragazza "libera"... sempre una vita nell'ombra??? o lasceresti tutto per lei???

ora sai che la gente da buoni consigli quando non ecc ecc... e io sono in situazione opposta alla tua (MAI rinuncerei a lui) però hai fatto la scelta e sono sicura sia quella giusta (per ora perchè nella vita non si può mai sapere),

cerca di tenerti occupato, pensa e fai altro.... grazie al cielo è anche ricominciato il campionato !!!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> kid, lo so che non c'è l'interruttore che può spegnere tutto ma devi fare un lavoro enorme e pensare a tua moglie e tuo figlio (credo di ricordare ci sia anche un bimbo)...
> 
> se dovessi tornare indietro (ammesso che lei sia li ad aspettarti), cosa potresti dare ad una ragazza "libera"... sempre una vita nell'ombra??? o lasceresti tutto per lei???
> 
> ...


Strega mia... non sai quanto è difficile! Mi sembra di impazzire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













VERENA bastonami per favore!


----------



## Old strega (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Strega mia... non sai quanto è difficile! Mi sembra di impazzire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo so quanto è difficile.... 
ho il senso di nausea al *solo pensiero* di non vederlo e sentirlo più...

io non riesco a fare i primo passo... per me è più sopportabile "la paura" di essere scoperti che non "la paura" di perdere lui

tu che invece sei stato forte.... 
NON TORNARE INDIETRO o almeno fai prima chiarezza dentro di te.... 
a prescindere da lei che da come la descrivi è veramente molto ma molto in gamba.... (persona giusta momento sbagliato??)


----------



## ranatan (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Alla fine... ci siamo visti. Poco fa abbiamo bevuto un caffè insieme. E' stato difficile reggere il suo sguardo. Il cuore mi batteva al ritmo di musica hardcore. La guardavo e mi veniva il mal di pancia. Cazzo io sono innamorato, io mi sciolgo davanti a lei, a chi voglio raccontarla? IO LA AMO, dimostratemi il contrario. Verena, dammi una ragione per non crederci. SMONTAMI TI PREGO! Io non so cosa fare, vorrei scappare, non posso continuare così, è difficile starle vicino ma ignorarla.


Ciao Kid, mi spiace legegrti così.
Non riesci a cambiare ufficio, in modo tale da non incontrarla più?


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, mi spiace legegrti così.
> Non riesci a cambiare ufficio, in modo tale da non incontrarla più?


No, dovrei proprio cambiare lavoro... ci ho pensato eh, solo che al momento non è possibile per una serie di ragioni che non posso spiegarvi.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> lo so quanto è difficile....
> ho il senso di nausea al *solo pensiero* di non vederlo e sentirlo più...
> 
> io non riesco a fare i primo passo... per me è più sopportabile "la paura" di essere scoperti che non "la paura" di perdere lui
> ...


Ci sto provando Strega, ce la sto mettendo tutta...


----------



## ranatan (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, dovrei proprio cambiare lavoro... ci ho pensato eh, solo che al momento non è possibile per una serie di ragioni che non posso spiegarvi.


In effetti cambiare lavoro non è come cambiare vestito...
Immagino sia davvero dura così. Vederla tutti i giorni non è il massimo


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

cavolo nello stesso ufficio??? immagino  quando scherza con gli altri quanto ti roda dentro ... ma siete pari grado? tu sei il capo o viceversa???


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> cavolo nello stesso ufficio??? immagino  quando scherza con gli altri quanto ti roda dentro ... ma siete pari grado? tu sei il capo o viceversa???


Non siamo nello stesso ufficio. C'è letteralmente un muro tra me e lei. Non facciamo lo stesso lavoro, ma capita spesso di incrociarci, volenti o nolenti. E a me onestamente basta pure quello!


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

a me una cosa del genere mi capito' 14 anni fa!! be' nn ero neanche corrisposto....mi ci vollero 2 anni per farmela uscire dalla testa...ed un trasferimento ovvio!


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Magari avessi un pretesto, un sentimento di rabbia o di vendetta nei suoi confronti, forse sarebbe più facile (a dire il vero ci ho provato a crearmi un pretesto... mal riuscito goffamente!). E invece provo solo bei sentimenti per lei, non voglio cancellarla dalla mia vita così... *stavo bene quando facevo parte della sua "storia"*.


Perchè vedi un'eventuale separazione da tua moglie come insormontabile? (scusa ma non ho seguito tutta la tua vicenda) Cosa ti frena?


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Perchè vedi un'eventuale separazione da tua moglie come insormontabile? (scusa ma non ho seguito tutta la tua vicenda) Cosa ti frena?


Mio figlio di nemmeno 3 anni.


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

be' allora ci devi arrivare da solo.....chiudi gli occhi e ripensa ai motivi per cui hai sposato tua moglie ...perche' hai avuto un bambino....ripensa ad alcuni anedotti felici con lei...ai progetti che avete attuato insieme...e da li' prendi spunto per una decisione!!


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> be' allora ci devi arrivare da solo.....chiudi gli occhi e ripensa ai motivi per cui hai sposato tua moglie ...perche' hai avuto un bambino....ripensa ad alcuni anedotti felici con lei...ai progetti che avete attuato insieme...e da li' prendi spunto per una decisione!!


Perchè dopo mesi di elucubrazioni cervellotiche non ci sono ancora arrivato? Sono stupido?


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mio figlio di nemmeno 3 anni.


ci sono persone che se ne sono andate con figli anche più piccoli (non è un'istigazione a lasciare la famiglia, eh?).

Mi ha colpito molto la frase che avevo evidenziato in grossetto prima.. far parte della storia di tua moglie non è più così piacevole come prima o non è piacevole quanto far parte della vita di "michela"?

Ti faccio queste domande per capire e per aiutarti (forse) a fare un po' di chiarezza in più


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

no!...sei solo attaccato a degli attimi di piacere...ad un'isola che non c'e'.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ci sono persone che se ne sono andate con figli anche più piccoli (non è un'istigazione a lasciare la famiglia, eh?).
> 
> Mi ha colpito molto la frase che avevo evidenziato in grossetto prima.. far parte della storia di tua moglie non è più così piacevole come prima o non è piacevole quanto far parte della vita di "michela"?
> 
> Ti faccio queste domande per capire e per aiutarti (forse) a fare un po' di chiarezza in più


Penso sarebbe normale se pensassi che far parte della storia di Michela  sia più eccitante che far parte della vita di mia moglie, perchè c'è di mezzo la novità, lo scoprirsi, ma sono tutte cose riconducibili anche ad una semplice infatuazione. Invece con lei ho spesso la sgradevole sensazione di aver trovato ciò che cercavo troppo tardi... Non credo che la storia con mia moglie sia cambiata più di tanto, salvo il "naturale calo d'interesse dovuto all'usura del tempo". Certo, se prima si passava sopra a molte cose sopperendo con la passione, ora sopportaimo i nostri difetti con più fatica, ma non siamo a livelli gravi di intolleranza reciproca. Insomma, non và così male tra di noi.


----------



## Old Rob (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè dopo mesi di elucubrazioni cervellotiche non ci sono ancora arrivato? Sono stupido?


per capirsi fino in fondo ci vuole tempo.....

capire le proprie sensazioni e sentimenti e' complicato....

Non e' semplice capire veramente cosa ci fa stare bene.......

Ci vuole tanta pazienza


----------



## Old Rob (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Penso sarebbe normale se pensassi che far parte della storia di Michela  sia più eccitante che far parte della vita di mia moglie, perchè c'è di mezzo la novità, lo scoprirsi, ma sono tutte cose riconducibili anche ad una semplice infatuazione. Invece *con lei ho spesso la sgradevole sensazione di aver trovato ciò che cercavo troppo tardi... *Non credo che la storia con mia moglie sia cambiata più di tanto, salvo il "naturale calo d'interesse dovuto all'usura del tempo". Certo, se prima si passava sopra a molte cose sopperendo con la passione, ora sopportaimo i nostri difetti con più fatica, ma non siamo a livelli gravi di intolleranza reciproca. Insomma, non và così male tra di noi.


Sensazione molto comune....ripeto ci vuole tempo.....
prima cerca di capire cosa ti ha portato veramente al tradimento...... io non ci sono ancora riuscito al 100%, ma sto mettendo insieme il puzzle (dopo 10 mesi dall'inizio del tradimento)


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Penso sarebbe normale se pensassi che far parte della storia di Michela sia più eccitante che far parte della vita di mia moglie, perchè c'è di mezzo la novità, lo scoprirsi, ma sono tutte cose riconducibili anche ad una semplice infatuazione. *Invece con lei ho spesso la sgradevole sensazione di aver trovato ciò che cercavo troppo tardi...* Non credo che la storia con mia moglie sia cambiata più di tanto, salvo il "naturale calo d'interesse dovuto all'usura del tempo". Certo, se prima si passava sopra a molte cose sopperendo con la passione, ora sopportaimo i nostri difetti con più fatica, ma non siamo a livelli gravi di intolleranza reciproca. Insomma, non và così male tra di noi.


Mi dispiace, capisco perchè tu sia in questo stato di indecisione.. penso anche però che se fossi convinto fino in fondo della nuova storia non potresti fare a meno di lasciare tua moglie.. credo cioè che lo "sentiresti" come un bisogno, come mangiare o bere..
E' solo il figlio piccolo che ti trattiene?

Da quanto tempo vi conoscete e vi frequentate con michela?


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, capisco perchè tu sia in questo stato di indecisione.. penso anche però che se fossi convinto fino in fondo della nuova storia non potresti fare a meno di lasciare tua moglie.. credo cioè che lo "sentiresti" come un bisogno, come mangiare o bere..
> E' solo il figlio piccolo che ti trattiene?
> 
> Da quanto tempo vi conoscete e vi frequentate con michela?



Più che di Vulvia avrei bisogno del mitico Maestro Quelo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse non ci fosse stato mio figlio, la follia l'avrtei fatta sì...

Ci conosciamo da 6 anni circa, ci siamo frequentati per tre mesi circa. Ma ciò che mi hai detto sul mangiare/bere mi fa pensare... come se ne avessi bisogno!


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più che di Vulvia avrei bisogno del mitico Maestro *Quelo*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figliolo, la risposta è dentro di te.. e però è sbagliata!


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più che di Vulvia avrei bisogno del mitico Maestro Quelo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tre mesi sono comunque troppo pochi per valutare un rapporto ( a meno che tu non tenga conto anche dei sei anni precedenti e che questi siano stati un preludio all'innamoramento). Voglio dire, in soli 3 mesi si è proprio nell'apoteosi del sentimento, non si capisce niente (o quasi).. come mai avete troncato così presto?


----------



## Old evergreen (16 Settembre 2008)

riflettendoci bene...hai mai pensato che questa donna dopo sei anni che ti conosce...sapendo che sei sposato abbia intrecciato la relazione con te proprio per questo???  cosi' il distacco e' piu' rapido e tu crei meno problemi ...oppure lei vuole vivere con te??


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> tre mesi sono comunque troppo pochi per valutare un rapporto ( a meno che tu non tenga conto anche dei sei anni precedenti e che questi siano stati un preludio all'innamoramento). Voglio dire, in soli 3 mesi si è proprio nell'apoteosi del sentimento, non si capisce niente (o quasi).. come mai avete troncato così presto?


Credo che il motivo principale sia stato che la cosa ci faceva soffrire troppo perchè non potevano darci ciò che sentivamo di volerci dare...


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Credo che il motivo principale sia stato che la cosa ci faceva soffrire troppo perchè non potevano darci ciò che sentivamo di volerci dare...


quindi hai deciso di tentare un riavvicinamento a tua moglie, vedendo m. tutti i giorni al lavoro.. mamma mia.

L'unica cosa che puoi fare è resistere, resistere e resistere. Credo però che in questo modo tua moglia non potrà che essere la destinataria della frustrazione che accumulerai durante il giorno.
Se la decisione di lasciarvi a questo punto è partita più da m. che da te, è stata astuta..


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> quindi hai deciso di tentare un riavvicinamento a tua moglie, vedendo m. tutti i giorni al lavoro.. mamma mia.
> 
> L'unica cosa che puoi fare è resistere, resistere e resistere. Credo però che in questo modo tua moglia non potrà che essere la destinataria della frustrazione che accumulerai durante il giorno.
> Se la decisione di lasciarvi a questo punto è partita più da m. che da te, è stata astuta..


Io ne dubito... lei è davvero una brava ragazza, una persona stupenda e generosa. Si è fatta un sacco di remore per la nostra storia...


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ne dubito... lei è davvero una brava ragazza, una persona stupenda e generosa. Si è fatta un sacco di remore per la nostra storia...


Non sto dando un giudizio di valore sulla persona che peraltro non conosco e non metto in dubbio le qualità con le quali la descrivi. 
Sono stata un'amante anch'io e posto che le persone sono diverse e le situazioni pure, ai miei occhi, per quanto ho potuto leggere, m. non può fare a meno di dimostrare uno straordinario self control, segno indubbio di intelligenza ed un pizzico di arguzia. Non sto dicendo che sia calcolo, dico solo che anche lei fa la sua partita, com'è giusto che sia del resto.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non sto dando un giudizio di valore sulla persona che peraltro non conosco e non metto in dubbio le qualità con le quali la descrivi.
> Sono stata un'amante anch'io e posto che le persone sono diverse e le situazioni pure, ai miei occhi, per quanto ho potuto leggere, m. non può fare a meno di dimostrare uno straordinario self control, segno indubbio di intelligenza ed un pizzico di arguzia. Non sto dicendo che sia calcolo, dico solo che anche lei fa la sua partita, com'è giusto che sia del resto.


Capito...

Vi faccio l'aggiornamento quotidiano. Ahimè ieri sera, al ritorno a casa dal lavoro, le cose sono peggiorate. Mi è tornata la sindrome del rincoglionito, ovvero mentre sono lì a parlare con mia moglie, a un certo punto la mia mente parte per la tangente e io mi ritrovo a fissare il muro con sguardo assente. Cosa che ovviamente fa strocere il naso a mia moglie. Prevedo un periodo duro, perchè ora la mia consorte ha sicuramente le antenne ben rizzate.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Capito...
> 
> Vi faccio l'aggiornamento quotidiano. Ahimè ieri sera, al ritorno a casa dal lavoro, le cose sono peggiorate. Mi è tornata la sindrome del rincoglionito, ovvero mentre sono lì a parlare con mia moglie, a un certo punto la mia mente parte per la tangente e io mi ritrovo a fissare il muro con sguardo assente. Cosa che ovviamente fa strocere il naso a mia moglie. Prevedo un periodo duro, perchè ora la mia consorte ha sicuramente le antenne ben rizzate.



Verena.. .sto ancora aspettando che tu mi bastoni un pò... l'ultima volta mi ha fatto bene. Leggi nei post precedenti...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Stavo giusto pensando a te!
Prima delle bastonate (mah, che dirti che già tu non sai?!) una curiosità.

Dopo una notte (o qualche ora d'amore) con l'amante, quando tornavi dalla moglie cosa provavi? Per lei e per l'amante? E subito dopo (es. il giorno dopo) come ti comportavi con entrambe?

Sii sincero...

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a te!
> Prima delle bastonate (mah, che dirti che già tu non sai?!) una curiosità.
> 
> Dopo una notte (o qualche ora d'amore) con l'amante, quando tornavi dalla moglie cosa provavi? Per lei e per l'amante? E subito dopo (es. il giorno dopo) come ti comportavi con entrambe?
> ...


 
Allora... cosa provavo... dunque... come ben sai verso mia moglie non avevo sensi di colpa, mi chiudevo in me stesso però. Con M. invece mi sembrava fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, come se lo facessimo da anni. Il giorno dopo mi comportavo come sempre con M. mentre con mia moglie ero più chiuso, estraniato, assente e la cosa è andata a peggiorare ogni volta di più. Quando non vedo o sento per un pò M, allora le cose con mia moglie migliorano un pò.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora... cosa provavo... dunque... come ben sai verso mia moglie non avevo sensi di colpa, mi chiudevo in me stesso però. Con M. invece mi sembrava fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, come se lo facessimo da anni. Il giorno dopo mi comportavo come sempre con M. mentre con mia moglie ero più chiuso, estraniato, assente e la cosa è andata a peggiorare ogni volta di più. Quando non vedo o sento per un pò M, allora le cose con mia moglie migliorano un pò.


 
mai mai mai hai trattato un po' piu' freddamente M?
Non hai mai sentito il desiderio di estraniarti un po' da lei per riavvicinarti alla moglie quando sentivi che il tempo passato insieme vi univa troppo?!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mai mai mai hai trattato un po' piu' freddamente M?
> Non hai mai sentito il desiderio di estraniarti un po' da lei per riavvicinarti alla moglie quando sentivi che il tempo passato insieme vi univa troppo?!


L'ho trattata più freddamente solo quando ho capito che voleva staccarsi da me... ma mai quando stavamo insieme. Non ho mai sentito la sua presenza come "opprimente".


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *L'ho trattata più freddamente solo quando ho capito che voleva staccarsi da me*... ma mai quando stavamo insieme. Non ho mai sentito la sua presenza come "opprimente".
















   mi spieghi pf?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi spieghi pf?


Negli ultimi giorni, stavamo maturando entrambi l'idea che forse era meglio troncare. Troppa sofferenza, troppi ostacoli, non vedevamo una via d'uscita. Così ho deciso di "trattarla male", di ignorarla, di sembrare distante. Credevo mi avrebbe aiutato nel distacco, ma mi sbagliavo. La cosa non solo non è sevita ma mi ha fatto sentire in colpa. Ora mi piace più di prima... e non abbiamo avuto nemmeno un lieto fine. Ci siamo lasciati male, non meritavamo di finire così. Ed è soprattutto colpa mia. Anche se a dire il vero io speravo che la nostra storia continuasse in cuor mio.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Negli ultimi giorni, stavamo maturando entrambi l'idea che forse era meglio troncare. *Troppa sofferenza, troppi ostacoli, non vedevamo una via d'uscita. Così ho deciso di "trattarla male", di ignorarla, di sembrare distante. Credevo mi avrebbe aiutato nel distacco, ma mi sbagliavo. La cosa non solo non è sevita ma mi ha fatto sentire in colpa*. Ora mi piace più di prima... e non abbiamo avuto nemmeno un lieto fine. Ci siamo lasciati male, non meritavamo di finire così. Ed è soprattutto colpa mia. Anche se a dire il vero io speravo che la nostra storia continuasse in cuor mio.


Scusa ma è un comportamento che non fa parte di me, però so che succede. Ma non è sciocco visto che non serve a nulla?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma è un comportamento che non fa parte di me, però so che succede. Ma non è sciocco visto che non serve a nulla?


Ora lo so... non mi era mai capitato prima. Ero abbastanza disperato all'idea di perderla così, quasi di lasciarla andare come se nulla fosse... nella mia testa pensavo che sarebbe stato meglio se ci fosse stato un motivo (rabbia, rancore) per stare lontani... grossa stronzata!


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ora lo so... non mi era mai capitato prima. Ero abbastanza disperato all'idea di perderla così, quasi di lasciarla andare come se nulla fosse... nella mia testa pensavo che sarebbe stato meglio se ci fosse stato un motivo (rabbia, rancore) per stare lontani... grossa stronzata!


Infatti. A me è successo di essere oggetto del rancore, rabbia ecc.ecc., senza capire il perchè. Mio marito quando se n'è andato di casa per un'altra non faceva che trattarmi male... e io non capivo, non si era innamorato? Non avrebbe dovuto essere felice visto che io ostacoli non ne ponevo? 

Certo che pure voi uomini, complicati forte...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. A me è successo di essere oggetto del rancore, rabbia ecc.ecc., senza capire il perchè. Mio marito quando se n'è andato di casa per un'altra non faceva che trattarmi male... e io non capivo, non si era innamorato? Non avrebbe dovuto essere felice visto che io ostacoli non ne ponevo?
> 
> Certo che pure voi uomini, complicati forte...



No, sono io che sono più complicato degli altri uomini...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, sono io che sono più complicato degli altri uomini...


Kid a me è successo quasi sempre così, quindi consolati...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid a me è successo quasi sempre così, quindi consolati...


Quanto vorrei che capisse perchè l'ho fatto... che sapesse che l'unico modo per sconfiggere il sentimento che provavo per lei era farle provare un sentimento avverso nei miei confronti.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei che capisse perchè l'ho fatto... che sapesse che l'unico modo per sconfiggere il sentimento che provavo per lei era farle provare un sentimento avverso nei miei confronti.


Scusa ma non leggo tutto, adesso il rapporto è chiuso totalmente?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma non leggo tutto, adesso il rapporto è chiuso totalmente?


Diciamo che lei se ne è risentita un pò, ma più che altro è che stiamo cercando di evitarci per "non saltarci addosso" ancora.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che lei se ne è risentita un pò, ma più che altro è che *stiamo cercando di evitarci per "non saltarci addosso" ancora*.


Impossibile. Bella questa cosa del saltarsi addosso...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Impossibile. Bella questa cosa del saltarsi addosso...


Impossibile cosa? Evitarsi?


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Impossibile cosa? Evitarsi?


Yeeeeeeeeees...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Yeeeeeeeeees...


E quindi cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E quindi cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


Non resistere... Adesso mi sbranano...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non resistere... Adesso mi sbranano...



Sul serio? Dici che dovrei sguinzagliare il mio istinto e vedere dove mi porta?


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sul serio? Dici che dovrei sguinzagliare il mio istinto e vedere dove mi porta?


Sì sì e ancora sì. Istinto e cuore.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

il problema è che kid ha troppa coscienza di sè... è un uomo romantico, a modo suo.... e non può nè fare nè chiederle di fare l'amante a vita. Hanno avuto tre mesi. Ora deve prendere una decisione. Per sè, per M se lei vorrà, per il suo matrimonio e per suo figlio. Queste è la realtà. Poi, nel mondo della fantasia, posso pure dirti 'riprendi la storia' o 'lascia tutto per lei' o 'scordatela'. Ma non è così. Nessun consiglio è buono. Tu solo sai cosa fare. Ma se fai una scelta, in qualunque senso, ricorda che si superano dolori terribili, come i lutti o le malattie gravi. Sta a te....


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il problema è che kid ha troppa coscienza di sè... *è un uomo romantico*, a modo suo.... e non può nè fare nè chiederle di fare l'amante a vita. Hanno avuto tre mesi. Ora deve prendere una decisione. Per sè, per M se lei vorrà, per il suo matrimonio e per suo figlio. Queste è la realtà. Poi, nel mondo della fantasia, posso pure dirti 'riprendi la storia' o 'lascia tutto per lei' o 'scordatela'. Ma non è così. Nessun consiglio è buono. Tu solo sai cosa fare. Ma se fai una scelta, in qualunque senso, ricorda che si superano dolori terribili, come i lutti o le malattie gravi. Sta a te....


Non basta essere romantici. Bisogna anche essere coraggiosi.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non basta essere romantici. Bisogna anche essere coraggiosi.


Bisogna SCEGLIERE di essere coraggiosi....... Lui l'ha provata l'avventura. Ora che vuole? Un'altra storia o tornare al suo matrimonio? La realtà è che bisogna che scelgA? che altro potrei dirgli? Fatti la tresca?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Bisogna SCEGLIERE di essere coraggiosi....... Lui l'ha provata l'avventura. Ora che vuole? Un'altra storia o tornare al suo matrimonio? La realtà è che bisogna che scelgA? che altro potrei dirgli? Fatti la tresca?



E' bello comunque sentire due campane così diverse. Grazie a entrambi. Io continuerò ad aggiornarvi quotidianamente.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *L'ho trattata più freddamente solo quando ho capito che voleva staccarsi da me...* ma mai quando stavamo insieme. Non ho mai sentito la sua presenza come "opprimente".


 
per orgoglio o istintivamente, per ritrarti nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ora mi piace più di prima... e non abbiamo avuto nemmeno un lieto fine. Ci siamo lasciati male, non meritavamo di finire così. Ed è soprattutto colpa mia. Anche se a dire il vero io speravo che la nostra storia continuasse in cuor mio.


 
non lo sai che i lieti fini non esistono in queste storie?!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per orgoglio o istintivamente, per ritrarti nel tuo matrimonio?


Istintivamente... col senno di poi mi sembra incredibile di aver fatto/detto certe cose.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma è un comportamento che non fa parte di me, però so che succede. Ma non è sciocco visto che non serve a nulla?


 
invece ha una sua utilità, sai?
Consente ad entrambi di raffreddarsi "emotivamente".

Funziona, perché alla fine si creano rancori, rabbie, e delusioni. E' un eutanasia di un amore, come diceva quel film degli anni '70, ma tant'è, così facendo ci si disamora.

Sicuramente ci sono poi dei ritorni di fiamma, ma non è piu' la stessa cosa: anche nei momenti di passione ti viene in mente quella freddezza, quella cattiveria (apparente o meno, non fa meno male...) e ti spegne gli ardori. Inevitabilmente lascia un retrogusto amaro. E poi finisce.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non lo sai che i lieti fini non esistono in queste storie?!



Non pretendo certo un è stato bello, ciao e grazie, però... boh, non lo so nemmeno io cosa vorrei!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. A me è successo di essere oggetto del rancore, rabbia ecc.ecc., senza capire il perchè. Mio marito quando se n'è andato di casa per un'altra non faceva che trattarmi male... e io non capivo, non si era innamorato? Non avrebbe dovuto essere felice visto che io ostacoli non ne ponevo?
> 
> Certo che pure voi uomini, complicati forte...


 
il caso di tuo marito pero' è diverso: probabilmente agiva su di te i suoi sensi di colpa! Un bel transfert...!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, sono io che sono più complicato degli altri uomini...


 
no no, pretty average...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei che capisse perchè l'ho fatto... che sapesse che l'unico modo per sconfiggere il sentimento che provavo per lei era farle provare un sentimento avverso nei miei confronti.


 
eppure io non ci credo...questa non me la bevo.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece ha una sua utilità, sai?
> Consente ad entrambi di raffreddarsi "emotivamente".
> 
> Funziona, perché alla fine si creano rancori, rabbie, e delusioni. E' un eutanasia di un amore, come diceva quel film degli anni '70, ma tant'è, così facendo ci si disamora.
> ...



Questa è interessante... Verena, sei il mio Vallium! Funzioni sempre!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eppure io non ci credo...questa non me la bevo.



Perchè?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sul serio? Dici che dovrei sguinzagliare il mio istinto e vedere dove mi porta?


 
ti porta dove ti ho detto io.
Ormai la magia è svanita (come diceva il papà di Nemo...). Vedrai se quei rancori non riaffiorano e non rovinano tutto...


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti porta dove ti ho detto io.
> Ormai la magia è svanita (come diceva il papà di Nemo...). Vedrai se quei rancori non riaffiorano e non rovinano tutto...



Mi stai forse dicendo che il mio istinto mi ha portato a creare dei rancori per difendere il mio matrimonio? Fa parte dei famosi anticorpi matrimoniali?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Istintivamente... col senno di poi mi sembra incredibile di aver fatto/detto certe cose.


 
vedi?

Questo conferma che non credo alla tua razionalizzazione. E' solo istinto, egoismo, tutela del tuo status quo.

Non c'è da offendersi, è la natura delle cose...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non pretendo certo un è stato bello, ciao e grazie, però... boh, non lo so nemmeno io cosa vorrei!


 
noi abbiamo mantenuto l'amicizia, ci sentiamo, parliamo.

Ma dirti che sia bello non direi proprio...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi stai forse dicendo che il mio istinto mi ha portato a creare dei rancori per difendere il mio matrimonio? Fa parte dei famosi anticorpi matrimoniali?


 
esatto!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esatto!


Se davvero è così, allora è una cosa davvero interessante....


----------



## Old camilla (17 Settembre 2008)

secondo me cederete a breve...c'e' ancora troppa attrazione fra di voi...prima il caffè insieme, poi ci sarà l'incontro casuale (voluto) nel parcheggio o situazione simile e ritornerete insieme ...per poi forse creare un nuovo distacco....3 mesi sono pochi per decidere nell'uno o nell'altro senso....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

mi auguro siano forti...entrambi.

Non essendoci malafede, pare, mi auguro per entrambi di uscirne fuori il prima possibile!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> secondo me cederete a breve...c'e' ancora troppa attrazione fra di voi...prima il caffè insieme, poi ci sarà l'incontro casuale (voluto) nel parcheggio o situazione simile e ritornerete insieme ...per poi forse creare un nuovo distacco....3 mesi sono pochi per decidere nell'uno o nell'altro senso....



Che io sia sul filo del rasoio, non v'è alcun dubbio. Tuttavia credo che dovrebbe essere lei ad avvicinarsi "fisicamente", io ora non me la sentirei, perchè temo di essere frainteso.


----------



## Old lulu76 (17 Settembre 2008)

in che senso temi di essere frainteso? 
Non è che magari hai paura.. paura di innamorarti?
Ma tu oltre all'attrazione fortissima per lei provi anche altro o riesci a scindere tra lei e tua moglie in maniera razionale?


----------



## Old camilla (17 Settembre 2008)

non è questione di chi fa il primo passo o meno ma del desiderio che si ha l'uno dell'altro che potrebbe tramutarsi in un cedimento da parte di entrambi!
da quello che hai scritto mi pare di capire che se lei si riavvicinasse tu non opporresti resistenza....o sbaglio?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti porta dove ti ho detto io.
> Ormai la magia è svanita (come diceva il papà di Nemo...). Vedrai se quei rancori non riaffiorano e non rovinano tutto...



Mi pare di capire che se mi adoperassi per sistemare le cose, farei solo più pasticci... e che è meglio che io lasci le cose così, giusto?

Cavoli, razionalmente le idee le ho chiare... è l'istinto a fregarmi! Chi ha ragione? A chi dovrei dare ascolto? Chi è l'angioletto e chi il diavoletto sulla spalla?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> non è questione di chi fa il primo passo o meno ma del desiderio che si ha l'uno dell'altro che potrebbe tramutarsi in un cedimento da parte di entrambi!
> da quello che hai scritto mi pare di capire che se lei si riavvicinasse tu non opporresti resistenza....o sbaglio?


Temo cederei in men che non si dica... è una calamita per me!


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

lulu76 ha detto:


> in che senso temi di essere frainteso?
> Non è che magari hai paura.. paura di innamorarti?
> Ma tu oltre all'attrazione fortissima per lei provi anche altro o riesci a scindere tra lei e tua moglie in maniera razionale?


Non vorrei che pensasse che se mi avvicinassi a lei, vorrebbe dire che ho dipanato i miei dubbi... tuttora non potrei darle nulla, se non la mia presenza quando possibile.


----------



## ranatan (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che io sia sul filo del rasoio, non v'è alcun dubbio. Tuttavia credo che dovrebbe essere lei ad avvicinarsi "fisicamente", io ora non me la sentirei, perchè temo di essere frainteso.


Ciao Kid.
Non so se può servire...ma quando la vedi e ti senti bollire il sangue perchè non provi a pensare alle conseguenze a cui andresti incontro se tua moglie scoprisse tutto? Sei pronto a separarti da tua moglie?
Sei pronto ad andare per avvocati? Sei pronto a dividerti i giorni di visita per vedere tuo figlio? Sei pronto a vedere il disprezzo e la rabbia negli occhi della tua partner ufficiale?
pensaci...qualunque decisione prenderai (mollare tua moglie per l'amante o viceversa) comporterà delle grandi sofferenze.
Devi solo decidere quale è per te il male minore


----------



## Old lulu76 (17 Settembre 2008)

però non hai risposto.. non è che forse ti sei già innamorato di lei e non vuoi ammetterlo nemmeno con te stesso e i tuoi dubbi derivano solo dalla paura di rimanere con in mano un pugno di aria se decidi di rifarti una vita nuova?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

lulu76 ha detto:


> però non hai risposto.. non è che forse ti sei già innamorato di lei e non vuoi ammetterlo nemmeno con te stesso e i tuoi dubbi derivano solo dalla paura di rimanere con in mano un pugno di aria se decidi di rifarti una vita nuova?



Io ho il timore di essermi innamorato di lei già da tempo... però come mi ha detto qualcuno in passato, non dovrebbe questo darmi la forza per superare le mie paure?


----------



## Old lulu76 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ho il timore di essermi innamorato di lei già da tempo... però come mi ha detto qualcuno in passato, non dovrebbe questo darmi la forza per superare le mie paure?


 non è per forza detto che l'innamoramento dia la forza necessaria per compiere delle scelte difficili... però vivere sognando un'altra vita e un'altra donna dovrebbe aiutarti a capire che nella tua vita c'è qualcosa di importante che ti manca o che hai perso e... puoi ricostruirlo con chi hai ora? o si è rotto per sempre?


----------



## Old camilla (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ho il timore di essermi innamorato di lei già da tempo... però come mi ha detto qualcuno in passato, non dovrebbe questo darmi la forza per superare le mie paure?


la forza per decidere di andar via da casa non te la darà l'amore per Michela o per lo meno non solo quello....tu hai deciso di rimanere in famiglia, perchè?


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> la forza per decidere di andar via da casa non te la darà l'amore per Michela o per lo meno non solo quello....tu hai deciso di rimanere in famiglia, perchè?



Perchè ho paura di fare una stupidaggine, detto papale papale... perchè sarebbe come fare un salto nel buio lasciare tutto. Perchè ho paura di perdere mio figlio.


----------



## Kid (17 Settembre 2008)

lulu76 ha detto:


> non è per forza detto che l'innamoramento dia la forza necessaria per compiere delle scelte difficili... però vivere sognando un'altra vita e un'altra donna dovrebbe aiutarti a capire che nella tua vita c'è qualcosa di importante che ti manca o che hai perso e... puoi ricostruirlo con chi hai ora? o si è rotto per sempre?


E' quello che sto cercando di capire. Ho sentito il rumore di qualcosa frantumarsi in terra, ma non riesco a trovare i cocci per capire cos'era....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che se mi adoperassi per sistemare le cose, farei solo più pasticci... e che è meglio che io lasci le cose così, giusto?
> 
> Cavoli, razionalmente le idee le ho chiare... è l'istinto a fregarmi! Chi ha ragione? A chi dovrei dare ascolto? Chi è l'angioletto e chi il diavoletto sulla spalla?


 
sai, non è questione di angioletti e diavoletti.

Per come la vedo io (esperienza vissuta) se cedi sarà bello per qualche ora...e poi riprenderete a discutere. E' così, non puo' essere cosà.

Se riprendete e nel culmine della passione tu le dici "Ehhh ma ora devo tornare a casa", lei cosa credi che faccia? Che non si incavoli? Se non lo fa, prima o poi non sentiresti che abusi della sua "tolleranza" (ma poi la vorresti davvero una donna così? Che si accontentasse di un amore a metà? E se si, allora il tuo sarebbe amore o solo opportunismo?)

Come la vedi, la vedi, ma la magia è finita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(p.s. A meno che tu non dica "Amore mio, ho scelto, lascio mia moglie!")


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di capire. Ho sentito il rumore di qualcosa frantumarsi in terra, ma non riesco a trovare i cocci per capire cos'era....


 
un po' di umiltà a questo punto non farebbe male...la colpa non è SOLO del tradito...e il traditore ci ha messo del suo...e da sé che deve riparare i danni, non pretendere che sia il tradito a ballargli davanti come in Pulp Fiction...


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai, non è questione di angioletti e diavoletti.
> 
> Per come la vedo io (esperienza vissuta) se cedi sarà bello per qualche ora...e poi riprenderete a discutere. E' così, non puo' essere cosà.
> 
> ...


già.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non vorrei che pensasse che se mi avvicinassi a lei, vorrebbe dire che ho dipanato i miei dubbi... *tuttora non potrei darle nulla, se non la mia presenza quando possibile*.


 
ecco, basta.

Sii uomo, fatti almeno rispettare da lei, visto che non le puoi dare il vero amore.

Sparisci, te ne sarà grata!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> Non so se può servire...ma quando la vedi e ti senti bollire il sangue perchè non provi a pensare alle conseguenze a cui andresti incontro se tua moglie scoprisse tutto? Sei pronto a separarti da tua moglie?
> Sei pronto ad andare per avvocati? Sei pronto a dividerti i giorni di visita per vedere tuo figlio? Sei pronto a vedere il disprezzo e la rabbia negli occhi della tua partner ufficiale?
> pensaci...qualunque decisione prenderai (mollare tua moglie per l'amante o viceversa) comporterà delle grandi sofferenze.
> Devi solo decidere quale è per te il male minore


concordo.

Inoltre personalmente mi avrebbe raccapricciato venir scoperta con le mani nella marmellata...entrambe le donne non pensi meritino almeno un po' di rispetto?!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ho il timore di essermi innamorato di lei già da tempo... però come mi ha detto qualcuno in passato, non dovrebbe questo darmi la forza per superare le mie paure?


 
no.

Perché checché ne dicano i single, il matrimonio è un'istituzione forza. Non è questione SOLO di coraggio.  E nemmeno SOLO di amore!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che io sia sul filo del rasoio, non v'è alcun dubbio. Tuttavia credo che dovrebbe essere lei ad avvicinarsi "fisicamente", io ora non me la sentirei, perchè temo di essere frainteso.


 
cioé che andresti da lei specie per il sesso? E per le coccole?

Ovvio che lo pensi (lei), non sarebbe forse così?!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no.
> 
> Perché checché ne dicano i single, il matrimonio è un'istituzione forza. Non è questione SOLO di coraggio. E nemmeno SOLO di amore!


 appunto e' x questo che molti si sposano senza essere convinti o sottovalutando certi segnali negativi che si intravedono anche prima di sposarsi.....xche il matrimonio essendo istituzione deve essere fatto x forza prima o poi


----------



## Old camilla (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè ho paura di fare una stupidaggine, detto papale papale... perchè sarebbe come fare un salto nel buio lasciare tutto. Perchè ho paura di perdere mio figlio.


e i sentimenti? dove sono in tutto queste considerazioni?
cosa provi per tua moglie?
indipendentemente da Michela, la stupidaggine la fai anche se decidi di rimanere in famiglia senza convinzione....
non è per confonderti le idee ma se non interroghi prima te stesso sui tuoi desideri, sui tuoi sentimenti, rischi di mandare all'aria anche il tentativo di recuperare la famiglia!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> e i sentimenti? dove sono in tutto queste considerazioni?
> cosa provi per tua moglie?
> indipendentemente da Michela, la stupidaggine la fai anche se decidi di rimanere in famiglia senza convinzione....
> non è per confonderti le idee ma se non interroghi prima te stesso sui tuoi desideri, sui tuoi sentimenti, rischi di mandare all'aria anche il tentativo di recuperare la famiglia!


il rischio di fare una stupidaggine rimanendo a casa è sempre bilanciabile prendendo una decisione dopo. Il rischio di farla andando via ora... è più alto... i cocci difficilmente si rmettono insieme e comunque lasciano il segno! 
kid, capiamoci, se tu vuoi lasciare tua moglie io te lo consiglio caldamente! Fallo! E vai avanti con michela o chicchessia! Ma se non sei convinto..... resta esattamente dove sei!! E schairisciti le idee con tua moglie, visto che è lei quella a cui hai fatto una promessa!


----------



## Old Rob (17 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il rischio di fare una stupidaggine rimanendo a casa è sempre bilanciabile prendendo una decisione dopo. Il rischio di farla andando via ora... è più alto... i cocci difficilmente si rmettono insieme e comunque lasciano il segno!
> kid, capiamoci, se tu vuoi lasciare tua moglie io te lo consiglio caldamente! Fallo! E vai avanti con michela o chicchessia! Ma se non sei convinto..... resta esattamente dove sei!! E schairisciti le idee con tua moglie, visto che è lei quella a cui hai fatto una promessa!


Non e' solo questione di promesse!!!

A lui e' successo quello che succede a tutti noi traditori alle prime armi. Inizialmente non si ha vera coscienza di cosa si sta facendo. Dopo un po' nel mio caso ed in quello di Kid, dopo 3 mesi, si prende consapevolezza di ciò che si sta facendo. Si va in confusione ed adesso, secondo me, Kid e' più confuso che mai..... Ci sono passato....

In quei momenti lasciare tutto e' tutti sembra la soluzione più semplice ed immediata, quasi liberatoria....

Ti consiglio di aspettare, attendere..... Cerca di capire cos'è che non va nel tuo matrimonio....

Quel che noto e' che non parli mai di tua moglie, tuo figlio..... quello che ti lega alla tua di famiglia.....


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Non e' solo questione di promesse!!!
> 
> A lui e' successo quello che succede a tutti noi traditori alle prime armi. Inizialmente non si ha vera coscienza di cosa si sta facendo. Dopo un po' nel mio caso ed in quello di Kid, dopo 3 mesi, si prende consapevolezza di ciò che si sta facendo. Si va in confusione ed adesso, secondo me, Kid e' più confuso che mai..... Ci sono passato....
> 
> ...


ma io concordo appieno con te!
Se dev'essere, vada!! 
Però, dato che ha un figlio e alla moglie una promessa l'ha fatta, PER ORA è meglio se resta a casa e ci pensa bene! Perchè ci sta pure che con michela, fra mantenimento da pagare, una relazione molto passionale ma ancora con poca sotanza finora, l'es moglie da calmare, i giudici e gli avvocati da vedere, il pupo da incontrare a orari stabiliti.... non vada..... E allora tutta questa caciara per cosa? Per un sentimento che svanisce? ma a voi le cotte a 15-18anni non vi venivano? Sbandate, folle amore, e dopo qualche mese (qualcuno in più se lei se la tirava) passava. Io temo che sia così per kid o per te, quindi suggerisco: per ora meno danni possibile, pensateci bene e... se son rose fioriranno!


----------



## Old strega (17 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io concordo appieno con te!
> Se dev'essere, vada!!
> Però, dato che ha un figlio e alla moglie una promessa l'ha fatta, PER ORA è meglio se resta a casa e ci pensa bene! Perchè ci sta pure che con michela, fra mantenimento da pagare, una relazione molto passionale ma ancora con poca sotanza finora, l'es moglie da calmare, i giudici e gli avvocati da vedere, il pupo da incontrare a orari stabiliti.... non vada..... E allora tutta questa caciara per cosa? Per un sentimento che svanisce? ma a voi le cotte a 15-18anni non vi venivano? Sbandate, folle amore, e dopo qualche mese (qualcuno in più se lei se la tirava) passava. Io temo che sia così per kid o per te, *quindi suggerisco: per ora meno danni possibile, pensateci bene e... se son rose fioriranno*!


 
Kid, concordo su quanto dice Grande, anche perchè se non ricordo male, quando non hai visto per un po M.... sei stato meglio anche con tua moglie... (del tipo lontano dagli occhi ecc ecc)...
lo so... non è bello tenere il piede in due scarpe ma queste (a prescindere dal gran casino che si creerebbe) sono decisioni da prendere dopo aver ragionato a lungo su tutto...

in bocca al lupo....


----------



## Old Rob (17 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io concordo appieno con te!
> Se dev'essere, vada!!
> Però, dato che ha un figlio e alla moglie una promessa l'ha fatta, PER ORA è meglio se resta a casa e ci pensa bene! Perchè ci sta pure che con michela, fra mantenimento da pagare, una relazione molto passionale ma ancora con poca sotanza finora, l'es moglie da calmare, i giudici e gli avvocati da vedere, il pupo da incontrare a orari stabiliti.... non vada..... E allora tutta questa caciara per cosa? Per un sentimento che svanisce? ma a voi le cotte a 15-18anni non vi venivano? Sbandate, folle amore, e dopo qualche mese (qualcuno in più se lei se la tirava) passava. Io temo che sia così per kid o per te, quindi suggerisco: per ora meno danni possibile, pensateci bene e... se son rose fioriranno!


Forse non hai capito il senso di quello che ho scritto, sono un po' contorto nel esprimermi (me lo diceva la mia prof. di italiano).

Esortavo Kid a pazientare e riflettere soprattutto su cosa lo porti lontano dalla sua famiglia..... Qual'e' il vuoto da colmare??

In rosso e' quello che dissi alla mia amante: forse ci rivedremo fra due anni e sarà tutto diverso: se son rose fioriranno......

Il motivo principale della nostra separazione e' che eravamo troppo coinvolti: prima bisognava far chiarezza con i nostri rispettivi coniugi e poi si vedrà.

Son stato più chiaro????


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito il senso di quello che ho scritto, sono un po' contorto nel esprimermi (me lo diceva la mia prof. di italiano).
> 
> Esortavo Kid a pazientare e riflettere soprattutto su cosa lo porti lontano dalla sua famiglia..... Qual'e' il vuoto da colmare??
> 
> ...


sì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e ritengo sia l'atteggiamento più maturo!


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece ha una sua utilità, sai?
> Consente ad entrambi di raffreddarsi "emotivamente".
> 
> Funziona, perché alla fine si creano rancori, rabbie, e delusioni. E' un eutanasia di un amore, come diceva quel film degli anni '70, ma tant'è, così facendo ci si disamora.
> ...


Mai successo. Comincio a pensare di essere un'aliena.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il caso di tuo marito pero' è diverso: probabilmente agiva su di te i suoi sensi di colpa! Un bel transfert...!


Pure gli altri Vere, pure gli altri.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Kid, concordo su quanto dice Grande, anche perchè se non ricordo male, quando non hai visto per un po M.... sei stato meglio anche con tua moglie... (del tipo lontano dagli occhi ecc ecc)...
> lo so... non è bello tenere il piede in due scarpe ma queste (a prescindere dal gran casino che si creerebbe) sono decisioni da prendere dopo aver ragionato a lungo su tutto...
> 
> in bocca al lupo....



che poi se lui sta alla larga da M. intanto che pensa, non tiene mica il piede in due scarpe!!

Ma alla larga sul serio, eh!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> In rosso e' quello che dissi alla mia amante: forse ci rivedremo fra due anni e sarà tutto diverso: se son rose fioriranno......
> 
> :


ma cosa vuoi che fiorisca con un ex amante dopo qualche anno...i sentimenti vanno coltivati. Visto che entrambi si è sopravvissuti alla separazione, è ancora piu' evidente che non era un grande amore!

Ecco perché gli adulteri non funzionano: non hanno l'humus necessario per crescere....!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai successo. Comincio a pensare di essere un'aliena.


non ho capito, cosa non ti è mai successo?

Di provare rancore a posteriori nei confronti di un uomo che ti ha deluso? Con tuo marito non ti è mai successo?


----------



## Old Rob (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che fiorisca con un ex amante dopo qualche anno...i sentimenti vanno coltivati. Visto che entrambi si è sopravvissuti alla separazione, è ancora piu' evidente che non era un grande amore!
> 
> Ecco perché gli adulteri non funzionano: non hanno l'humus necessario per crescere....!


Non ti seguo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè ho paura di fare una stupidaggine, detto papale papale... perchè sarebbe come fare un salto nel buio lasciare tutto. *Perchè ho paura di perdere mio figlio*.


 Sai che dovresti dire: "Ho paura di far perdere a mio figlio la presenza del padre"?
Mi sembri egocentrico in tutte le cose che dici.
Vuoi lasciare l'amante senza che pensi male di te e ti guardi male.
Vorresti stare con l'amante, ma non vuoi fare un salto nel vuoto (eh già sei tu che devi avere il paracadute).
Non vuoi vedere il dolore di tua moglie.
Ci hai fatto caso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se cambi punto di vista ...forse puoi capire meglio cosa fare.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Ragazzi... grazie a tutti davvero per i mille consigli, siete fantastici. Sono contento di avervi conosciuti, non so come avrei fatto senza questa enorme valvola di sfogo che è il forum. 

Ci sentiamo più tardi per l'aggiornamento del pomeriggio.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, avevate ragione, non è per niente facile uscirne... ero partito bene, ora sono un pò di giorni che mi sento "triste", apatico, pessimista e soprattutto che penso a lei. Oggi l'ho incrociata a lavoro, è bravissima, fa finta di essere un fantasma, mi ignora. E io da scemo che spererei mi rivolgesse la parola, che mi guardasse... insomma, mi sento uno schifo! Se non fosse per lei, probabilmente ora sarebbe tutto come prima, fortuna vuole che abbia conosciuto una ragazza responsabile. Ma quanto è difficile dimenticarsi che esiste...


accidenti... mi assento una settimana, tra un aereoporto e l'altro accendo il mio laptop e leggo questo post.


aaaaaaaaargh no kid.... eri il mio mito.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per quanto mi riguarda: continuano le mail di odio nei miei confronti....le ho detto "incontriamoci e parliamone" ... ma lei non vuole.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Non e' solo questione di promesse!!!
> 
> A lui e' successo quello che succede a tutti noi traditori alle prime armi. Inizialmente non si ha vera coscienza di cosa si sta facendo. Dopo un po' nel mio caso ed in quello di Kid, dopo 3 mesi, si prende consapevolezza di ciò che si sta facendo. Si va in confusione ed adesso, secondo me, Kid e' più confuso che mai..... Ci sono passato....
> 
> ...


 

anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e confermo tutto.

il problema e' che dopo un po inizi a domandarti "ma se l'altra fosse quella giusta per me?"


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda: continuano le mail di odio nei miei confronti....*le ho detto "incontriamoci e parliamone" ... ma lei non vuole*.


Secondo te perchè non vuole?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> accidenti... mi assento una settimana, tra un aereoporto e l'altro accendo il mio laptop e leggo questo post.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaargh no kid.... eri il mio mito.
> ...



Ma sai che ho pensato proprio a questo? Ero lì che mi domandavo cosa mi avresti detto una volta letto il mio post....

Lo so, ti ho deluso, sono entrato anch'io nel fantastico e ovattato mondo degli indecisi cronici!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi... grazie a tutti davvero per i mille consigli, siete fantastici. Sono contento di avervi conosciuti, non so come avrei fatto senza questa enorme valvola di sfogo che è il forum.
> 
> Ci sentiamo più tardi per l'aggiornamento del pomeriggio.


 
kid ti dico una cosa che forse ti fara' male...


se io fossi sposato e soprattutto avessi un figlio non mi porrei neanche il problema della scelta.

Scusa ma per me e' cosi'.....


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e confermo tutto.
> 
> il problema e' che dopo un po inizi a domandarti "ma se l'altra fosse quella giusta per me?"



QUOTO

Parole d'ordine: indecisione e confusione!


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> kid ti dico una cosa che forse ti fara' male...
> 
> 
> se io fossi sposato e soprattutto avessi un figlio non mi porrei neanche il problema della scelta.
> ...


Fortuna che non lo sei... perchè ti assicuro che la pensavo esattamente come te!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè non vuole?


 
perche' ha detto che mi odia... e che non servirebbe a nulla.

ultimo sms di questa mattina

"torna da me solo se vuoi una vita con me... di un uomo in bilico non me ne faccio nulla. Voglio un uomo che mi ami."


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> perche' ha detto che mi odia... e che non servirebbe a nulla.
> 
> ultimo sms di questa mattina
> 
> "torna da me solo se vuoi una vita con me... di un uomo in bilico non me ne faccio nulla. Voglio un uomo che mi ami."


Insomma, ti mette spalle al muro. And you?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Fortuna che non lo sei... perchè ti assicuro che la pensavo esattamente come te!


 
concentrati su tuo figlio KID, pensa al suo sorriso quando ti vedere arrivare a casa.


pensa a cosa perderesti.... *e vedi se il gioco vale la candela*!!!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Insomma, ti mette spalle al muro. And you?


 
le dico "ok vediamoci perche' voglio capire meglio"


e lei "hai avuto tanto tempo per decidere....ora fallo senza vedermi"








ps: io lo so perche' non vuole vedermi.... mi ha detto delle cose molto cattive che sinceramente non fanno parte della sua persona. Ora probabilmente non ha il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> le dico "ok vediamoci perche' voglio capire meglio"
> 
> 
> e lei "hai avuto tanto tempo per decidere....ora fallo senza vedermi"



Non ha tutti i torti Mr... o sbaglio?


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> concentrati su tuo figlio KID, pensa al suo sorriso quando ti vedere arrivare a casa.
> 
> 
> pensa a cosa perderesti.... *e vedi se il gioco vale la candela*!!!


Concordo.
E Kid...stai davvero giocando ad un gioco percolossissimo.
Te l'ho già scritto ma te lo ripeto.
Lasciando stare i moralismi che non sono il mio genere...tu adesso continui a professarti indeciso, tormentato, ecc. ecc. ma non hai preso minimamente in cnsiderazione il fatto che tua moglie potrebbe scoprirti.
Ti assicuro che se e quando deciderà di vederci chiaro ci metterà ben poco a sgamarti.
In tal caso probabilmente non dovrai proprio scegliere un bel nulla, perchè sarà lei a farlo per te. 
Bella storia eh!
Bella figura di merda che faresti con lei e con tuo figlio!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> le dico "ok vediamoci perche' voglio capire meglio"
> 
> 
> e lei "hai avuto tanto tempo per decidere....ora fallo senza vedermi"
> ...


Sì ma che intendi fare?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> concentrati su tuo figlio KID, pensa al suo sorriso quando ti vedere arrivare a casa.
> 
> 
> pensa a cosa perderesti.... *e vedi se il gioco vale la candela*!!!


No scusate ma non è che si perdono i figli...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ha tutti i torti Mr... o sbaglio?


 
_non sbagli...lei ha ragione._ 

E' tempo di decidere...ma non mi sento ancora "pronto" per decidere...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> concentrati su tuo figlio KID, pensa al suo sorriso quando ti vedere arrivare a casa.
> 
> 
> pensa a cosa perderesti.... *e vedi se il gioco vale la candela*!!!



Lo so, lo so, la soluzione è fin troppo semplice da capire. E allora perchè ho dei dubbi? Sono così stupido, così superficiale?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> _non sbagli...lei ha ragione._
> 
> E' tempo di decidere...ma non mi sento ancora "pronto" per decidere...



Pure per la mia M. è stata una cosa simile... non ero pronto, lei, giustamente, si è stufata.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No scusate ma non è che si perdono i figli...


ovviamente no ma.......diciamolo: diventa tutto piu' complicato/difficile/oneroso da gestire no?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ovviamente no ma.......diciamolo: diventa tutto piu' complicato/difficile/oneroso da gestire no?


Beh sempre meglio chiudere e pensare ad essere bravi genitori che stare male quando si rientra a casa, non trovi?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so, la soluzione è fin troppo semplice da capire. E allora perchè ho dei dubbi? Sono così stupido, così superficiale?


 
non sei stupido. Sei un essere umano che prova emozioni. Ma non puoi staccarti un po da casa magari tornando a vivere dai tuoi per un po?

Io penso di fare così


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh sempre meglio chiudere e pensare ad essere bravi genitori che stare male quando si rientra a casa, non trovi?


Ma certo, se la situazione a casa è insostenibile.
Ma per Kid non credo sia così, ricordo che ha sempre detto di stare bene con sua moglie che è dolce e affettuosa e di avere anche un'ottima intesa sessuale.
La cosa mi aveva colpita.
Qui per me si tratta di pura sbandata


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> non sei stupido. Sei un essere umano che prova emozioni. Ma *non puoi staccarti un po da casa magari tornando a vivere dai tuoi per un po*?
> 
> Io penso di fare così


Mi sembra un'ottima soluzione. Per entrambi.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì ma che intendi fare?


 
aspettare.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma certo, se la situazione a casa è insostenibile.
> Ma per Kid non credo sia così, ricordo che ha sempre detto di stare bene con sua moglie che è dolce e affettuosa e di* avere anche un'ottima intesa sessuale.*
> La cosa mi aveva colpita.
> Qui per me si tratta di pura sbandata
























  può essere.


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so, la soluzione è fin troppo semplice da capire. E allora perchè ho dei dubbi? Sono così stupido, così superficiale?


Si, secondo me lo sei abbastanza.
E te lo dico con affetto perchè ai tempi della mia crisi lo sono stata altrettanto e solo ora me ne rendo conto.
Non riesci a considerare tutti gli aspetti negativi che scaturiranno dalla tua leggerezza


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma certo, se la situazione a casa è insostenibile.
> Ma per Kid non credo sia così, ricordo che ha sempre detto di stare bene con sua moglie che è dolce e affettuosa e di avere anche un'ottima intesa sessuale.
> La cosa mi aveva colpita.
> Qui per me si tratta di pura sbandata


ranatan anche io con la mia fidanzata sto nella stessa situazione (compreso il sesso)

ti dico che non e' una sbandata...una sbandata dure un mese al max due. Io ci sono dentro da 6 mesi....

certo lei mi ha deluso molto per come si sia comportata ......


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ranatan anche io con la mia fidanzata sto nella stessa situazione (compreso il sesso)
> 
> ti dico che non e' una sbandata...una sbandata dure un mese al max due. Io ci sono dentro da 6 mesi....


Può essere crisi personale. E quando trovi la persona giusta al momento giusto...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma certo, se la situazione a casa è insostenibile.
> Ma per Kid non credo sia così, ricordo che ha sempre detto di stare bene con sua moglie che è dolce e affettuosa e di avere anche un'ottima intesa sessuale.
> La cosa mi aveva colpita.
> Qui per me si tratta di pura sbandata


Cara ranatan non sbagli, a casa non sto così male, ma mi "inacidisco" con lei non appena mi viene da pensare all'altra e la tratto anche male a volte. Inutile dirti che lei non merita tutto questo. Poi magari, sto a casa una settimana per ferie, quindi non vedendo l'altra e le cose magicamente sembrano sistemarsi....

Per Mr: andarmene via di casa per un pò? Magari, ma mia moglie credo ne morirebbe... è molto istintiva e sensibile. Ho paura andrebbe fuori di testa.


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ranatan anche io con la mia fidanzata sto nella stessa situazione (compreso il sesso)
> 
> ti dico che non e' una sbandata...una sbandata dure un mese al max due. Io ci sono dentro da 6 mesi....
> 
> certo lei mi ha deluso molto per come si sia comportata ......


Sei mesi vedendovi poco equivalgono a molto meno.
E poi probabilmente vi vedete negli attimi rubati alle vostre rispettive vite...
Se tu fossi veramente perso di lei e sicuro che con lei avresti un futuro che ti renderebbe felice, perchè stai ancora a pensarci?
Non sei sposato, non hai figli...non capisco


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sei mesi vedendovi poco equivalgono a molto meno.
> E poi probabilmente vi vedete negli attimi rubati alle vostre rispettive vite...
> *Se tu fossi veramente perso di lei e sicuro che con lei avresti un futuro che ti renderebbe felice, perchè stai ancora a pensarci*?
> Non sei sposato, non hai figli...non capisco


Sai che però lo capisco? Non è facile...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai che però lo capisco? Non è facile...



No, soprattutto se stai insieme all'altra persona da tanti anni. Non è mai semplice lasciare qualcuno che ti ama.


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara ranatan non sbagli, a casa non sto così male, ma mi "inacidisco" con lei non appena mi viene da pensare all'altra e la tratto anche male a volte. Inutile dirti che lei non merita tutto questo. Poi magari, sto a casa una settimana per ferie, quindi non vedendo l'altra e le cose magicamente sembrano sistemarsi....
> 
> Per Mr: andarmene via di casa per un pò? Magari, ma mia moglie credo ne morirebbe... è molto istintiva e sensibile. Ho paura andrebbe fuori di testa.


Facevo le stesse cose io.
Ti capisco più di quel che immagini.
E' per questo che secondo me la tua è una sbandata.
L'arrivo di vostro figlio ha cambiato i vostri equilibri, stai attraversando una fase difficile.
Forse davvero dovresti fermarti e riflettere. Ma non andando via di casa, non mi pare una buona idea. Un allontanamento in questo periodo potrebbe solo aumentare il divario fra te e tua moglie


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Facevo le stesse cose io.
> Ti capisco più di quel che immagini.
> E' per questo che secondo me la tua è una sbandata.
> L'arrivo di vostro figlio ha cambiato i vostri equilibri, stai attraversando una fase difficile.
> Forse davvero dovresti fermarti e riflettere. Ma non andando via di casa, non mi pare una buona idea. Un allontanamento in questo periodo potrebbe solo aumentare il divario fra te e tua moglie


  A forza di riflettere mi sto tramutando in uno specchio!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, soprattutto se stai insieme all'altra persona da tanti anni. Non è mai semplice lasciare qualcuno che ti ama.


Infatti, non è facile. Però se si prova attrazione verso un'altra persona, mah è sempre il segnale che qualcosa non funziona. Forse è come dice Ranatan, la nascita di vostro figlio ha portato squilibrio.


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai che però lo capisco? Non è facile...


Certo, lo comprendo.
Però sono anche dell'idea che se la spinta a stare insieme fosse così forte, così inarrestabile non perderebbe tempo.
Si farebbero del male certo, soffrirebbero entrambi ma non ci sono bimbi di mezzo, solo loro, adulti e vaccinati.
Lei sopravviverà (me lo auguro...)


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sei mesi vedendovi poco equivalgono a molto meno.
> E poi probabilmente vi vedete negli attimi rubati alle vostre rispettive vite...
> Se tu fossi veramente perso di lei e sicuro che con lei avresti un futuro che ti renderebbe felice, perchè stai ancora a pensarci?
> Non sei sposato, non hai figli...non capisco


 
il problema e' che che non ne sono affatto sicuro altrimenti mi sarei già buttato credimi.

Io vorrei frequentarla appunto per capire...ma lei non vuole. O dentro per sempre o fuori.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vuole diventare mamma ...ho anche paura di questo....ho paura che lei abbia solo voglia di "sistemarsi" e basta.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> il problema e' che che non ne sono affatto sicuro altrimenti mi sarei già buttato credimi.
> 
> Io vorrei frequentarla appunto per capire...ma lei non vuole. O dentro per sempre o fuori.


Mr. non ricordo più, scusa, da quanto va avanti questa cosa?


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara ranatan non sbagli, a casa non sto così male, ma mi "inacidisco" con lei non appena mi viene da pensare all'altra e la tratto anche male a volte. Inutile dirti che lei non merita tutto questo. Poi magari, sto a casa una settimana per ferie, quindi non vedendo l'altra e le cose magicamente sembrano sistemarsi....
> 
> Per Mr: andarmene via di casa per un pò? Magari, ma mia moglie credo ne morirebbe... è molto istintiva e sensibile. Ho paura andrebbe fuori di testa.


la settimana di ferie di cui parli e quella che hai preso per stare lontano da M.dopo la chiusura della storia?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> il problema e' che che non ne sono affatto sicuro altrimenti mi sarei già buttato credimi.
> 
> Io vorrei frequentarla appunto per capire...ma lei non vuole. O dentro per sempre o fuori.



Secondo me, se fosse la persona giusta te ne saresti già accorto. Purtroppo temo tu sia un indeciso cronico... proprio come me! ... Ok, io sono in una situazione più grave!


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> la settimana di ferie di cui parli e quella che hai preso per stare lontano da M.dopo la chiusura della storia?


Esatto.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Secondo me, se fosse la persona giusta te ne saresti già accorto. Purtroppo *temo tu sia un indeciso cronico*... proprio come me! ... Ok, io sono in una situazione più grave!


Mi ci metto pure io. Va beh ma io sono single...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come si fa a capire se è la persona giusta?


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> il problema e' che che non ne sono affatto sicuro altrimenti mi sarei già buttato credimi.
> 
> Io vorrei frequentarla appunto per capire...ma lei non vuole. O dentro per sempre o fuori.


Comprensibile.
La vorresti frequentare restando con la tua fidanzata? Convivi (perdonami ma non mi ricordo più).
In tal caso lei dovrebbe fare l'amante e non tutte si sentono a loro agio in un ruolo secondario.
Forse davvero dovresti prenderti un periodo di distacco.
Magari da entrambe.
Però boh, alle pause di riflessione non ho mai creduto molto


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi ci metto pure io. Va beh ma io sono single...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solitamente è una cosa che senti a pelle... ma io sono un romantico illuso, non faccio testo. E poi ultimamente credo di aver perso questo sesto senso. Anche se devo dire che guardando negli occhi M.... mi sciolgo. Pure oggi, che l'ho incrociata sulle scale tra un piano e l'altro... è magnetica, starei ore a fissarla in quegli splendidi occhioni...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi ci metto pure io. Va beh ma io sono single...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma poi diciamocelo: esiste veramente la persona giusta? La persona perfetta per noi?


ma qui si entra in un campo troppo vasto mi sa


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Secondo me, se fosse la persona giusta te ne saresti già accorto. Purtroppo temo tu sia un indeciso cronico... proprio come me! ... Ok, io sono in una situazione più grave!


Eh si...giusto un tantino


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ma poi diciamocelo: esiste veramente la persona giusta? La persona perfetta per noi?
> 
> 
> ma qui si entra in un campo troppo vasto mi sa


Perfetta no di sicuro. Diciamo "più" giusta per noi.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ma poi diciamocelo: *esiste veramente la persona giusta? La persona perfetta per noi?*
> 
> 
> ma qui si entra in un campo troppo vasto mi sa


Apro un thread...


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *Solitamente è una cosa che senti a pelle... ma io sono un romantico illuso, non faccio testo*. E poi ultimamente credo di aver perso questo sesto senso. Anche se devo dire che guardando negli occhi M.... mi sciolgo. Pure oggi, che l'ho incrociata sulle scale tra un piano e l'altro... è magnetica, starei ore a fissarla in quegli splendidi occhioni...


Romantica illusa pure io, concordo. Pure io lo sento a pelle, ma poi va tutto malissimo lo stesso, mah...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Romantica illusa pure io, concordo. Pure io lo sento a pelle, ma poi va tutto malissimo lo stesso, mah...



Ahahah.... sorella!


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto.


ovvio che non sei stato tanto male, eri sostenuto dalla decisione appena presa e dai buoni propositi, il fatto che tu non vedessi M. ti ha solo aiutato a trascorrerla ...non a caso dopo un po' di tempo sono riaffiorati tutti i dubbi e le indecisioni.

prova a farla adesso una settimana di ferie a casa e vedi come la trascorri....


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Solitamente è una cosa che senti a pelle... ma io sono un romantico illuso, non faccio testo. E poi ultimamente credo di aver perso questo sesto senso. Anche se devo dire che guardando negli occhi M.... mi sciolgo. Pure oggi, che l'ho incrociata sulle scale tra un piano e l'altro... è magnetica, starei ore a fissarla in quegli splendidi occhioni...


Madonnina mia. Gli occhioni se stessi insieme a le tutti i giorni per anni li troveresti dei semplici occhi belli.
Va beh, cinismo a parte. 
Pensa che anche io ai tempi della mia infatuazione morivo al solo guardarlo negli occhi.
Presto hanno perso il loro fascino, anzi, cominciavo a detestarli e a detestarlo, perchè (erroneamente lo so ed egoisticamente) attribuivo anche a lui la mia sofferenza (sofferenza per aver rotto con mio marito)


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ovvio che non sei stato tanto male, eri sostenuto dalla decisione appena presa e dai buoni propositi, il fatto che tu non vedessi M. ti ha solo aiutato a trascorrerla ...non a caso dopo un po' di tempo sono riaffiorati tutti i dubbi e le indecisioni.
> 
> prova a farla adesso una settimana di ferie a casa e vedi come la trascorri....


Il mio capo mi ammazzerà!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahah.... sorella!


Mi fido del mio intuito e dell'istinto, però qualcosa si inceppa sempre a un certo punto.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Apro un thread...


 
ne aprirei anche un altro. Quanto il giudizio degli altri influenza le nostre scelte?

C'ho pensato proprio questi giorni... la mia collega è una persona che non piacerebbe alla mia famiglia. Non voglio stare qui a spiegare i motivi so che sicuramente sarebbe così. Veniamo da due mondi molto diversi, e solo ora mi rendo conto che potrei essere frenato da quello che penserebbero gli altri di questa persona. Senza contare il fatto che avrei tutti contro se lasciassi la mia ragazza. Visto che ormai e' vista come una figlia.

kid forse sto messo peggio io di te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ridiamoci un po' su va altrimenti qui si finisce nel rusco come si dice a Bologna)


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Madonnina mia. Gli occhioni se stessi insieme a le tutti i giorni per anni li troveresti dei semplici occhi belli.
> Va beh, cinismo a parte.
> Pensa che anche io ai tempi della mia infatuazione morivo al solo guardarlo negli occhi.
> Presto hanno perso il loro fascino, anzi, cominciavo a detestarli e a detestarlo, perchè (erroneamente lo so ed egoisticamente) attribuivo anche a lui la mia sofferenza (sofferenza per aver rotto con mio marito)



Mamma mia che rogne che procura l'amore! Apriamo un altro thread? ;-)


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Solitamente è una cosa che senti a pelle... ma io sono un romantico illuso, non faccio testo. E poi ultimamente credo di aver perso questo sesto senso. Anche se devo dire che guardando negli occhi M.... mi sciolgo. Pure oggi, che l'ho incrociata sulle scale tra un piano e l'altro... è magnetica, starei ore a fissarla in quegli splendidi occhioni...


parere personale, per me non è un sbandata....sei troppo apatico quando parli di tua moglie (nel bene o nel male).


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Il mio capo mi ammazzerà!


è già tanto che non lo faccia tua moglie!!!!


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> è già tanto che non lo faccia tua moglie!!!!


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ne aprirei anche un altro. Quanto il giudizio degli altri influenza le nostre scelte?
> 
> C'ho pensato proprio questi giorni... la mia collega è una persona che non piacerebbe alla mia famiglia. Non voglio stare qui a spiegare i motivi so che sicuramente sarebbe così. Veniamo da due mondi molto diversi, e solo ora mi rendo conto che potrei essere frenato da quello che penserebbero gli altri di questa persona. Senza contare il fatto che avrei tutti contro se lasciassi la mia ragazza. Visto che ormai e' vista come una figlia.
> 
> ...


e quando poi la sposerai la tua ragazza e quasi sicuramente ti separerai (perdonami ma le premesse ci sono tutte...)....la tua famiglia/amici ti applaudiranno?!?!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> e quando poi la sposerai la tua ragazza e quasi sicuramente ti separerai (perdonami ma le premesse ci sono tutte...)....la tua famiglia/amici ti applaudiranno?!?!


 
argh mi uccidi!!!!


mi sposero' solo se saro' veramente sicuro fidati.............


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Madonnina mia. Gli occhioni se stessi insieme a le tutti i giorni per anni li troveresti dei semplici occhi belli.
> Va beh, cinismo a parte.
> Pensa che anche io ai tempi della mia infatuazione morivo al solo guardarlo negli occhi.
> Presto hanno perso il loro fascino, anzi, cominciavo a detestarli e a detestarlo, perchè (erroneamente lo so ed egoisticamente) attribuivo anche a lui la mia sofferenza (sofferenza per aver rotto con mio marito)



Ranatan, ma onestamente... oggi rifaresti la scelta che hai fatto? O hai dei rimpianti? Non ti viene mai da pensare che magari oggi saresti più felice se avessi scelto l'altro?


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> argh mi uccidi!!!!
> 
> 
> mi sposero' solo se saro' veramente sicuro fidati.............


"sicura è solo la morte" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....battuta macabra ma molto veritiera!!!


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ranatan, ma onestamente... oggi rifaresti la scelta che hai fatto? O hai dei rimpianti? Non ti viene mai da pensare che magari oggi saresti più felice se avessi scelto l'altro?


Noooooooooooooo!!!
Per l'amor del cielo 
Rimpianti zero. Anzi, quando penso all'altro mi viene l'ansia perchè lo associo a un periodo terribile mio.
Anzi, ho capito quanto sia mia marito la persona che amo veramente


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> "sicura è solo la morte"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah si certo, pero' almeno in quel momento vorrei essere almeno sicuro dei miei sentimenti. 

Non intendevo "sicuro che durerà tutta la vita"


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!
> Per l'amor del cielo
> Rimpianti zero. Anzi, quando penso all'altro mi viene l'ansia perchè lo associo a un periodo terribile mio.
> Anzi, ho capito quanto sia mia marito la persona che amo veramente


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ah si certo, pero' almeno in quel momento vorrei essere almeno sicuro dei miei sentimenti.
> 
> Non intendevo "sicuro che durerà tutta la vita"


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


>


Inoltre ho un figlio.
A dirla tutta la cosa ha influito moltissimo.
Senza forse avrei compiuto la cazzata del secolo.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia che rogne che procura l'amore! Apriamo un altro thread? ;-)


 
kid pero' almeno Michela non ti odia e non ti manda sms strappa-lacrime. 

A me l'altra vorrebbe vedermi sotto un camion.... non e' per niente piacevole(*) anche perche' penso di non essere mai stato odiato da nessuno in quel modo. 

(*): non e' piacevole perchè io a questa persona ci tengo veramente.... se non me ne fregasse nulla probabilmente ci riderei anche sopra ma purtroppo non è cosi'.

ps: mia sorella ha sentenziato "sono 10 anni che stai con E.  ora ti sei fatto una scopata e ci sei rimasto secco. Chiudi tutto e guarda avanti...l'amore è un altra cosa"


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ps: mia sorella ha sentenziato "sono 10 anni che stai con E. ora ti sei fatto una scopata e ci sei rimasto secco. Chiudi tutto e guarda avanti...*l'amore è un altra cosa"*


Ovvero?

ps beh Mr. più di una scopata eh...


----------



## ranatan (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> kid pero' almeno Michela non ti odia e non ti manda sms strappa-lacrime.
> 
> A me l'altra vorrebbe vedermi sotto un camion.... non e' per niente piacevole(*) anche perche' penso di non essere mai stato odiato da nessuno in quel modo.
> 
> ...


Stessa cosa valeva per il mio ex amante.
Mi vomitava addosso menate paurose e altre simpatiche cose.
Non facevo altro che chiedere scusa.
Dopo un pò mi sono rotta però!


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> kid pero' almeno Michela non ti odia e non ti manda sms strappa-lacrime.
> 
> A me l'altra vorrebbe vedermi sotto un camion.... non e' per niente piacevole(*) anche perche' penso di non essere mai stato odiato da nessuno in quel modo.
> 
> ...


Ascolta tua sorella, che è sangue del tuo sangue!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque a dire il vero sono io che fatto lo stronzo con lei... lei aveva provato a chiudere "bene".


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ascolta tua sorella, che è sangue del tuo sangue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old camilla (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ascolta tua sorella, che è sangue del tuo sangue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa significherà poi "chiudere bene"? quando si chiude si soffre e basta (se si ama davvero ovviamente)....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> kid ti dico una cosa che forse ti fara' male...
> 
> 
> se io fossi sposato e soprattutto avessi un figlio non mi porrei neanche il problema della scelta.
> ...


Ma ...ma.... ma ... vuoi dar ragione a Verena?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ovviamente no ma.......diciamolo: diventa tutto piu' complicato/difficile/oneroso da gestire no?


I figli si perdono.
Soprattutto i figli perdono.
I figli si vivono e vivono i genitori nella quotidianeità nella sicurezza della condivisione dei momenti di routine, nella sicurezza di un punto di riferimento, nell'esempio vissuto ....i figli non sono qualcuno che si vede un fine settimana sì e uno no strappandoli alla loro socialità...
Certo meglio separsi che scannarsi davanti a loro.
Ma io qui di gente che si scannava ho letto proprio poco ...ho letto di persone che volevano "stare bene", che volevano emozioni, che volevano godersela, che volevano sentirsi amati con passione...ed è per cose così che hanno messo in pericolo chi hanno scelto loro di mettere al mondo.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli si perdono.
> Soprattutto i figli perdono.
> I figli si vivono e vivono i genitori nella quotidianeità nella sicurezza della condivisione dei momenti di routine, nella sicurezza di un punto di riferimento, nell'esempio vissuto ....i figli non sono qualcuno che si vede un fine settimana sì e uno no strappandoli alla loro socialità...
> Certo meglio separsi che scannarsi davanti a loro.
> Ma io qui di gente che si scannava ho letto proprio poco ...ho letto di persone che volevano "stare bene", che volevano emozioni, che volevano godersela, che volevano sentirsi amati con passione...ed è per cose così che hanno messo in pericolo chi hanno scelto loro di mettere al mondo.


BOOOOOOM!!!

Questo post mi ha colpito forte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> BOOOOOOM!!!
> 
> Questo post mi ha colpito forte...


 Ci speravo.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ...ma.... ma ... vuoi dar ragione a Verena?


no pero' il fatto di avere un figlio probabilmente mi avrebbe tolto questa mia indecisione dalla testa.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> no pero' il fatto di avere un figlio probabilmente mi avrebbe tolto questa mia indecisione dalla testa.


non contarci.............................





il mio amante prima della relazione mi ha detto che se avesse avuto figli non si sarebbe fatto prendere da me o da nessun'altra. Cosa credi abbia fatto appena scoperto che la compagna aspettava un figlio? A parte dirmi che voleva continuare e che non contava perchè il figlio non c'era da prima.......


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non contarci.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la mia ex amante che gia aveva 2 figli mi diceva "quando avrai figli....anche se purtroppo non credo ne avrai da me......" con aria dispiaciuta.....il problema e' che c'e stato un periodo in cui ho sudato freddo dato che s'e rischiato x davvero "l'incidente"......


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Non ti seguo.


 
intendo che è improbabile che tra due anni rivedi la tua ex amante e rispunta un grande amore!!

I sentimenti vanno coltivati, ci va tempo, impegno, passione. Se già ora avete deciso che è meglio "non farne niente", dubito che tra due anni risbocci un grande amore...!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non contarci.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che ci sei tu Grande... 

ps Persa un uomo non lo tieni inchiodandolo alle sue responsabilità di padre. Soprattutto perchè si può essere ottimi padri e pessimi mariti.
Beh io sono stata sfigata, ma sono un'eccezione, spero...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I sentimenti vanno coltivati, ci va tempo, impegno, passione. Se già ora avete deciso che è meglio "non farne niente", dubito che tra due anni risbocci un grande amore...!


 quoto in toto
e poi sono sempre stato contro le minestre riscaldate......


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e confermo tutto.
> 
> il problema e' che dopo un po inizi a domandarti "ma se l'altra fosse quella giusta per me?"


 
sono fortemente dell'idea che se era quella giusta ora non staresti lì a domandarti se era quella giusta...ma staresti già con lei!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> perche' ha detto che mi odia... e che non servirebbe a nulla.
> 
> ultimo sms di questa mattina
> 
> "torna da me solo se vuoi una vita con me... di un uomo in bilico non me ne faccio nulla. Voglio un uomo che mi ami."


Mr. Black, bentornato.

Falle e fatti un grosso dono: stalle alla larga. Lei ha ragione.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ps: io lo so perche' non vuole vedermi.... mi ha detto delle cose molto cattive che sinceramente non fanno parte della sua persona. Ora probabilmente non ha il coraggio di guardarmi negli occhi.


ma va. Non vuole vederti perché pensa sei un coniglio...e non vuole piu' perdere tempo con te...!


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Meno male che ci sei tu Grande*...
> 
> ps Persa un uomo non lo tieni inchiodandolo alle sue responsabilità di padre. Soprattutto perchè si può essere ottimi padri e pessimi mariti.
> Beh io sono stata sfigata, ma sono un'eccezione, spero...


 ehm................ era ironico????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non l'ho capita!!!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> non sei stupido. Sei un essere umano che prova emozioni. Ma non puoi staccarti un po da casa magari tornando a vivere dai tuoi per un po?
> 
> Io penso di fare così


Mr. Black, ma che dici?!

Lui non è un bamboccione (non mi riferisco a te, eh...) che torna da mamma e papà...è un UOMO ADULTO CON UNA CASA E UNA FAMIGLIA! Ha delle responsabilità, una moglie a cui rendere conto!

Ma che roba!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima soluzione. Per entrambi.


 
Monica...ma in che mondo vivete?
Se mio marito mi dicesse una cosa del genere, gli direi, la porta è quella ma non tornare...! (ovviamente poi lo perdonerei, ma di sicuro non farei passare sotto silenzio una cosa del genere!)


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per Mr: andarmene via di casa per un pò? Magari, ma mia moglie credo ne morirebbe... è molto istintiva e sensibile. Ho paura andrebbe fuori di testa.


 
e dalle torto!!!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica...ma in che mondo vivete?
> Se mio marito mi dicesse una cosa del genere, gli direi, la porta è quella ma non tornare...! (ovviamente poi lo perdonerei, ma di sicuro non farei passare sotto silenzio una cosa del genere!)


Ma se mio marito ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole veramente che devo fare? Incatenarlo?????


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm................ era ironico????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no non era ironico. Sottolineavo la tua comprensione dell'animo maschile...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> vuole diventare mamma ...ho anche paura di questo....*ho paura che lei abbia solo voglia di "sistemarsi" e basta*.


 
mr. Black non mi fare alterare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa, ma è nella normalità delle donne SANE che amano un uomo volersi sposare con lui e avere figli!!!!

Checché ne pensino i bamboccioni, la fertilità non dura in eterno! E nemmeno la possibilità di costruire relazioni SIGNIFICATIVE!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi fido del mio intuito e dell'istinto, però qualcosa si inceppa sempre a un certo punto.


perché secondo te le tue storie non funzionano?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mr. Black non mi fare alterare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Vere ma esistono anche relazioni significative senza matrimonio e senza figli, eh...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!
> Per l'amor del cielo
> Rimpianti zero. Anzi, quando penso all'altro mi viene l'ansia perchè lo associo a un periodo terribile mio.
> Anzi, ho capito quanto sia mia marito la persona che amo veramente


 
idem. Orribile ansia (paura retroattiva di aver potuto fare una immensa cavolata...)


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli si perdono.
> Soprattutto i figli perdono.
> I figli si vivono e vivono i genitori nella quotidianeità nella sicurezza della condivisione dei momenti di routine, nella sicurezza di un punto di riferimento, nell'esempio vissuto ....i figli non sono qualcuno che si vede un fine settimana sì e uno no strappandoli alla loro socialità...
> Certo meglio separsi che scannarsi davanti a loro.
> Ma io qui di gente che si scannava ho letto proprio poco ...ho letto di persone che volevano "stare bene", che volevano emozioni, che volevano godersela, che volevano sentirsi amati con passione...ed è per cose così che hanno messo in pericolo chi hanno scelto loro di mettere al mondo.


 
ogni parola andrebbe incisa nelle tavole della legge...!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu Grande...
> 
> *ps Persa un uomo non lo tieni inchiodandolo alle sue responsabilità di padre. *Soprattutto perchè si può essere ottimi padri e pessimi mariti.
> Beh io sono stata sfigata, ma sono un'eccezione, spero...


e dove Persa avrebbe detto questo?

anzi, è notorio come molti (uomini e donne alike) del benessere dei figli se ne freghino...!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se mio marito ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole veramente che devo fare? Incatenarlo?????


 
Monica, ok.

Ma qui siamo in un'altra situazione: Kid non ha detto niente alla moglie. La cosa con l'altra dura da 3 mesi, non è un Grande Amore Pluriannuale.

Se va dalla moglie e le dice che vuole andarsene per un po', aprirà un conflitto familiari di proporzioni cosmiche.

Non penso proprio, a naso, che Kid sia pronto a questo...!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Vere ma esistono anche relazioni significative senza matrimonio e senza figli, eh...


 
see vabbè.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se mio marito ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole veramente che devo fare? Incatenarlo?????


 vedi monica, è proprio qui che le nostre idee non coincidono più, io credo.
Finchè ci si frequenta, si è insieme, tutto quello che vuoi, si va a letto, anche la prima sera, non ci sono regole, non c'è che amore, passione, istinto...
ma poi,a d un certo punto, si fanno delle promesse, ad una persona. Si promette di rispettarla, di amarla, di proteggerla, di starle vicino anche durante le malattie o le cose belle (che se accadono all'altro a volte sono difficili da digerire...), di crescere con l'altro i nostri figli. Poi arriva uno sconvolgimento. Un'altra persona. Che ci travolge. E non ci sentiamo più noi. E amiamo e desideriamo e ci appassioniamo e via le regole, la coscienza tutto. No. Per me non si può. Hai fatto delle promesse e non hai più SOLO doveri verso te, ma anche verso altre persone. Un amrito/moglie, dei figli. Verso l'amante, invece, doveri non ne hai. Detto ciò, ci sta pure che rifletto e per rispetto di quei voti che non posso più mantenere io decida di scioglierli. Ma durante la riflessione ho ancora quei doveri e devo mantenerli. Stare a casa e provare con il mio compagno a far funzionare le cose è fra questi doveri. Quadno esci da quella porta tanto vale chiedere la separazione. Che poi ci sono coppie divorziate che si risposano, ma è un'altra storia.


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vedi monica, è proprio qui che le nostre idee non coincidono più, io credo.
> Finchè ci si frequenta, si è insieme, tutto quello che vuoi, si va a letto, anche la prima sera, non ci sono regole, non c'è che amore, passione, istinto...
> ma poi,a d un certo punto, si fanno delle promesse, ad una persona. Si promette di rispettarla, di amarla, di proteggerla, di starle vicino anche durante le malattie o le cose belle (che se accadono all'altro a volte sono difficili da digerire...), di crescere con l'altro i nostri figli. Poi arriva uno sconvolgimento. Un'altra persona. Che ci travolge. E non ci sentiamo più noi. E amiamo e desideriamo e ci appassioniamo e via le regole, la coscienza tutto. No. Per me non si può. Hai fatto delle promesse e non hai più SOLO doveri verso te, ma anche verso altre persone. Un amrito/moglie, dei figli. Verso l'amante, invece, doveri non ne hai. Detto ciò, ci sta pure che rifletto e per rispetto di quei voti che non posso più mantenere io decida di scioglierli. Ma durante la riflessione ho ancora quei doveri e devo mantenerli. *Stare a casa e provare con il mio compagno a far funzionare le cose è fra questi doveri.* Quadno esci da quella porta tanto vale chiedere la separazione. Che poi ci sono coppie divorziate che si risposano, ma è un'altra storia.


Ma se quel dovere non lo senti, se lo senti come un obbligo, come una forzatura, se davvero hai bisogno di riflettere in solitudine per capire, come si fa a TRATTENERE? Fatte salve le responsabilità nei confronti degli eventuali figli ovviamente.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se quel dovere non lo senti, se lo senti come un obbligo, come una forzatura, se davvero hai bisogno di riflettere in solitudine per capire, come si fa a TRATTENERE? Fatte salve le responsabilità nei confronti degli eventuali figli ovviamente.


non lo si trattiene, certo, mica si può usare la forza!
però gli si dice 'quella è la porta. oltrepassala, ma sappi che puoi farlo solo in un senso'
Come dice verena, poi potresti pure perdonarlo, ma se sente l'esigenza di andar via deve sapere che nel farlo rompe un patto, un dovere, e che non se ne esce illesi. Che non gli basterà dire 'ok, ci ho pensato, ho scelto te, scusa, porto un pò di calzini sporchi che non ho potuto lavare, ok?' No, mk, io credo che ci siano momenti in cui sia dovere (e la mancanza è una rinucia) dell'altra parte ricordare che si è promesso qualcosa... e che se si rinuncia ad una parte, si perde anche molto altro. Ti assicuro che non è un ricatto, ma un giusto mettere sulla bilancia le cose: non si parla di due donne, ma di una donna su un piatto e una famiglia sull'altro. Checchè ne dicano mr black e kid appartengono a due mondi diversi.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica...ma in che mondo vivete?
> Se mio marito mi dicesse una cosa del genere, gli direi, la porta è quella ma non tornare...! (ovviamente poi lo perdonerei, ma di sicuro non farei passare sotto silenzio una cosa del genere!)


Verena mi sei mancata, pero' ora facciamo un bel gioco. Tu che ci giudichi dall'alto del tuo trono da regina: perche' non ci racconti la tua storia ? magari cosi' possiamo giudicare e sparare a zero su di te.

Scommettiamo che ci rimani di merda?



scusa eh...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> see vabbè.









non cambiera' mai questa tipa.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma va. Non vuole vederti perché pensa sei un coniglio...e non vuole piu' perdere tempo con te...!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Verena mi sei mancata, pero' ora facciamo un bel gioco. Tu che ci giudichi dall'alto del tuo trono da regina: perche' non ci racconti la tua storia ? magari cosi' possiamo giudicare e sparare a zero su di te.
> 
> Scommettiamo che ci rimani di merda?
> 
> ...



ma che di merda, sono io la prima che mi do' della cogliona...ma non da oggi, Mr. Black, da 3 anni fa (quando appunto raccontai la mia storia, che ora mi pare archeologia, tranne la coglionaggine, quella la ricordo bene!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu Grande...
> 
> ps Persa un uomo non lo tieni inchiodandolo alle sue responsabilità di padre. Soprattutto perchè si può essere ottimi padri e pessimi mariti.
> Beh io sono stata sfigata, ma sono un'eccezione, spero...


 Io l'ho buttato fuori in tre giorni ..non ho mai pensato di "tenere" nessuno.
Io sono convinta che le scelte e le responsabilità prese dovrebbero impegnarci alla coerenza con noi stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se mio marito ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole veramente che devo fare? Incatenarlo?????


 Se un marito ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole ...non vuole me come io voglio che mi voglia ...e può pure pensarci e discuterne con... i sacchi condominiali con la sua roba.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Settembre 2008)

Sono ridicole ste menate zen....dobbiamo separarci un *pò* per capire, poi se hai figli immagino quanto ci si possa separare per capire....ma va la


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono ridicole ste menate zen....dobbiamo separarci un *pò* per capire, poi se hai figli immagino quanto ci si possa separare per capire....ma va la



Per risolvere crisi mistiche, ci vogliono menate Zen!


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per risolvere crisi mistiche, ci vogliono menate Zen!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Settembre 2008)

Solo che, Kid, non sono menate zen.

Sono crisi narcisistiche, ormoni, e mezza età.

E non si sfascia una famiglia per questo!


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Solo che, Kid, non sono menate zen.
> 
> Sono crisi narcisistiche, ormoni, e mezza età.
> 
> E non si sfascia una famiglia per questo!



Ok Verena, non mazzuolarmi troppo ora!


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma che di merda, sono io la prima che mi do' della cogliona...ma non da oggi, Mr. Black, da 3 anni fa (quando appunto raccontai la mia storia, che ora mi pare archeologia, tranne la coglionaggine, quella la ricordo bene!)


Quanto è vero.
Quella pure io non la dimenticherò mai!!


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok Verena, non mazzuolarmi troppo ora!


Ciao Kid.
Aggiornamenti?


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> Aggiornamenti?


Ciao Ranatan, nessun aggiornamento particolare... questi ultimi due giorni non l'ho vista o sentita e sto tentendo di stare il più vicino possibile a mia moglie... la quale ogni 3 ore circa mi domanda: "Mi ami?". Poverina, che tenerezza mi fa...


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao Ranatan, nessun aggiornamento particolare... questi ultimi due giorni non l'ho vista o sentita e *sto tentendo di stare il più vicino possibile a mia moglie... la quale ogni 3 ore circa mi domanda: "Mi ami?".* Poverina, che tenerezza mi fa...



e la risposta...


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

dille di si ..dille di si!!


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e la risposta...


La risposta è un si con "riserva". Ma questo naturalmente non glie l'ho detto.  Non posso certo risponderle "non lo so"! Mi caccerebbe di casa (giustamente!). Però un pochino meglio lo sto veramente.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> dille di si ..dille di si!!


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> La risposta è un si con "riserva". Ma questo naturalmente non glie l'ho detto. Non posso certo risponderle "non lo so"! Mi caccerebbe di casa (giustamente!). Però *un pochino meglio lo sto veramente*.


Bene, di questo sono molto contenta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sull'assillo col ti amo non rispondo...


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

tienitela...pure stretta..e' lei la cura al tuo malessere!!!


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, di questo sono molto contenta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè? Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> tienitela...pure stretta..e' lei la cura al tuo malessere!!!



Può essere...


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

lascia stare il diavoletto!! eppoi pensa se un giorno tua moglie ti lasciasse!!!


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè? Cosa ne pensi?


Di chiedere ma mi ami ogni tre minuti?


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao Ranatan, nessun aggiornamento particolare... questi ultimi due giorni non l'ho vista o sentita e sto tentendo di stare il più vicino possibile a mia moglie... la quale ogni 3 ore circa mi domanda: "Mi ami?". Poverina, che tenerezza mi fa...


Tua moglie ha sicuramente capito che c'è qualcosa che non va e adesso si sente molto insicura e chiede conferme.
Falle capire anche con il tuo atteggiamento che le sei vicino.
Sai nel mio periodo nero cosa mi ha fatto capire (fra le altre cose) che era solo con mio marito che volevo stare?
Il fatto di avere avuto un figlio insieme. Nel periodo in cui eravamo separati soffrivo nel non averlo accanto quando il nostro piccolo faceva dei progressi...o diceva parole nuove o era influenzato.
Mi dicevo...ma se ai tempi abbiamo deciso di fare una cosa così importante (secondo me la più importante in assoluto) vuol dire che qualcosa di serio e profondo c'era no? Non siamo dei pazzi e non l'abbiamo fatto a cuor leggero. Quindi, cosa è successo?
Non so perchè ma nella tua storia ritrovo molto della mia...


Un caro saluto


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2008)

Il sorriso purtroppo non tornerà più...


----------



## Old fay (19 Settembre 2008)

Torneranno altre cose, i figli, la serenità...gli equilibri ma il sorriso quello no....e per sorriso intendo tutto quel che ne consegue, siete giovani, troppo giovani.


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Il sorriso purtroppo non tornerà più...


Non lo stesso di prima.
Detto sinceramente avrei preferito di gran lunga che non fosse successo tutto il casino.
Però la cosa positiva è che mi sono resa conto di essere maturata e di prendere le cose molto più seriamente rispetto a prima.


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Torneranno altre cose, i figli, la serenità...gli equilibri ma il sorriso quello no....e per sorriso intendo tutto quel che ne consegue, siete giovani, troppo giovani.


Secondo me invece un incidente di percorso può capitare e non per questo stravolgere del tutto la vita.
E può non essere per forza un sintomo del fatto che l'amore fra loro sia finito


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di chiedere ma mi ami ogni tre minuti?


Esatto... credo che nei suoi panni lo farei anch'io...


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto... credo che nei suoi panni lo farei anch'io...


Mah...


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah...


Non so.. io la capisco.


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

kid...t'invidio...magari c avessi na dinna che me lo dicesse...solo modaiole.. pure un po' libertine...


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non so.. io la capisco.


Nel senso che a ruoli invertiti faresti la stessa cosa?


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha sicuramente capito che c'è qualcosa che non va e adesso si sente molto insicura e chiede conferme.
> Falle capire anche con il tuo atteggiamento che le sei vicino.
> Sai nel mio periodo nero cosa mi ha fatto capire (fra le altre cose) che era solo con mio marito che volevo stare?
> Il fatto di avere avuto un figlio insieme. Nel periodo in cui eravamo separati soffrivo nel non averlo accanto quando il nostro piccolo faceva dei progressi...o diceva parole nuove o era influenzato.
> ...


Grazie... siete fantastici, meglio di una terapia di coppia!


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nel senso che a ruoli invertiti faresti la stessa cosa?



Se vedessi il mio partner indeciso e triste, anch'io gli romperei le scatole. So che non sarebbe un comportamento "costruttivo", ma credo sia naturale, istintivo.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid...t'invidio...magari c avessi na dinna che me lo dicesse...solo modaiole.. pure un po' libertine...



Di quelle/i ne è pieno il mondo.... purtroppo!


----------



## Old ellina69 (19 Settembre 2008)

ciao kid, ma se tu potessi rispondere sinceramente alla sua domanda "mi ami" cosa le diresti?


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se vedessi il mio partner indeciso e triste, anch'io gli romperei le scatole. So che non sarebbe un comportamento "costruttivo", ma credo sia naturale, istintivo.


Mah io cercherei di capire cosa c'è che non va, non di chiedere rassicurazioni. Forse perchè credo poco alle parole e un "certo che ti amo cara" non mi basterebbe.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ciao kid, ma se tu potessi rispondere sinceramente alla sua domanda "mi ami" cosa le diresti?



Adesso le direi che sicuramente l'amore che avevo per lei c'è ancora, ma che è nascosto da qualche parte. Non credo che da 100 si possa passare a 0 in poco tempo. O forse è solo una speranza. Intanto provo a cercarlo. Sicuramente le voglio un mondo di bene.


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

allora pesna che culo!! te lo dice! te lo chiede!


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah io cercherei di capire cosa c'è che non va, non di chiedere rassicurazioni. Forse perchè credo poco alle parole e un "certo che ti amo cara" non mi basterebbe.


Si hai ragione pure tu, non dico di no. Però ognuno reagisce a proprio modo alle difficoltà. Effettivamente lei mi ha "interrogato" troppo poco. Curiosa come reazione.


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> allora pesna che culo!! te lo dice! te lo chiede!


Lo so, è sempre stata una ragazza più matura di altre sue coetanee.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si hai ragione pure tu, non dico di no. Però ognuno reagisce a proprio modo alle difficoltà. Effettivamente lei mi ha "interrogato" troppo poco. Curiosa come reazione.


Delle volte si preferisce non sapere... Mi piace il tuo "le voglio un mondo di bene", comunque andrà ci sarai sempre per lei, e non solo in quanto madre di vostro figlio...


----------



## Old ellina69 (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si hai ragione pure tu, non dico di no. Però ognuno reagisce a proprio modo alle difficoltà. Effettivamente lei mi ha "interrogato" troppo poco. Curiosa come reazione.


kid, sempre se tu potessi parlarle apertamente (per pura ipotesi, immagina ...) , cosa chiederesti a tua moglie? quale suo comportamento in questo momento potrebbe farti stare meglio? che ti stesse più vicina, più lontana, più affettuosa, più distaccata. Concentrati su tua moglie, cosa vorresti da lei ora, se fosse possibile?


----------



## ranatan (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie... siete fantastici, meglio di una terapia di coppia!


A me scrivere qui aveva fatto (e fa tuttora) un gran bene.
Mi sono accorta che ci sono decine di storie simili fra loro (e quindi alla mia), mi sono sentita meno sola e ho notato che quasi tutte seguono le stesse dinamiche ed evoluzioni.
Mi sono sfogata qui come non ho fatto con nessuna amica/o o famigliare (per pudore).
Nel frattempo però ho anche seguito una vera terapia di coppia


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, sempre se tu potessi parlarle apertamente (per pura ipotesi, immagina ...) , cosa chiederesti a tua moglie? quale suo comportamento in questo momento potrebbe farti stare meglio? che ti stesse più vicina, più lontana, più affettuosa, più distaccata. Concentrati su tua moglie, cosa vorresti da lei ora, se fosse possibile?



Ti giuro che mi hai fatto più domande tu che mia moglie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, io da lei vorrei semplicemente che provasse a tirare fuori il meglio di lei, quello che ha usato per conquistarmi. 

Vorrei lei al 100% di se stessa. Non so se hai capito...


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me scrivere qui aveva fatto (e fa tuttora) un gran bene.
> Mi sono accorta che ci sono decine di storie simili fra loro (e quindi alla mia), mi sono sentita meno sola e ho notato che quasi tutte seguono le stesse dinamiche ed evoluzioni.
> Mi sono sfogata qui come non ho fatto con nessuna amica/o o famigliare (per pudore).
> Nel frattempo però ho anche seguito una vera terapia di coppia



Quoto


----------



## Old ellina69 (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro che mi hai fatto più domande tu che mia moglie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè così pensi che potresti riprovare un amore intero? è come se tu l'avessi un po' "persa di vista"?


----------



## Kid (19 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> perchè così pensi che potresti riprovare un amore intero? è come se tu l'avessi un po' "persa di vista"?


Sicuramente il fatto di aver conosciuto una ragazza bella e dolce, che mi ha colpito, ha fatto in modo che mettessi un pò in ombra ciò che di buono ha mia moglie. Forse si, ho dimenticato ciò che eravamo.


----------



## Old ellina69 (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente il fatto di aver conosciuto una ragazza bella e dolce, che mi ha colpito, ha fatto in modo che mettessi un pò in ombra ciò che di buono ha mia moglie. Forse si, ho dimenticato ciò che eravamo.


allora perchè non glielo dici che vuoi "rivederla"? non le stai dando una vera opportunità se fai tutto da te, nella tua testa ... parlane con lei, apertamente. finchè sei in tempo. altrimenti saresti sleale, forse più che per il tradimento.


----------



## Pocahontas (19 Settembre 2008)

*A Mr Black*



Mr.Black ha detto:


> ne aprirei anche un altro. Quanto il giudizio degli altri influenza le nostre scelte?
> 
> C'ho pensato proprio questi giorni... la mia collega è una persona che non piacerebbe alla mia famiglia. Non voglio stare qui a spiegare i motivi so che sicuramente sarebbe così. Veniamo da due mondi molto diversi, e solo ora mi rendo conto che potrei essere frenato da quello che penserebbero gli altri di questa persona. Senza contare il fatto che avrei tutti contro se lasciassi la mia ragazza. Visto che ormai e' vista come una figlia.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione sulle costrizioni familiari. In queste situazioni è già abbastanza difficile decidere da soli, se poi pensiamo a come la prenderebbero famiglia e amici, si finisce per scegliere poi la via più comoda, per il quieto vivere, senza pensare a quello che vorremmo fare veramente. 
Io ho sempre pensato che preferisco sbagliare perchè l'ho deciso io piuttosto che fare la cosa giusta perchè me l'hanno indicato altri. 
Ma poi nella realtà non è così facile, e il giudizio degli altri pesa, e ci può rendere la vit più difficile.


----------



## Old evergreen (19 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente il fatto di aver conosciuto una ragazza bella e dolce, che mi ha colpito, ha fatto in modo che mettessi un pò in ombra ciò che di buono ha mia moglie. Forse si, ho dimenticato ciò che eravamo.


 cioe'..una figlia de na mignotta(sto a roma adesso)..t ha sfanculato pure(e' cosi'?)..t ha ridotto a pezzi e magari se ne vantera' in ufficio,e tu ancora cosi'..frate' stai con tua moglie e cerca in lei la forza di risorgere...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (19 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> cioe'..una figlia de na mignotta(sto a roma adesso)..t ha sfanculato pure(e' cosi'?)..t ha ridotto a pezzi e magari se ne vantera' in ufficio,e tu ancora cosi'..frate' *stai con tua moglie e cerca in lei la forza di risorgere*...


 
eheheh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per quello che riguarda cio' che e' segnato in verde ------>


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> cioe'..una figlia de na mignotta(sto a roma adesso)..t ha sfanculato pure(e' cosi'?)..t ha ridotto a pezzi e magari se ne vantera' in ufficio,e tu ancora cosi'..frate' stai con tua moglie e cerca in lei la forza di risorgere...


No, non è assolutamente così...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, non è assolutamente così...


Aggiornamento del Lunedì mattina...

Weekend tutto sommato tranquillo, mia moglie ha pianto solo una volta e ieri sera per darmi la buona notte mi ha detto: "Che freddo che sei". Non facciamo sesso da una settimana circa (quasi un record), ma... a me proprio non viene, non so perchè! Io le ho detto che mi ci vuole un pò di tempo, solo che mi sembra di prenderla in giro, perchè dovrebbe essere lei quella "legata"!
Ho pensato a M. un paio di occasioni, niente di che... se non fosse che l'ho pure sognata.... cazzo, c'ho pure il subconscio bastardo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Conclusione: è dura, davvero dura. E paradossalmente è più dura ora che mi sono rassegnato, rispetto a quando potevo ancora scegliere. 

Amen


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento del Lunedì mattina...
> 
> Weekend tutto sommato tranquillo, mia moglie ha pianto solo una volta e ieri sera per darmi la buona notte mi ha detto: "Che freddo che sei". Non facciamo sesso da una settimana circa (quasi un record), ma... *a me proprio non viene, non so perchè*! Io le ho detto che mi ci vuole un pò di tempo, solo che mi sembra di prenderla in giro, perchè dovrebbe essere lei quella "legata"!
> Ho pensato a M. un paio di occasioni, niente di che... se non fosse che l'ho pure sognata.... cazzo, c'ho pure il subconscio bastardo!
> ...


Ma a te non viene o a tua moglie?


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma a te non viene o a tua moglie?



A me porca miseria!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A me porca miseria!


Immaginavo... brutta storia Kid, brutta storia...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Immaginavo... brutta storia Kid, brutta storia...


Porca di quella .......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento del Lunedì mattina...
> 
> Weekend tutto sommato tranquillo, mia moglie ha pianto solo una volta e ieri sera per darmi la buona notte mi ha detto: "Che freddo che sei". Non facciamo sesso da una settimana circa (quasi un record), ma... a me proprio non viene, non so perchè! Io le ho detto che mi ci vuole un pò di tempo, solo che mi sembra di prenderla in giro, perchè dovrebbe essere lei quella "legata"!
> Ho pensato a M. un paio di occasioni, niente di che... se non fosse che l'ho pure sognata.... cazzo, c'ho pure il subconscio bastardo!
> ...


non credere che ci si senta meglio a tenere in piedi le due "storie"...

per quanto riguarda il sesso... bhe, che dire... è terribile farlo perchè si deve e mentre lo fai pensi ad un altro....

anche oggi tanto per cambiare mi viene il vomito!!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non credere che ci si senta meglio a tenere in piedi le due "storie"...
> 
> per quanto riguarda il sesso... bhe, che dire... è terribile farlo perchè si deve e mentre lo fai pensi ad un altro....
> 
> anche oggi tanto per cambiare mi viene il vomito!!



Ma il mio problema non è che penso all'altra... è che proprio non ne ho voglia, ho la testa troppo piena, me la sento come una radio fuori frequenza capisci Streghetta? Si, chiaro che ogni tanto ripenso a quando lo facevo con M., però non è quello il problema, quello riesco a "dimenticarlo". Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta: con M. la cosa che mi piaceva fare di più era condividere le mie passioni, parlare. Poi si, lei è davvero una "bona", però non era una storia di sesso.


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *Ma il mio problema non è che penso all'altra... è che proprio non ne ho voglia, ho la testa troppo piena, me la sento come una radio fuori frequenza capisci Streghetta? Si,* chiaro che ogni tanto ripenso a quando lo facevo con M., però non è quello il problema, quello riesco a "dimenticarlo". Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta: con M. la cosa che mi piaceva fare di più era condividere le mie passioni, parlare. Poi si, lei è davvero una "bona", però non era una storia di sesso.


 
credimi : è molto meglio cosi....


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> credimi : è molto meglio cosi....



Dici? Non so, se non riuscissi a farlo perchè penso a quando lo facevo con M., capirei il perchè almeno! Invece no, non ci riesco nemmeno quando non ci penso. Sono proprio bloccato.

P.S.

Bell'avatar....


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma il mio problema non è che penso all'altra... è che proprio non ne ho voglia, ho la testa troppo piena, me la sento come una radio fuori frequenza capisci Streghetta? Si, chiaro che ogni tanto ripenso a quando lo facevo con M., però non è quello il problema, quello riesco a "dimenticarlo". Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta: *con M. la cosa che mi piaceva fare di più era condividere le mie passioni, parlare*. Poi si, lei è davvero una "bona", però non era una storia di sesso.


ehm, la non voglia c'era anche con M.?


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm, la non voglia c'era anche con M.?



No no, c'era la voglia, eccome. Però non è mai mancata nemmeno con mia moglie, è questo che mi preoccupa. Insomma, solitamente non sono uno che sa dire di no da questo punto di vista!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, c'era la voglia, eccome. Però non è mai mancata nemmeno con mia moglie, *è questo che mi preoccupa*. Insomma, solitamente non sono uno che sa dire di no da questo punto di vista!


Fai bene a preoccuparti. Speriamo sia soltanto un periodo, e che tutto torni come prima...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fai bene a preoccuparti. Speriamo sia soltanto un periodo, e che tutto torni come prima...


Apprezzo la tua franchezza...


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Apprezzo la tua franchezza...


Guarda per me quello è un segnale inequivocabile. Però magari davvero è soltanto un momento così, non disperare...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fai bene a preoccuparti. Speriamo sia soltanto un periodo, e che tutto torni come prima...


 se torna tutto come prima a lui fra un po' tornerà anche la voglia di tradire.

non si guarisce mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia e a me sembra che lo stiano facendo sia lui che sua moglie.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se torna tutto come prima a lui fra un po' tornerà anche la voglia di tradire.
> 
> *non si guarisce mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia* e a me sembra che lo stiano facendo sia lui che sua moglie.





























ps magari la voglia di tradire no però...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dici? Non so, se non riuscissi a farlo perchè penso a quando lo facevo con M., capirei il perchè almeno! Invece no, non ci riesco nemmeno quando non ci penso. Sono proprio bloccato.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Bell'avatar....


Kid, credo sia ovvio che sia comunque tutto legato a questa situazione.... a M (anche se non proprio a lei ma a quello che stai passando)....

ti dico che è meglio cosi perchè .... quando ti capita (e a volte mi è successo) di farlo giusto perchè cosi non si "allarma" e intanto hai solo voglia che finisca presto e pensi a un'altro e ti da fastidio come si mette ecc.... non è bello... (ovvio anche che per una donna è diverso...)

ad ogni modo... non credo tu stia mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia, è solo che non hai ancora idea di cosa fare anche se credo che come tempo fa ti ha suggerito qualcuno....

*la risposta è dentro di te ma è sbagliata!!!*

alla fine cosa vogliamo??? abbiamo una famiglia meravigliosa con bimbi che ci adorano, non ci manca niente e solo perchè abbiamo la convinzione che uno / una sia meglio di mio marito / tua moglie pensiamo che è giusto fare soffrire cosi tante persone e ..... con l'incognita di trovarci tra qualche giorno/settimana/mese a leccarci le ferite?????

e mi chiedo... se io fossi stata con l'altro e avessi incontrato ora mio marito... non lo troverei favoloso ????

allora.... una bella pulizia del cervello e via ..... a casa a fare quello che si faceva prima dell'arrivo dell'elemento disturbatore !!!


(ovviamente parlo per te.... IO NON CE LA FACCIO!!!!)

ps grazie.. anche il tuo avatar merita (lo preferisco al precedente!!!)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se torna tutto come prima a lui fra un po' tornerà anche la voglia di tradire.
> 
> non si guarisce mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia e a me sembra che lo stiano facendo sia lui che sua moglie.


Ti devo quotare. Non mi piace fare lo scaricabarile, però è vero, mia moglie non mi sta aiutando, non affronta la cosa, la evita. E questo  mi complica il processo di ricostruzione.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Kid, credo sia ovvio che sia comunque tutto legato a questa situazione.... a M (anche se non proprio a lei ma a quello che stai passando)....
> 
> ti dico che è meglio cosi perchè .... quando ti capita (e a volte mi è successo) di farlo giusto perchè cosi non si "allarma" e intanto hai solo voglia che finisca presto e pensi a un'altro e ti da fastidio come si mette ecc.... non è bello... (ovvio anche che per una donna è diverso...)
> 
> ...


Streghetta, io ci provo... però fallo anche tu dai. Ci proviamo insieme, ti và?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti devo quotare. Non mi piace fare lo scaricabarile, però è vero, mia moglie non mi sta aiutando, non affronta la cosa, la evita. E questo mi complica il processo di ricostruzione.


ma mica per niente, sai... ci sono già passata.
credi che non sappia quanto è difficile aprire in cuore e dirsi tutto fino in fondo?
è più facile tirarsi dietro i piatti che essere sinceri fino in fondo.
hai tutta la mia comprensione, se può servire.
in ogni caso, un piccolo aiuto potreste trovarlo nel trovare un interesse comune. tempo fa ti parlavo di arrampicata in palestra, ma potrebbe anche essere altro... cioè trovare qualcosa che vi distenda reciprocamente... ricomincereste a parlare di quello che fate e poi forse, parlando, arrivare ad aprirvi il cuore a vicenda.
spesso sono i ruoli che ci autoimponiamo ad essere l'ostacolo... ci sarebbe bisogno di più lasco.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro che mi hai fatto più domande tu che mia moglie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lei in questo momento potrebbe fare qualsiasi cosa... non basterebbe. il percorso lo devi fare tu, se veramente lo vuoi, ma devi essere paziente, anche, con te stesso.  è banale ma ci vuole tempo e tanto più questa persona ti ha "penetrato" tanto più lungo è il tempo che vi vuole. ma alla fine, se veramente sei sincero, si recupera, tutto.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica per niente, sai... ci sono già passata.
> credi che non sappia quanto è difficile aprire in cuore e dirsi tutto fino in fondo?
> è più facile tirarsi dietro i piatti che essere sinceri fino in fondo.
> hai tutta la mia comprensione, se può servire.
> ...


Hai ragione Anna...

La cosa che proprio non concepisco è che... cioè cavolo, si è bevuta la balla che non l'ho tradita! Ma come si fa? Le ho detto "credo di essermi innamorato di un'altra"... e secondo te mi innamoro di una senza nemmeno sapere se c'è intesa sessuale? Ma come si fa? Mi sono quasi vergognato di averle detto una palla così. Ho pensato, adesso mi tartasserà di domande e mi sgamerà... e invece nulla, non mi ha più chiesto nulla!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lei in questo momento potrebbe fare qualsiasi cosa... non basterebbe. il percorso lo devi fare tu, se veramente lo vuoi, ma devi essere paziente, anche, con te stesso.  è banale ma ci vuole tempo e tanto più questa persona ti ha "penetrato" tanto più lungo è il tempo che vi vuole. ma alla fine, se veramente sei sincero, si recupera, tutto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Che bello l'ottimismo. Grazie


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione Anna...
> 
> La cosa che proprio non concepisco è che... cioè cavolo, si è bevuta la balla che non l'ho tradita! Ma come si fa? Le ho detto "credo di essermi innamorato di un'altra"... e secondo te mi innamoro di una senza nemmeno sapere se c'è intesa sessuale? Ma come si fa? Mi sono quasi vergognato di averle detto una palla così. Ho pensato, adesso mi tartasserà di domande e mi sgamerà... e invece nulla, non mi ha più chiesto nulla!


 
a volte si preferisce non sapere perchè si crede di soffrire meno...
anche mio marito non mi ha fatto una sola domanda e credimi ne avrebbe avute di occasioni...
non sono stupidi, forse la paura di non riuscire a perdonare è più forte della voglia di "verità a tutti i costi"...
però ti prego .... ora non convincerti che sia colpa di tua moglie...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione Anna...
> 
> La cosa che proprio non concepisco è che... cioè cavolo, si è bevuta la balla che non l'ho tradita! Ma come si fa? Le ho detto "credo di essermi innamorato di un'altra"... e secondo te mi innamoro di una senza nemmeno sapere se c'è intesa sessuale? Ma come si fa? Mi sono quasi vergognato di averle detto una palla così. Ho pensato, adesso mi tartasserà di domande e mi sgamerà... e invece nulla, non mi ha più chiesto nulla!


perchè ha paura della verità. preferisce non sapere che sapere troppo. non è la sola a pensarla così.
sai, dipende anche molto da cosa vi eravate promessi e detti in caso di tradimento. tipo, se uno dice: se scopro che mi tradisci con me hai chiuso per sempre, capisci che poi ammettere che invece chiudere non è affatto facile, è come ammettere una sconfitta personale?
non so... non conosco tua moglie, ma forse il non farti domande è speculare al fatto che lei stessa non vuole fare troppe domande a se stessa.
in ogni caso non è facile e lo capisco bene.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> a volte si preferisce non sapere perchè si crede di soffrire meno...
> anche mio marito non mi ha fatto una sola domanda e credimi ne avrebbe avute di occasioni...
> non sono stupidi, forse la paura di non riuscire a perdonare è più forte della voglia di "verità a tutti i costi"...
> però ti prego .... ora non convincerti che sia colpa di tua moglie...


Per carità Streghetta, la colpa è mia... però cazzo, aiutami, sei mia moglie! Se c'è da bastonare, bastonami!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> a volte *si preferisce non sapere perchè si crede di soffrire meno...*
> anche mio marito non mi ha fatto una sola domanda e credimi ne avrebbe avute di occasioni...
> non sono stupidi, forse la paura di non riuscire a perdonare è più forte della voglia di "verità a tutti i costi"...
> però ti prego .... ora non convincerti che sia colpa di tua moglie...


Prima o poi la smania di sapere tutto arriva...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè ha paura della verità. preferisce non sapere che sapere troppo. non è la sola a pensarla così.
> sai, dipende anche molto da cosa vi eravate promessi e detti in caso di tradimento. tipo, se uno dice: se scopro che mi tradisci con me hai chiuso per sempre, capisci che poi ammettere che invece chiudere non è affatto facile, è come ammettere una sconfitta personale?
> non so... non conosco tua moglie, ma forse il non farti domande è speculare al fatto che lei stessa non vuole fare troppe domande a se stessa.
> in ogni caso non è facile e lo capisco bene.


Si, può essere così... ma da lei non me lo aspettavo. Lei è una "sanguigna"... se c'è da mandare a quel paese qualcuno lo fa, che sia il Papa o il Topo Gigio.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima o poi la smania di sapere tutto arriva...


mica vero che arriva a tutti...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lei in questo momento potrebbe fare qualsiasi cosa... non basterebbe. il percorso lo devi fare tu, se veramente lo vuoi, ma devi essere paziente, anche, con te stesso. è banale ma ci vuole tempo e tanto più questa persona ti ha "penetrato" tanto più lungo è il tempo che vi vuole. ma alla fine, se veramente sei sincero, si recupera, tutto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
*verissimo*! 
non servirebbe il vestito nuovo, il parrucchiere, 
l'atteggiamento diverso (che forse ti irriterebbe di più), 

devi essere tu a capire cosa vuoi.... (anche se in realtà non mi sembra neanche questo il tuo problema.... o anche oggi ti senti di poter dire di AMARE M.???)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima o poi la smania di sapere tutto arriva...


Guarda, sembrerà un paradosso ma... non vedo l'ora!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica vero che arriva a tutti...


Dici? C'è chi continua a non vedere? Mah... può essere...


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, sembrerà un paradosso ma... non vedo l'ora!


Ti capisco. Però non puoi mai sapere cosa accadrà DOPO. Quindi goditi la calma...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima o poi la smania di sapere tutto arriva...


 
non credo...se si "aggiusta" tutto subito (dopo solo pochi mesi di titubanza) credo si possa resistere alla curiosità (se hai paura della risposta ovvio....)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> *verissimo*!
> non servirebbe il vestito nuovo, il parrucchiere,
> l'atteggiamento diverso (che forse ti irriterebbe di più),
> 
> devi essere tu a capire cosa vuoi.... (anche se in realtà non mi sembra neanche questo il tuo problema.... o anche oggi ti senti di poter dire di AMARE M.???)


Non riesco a dire a me stesso oggi che non amo M.

Non so se è perchè la cosa è ancora fresca, oppure per autogiustificare me stesso dal mio adulterio.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, può essere così... ma da lei non me lo aspettavo. Lei è una "sanguigna"... se c'è da mandare a quel paese qualcuno lo fa, che sia il Papa o il Topo Gigio.


eh, ma bisogna vedere come è fatta dentro... guarda che un tradimento è sempre una brutta bestia da affrontare...

in ogni caso osserva bene come sta... perché il rischio è che cada in depressione. sono soprattutto le persone che non affrontano ad essere a rischio.
ti sembra che continui a fare tutto come sempre?


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non credo...se si "aggiusta" tutto subito (dopo solo pochi mesi di titubanza) credo si possa resistere alla curiosità (se hai paura della risposta ovvio....)


Mah la mia esperienza di moglie tradita (pre e durante il matrimonio) è che certe cose si capiscono. E prima o poi vuoi sapere.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dici? C'è chi continua a non vedere? Mah... può essere...


eccome se lo dico... e lo confermo pure.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, sembrerà un paradosso ma... non vedo l'ora!


 
se lei è "vera e sanguigna" come dici tu devi stare molto attento a quel confronto perchè potrebbe non reggere e non perdonarti ovvero fare molta fatica. io personalmente non ho parlato, ho inventato milioni di balle per giustificare tutto ciò che avevo fatto, ma non ho voluto dire mi ero innamorato nè tanto meno che avevo fatto l'amore con un altra donna.  ancora oggi credo che se avessi  parlato - e dio solo sa quanto avrei voluto condividere quel peso  - il matrimonio non avrebbe retto. e invece siamo qui, sereni, con i nostri bambini uniti e grazie a dio di nuovo complici fisicamente e mentalmente. credo però di essere stato molto fortunato ma ho messo davvero tutta la forza che avevo...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Streghetta, io ci provo... però fallo anche tu dai. Ci proviamo insieme, ti và?


 
facciamo che lo vedo ancora un paio di volte... poi ci aggiorniamo


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se lei è "vera e sanguigna" come dici tu devi stare molto attento a quel confronto perchè potrebbe non reggere e non perdonarti ovvero fare molta fatica. io personalmente non ho parlato, ho inventato milioni di balle per giustificare tutto ciò che avevo fatto, ma non ho voluto dire mi ero innamorato nè tanto meno che avevo fatto l'amore con un altra donna. ancora oggi credo che se avessi parlato - e dio solo sa quanto avrei voluto condividere quel peso - il matrimonio non avrebbe retto. e invece siamo qui, sereni, con i nostri bambini uniti e grazie a dio di nuovo complici fisicamente e mentalmente. credo però di essere stato molto fortunato ma ho messo davvero tutta la forza che avevo...
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
penso anche io che sia meglio una bella bugia ad una brutta verità...
se ti senti da affrontare il discorso non devi aspettare lei... fallo tu....

(non è un consiglio a farlo, è solo per farti capire che se tu hai combinato tutto non è giusto che ora la colpa sia ti tua moglie che non chiede ma  che magari soffre come una bestia ma preferisce tacere per non perderti...)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> facciamo che lo vedo ancora un paio di volte... poi ci aggiorniamo


Sei peggio di un mafioso...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei peggio di un mafioso...


 
ma sai... voglio togliermi tutti i dubbi ...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ma sai... voglio togliermi tutti i dubbi ...


Raccontala a qualcun altro... lo sai benissimo che di dubbi può solo dartene di più!


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Raccontala a qualcun altro... lo sai benissimo che di dubbi può solo dartene di più!


 
ops.. i dubbi di cui parlavo io erano riferiti a.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh, a parte tutto... 
io di dubbi credo purtroppo di non averne.... lo amo da morire e se sono ancora qui è per le mie bimbe e perchè con mio marito non sto male (cazzarola se mi picchiasse sarebbe tutto molto più semplice.......)

io aspetto fiduciosa e... tutto va come deve andare....


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ops.. i dubbi di cui parlavo io erano riferiti a.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai comunque che aspettare un aiuto o un consiglio che piombi giù dal cielo è inutile...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sai comunque che aspettare un aiuto o un consiglio che piombi giù dal cielo è inutile...


 
lo so kid... non c'è aiuto o consiglio che mi convinca a fare quello che per certo so che sia la cosa giusta...

devo solo sbatterci la capoccia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu almeno la decisione l'hai presa (a prescindere che ti faccia comunque star male...)


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> lo so kid... non c'è aiuto o consiglio che mi convinca a fare quello che per certo so che sia la cosa giusta...
> 
> devo solo sbatterci la capoccia!
> 
> ...


Non farti troppo male alla capoccia che ci tengo a te...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non farti troppo male alla capoccia che ci tengo a te...









lo sai che è reciproco....


----------



## Old camilla (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, sembrerà un paradosso ma... non vedo l'ora!


non è che sotto sotto speri anche che lei ti cacci fuori di casa?!!

ciao Kid!
camilla


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> non è che sotto sotto speri anche che lei ti cacci fuori di casa?!!
> 
> ciao Kid!
> camilla


A meno che il mio subconscio non giochi a nascondino con me, credo di no.

Più che altro io vorrei avere una reazione da parte sua, mi sarebbe di aiuto, mi spronerebbe a perseverare per questa strada... invece così mi sembra quasi di soffrire per niente. A volte mi domando: ma le fregherà qualcosa? Si piange ogni tanto, ma non è "partecipe". Non so come spiegarlo!

Ciao Cami


----------



## Old camilla (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A meno che il mio subconscio non giochi a nascondino con me, credo di no.
> 
> Più che altro io vorrei avere una reazione da parte sua, mi sarebbe di aiuto, mi spronerebbe a perseverare per questa strada... invece *così mi* *sembra quasi di soffrire per niente*. A volte mi domando: ma le fregherà qualcosa? Si piange ogni tanto, ma non è "partecipe". Non so come spiegarlo!
> 
> Ciao Cami


aspetta quando ti bastonerà così soffrirai per qualcosa di vero...anzi di duro!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Si piange ogni tanto, ma non è "partecipe"*....non me ne vogliano gli altri (e anche te) ma io continuo a pensare che con tua moglie tu hai chiuso!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> aspetta quando ti bastonerà così soffrirai per qualcosa di vero...anzi di duro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Old camilla (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Da cosa lo deduci?


per carità è una sensazione mia ma sei di un apatico quando parli di lei e della famiglia, io percepisco un forte distacco e come se tu guardassi tutto dal di fuori...non sembra che parli della "tua famiglia" da salvare ma di "una famiglia"da salvare....insomma io ti sento poco coinvolto anzi per niente... poi magari sto dicendo tutta una serie di cavolate ma ripeto è solo una mia percezione...


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> per carità è una sensazione mia ma sei di un apatico quando parli di lei e della famiglia, io percepisco un forte distacco e come se tu guardassi tutto dal di fuori...non sembra che parli della "tua famiglia" da salvare ma di "una famiglia"da salvare....insomma io ti sento poco coinvolto anzi per niente... poi magari sto dicendo tutta una serie di cavolate ma ripeto è solo una mia percezione...


Hai ragione, mi sento quasi "estraneo" alla cosa... ma questo secondo me è dovuto appunto allo scarso interessamento di mia moglie alla situazione. Sembra che l'abbia sottovalutata. Pensa che l'altro giorno vedendomi un pò giu, mi ha chiesto cosa avessi... ma mannaggia, cosa vuoi che abbia?!?!


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi sento quasi "estraneo" alla cosa... ma questo secondo me è dovuto appunto allo scarso interessamento di mia moglie alla situazione. Sembra che l'abbia sottovalutata. *Pensa che l'altro giorno vedendomi un pò giu, mi ha chiesto cosa avessi*... ma mannaggia, cosa vuoi che abbia?!?!


scusa ma non era quello che volevi? 
tu che le hai risposto??


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> scusa ma non era quello che volevi?
> tu che le hai risposto??



Ma si che è quello che voglio, però quando le ho risposto che stavo giu per quel motivo, lei mi ha risposto con uno sconfortante "Ancora?"...







Poi magari 5 minuti dopo piange... ma perchè non butta fuori tutto, perchè?


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si che è quello che voglio, però quando le ho risposto che stavo giu per quel motivo, lei mi ha risposto con uno sconfortante "Ancora?"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kid dai, mettiti nei suoi panni!!!!
una ragazza felice, pensa di avere un matrimonio perfetto.... un bel marito, un meraviglioso bimbo,
tutto procede bene quando un "brutto momento" tutto cambia... 
sei distante, cambi umore, non hai più voglia di scopare.... le dici che sei innamorato di un'altra (e ci sta che creda che non sia successo nulla di fisico)... 
magari si sta facendo forza per non "romperti le palle" e cercare di darti tempo, non tenerti il fiato sul collo, non farti sentire "incastrato in una situzione che non volevi"....
cerca di vedere le cose a 360° e se non ti basta affronta tu l'argomento...la prossima volta che ti chiede cos'hai e tu le risponderai la stessa cosa... non ti limitare e continua tu il discorso....


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Kid dai, mettiti nei suoi panni!!!!
> una ragazza felice, pensa di avere un matrimonio perfetto.... un bel marito, un meraviglioso bimbo,
> tutto procede bene quando un "brutto momento" tutto cambia...
> sei distante, cambi umore, non hai più voglia di scopare.... le dici che sei innamorato di un'altra (e ci sta che creda che non sia successo nulla di fisico)...
> ...


Si forse tendo a vedere la vicenda principalmente sotto i miei interessi, è vero... ti dirò che il tradimento a me è servito anche per capire quanto io sia egoista. Una volta non lo pensavo, ora devo inserirlo nella lista dei miei difetti...


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si forse tendo a vedere la vicenda principalmente sotto i miei interessi, è vero... ti dirò che il tradimento a me è servito anche per capire quanto io sia egoista. Una volta non lo pensavo, ora devo inserirlo nella lista dei miei difetti...


 
non credo sia questione di egoismo.... è solo che quando si cambia si pretende che anche chi ci sta vicino si comporti di conseguenza....
ti parlo cosi perchè l'ho passata anche io questa fase... non sai quanto ho desiderato che trovasse un sms, che si accorgesse di miei cambiamenti, che mi chiedesse anche solo "cos'hai" ma..... lui sempre lo stesso... poi però l'ho affrontato e gliel'ho chiesto io.... 
gli ho chiesto.... "ma non ti sembro diversa?" e da li ci siamo parlati molto .... ovvio non ho avuto nè il coraggio nè la voglia di raccontargli dell'altro ma almeno ho cercato di fare chiarezza nei miei sentimenti....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2008)

Strega, Kid, benritrovati!

Il traditore vorrebbe pure l'assoluzione e un invito a "essere felice".

Ahime', sicuamente poi passa...un po' di pazienza! Cercate nel mentre di non fare solo troppi danni....!(che poi si rimpiangono amaramente quando si rinsavisce...!)


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> n*on è che sotto sotto speri anche che lei ti cacci fuori di casa?!!
> *
> ciao Kid!
> camilla


anche!
Così non dovrebbe decidere LUI....!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi sento quasi "estraneo" alla cosa... ma questo secondo me è dovuto appunto allo scarso interessamento di mia moglie alla situazione. Sembra che l'abbia sottovalutata. Pensa che l'altro giorno vedendomi un pò giu, mi ha chiesto cosa avessi... ma mannaggia, cosa vuoi che abbia?!?!


Scusa, Kid, ma certo che sottovaluti tua moglie!
Magari la povera Crista semplicemente ha una dignità e non le va di piangere davanti a te che soffri per l'altra...eddai!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Kid dai, mettiti nei suoi panni!!!!
> una ragazza felice, pensa di avere un matrimonio perfetto.... un bel marito, un meraviglioso bimbo,
> tutto procede bene quando un "brutto momento" tutto cambia...
> sei distante, cambi umore, non hai più voglia di scopare.... le dici che sei innamorato di un'altra (e ci sta che creda che non sia successo nulla di fisico)...
> ...


----------



## Old ellina69 (23 Settembre 2008)

Kid, attenzione, probabilmente tua moglie, avendo subito “il torto” del tuo innamoramento per un’altra, si aspetta da te dei segnali e delle rassicurazioni. E ha pure ragione, è tuo l’onere del riavvicinamento e della “ricostruzione”, non suo. E tanto più tempo fai passare, tanto più ti crogioli nelle tue assenze e nei tuoi dubbi, tanto più la deluderai, via via in modo irrimediabile. Basta piagnistei, tira fuori le palle, hai deciso di restare in famiglia? Bene, allora sii tu a parlare a tua moglie. È lei la parte “lesa”, ma che cavolo vuoi da lei …pure una fettina di culo? (come si dice a livorno)
Un bacio …coraggio, dai!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Kid, attenzione, probabilmente tua moglie, avendo subito “il torto” del tuo innamoramento per un’altra, si aspetta da te dei segnali e delle rassicurazioni. E ha pure ragione, è tuo l’onere del riavvicinamento e della “ricostruzione”, non suo. E tanto più tempo fai passare, tanto più ti crogioli nelle tue assenze e nei tuoi dubbi, tanto più la deluderai, via via in modo irrimediabile. Basta piagnistei, tira fuori le palle, *hai deciso di restare in famiglia*? Bene, allora sii tu a parlare a tua moglie. È lei la parte “lesa”, ma che cavolo vuoi da lei …pure una fettina di culo? (come si dice a livorno)
> Un bacio …coraggio, dai!


Ehm Ellina io non credo che Kid sia così deciso...


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si che è quello che voglio, però quando le ho risposto che stavo giu per quel motivo, lei mi ha risposto con uno sconfortante "Ancora?"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Kid.
Te lo dico con il cuore...non tirare troppo la corda con tua moglie!
Sicuramente sta male da morire a vedere che sei assente e che (probabilmente) ti aggiri per casa come uno zombie in trance.
La sua testa sarà sempre li, a pensare al perchè e percome.
Ma non credere che non abbia intuito la causa del tuo stato. Da quello che dici di lei è tuttaltro che sciocca.
Ha una sua dignità...preferiresti che fosse sempre li a disperarsi o a strapparsi i capelli, scongiurandoti di non andartene e di aggiustare le cose?
Guarda...corri un grosso rischio scondo me.
I meccanismi che portano una persona a cercare di non soffrire più sono diversi...e lei per farlo potrebbe allontanarsi psicologicamente da te, sempre di più.


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> Te lo dico con il cuore...non tirare troppo la corda con tua moglie!
> Sicuramente sta male da morire a vedere che sei assente e che (probabilmente) ti aggiri per casa come uno zombie in trance.
> La sua testa sarà sempre li, a pensare al perchè e percome.
> ...


Ok, mi fido di quello che mi dite. Effettivamente la sua "non reazione" mi ha spiazzato molto... proverò a "capirla". Certo comunque che voi donne siete strane eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok ok, lo so, io non dovrei parlare!


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, mi fido di quello che mi dite. Effettivamente la sua "non reazione" mi ha spiazzato molto... proverò a "capirla". Certo comunque che voi donne siete strane eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, prova a capirla.
E se ti risulta faticoso e difficile pensa a quale sforzo enorme sta facendo lei per capire te e non mandarti a cagare direttamente (te lo dico sempre con simpatia eh)


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ehm Ellina io non credo che Kid sia così deciso...


quoto!
sembra che a scelta di rimanere in famiglia sia stata presa da Kid più come "scelta più facile"che non per convinzione.
d'altro canto devo dire che anche la moglie ha delle reazioni un po' strane, ad esempio quando lui le ha detto che stava giù per lo "stesso motivo" come è possibile che lei non abbia letteralmete sclerato?!??! ed inoltre , Kid tua moglie ti ha mai chiesto di lei?!?ti fa domande per sapere se la vedi sempre, se ci lavori gomito a gomito o come è fatta...che ne so, qualsiasi cosa ma un minimo di interesse lo deve dimostrare!!!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> quoto!
> *sembra lche a scelta di rimanere in famiglia sia stata presa da Kid più come "scelta più facile"che non per convinzione.*
> d'altro canto devo dire che anche la moglie ha delle reazioni un po' strane, ad esempio quando lui le ha detto che stava giu per lo "stesso motivo" come è possibile che lei non abbia letteralmete sclerato?!??! ed inoltre , Kid tua moglie ti ha mai chiesto di lei?!?ti fa domande per sapere se la vedi sempre se ci lavori gomito a gomito o come è fatta...che ne so, qualsiasi cosa ma un minimo di interesse lo deve dimostrare!!!


Ti quoto io sta volta...


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> quoto!
> sembra lche a scelta di rimanere in famiglia sia stata presa da Kid più come "scelta più facile"che non per convinzione.
> d'altro canto devo dire che anche la moglie ha delle reazioni un po' strane, ad esempio quando lui le ha detto che stava giu per lo "stesso motivo" come è possibile che lei non abbia letteralmete sclerato?!??! ed inoltre , Kid tua moglie ti ha mai chiesto di lei?!?ti fa domande per sapere se la vedi sempre se ci lavori gomito a gomito o come è fatta...che ne so, qualsiasi cosa ma un minimo di interesse lo deve dimostrare!!!


Ma che dici?
L'interesse mica si dimostra per forza sclerando o volendo sapere i dettagli di una relazione.
Ci sono modi diversi per affrontare il dolore ed esistono caratteri altrettanto dissmili fra loro.
Magari lei soffre in silenzio e si logora ben più di chi magari strilla, urla e fa andare le mani!
p.s. e parla una che in passato ha menato e sputato addosso a suo marito per un presunto tradimento.
Con il senno di poi non lo rifarei, la reazione esagerata non ha certo portato a nulla di buono


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> quoto!
> sembra che a scelta di rimanere in famiglia sia stata presa da Kid più come "scelta più facile"che non per convinzione.
> *d'altro canto devo dire che anche la moglie ha delle reazioni un po' strane, ad esempio quando lui le ha detto che stava giù per lo "stesso motivo" come è possibile che lei non abbia letteralmete sclerato*?!??! ed inoltre , Kid tua moglie ti ha mai chiesto di lei?!?ti fa domande per sapere se la vedi sempre, se ci lavori gomito a gomito o come è fatta...che ne so, qualsiasi cosa ma un minimo di interesse lo deve dimostrare!!!


semplicemente perchè non siamo tutti uguali....

anche mio marito non parla e non chiede....però l'ho visto seduto a terra in bagno che piangeva....

sicuramente ha sofferto più che se mi avesse dato uno schiaffo e se si fosse sfogato.

(comunque sono reazioni che a me fanno ancora più male e mi fanno sentire ancora più in colpa)


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

ma non deve mica massacrarlo di botte!!!! Io non ho messo in discussione il fatto che lei stia soffrendo però converrai che il quasi disinteresse non è tipico di queste situazioni se non quando decidi di accettare che si perpetri un tradimento.


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> semplicemente perchè non siamo tutti uguali....
> 
> anche mio marito non parla e non chiede....però l'ho visto seduto a terra in bagno che piangeva....
> 
> ...


ma anche tu marito sa che ti sei (forse) innamorata di un altro?Se si, è una cosa che pensa lui oppure l'hai confessata tu?


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ma non deve mica massacrarlo di botte!!!! Io non ho messo in discussione il fatto che lei stia soffrendo però converrai che il quasi disinteresse non è tipico di queste situazioni se non quando decidi di accettare che si perpetri un tradimento.


 
mah, sai, ognuno porta le sue esperienze e ragiona come ragionerebbe lei in quella situazione....

se mio marito mi dicesse... "sono stufo" "sono annoiato" o qualsiasi altra frase che ti lasci intendere un disagio... allora sarebbe sacrosanto l'interrogatorio...
se mio marito mi dicesse "sono innamorato di un'altra" non è che ti da molte alternative... 
tu cosa faresti?
io mi chiuderei in me stessa (e vomiterei tutto il giorno)
però questo non vuol dire fregarsene e non vuol dire rassegnarsi...

ripeto poi, non c'è una reazione giusta e una sbagliata.... 
se ti piomba tutto addosso come sono sicura sia successo alla moglie di kid devi avere il tempo di capire....


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ma anche tu marito sa che ti sei (forse) innamorata di un altro?Se si, è una cosa che pensa lui oppure l'hai confessata tu?


 
no camilla (bellissimo nome!) la reazione era relativa al fatto che mi vedeva cambiata ma non sa dell'altro.... e spero non lo sappia mai (proprio per chi è l'altro) 
comunque togli pure il forse..... (purtroppo)


----------



## Old ellina69 (23 Settembre 2008)

ohkid comincia a dare segnali e rassicurazioni a sua moglie o questa donna inizierà a staccarsi emotivamente. il suo silenzio è preoccupante, indice di profonda delusione, secondo me. kid, fossi in te mi darei una mossa ... ripeto, è tuo l'onere, e la volontà di chiarire e di ricostruire ...non di tua moglie. Vuoi essere preso a schiaffi? datteli da solo e di qualcosa di incisivo a tua moglie, che aspetta solo un tuo gesto chiaro e deciso. Michela è andata ...kaput, basta, non ha più strada nemmeno con lei, abbine un dolce ricordo e riavvicinati a tua moglie con decisione, rischi di perdere anche lei con la tua passività scontrosa. ribacio


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> no camilla (bellissimo nome!) la reazione era relativa al fatto che mi vedeva cambiata ma non sa dell'altro.... e spero non lo sappia mai (proprio per chi è l'altro)
> comunque togli pure il forse..... (purtroppo)


ed è questa la differenza, immagina che tu lo hai detto a tuo marito e che lui in tutta la sua dignitosa e silenziosa sofferenza non chieda mai
di lui, chi è, come è fatto, quante volte lo hai visto, se lo vedi ancora etc..
a te questo suo comportamento non sembrerebbe strano?!?

p.s. camilla non è il mio nome ma solo un nick...a me piace molto però qualcuno lo associa sempre alla fidanzata/moglie? di carlo...


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ohkid comincia a dare segnali e rassicurazioni a sua moglie o questa donna inizierà a staccarsi emotivamente. il suo silenzio è preoccupante, indice di profonda delusione, secondo me. kid, fossi in te mi darei una mossa ... ripeto, è tuo l'onere, e la volontà di chiarire e di ricostruire ...non di tua moglie. Vuoi essere preso a schiaffi? datteli da solo e di qualcosa di incisivo a tua moglie, che aspetta solo un tuo gesto chiaro e deciso. Michela è andata ...kaput, basta, non ha più strada nemmeno con lei, abbine un dolce ricordo e riavvicinati a tua moglie con decisione, rischi di perdere anche lei con la tua passività scontrosa. ribacio


Ciao Ellina,
in effetti c'è una passività emotiva da parte di entrambi, non so quanto possa essere preoccupante il silenzio (di lei) in questo momento però non penso che senza una necessaria "discussione" le cose possano granchè cambiare e di sicuro non è abbinando un dolce ricordo che si riavvicinerà alla moglie. Lui è chiaramente demotivato per quanto abbia scelto di rimanere a casa e la di lei passività (so che lei è quella che soffre maggiormente ma deve darsi una smossa) non lo farà uscire da questo stato di impasse.....

p.s. ho letto la tua storia ed ho sempre pensato che sei una in gamba qualsiasi cosa tu faccia!


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> semplicemente perchè non siamo tutti uguali....
> 
> anche mio marito non parla e non chiede....però l'ho visto seduto a terra in bagno che piangeva....
> 
> ...


Che tristezza.
Ea capitata anche a me una cosa simile.
Lui non ha mai alzato la voce, non ha mai chiesto più di tanto (e gliene sono veramente grata), alle volte pensavo non soffrisse per la nostra separazione.
Ma una volta in cui era venuto a trovare nostro figlio io rentrando a casa prima del previsto l'ho trovato seduto al buio, rannicchiato, con dipinta in faccia una desolzione e smarrimento che mi hanno fatto un male cane.
Credo sia stato li che ho capito di tenere a lui ancora molto...
In ogni modo a volte i comportamenti passivi possono ferire più di mille urli o richieste di chiarimenti


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che tristezza.
> Ea capitata anche a me una cosa simile.
> Lui non ha mai alzato la voce, non ha mai chiesto più di tanto (e gliene sono veramente grata), alle volte pensavo non soffrisse per la nostra separazione.
> Ma una volta in cui era venuto a trovare nostro figlio io rentrando a casa prima del previsto l'ho trovato seduto al buio, rannicchiato, con dipinta in faccia una desolzione e smarrimento che mi hanno fatto un male cane.
> ...


infatti mi ha fatto male, male dentro....
so per certo che se lu non facesse più parte della mia vita ci starei male e per assurdo mi mancherebbero molto di più i suoi difetti che i suoi pregi...
purtroppo però pur sapendo che non si merita tutto il male che non sa che gli sto facendo...
non riesco a fare a meno di continuare questa assurda storia...


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ed è questa la differenza, immagina che tu lo hai detto a tuo marito e che lui in tutta la sua dignitosa e silenziosa sofferenza non chieda mai
> di lui, chi è, come è fatto, quante volte lo hai visto, se lo vedi ancora etc..
> a te questo suo comportamento non sembrerebbe strano?!?
> 
> p.s. camilla non è il mio nome ma solo un nick...a me piace molto però qualcuno lo associa sempre alla fidanzata/moglie? di carlo...


 
non lo so... so solo che bisogna trovarsi dentro per capire e a volte si reagisce in modi che in realtà non ci appartengono....

(io credo che metterei a frutto tutte le tecniche imparate da "C.S.I" e inizierei ad ispezionare ogni millimetro di macchina, abiti, telefono ecc)


----------



## Old camilla (23 Settembre 2008)

io che sono una fan di "senza traccia" e "cold case" prima lo farei sparire e poi lo farei diventare un caso irrisolto!!!
....senza neanche chiedere troppe spiegazioni!


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> quoto!
> sembra che a scelta di rimanere in famiglia sia stata presa da Kid più come "scelta più facile"che non per convinzione.
> d'altro canto devo dire che anche la moglie ha delle reazioni un po' strane, ad esempio quando lui le ha detto che stava giù per lo "stesso motivo" come è possibile che lei non abbia letteralmete sclerato?!??! ed inoltre , Kid tua moglie ti ha mai chiesto di lei?!?ti fa domande per sapere se la vedi sempre, se ci lavori gomito a gomito o come è fatta...che ne so, qualsiasi cosa ma un minimo di interesse lo deve dimostrare!!!


No, non mi ha chiesto più nulla...


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non lo so... so solo che bisogna trovarsi dentro per capire e a volte si reagisce in modi che in realtà non ci appartengono....
> 
> (io credo che metterei a frutto tutte le tecniche imparate da "C.S.I" e inizierei ad ispezionare ogni millimetro di macchina, abiti, telefono ecc)


Ma è per quello che non la capisco... io al minimo dubbio darei fuori di matto, la perquisirei e la interrogherei fino a stremarla... boh!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma una volta in cui era venuto a trovare nostro figlio io rentrando a casa prima del previsto l'ho trovato seduto al buio, rannicchiato, con dipinta in faccia una desolzione e smarrimento che mi hanno fatto un male cane.


Esatto.
A volte l'errore che fanno i traditi e' di non manifestare (per orgoglio?!) il proprio dolore. Questo rende davvero troppo facile ai traditori persistere nelle proprie illusioni...!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> A volte l'errore che fanno i traditi e' di non manifestare (per orgoglio?!) il proprio dolore. *Questo rende davvero troppo facile ai traditori persistere nelle proprie illusioni*...!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Bravo, prova a capirla.
> E se ti risulta faticoso e difficile *pensa a quale sforzo enorme sta facendo lei per capire te e non mandarti a cagare direttamente* (te lo dico sempre con simpatia eh)


 
che poi è l'unica strategia che davvero funziona!
Due calcioni in quel posto e andale!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
Monica di che ti stupisci?

Sentiamo la teoria zen del giorno....massì tanto se ama un'altra vada e sia felice.....


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che poi è l'unica strategia che davvero funziona!
> Due calcioni in quel posto e andale!


Questo è l'amore Vere? Una delle due parti è quella che ragiona e comanda e l'altra quella da rimettere in carreggiata?


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica di che ti stupisci?
> 
> Sentiamo la teoria zen del giorno....massì *tanto se ama un'altra vada e sia felice...*..


ESATTAMENTE.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> L'interesse mica si dimostra per forza sclerando o volendo sapere i dettagli di una relazione.
> Ci sono modi diversi per affrontare il dolore ed esistono caratteri altrettanto dissmili fra loro.
> Magari lei soffre in silenzio e si logora ben più di chi magari strilla, urla e fa andare le mani!
> ...


 
concordo in pieno. Magari per orgoglio, o semplicemente dignità, lei si rifiuta (giustamente a mio avviso, anche se io per carattere gli avrei già buttato i cachemere dal quinto piano...)di dare pari dignità all'altra donna (che è e resta un'estranea, e credimi Kid, quando la polvere si sarà posata, sarai il primo a darmene atto di questo...) nel LORO rapporto, che è il VERO oggetto del contendere!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

*OT Strega*



strega ha detto:


> semplicemente perchè non siamo tutti uguali....
> 
> *anche mio marito non parla e non chiede....però l'ho visto seduto a terra in bagno che piangeva....*
> 
> ...


Ma non ti senti uno schifo di persona a persistere in una storia insulsa con il suo migliore amico?!?!
 (non lo dico come accusa a te, chiedo solo se non ti ci senti tale...!)


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo è l'amore Vere? Una delle due parti è quella che ragiona e comanda e l'altra quella da rimettere in carreggiata?


 
non c'ho tempo, Monica, ma i matrimoni e le famiglie non si tengono su con i fioretti e le poesie!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non c'ho tempo, Monica, ma i matrimoni e le famiglie non si tengono su con i fioretti e le poesie!


Nemmeno con i guizagli e le gabbie però Vere...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Non è questione di guinzagli.

Perché tratti il traditore come un bambino o un cane?!

E' un adulto, si assuma le sue responsabilità! Troppo facile dirgli "Va' e sii felice!"


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è questione di guinzagli.
> 
> Perché tratti il traditore come un bambino o un cane?!
> 
> E' un adulto, si assuma le sue responsabilità! *Troppo facile dirgli "Va' e sii felice*!"


Facile per chi?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

forse anche per il tradito che non ha voglia di lottare?


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> forse anche per il tradito che non ha voglia di lottare?


Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma non ti senti uno schifo di persona a persistere in una storia insulsa con il suo migliore amico?!?!
> (non lo dico come accusa a te, chiedo solo se non ti ci senti tale...!)


 
ciao Verena, ti rispondo di no....
ti rispondo di no perchè non ritengo una storia insulsa quella che sto vivendo.
non è che cambia del tutto la sostanza ma lui (l'altro) è un amico d' infanzia ma non il suo migliore amico (lo dico perchè non è più da tempo la persona che frequentava assiduamente, con cui si confidava, con cui rideva e scherzava).
si sono visti l'ultima volta prima che iniziasse la mia storia con lui e non si sono mai sentiti neanche telefonicamente per un saluto....
non è per giustificarmi ma sai.... frequentare una persona come se fosse realmente il suo migliore amico ed avere una storia con lui non l'avrei sopportato CREDIMI!!!

ripeto non è per giustificarmi... vista da fuori fa schifo lo stesso come lo farebbe comunque qualsiasi tipo di tradimento ma non sono cosi perversa depravata sadica masochista ecc.... mi sono solo innamorata (e oramai sono diversi mesi) di una persona splendida che .... anche mio marito conosce.... tutto qui...


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


 
penso anche io sia inutile lottare per tenere a tutti i costi un amore...
se qualcosa non va non va....
può rimanere rispetto stima e affetto ma l'amore non lo "costringi"...


----------



## Old geisha (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


quoto  e aggiungo .......... l'amore è un generatore di energia.


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


EmmeKappa, su questo non sono d'accordo.
Non bisogna accanirsi quando ci si rende conto che non c'è più nulla da salvare e nessun sentimento è ancora vivo.
Ma secondo me è troppo superficiale gettare la spugna immediatamente.
Ci sono prima altre strade da percorrere e tempo da far passare.
Poi va da se che nelle discussioni qui sul forum gnuno di noi è portatore delle proprie esperienze...e per quel che mi riguarda ti assicuro che per svariati mesi ho creduto che non ci sarebbe stata alcuna possibilità reale di ritrovarci...ma non è stato così.
Ancora adesso mi sento una miracolata e soo contenta di non essermi arresa


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> penso anche io sia inutile lottare per tenere a tutti i costi un amore...
> se qualcosa non va non va....
> può rimanere rispetto stima e affetto ma l'amore non lo "costringi"...


Nel tuo casop Strega, secondo me, finchè non ti allontanerai dall'altro non capirai davvero cosa vuoi.
Le tue decisioni e i tuoi sentimenti in questo momento sono falsati


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ... mi sono solo innamorata (e oramai sono diversi mesi) di una persona splendida che .... anche mio marito conosce.... tutto qui...


 
scusa eh...tu ti sei "innamorata" della persona stupenda...
kid pure lui mi pare dica la stessa cosa...

ma perchè allora non prendete il coraggio a 2 mani e  parlate chiaramente con i vostri mariti/mogli e permettete anche a loro di "affrontare" la realtà???
ma come pensate che questi poverini vivano con questa spada di damocle sulla loro testa?? 

se non c'è + amore per loro...abbiate il coraggio di ammetterlo e di scegliere ognuno il meglio per se... 

qui mi pare si sia tutti "innamorati" ma nessuno però ha il coraggio di "viverselo" st'Amore!!


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> penso anche io sia inutile lottare per tenere a tutti i costi un amore...
> se qualcosa non va non va....
> può rimanere rispetto stima e affetto ma l'amore non lo "costringi"...
















scusa ancora...ma credo che il rispetto è andato a farsi benedire nel momento in cui si è andati a letto con un'altro/a...e la stima pure chissà dove è andata a finire...
anche sull'affetto ci sarebbe da ridire....


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa eh...tu ti sei "innamorata" della persona stupenda...
> kid pure lui mi pare dica la stessa cosa...
> 
> ma perchè allora non prendete il coraggio a 2 mani e parlate chiaramente con i vostri mariti/mogli e permettete anche a loro di "affrontare" la realtà???
> ...


perchè purtroppo non è tutto cosi semplice.


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa ancora...ma credo che il rispetto è andato a farsi benedire nel momento in cui si è andati a letto con un'altro/a...e la stima pure chissà dove è andata a finire...
> anche sull'affetto ci sarebbe da ridire....


 
stavo generalizzando, a prescindere dal tradimento... se l'amore non c'è più non c'è più...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


Ma le sfumature le fanno solo qui da me?
Che vuol dire che se c'è amore c'è amore punto?
Io me lo ricordo, monica, che prima che al tuo ex marito accadesse quello che è accaduto hai accarezzato nascostamente l'idea che ci potesse essere ancora qualcosa. E ricordo che mi ero fatta l'idea che forse, se all'epoca avessi lottato.... Chissà. Per dire che probabilmente kid, mr black, strega e quant'altri non stanno a casa senza amore rinunciando alla donna/uomo della loro vita per la gabbia familiare, ma sono, semplicemente confusi. E quando si è confusi nel cuore e si deve fare una scelta forse è più intelligente fare una scelta razionale, quella che ci consiglierebbe la mamma o il saggio: resta a casa e riprova. E non per amore di sacrificio, ma perchè nella confusione la cosa migliore è riflettere e non muoversi troppo. Poi,s e davvero l'amore è finito del tutto e non ci sono chance, allora vada.... Ma pensa che smacco per il povero kid se andasse a stare con michela e poi si rendesse conto che  non ne valeva la pena ed era un fuoco di paglia! Oppure se restasse a casa con l'aria da cane bastonato e alla fine fosse la moglie a chiedere il divorzio perchè il suo muso lungo alla fin fine l'ha fatta disamorare.....


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> perchè purtroppo non è tutto cosi semplice.


certo che non lo è...i figli...le case...i soldi...
lo so bene che non lo è...
però  tutti hanno il "coraggio" di tradire e di "innamorarsi" e nessuno o quasi per ammettere di essere una schifezza come materiale umano...

(senza offesa è un discorso generale)


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Nel tuo casop Strega, secondo me, finchè non ti allontanerai dall'altro non capirai davvero cosa vuoi.
> Le tue decisioni e i tuoi sentimenti in questo momento sono falsati


Quoto Streghetta... e lo sai che è vero. Che poi sia difficile, ne so qualcosa...


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> certo che non lo è...i figli...le case...i soldi...
> lo so bene che non lo è...
> però  tutti hanno il "coraggio" di tradire e di "innamorarsi" e nessuno o quasi per ammettere di essere una schifezza come materiale umano...
> 
> (senza offesa è un discorso generale)


Forse anche perchè, anche se non si vuole ammetterlo non è proprio tutto sto grande amore e anche perchè (chiaramente anche questo non si vuole ammetterlo), nel proprio matrimonio non si sta così male,e sempre anche perchè ammettere tutto ciò vorrebbe dire che hai sbagliato tutto e ammettere che sei tremendamente in torto........miii che giro di ammissioni e perchè


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa eh...tu ti sei "innamorata" della persona stupenda...
> kid pure lui mi pare dica la stessa cosa...
> 
> ma perchè allora non prendete il coraggio a 2 mani e  parlate chiaramente con i vostri mariti/mogli e permettete anche a loro di "affrontare" la realtà???
> ...


Se fosse così facile, non esisterebbero problemi in amore!


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se fosse così facile, non esisterebbero problemi in amore!


Difatti l'amore non dovrebbe essere un problema ne dovrebbe nascere...anzi diciamo non dovrebbe crescere sul dolore di altri....non ha senso.


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se fosse così facile, non esisterebbero problemi in amore!


 
ma sai a volte penso che i "problemi d'amore" vengono perchè non si ha niente di "meglio da fare e da pensare"...
(è una provocazione ma ci credo molto)


----------



## ranatan (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma sai a volte penso che i "problemi d'amore" vengono perchè non si ha niente di "meglio da fare e da pensare"...
> (è una provocazione ma ci credo molto)


In parte concordo.
E come avevo detto in passato aggiungo: "quando si gode di ottima salute!"


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Forse anche perchè, anche se non si vuole ammetterlo non è proprio tutto sto grande amore e anche perchè (chiaramente anche questo non si vuole ammetterlo), nel proprio matrimonio non si sta così male,e sempre anche perchè ammettere tutto ciò vorrebbe dire che hai sbagliato tutto e ammettere che sei tremendamente in torto........miii che giro di ammissioni e perchè












hai ragione ... troppe ammissioni.....troppa fatica


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In parte concordo.
> E come avevo detto in passato aggiungo: "quando si gode di ottima salute!"


infatti...ho sempre pensato che se il mio ex marito si fosse dovuto "sbattere" per portare avanti la famiglia...magari avrebbe avuto meno tempo per andarsi a "innamorare" di un'altra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per carità Streghetta, la colpa è mia... però cazzo, aiutami, sei mia moglie! Se c'è da bastonare, bastonami!


Mi sembra lo spirito di un adolescente che agisce il suo disagio personale e finge di ribellarsi, ma in realtà non aspetta altro che il genitore risolva al posto suo il suo disagio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non lo so... so solo che bisogna trovarsi dentro per capire e a volte si reagisce in modi che in realtà non ci appartengono....
> 
> (io credo che metterei a frutto tutte le tecniche imparate da "C.S.I" e inizierei ad ispezionare ogni millimetro di macchina, abiti, telefono ecc)


Lo sai vero che più perseveri e più ti leghi e rendi più difficile chiudere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> penso anche io sia inutile lottare per tenere a tutti i costi un amore...
> se qualcosa non va non va....
> può rimanere rispetto stima e affetto ma l'amore non lo "costringi"...


 Ricorda che se venisse fuori la tua storia te li scordi stima e affetto da tuo marito.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere in amore non si lotta. Altrimenti c'è qualcuno che vince e qualcuno che perde. Spreco di energia. Se è amore è amore, punto. Anche quando l'amore se ne va. O si trasforma.


 
non sono MINIMAMENTE d'accordo.

L'amore tra due single è un conto, una FAMIGLIA impone altre responsabilità.


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> penso anche io sia inutile lottare per tenere a tutti i costi un amore...
> se qualcosa non va non va....
> *può rimanere rispetto stima e affetto ma l'amore non lo "costringi".*..


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ripeto non è per giustificarmi... vista da fuori fa schifo lo stesso come lo farebbe comunque qualsiasi tipo di tradimento ma non sono cosi perversa depravata sadica masochista ecc.... mi sono solo innamorata (e oramai sono diversi mesi) di una persona splendida che .... anche mio marito conosce.... tutto qui...


la storia, finché resta una storia d'amanti, è INSULSA. Aggravata dal tradimento anche amicale.

La persona "splendida" come si sta comportando con te?!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> scusa eh...tu ti sei "innamorata" della persona stupenda...
> kid pure lui mi pare dica la stessa cosa...
> 
> ma perchè allora non prendete il coraggio a 2 mani e parlate chiaramente con i vostri mariti/mogli e permettete anche a loro di "affrontare" la realtà???
> ...


E pure questa è una grande verità...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> perchè purtroppo non è tutto cosi semplice.


 
tipo che lui la moglie non la lascia?!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quoto Streghetta... e lo sai che è vero. Che poi sia difficile, ne so qualcosa...


 
cioé quoti Ranatan?


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma le sfumature le fanno solo qui da me?
> Che vuol dire che se c'è amore c'è amore punto?
> Io me lo ricordo, monica, che prima che al tuo ex marito accadesse quello che è accaduto hai accarezzato nascostamente l'idea che ci potesse essere ancora qualcosa. E ricordo che mi ero fatta l'idea che forse, se all'epoca avessi lottato.... Chissà. Per dire che probabilmente kid, mr black, strega e quant'altri non stanno a casa senza amore rinunciando alla donna/uomo della loro vita per la gabbia familiare, ma sono, semplicemente confusi. E quando si è confusi nel cuore e si deve fare una scelta forse è più intelligente fare una scelta razionale, quella che ci consiglierebbe la mamma o il saggio: resta a casa e riprova. E non per amore di sacrificio, ma perchè nella confusione la cosa migliore è riflettere e non muoversi troppo. Poi,s e davvero l'amore è finito del tutto e non ci sono chance, allora vada.... Ma pensa che smacco per il povero kid se andasse a stare con michela e poi si rendesse conto che non ne valeva la pena ed era un fuoco di paglia! Oppure se restasse a casa con l'aria da cane bastonato e alla fine fosse la moglie a chiedere il divorzio perchè il suo muso lungo alla fin fine l'ha fatta disamorare.....


E infatti è per quello che non si rischia. Ma se è amore vero alla fine ritorna. Se non ritorna è perchè tutto quell'amore non c'era...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se fosse così facile, non esisterebbero problemi in amore!


 
un po' qualunquista come commento, no?!

Rovescia la prospettiva, tua moglie ti tradisce e poi ti dice "ehhh lo sai, com'è! Sarebbe troppo bello se non ci fossero problemi in amore"!


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Forse anche perchè, anche se non si vuole ammetterlo non è proprio tutto sto grande amore e anche perchè (chiaramente anche questo non si vuole ammetterlo), nel proprio matrimonio non si sta così male,e sempre anche perchè ammettere tutto ciò vorrebbe dire che hai sbagliato tutto e ammettere che sei tremendamente in torto........miii che giro di ammissioni e perchè


 
chi mi conosce dall'inizio della mia storia sa che non ho mai dato nessuna colpa a mio marito, non ho mai detto che il mio matrimonio non sia stato felice, non ho mai detto che sono nel giusto non ho mai dato colpa nemmeno all'altro....
ho scelto io e mi sono trovata dentro io
sono stata strafelice per 20 anni con mio marito e non rimpiango o rinnego nulla della mia storia con lui che è una persona straordinaria.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma sai a volte penso che i "problemi d'amore" vengono perchè non si ha niente di "meglio da fare e da pensare"...
> (è una provocazione ma ci credo molto)


altro che!

Agli inquieti dagli un bel problemino di salute, e vedi come si riattaccano a mogliera e maritino!!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non sono MINIMAMENTE d'accordo.
> 
> L'amore tra due single è un conto, una FAMIGLIA impone altre responsabilità.


Vere scusa eh, ma che palle! Le responsabilità di una famiglia si possono mantenere anche se ci si innamora di un'altra persona. Che sia più complicato è ovvio, ma non impossibile. Basta volerlo.


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tipo che lui la moglie non la lascia?!


 
no verena, e lo sai che io ne faccio solo una questione di figli...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricorda che se venisse fuori la tua storia te li scordi stima e affetto da tuo marito.


 
una mia amica si sta separando dal marito e non per un adulterio...ma per un'AMICIZIA scoperta! (e lei l'aveva ben tradito in passato con un altro, in modi anche pesanti! E lui non lo sa...)


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che più perseveri e più ti leghi e rendi più difficile chiudere?


 
potrebbe essere come potrebbe essere vero invece che andando avanti mi stufi della situazione....

ma questo come al solito non lo posso sapere...

e come avrai capito forza di volontà in questo momento non ne ho ...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere scusa eh, ma che palle! Le responsabilità di una famiglia si possono mantenere anche se ci si innamora di un'altra persona. Che sia più complicato è ovvio, ma non impossibile. Basta volerlo.


 
certo, come no!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> no verena, e lo sai che io ne faccio solo una questione di figli...


 
quindi sei tu che non lasceresti il marito?

Insomma, qual'è il problema?


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cioé quoti Ranatan?


Si...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

in effetti....la quoto anch'io


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un po' qualunquista come commento, no?!
> 
> Rovescia la prospettiva, tua moglie ti tradisce e poi ti dice "ehhh lo sai, com'è! Sarebbe troppo bello se non ci fossero problemi in amore"!


Sarà qualunquista, ma è la verità! Se mia moglie mi dicesse una cosa del genere darei fuori di matto, certo! Ma cosa vuol dire questo?


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sarà qualunquista, ma è la verità! *Se mia moglie mi dicesse una cosa del genere darei fuori di matto, certo*! Ma cosa vuol dire questo?


Quindi il tuo grande amore per l'altra svanirebbe?


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo grande amore per l'altra svanirebbe?


Non lo so, dovrei trovarmici...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sarà qualunquista, ma è la verità! Se mia moglie mi dicesse una cosa del genere darei fuori di matto, certo! Ma cosa vuol dire questo?


 Vuol dire che sei in una fase* di immaturità° e che vuoi sentirti al centro dei sentimenti di altri...


* vuol dire che passa e devi farla passare tu.

° Non ti offendere ma non si può tradire la moglie, darle il dolore di raccontarglierlo senza rimboccarsi le maniche per ricostruire, aspettandosi che faccia LEI tutto ...questo è immaturo!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, dovrei trovarmici...


Prova ad immaginarlo. Potrebbe succedere anche a lei...


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prova ad immaginarlo. Potrebbe succedere anche a lei...


Io non metterei la mano sul fuoco per nessuno...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non metterei la mano sul fuoco per nessuno...


Nemmeno io. Comunque era per capire se ti spiacerebbe per il possesso, o se saresti dispiaciuto se si innamorasse di un altro...


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quindi sei tu che non lasceresti il marito?
> 
> Insomma, qual'è il problema?


 
vere.....ma che ci fa l'apostrofo in mezzo a quel qual è????


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sarà qualunquista, ma è la verità! Se mia moglie mi dicesse una cosa del genere darei fuori di matto, certo! Ma cosa vuol dire questo?


 
che siamo tutti (mi ci metto io per prima all'epoca) parziali nel giudicare le situazioni.

Tu hai la classica ambivalenza (un sacco di testi sull'argomento ne parlano) dell'adultero che torna in famiglia ma con la testa è ancora di là...ahime', i risotti non si fanno con i se e con i ma! Se continui ad ondeggiare ambivalente, il tuo matrimonio rischia di andare allo sfascio...datti un termine limite per l'ondeggiamento, dopo di che, deciso!
ASSUMITI LE TUE RESPONSABILITA', RICONQUISTA TUA MOGLIE, METTI LEI AL PRIMO POSTO, NON TE STESSO, e hai una speranza di farcela, di salvare la tua famiglia!!!!
E no, non pensare che il termine per l'ondeggiamento sia infinito!!!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> vere.....ma che ci fa l'apostrofo in mezzo a quel qual è????


 
pussa via nanerottolo!


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pussa via nanerottolo!


 
chiedo perdono attempata verena!


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Comunque era per capire se ti spiacerebbe per il possesso, o se saresti dispiaciuto se si innamorasse di un altro...


Mi spiacerebbe per entrambe le cose onestamente...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi spiacerebbe per entrambe le cose onestamente...


Prova a pensarlo e ripensarlo, magari ti aiuta...


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prova a pensarlo e ripensarlo, magari ti aiuta...


Aggiornamento del Martedì sera: oggi è stata una giornata tranquilla. Abbiamo pranzato insieme con aperitivo in città annesso. Oggi l'ho guardata bene (non sono malato, non so perchè ma in questo periodo la osservo molto di più!) ed è bella... molto spesso me ne dimenticato! Stronzata? può essere...


----------



## Old strega (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento del Martedì sera: oggi è stata una giornata tranquilla. Abbiamo pranzato insieme con aperitivo in città annesso. Oggi l'ho guardata bene (non sono malato, non so perchè ma in questo periodo la osservo molto di più!) ed è bella... molto spesso me ne dimenticato! Stronzata? può essere...


 
ma con chi? M. o tua moglie??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento del Martedì sera: oggi è stata una giornata tranquilla. Abbiamo pranzato insieme con aperitivo in città annesso. Oggi l'ho guardata bene (non sono malato, non so perchè ma in questo periodo la osservo molto di più!) ed è bella... molto spesso me ne dimenticato! *Stronzata?* può essere...


 Abbastanza ...non è un'osservazione oggettiva e vederla bella è un tuo segno di interesse...ma il non vederla bella non giustificherebbe il tuo tradimento.


----------



## Kid (23 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ma con chi? M. o tua moglie??


Mia moglie...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbastanza ...non è un'osservazione oggettiva e vederla bella è un tuo segno di interesse...*ma il non vederla bella non giustificherebbe il tuo tradimento*.


 
Persa delle volte proprio non ti capisco... Sarà un limite mio. 
Era un concetto più ampio del bello estetico. Mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa delle volte proprio non ti capisco... *Sarà un limite mio.*
> Era un concetto più ampio del bello estetico. Mah...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Quando si ama tutto attorno diventa bello. E' la gioia che lo illumina...


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando si ama tutto attorno diventa bello. E' la gioia che lo illumina...


Questa è la prima volta che qualcuno mi dice che sono innamorato di mia moglie!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Te lo dobbiamo dire noi?
Pero' mo' lancio una provocazione.

Tornate da un viaggio, vostra moglie/marito, madre/padre dei vostri figli vi viene incontro al binario del treno e ...ehm, non è che vi sembra così fantastico. Non vi fa battere il cuore, non è né il piu' bello, né il piu' elegante lì sul binario (dove ci sono giovani coppie che si baciano...).

Che fate, pensate "la magia è finita, ma lui è il compagno/a che ho scelto, che ho, che mi è vicino nei momenti belli e brutti della vita, con i nostri figli", e tirate innanzi, consci che il tempo delle scelte è passato, ora è tempo di DARE qualcosa alla vita, invece che prendere?

Oppure vi ritratte, siete freddo/scontroso con lei/lui, e domani in ufficio vi tirate, alla ricerca, piu' o meno consapevole, di "qualcosa di meglio"?!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Te lo dobbiamo dire noi?
> Pero' mo' lancio una provocazione.
> 
> Tornate da un viaggio, vostra moglie/marito, madre/padre dei vostri figli vi viene incontro al binario del treno e ...ehm, non è che vi sembra così fantastico. Non vi fa battere il cuore, non è né il piu' bello, né il piu' elegante lì sul binario (dove ci sono giovani coppie che si baciano...).
> ...


Se la magia è finita la cerco altrove. Non è detto che la si debba cercare per forza in un altro amore però. Parlo di marito e figli ovviamente.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

..senza dimenticare che "il qualcosa di meglio" magari è tale perché è un single che  ha un po' piu' di tempo del vostro efficiente maritino/mogliettina per palestra, abiti firmati, happy hour e quant'altro, non avendo né figli né impicci, e la stessa cosa vale per TALUNI (non generalizziamo!) malmaritati ambo sessi che investono piu' in queste cose che nei compagni e che spesso non hanno figli....(o che hanno a casa efficientissimi compagni, poi pero' disprezzati nell'intimo, che badano a tutto cio' per loro...)


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se la magia è finita la cerco altrove. Non è detto che la si debba cercare per forza in un altro amore però. Parlo di marito e figli ovviamente.


tipo in cosa?

E cosa fai di marito e figli?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tipo in cosa?
> 
> E cosa fai di marito e figli?


Cerco la magia in altro, se è la magia che voglio. Lo so è da vigliacchi, ma non credo avrei mai avuto la forza di andarmene via. Ma nemmeno di tradire. Beh l'ha fatto lui, quindi...

ps Vere i figli non c'entrano, li hai sempre, da sposata da separata da single. Che si sia madre o padre. Responsabili.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Cerco la magia in altro, se è la magia che voglio. Lo so è da vigliacchi, ma non credo avrei mai avuto la forza di andarmene via. Ma nemmeno di tradire*. Beh l'ha fatto lui, quindi...
> 
> ps Vere i figli non c'entrano, li hai sempre, da sposata da separata da single. Che si sia madre o padre. Responsabili.


 
toh, per una volta sono d'accordo con te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A parte gli scherzi, non penso sia da vigliacchi, penso invece sia da persone sensibili, che amano e non tradiscono, e stanno accanto alla persona che amano anzhe senza bisogno di emozioni farlocche!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> toh, per una volta sono d'accordo con te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah io invece credo sia da vigliacchi. Stare lì e non fare nulla, aspettando che gli altri agiscano per te...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Beh, dipende dalla situazione...se un marito ti umilia con il suo comportamento reiterato negli anni, non c'è che una via...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Pero' io la provocazione l'ho lanciata ai "traditori"...forza, dove siete?!


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' io la provocazione l'ho lanciata ai "traditori"...forza, dove siete?!


Verena, in questo momento è chiaro che non mi sento pronto a rispondere alla tua provocazione... è chiaro che sceglierei la via lastricata d'oro anzichè quella irta e piena di ostacoli... dammi tempo!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' io la provocazione l'ho lanciata ai "traditori"...forza, dove siete?!


 
eccomi qua.... traditore (ex), bastardo presente... te l'ho già detto Kid, il percorso è tutto tuo. ma tu ora sei ancora avvolto nella nebbia e sei portato più a vedere i motivi per cui hai tradito piuttosto che le passioni e le ragioni che ti hanno portato a sposarti. Io in quel periodo ero un "cerbero" ed ogni occasione era buona per disistimare mia moglie e denigrarla ai miei occhi legittimando il tradimento. Fare tabula rasa è difficile e il percorso tortuoso. Riscoprire ciò che ha fatto unire è complicato (il lavoro i figli) e comunque inizialmente anche se ti ritagli tempo con tua moglie, quel "tempo" non ha lo stesso sapore e la stessa freschezza (stupida) di quello che passavi con l'amante. Lei in quuesto momento potrebbe fare qualsiasi cosa e la scelta di chiudersi, a mio avviso non è sbagliata, lei attende, che sia tu, se lo vorrai a fare il primo passo; è chiaro che i primi passi saranno dettati dalla "ragione" e non dalla passione ma se perseveri - e non ricadi in tentazione - poi tutto diviene più facile e si torna vicini, si torna complici e, ti auguro, che un giorno dopo aver fatto l'amore tu possa dire... ma che cazzo avevo nella testa?  ma ha ragione Verena, bisogna iniziare a vedere la persona con occhi diversi, cercando di capirne i difetti, perdonarli se si riesce. Ma lei è solamente lì che ti aspetta il cammino, il passo lo devi fare TU! a mio avviso è un errore (che io ho commesso, ma fa parte del percorso) di ergersi a cerbero, fare paragoni, esigere attenzioni o sesso o altro. bisogna avere pazienza, fare un cool down period... e riniziare da capo. GUardando indietro questo periodo credo che quanto ho passato sia stata la prova più difficile della mia esistenza - e di cose, nella vita, ne ho fatte e realizzate tante con successo -. Ora è il periodo della nebbia e non puoi che muoverti come ti stai muovendo, ma se inizi il cammino - e ti astieni - prima o poi la nebbia passa. Datti questa possibilità, poi potrai dire di aver tentato tutto e fatto tutto quanto era possibile. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> eccomi qua.... traditore (ex), bastardo presente... te l'ho già detto Kid, il percorso è tutto tuo. ma tu ora sei ancora avvolto nella nebbia e sei portato più a vedere i motivi per cui hai tradito piuttosto che le passioni e le ragioni che ti hanno portato a sposarti. Io in quel periodo ero un "cerbero" ed ogni occasione era buona per disistimare mia moglie e denigrarla ai miei occhi legittimando il tradimento. Fare tabula rasa è difficile e il percorso tortuoso. Riscoprire ciò che ha fatto unire è complicato (il lavoro i figli) e comunque inizialmente anche se ti ritagli tempo con tua moglie, quel "tempo" non ha lo stesso sapore e la stessa freschezza (stupida) di quello che passavi con l'amante. Lei in quuesto momento potrebbe fare qualsiasi cosa e la scelta di chiudersi, a mio avviso non è sbagliata, lei attende, che sia tu, se lo vorrai a fare il primo passo; è chiaro che i primi passi saranno dettati dalla "ragione" e non dalla passione ma se perseveri - e non ricadi in tentazione - poi tutto diviene più facile e si torna vicini, si torna complici e, ti auguro, che un giorno dopo aver fatto l'amore tu possa dire... ma che cazzo avevo nella testa?  ma ha ragione Verena, bisogna iniziare a vedere la persona con occhi diversi, cercando di capirne i difetti, perdonarli se si riesce. Ma lei è solamente lì che ti aspetta il cammino, il passo lo devi fare TU! a mio avviso è un errore (che io ho commesso, ma fa parte del percorso) di ergersi a cerbero, fare paragoni, esigere attenzioni o sesso o altro. bisogna avere pazienza, fare un cool down period... e riniziare da capo. GUardando indietro questo periodo credo che quanto ho passato sia stata la prova più difficile della mia esistenza - e di cose, nella vita, ne ho fatte e realizzate tante con successo -. Ora è il periodo della nebbia e non puoi che muoverti come ti stai muovendo, ma se inizi il cammino - e ti astieni - prima o poi la nebbia passa. Datti questa possibilità, poi potrai dire di aver tentato tutto e fatto tutto quanto era possibile. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ti ringrazio per i consigli, si vede che vengono dal cuore di una persona che ha sofferto ma ha vinto. Ho smesso da qualche giorno di cercare di fare paragoni tra mia moglie e l'altra, perchè ho visto che non mi portavano da nessuna parte. Io, come ho sempre detto, credo che il problema non sia da imputare ad altri che a me. Devo solo capire dove mi sono perso, imboccare una strada e vedere dove mi prota. ma la volontà c'è, ogni giorno che passa me ne rendo conto un pò di più. 

Uscirne è possibile, solo che è davvero difficile. Non mi sono stupito quando hai scritto che per te è stata la prova più difficile, perchè anche per me è così.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Verena, in questo momento è chiaro che non mi sento pronto a rispondere alla tua provocazione... è chiaro che sceglierei la via lastricata d'oro anzichè quella irta e piena di ostacoli... dammi tempo!


 
è già un inizio, dire "non mi sento pronto". Ci sta. La rottura con la tua ex è fresca.

Ma il tic tac scorre...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Uscirne è possibile, solo che è davvero difficile. Non mi sono stupito quando hai scritto che per te è stata la prova più difficile, perchè anche per me è così.


 
in sincerità, anche per me è stata la prova piu' difficile dell'esistenza (persino piu' della malattia).


----------



## Old strega (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Te lo dobbiamo dire noi?
> Pero' mo' lancio una provocazione.
> 
> Tornate da un viaggio, vostra moglie/marito, madre/padre dei vostri figli vi viene incontro al binario del treno e ...ehm, non è che vi sembra così fantastico. Non vi fa battere il cuore, non è né il piu' bello, né il piu' elegante lì sul binario (dove ci sono giovani coppie che si baciano...).
> ...


 
Strega presente! io sono convinta che passerò il resto della mia vita con mio marito che amo, gli errori servono a rendere più forti le persone e sicuramente se dovessi trovarmi in altre situazioni del genere le affronterei diversamente (non è tutto oro quello che luccica....) 
con lui ho costruito 20 anni di vita quotidiana che ci hanno portato ad avere due meraviglie e una vita di condivisioni (sotto tutti i punti di vista)... ho perso la testa in un momento che ... probabilmente avevo bisogno di perderla per capire....
vivrò con il rimorso ma mi serve sicuramente per continuare a tenere vivo il mio matrimonio...
perciò se dovessi tornare da un viaggio e trovare mio marito ad aspettarmi ... credimi, il cuore me lo farebbe battere forte (ancora più di quando davo tutto per scontato...)


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Strega presente! io sono convinta che passerò il resto della mia vita con mio marito che amo, gli errori servono a rendere più forti le persone e sicuramente se dovessi trovarmi in altre situazioni del genere le affronterei diversamente (non è tutto oro quello che luccica....)
> con lui ho costruito 20 anni di vita quotidiana che ci hanno portato ad avere due meraviglie e una vita di condivisioni (sotto tutti i punti di vista)... ho perso la testa in un momento che ... probabilmente avevo bisogno di perderla per capire....
> vivrò con il rimorso ma mi serve sicuramente per continuare a tenere vivo il mio matrimonio...
> perciò se dovessi tornare da un viaggio e trovare mio marito ad aspettarmi ... credimi, il cuore me lo farebbe battere forte (ancora più di quando davo tutto per scontato...)


Ci stavo giusto pensando oggi... magari a Verena verranno i capelli bianchi a sentirmi dire una cosa del genere, però secondo me è plausibile... Io credo che il tradimento faccia parte di quel processo di difesa che Verena definisce "anticorpi" del matrimonio. Ovvero, che il tradimento venga attuato dal nostro subconscio per rafforzare un legame che sta morendo... altrimenti come si spiegherebbe che alla fine pochi tradimenti sfociano in una relazione ufficiale? Probabilmente il nostro cervello ci spinge fino al limite accettabile, per poi farci tornare indietro con più convinzione. Sono un eretico?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ci stavo giusto pensando oggi... magari a Verena verranno i capelli bianchi a sentirmi dire una cosa del genere, però secondo me è plausibile... Io credo che il tradimento faccia parte di quel processo di difesa che Verena definisce "anticorpi" del matrimonio. Ovvero, *che il tradimento venga attuato dal nostro subconscio per rafforzare un legame che sta morendo... altrimenti come si spiegherebbe che alla fine pochi tradimenti sfociano in una relazione ufficiale? Probabilmente il nostro cervello ci spinge fino al limite accettabile, per poi farci tornare indietro con più convinzione*. Sono un eretico?


Bello.


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello.


Visto il numero di post di questo thread, alla fine potrei decidere di pubblicarlo... titolo: TRADIMENTO E REDENZIONE: gli utenti del forum Tradimento.net, si confrontano su uno dei mali del genere umano!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ci stavo giusto pensando oggi... magari a Verena verranno i capelli bianchi a sentirmi dire una cosa del genere, però secondo me è plausibile... Io credo che il tradimento faccia parte di quel processo di difesa che Verena definisce "anticorpi" del matrimonio. Ovvero, che il tradimento venga attuato dal nostro subconscio per rafforzare un legame che sta morendo... altrimenti come si spiegherebbe che alla fine pochi tradimenti sfociano in una relazione ufficiale? Probabilmente il nostro cervello ci spinge fino al limite accettabile, per poi farci tornare indietro con più convinzione. Sono un eretico?


 
il tutto è un po' troppo autoassolutorio per i miei gusti (non ti sento ancora "pentito", e nemmeno Strega...ma ci arriverete, tranquilli) ma sostanzialmente penso abbia un nocciolo di verità...


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tutto è un po' troppo autoassolutorio per i miei gusti (non ti sento ancora "pentito", e nemmeno Strega...ma ci arriverete, tranquilli) ma sostanzialmente penso abbia un nocciolo di verità...


In fondo quando c'è sentimento, non c'è mai pentimento!

Neri per caso docet!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzo Verena eh..


----------



## Old Mr.Black (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E infatti è per quello che non si rischia. Ma se è amore vero alla fine ritorna. Se non ritorna è perchè tutto quell'amore non c'era...


un saluto a tutti, e' un po che non scrivo il tempo è sempre tiranno.

e' quello che sto facendo... aspetto e vedo che succede. Di una cosa sono sicuro.... non voglio assolutamente buttare all'aria 10 anni con la mia fidanzata. Voglio riprovarci....voglio (ri)crederci.

Se poi il pensiero per l'altra sara' cosi' forte allora bona le'... prendero' la mia decisione.

Certo che con l'altra si sta chiudendo in modo catastrofico...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (24 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> certo che non lo è...i figli...le case...i soldi...
> lo so bene che non lo è...


guarda

io non sono sposato e non ho figli e sono in affitto ma non e' semplice lo stesso fidati.


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti, e' un po che non scrivo il tempo è sempre tiranno.
> 
> e' quello che sto facendo... aspetto e vedo che succede. Di una cosa sono sicuro.... non voglio assolutamente buttare all'aria 10 anni con la mia fidanzata. Voglio riprovarci....voglio (ri)crederci.
> 
> ...



Ciao Mr, sviluppi? Stammi bene.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao Mr, sviluppi? Stammi bene.


 
diciamo che sto cercando di recuperare con la mia ragazza.... forse e' arrivato il momento di vuotare il sacco. 


l'altra e' allo stremo ed io sto morendo per questo ma non so veramente come aiutarla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho pensato anche di andarmene di casa per un po ma poi c'ho ripensato. Non si risolvono i problemi scappando..


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> diciamo che sto cercando di recuperare con la mia ragazza....
> 
> 
> l'altra e' allo stremo ed io sto morendo per questo ma non so veramente come aiutarla.
> ...


Bravo... hai il mio appoggio e la mia comprensione. Tieni duro!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

ci avete tante di quelle buone speranze che vi invidio.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Mr. Black, ma l'altra è sempre isterica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ci stavo giusto pensando oggi... magari a Verena verranno i capelli bianchi a sentirmi dire una cosa del genere, però secondo me è plausibile... Io credo che il tradimento faccia parte di quel processo di difesa che Verena definisce "anticorpi" del matrimonio. Ovvero, che il tradimento venga attuato dal nostro subconscio per rafforzare un legame che sta morendo... altrimenti come si spiegherebbe che alla fine pochi tradimenti sfociano in una relazione ufficiale? Probabilmente il nostro cervello ci spinge fino al limite accettabile, per poi farci tornare indietro con più convinzione. Sono un eretico?


Hai illustrato con lucidità il motivo tuo, e di molti, del tradimento il voler avere la controprova che la decisione presa è quella giusta.
Naturalmente bisognerebbe essere sicuri al momento in cui si prende la decisione... anche perché non credo che farebbe piacere scoprire che anche il partner vuole fare qualche confronto ...così giusto per tornare più innamorato e convinto che pria...


----------



## Old giulia (24 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai illustrato con lucidità il motivo tuo, e di molti, del tradimento il voler avere la controprova che la decisione presa è quella giusta.
> Naturalmente bisognerebbe essere sicuri al momento in cui si prende la decisione... anche perché non credo che farebbe piacere scoprire che anche il partner vuole fare qualche confronto ...così giusto per tornare più innamorato e convinto che pria...


 

Hai ragione tu P/R... bisognerebbe fare "il confronto" di comune accordo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Giulia


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu P/R... bisognerebbe fare "il confronto" di comune accordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi me lo dice che non l'abbia già fatto?


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Temi che tua moglie ti tradisca/ti abbia tradito?

Strategia n. 5678 del traditore per alleggerirsi la coscienza?


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Temi che tua moglie ti tradisca/ti abbia tradito?
> 
> Strategia n. 5678 del traditore per alleggerirsi la coscienza?



Ahahahah! Siete fantastici. Senza ironia!


----------



## Old geisha (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Temi che tua moglie ti tradisca/ti abbia tradito?
> 
> Strategia n. 5678 del traditore per alleggerirsi la coscienza?


Vere sei troppo forte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Vere sei troppo forte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aggiornamento del Giovedì mattina.

Settimana decisamente tranquilla, nessun litigio, nessuna battutina fuori posto, l'ho trattata decisamente meglio rispetto ad una settimana fa. Pentimento? Di quello ancora nemmeno l'ombra. A livello sessuale siamo ancora un pò freddina, ma forse il ghiaccio si sta sciogliendo. Siamo (sono) ancora un pò "distanti/e", ma quantomeno mi sembra di poter dire che il peggio è passato. Lei continua a non chiedermi nulla, anche se qualche volta mi accusa di non essere abbastanza affettuoso. Ha ragione, ma mi serve ancora tempo, ho la testa così piena!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento del Giovedì mattina.
> 
> Settimana decisamente tranquilla, nessun litigio, nessuna battutina fuori posto, l'ho trattata decisamente meglio rispetto ad una settimana fa. Pentimento? Di quello ancora nemmeno l'ombra. A livello sessuale siamo ancora un pò freddina, ma forse il ghiaccio si sta sciogliendo. Siamo (sono) ancora un pò "distanti/e", ma quantomeno mi sembra di poter dire che il peggio è passato. Lei continua a non chiedermi nulla, anche se qualche volta mi accusa di non essere abbastanza affettuoso. Ha ragione, ma mi serve ancora tempo, ho la testa così piena!


 
ciao Kid... e di M. che dici??


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ciao Kid... e di M. che dici??


Ti dico che lei dovrebbe essere un esempio per tutti gli amanti del mondo. Mi evita, non si fa sentire, mi ha chiesto come stavo solo perchè mi aveva visto zombizzare per i corridoi dell'istituto e si era preoccupata per me. E' davvero, davvero eccezionale come persona.


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti dico che lei dovrebbe essere un esempio per tutti gli amanti del mondo. Mi evita, non si fa sentire, mi ha chiesto come stavo solo perchè mi aveva visto zombizzare per i corridoi dell'istituto e si era preoccupata per me. E' davvero, davvero eccezionale come persona.


 
beh, diciamo che dovrebbe renderti le cose più semplici..

il problema è che forse stai mettendo in discussione tutto a prescindere da lei.... (mi sembri però a buon punto...)

comunque un pò ti invidio... mi credi se ti dico che non vedo l'ora che finisca tutto....


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> beh, diciamo che dovrebbe renderti le cose più semplici..
> 
> il problema è che forse stai mettendo in discussione tutto a prescindere da lei.... (mi sembri però a buon punto...)
> 
> comunque un pò ti invidio... mi credi se ti dico che non vedo l'ora che finisca tutto....


Anch'io a volte, pur essendo convinto di aver trovato una persona stupenda, mi domando se sarebbe stato uguale se al posto suo ci fosse stata un'altra persona... ma poco importa, l'importante è ripartire. Guarda Strega che se ce la faccio io, che in quanto a carattere e convinzione verrei battuto da Mr Bean, ce la puoi fare pure tu. Sempre che il tuo amante ti aiuti....


----------



## ranatan (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Anch'io a volte, pur essendo convinto di aver trovato una persona stupenda, mi domando se sarebbe stato uguale se al posto suo ci fosse stata un'altra persona... ma poco importa, l'importante è ripartire. Guarda Strega che se ce la faccio io, che in quanto a carattere e convinzione verrei battuto da Mr Bean, ce la puoi fare pure tu. Sempre che il tuo amante ti aiuti....


Ciao Kid.
M fa piacere sentirti meglio. Ti leggo più deciso.
Un caro saluto


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> M fa piacere sentirti meglio. Ti leggo più deciso.
> Un caro saluto


Cara Ranatan,

in questi giorni mi sento un più determinato e credo che il merito sia da imputare soprattutto al mio piccolo. E' davvero magnifico ed ogni volta che lo guardo, mi si apre il cuore. Poi penso che è una goccia d'acqua con mia moglie e ... qualcosa mi torna in mente.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

*Geisha e Kid*



geisha ha detto:


> Vere sei troppo forte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
grazie grazie


----------



## Old Mr.Black (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mr. Black, ma l'altra è sempre isterica?


 

si ma si sta calmando...le ho detto che non provo amore per lei ma solo affetto. E si sta mettendo l'anima in pace. 

...mi manca un casino ma se le parlo a cuore aperto le faccio solo del male. Sto cercando di fare la parte dello stronzo...forse è l'unico modo per chiudere.

Se poi non potro' fare a meno di lei allora cambierà tutto...ma per il momento voglio dare una possibilità alla storia con la mia ragazza quindi è meglio troncare.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Temi che tua moglie ti tradisca/ti abbia tradito?
> 
> Strategia n. 5678 del traditore per alleggerirsi la coscienza?


dico una cosa bruttissima.

Se sapessi che la mia ragazza ha avuto una storia simile alla mia ne sarei sollevato.

1-1 palla al centro.


anzi...1-1 finiamo la partita.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> dico una cosa bruttissima.
> 
> Se sapessi che la mia ragazza ha avuto una storia simile alla mia ne sarei sollevato.
> 
> ...



Gli scrupoli eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mi chiedo quanto pesano sulla coscienza ...


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> dico una cosa bruttissima.
> 
> Se sapessi che la mia ragazza ha avuto una storia simile alla mia ne sarei sollevato.
> 
> ...


Io no, da vero stronzo penso la lascerei. Non credo di essere uno disposto a perdonare un tradimento.... sparatemi ora!


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> si ma si sta calmando...le ho detto che non provo amore per lei ma solo affetto. E si sta mettendo l'anima in pace.
> 
> ...mi manca un casino ma se le parlo a cuore aperto le faccio solo del male. Sto cercando di fare la parte dello stronzo...forse è l'unico modo per chiudere.
> 
> Se poi non potro' fare a meno di lei allora cambierà tutto...ma per il momento voglio dare una possibilità alla storia con la mia ragazza quindi è meglio troncare.


Bravo, hai fatto lo stronzo come me... solo che forse la mia diretta interessata alla fine l'ha capito perchè... ma ci vuole tempo. Vedrai che alla fine lo capirà anche lei.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io no, da vero stronzo penso la lascerei. Non credo di essere uno disposto a perdonare un tradimento.... sparatemi ora!


 
non ti spariamo! sei solo umano!


----------



## Old lulu76 (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> dico una cosa bruttissima.
> 
> Se sapessi che la mia ragazza ha avuto una storia simile alla mia ne sarei sollevato.
> 
> ...


come ti capisco...sarebbe un gran sollievo eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

O.T. ...?
Tutte le donne che credono nel folle coinvolgimento del loro amante sposato dovrebbero leggere e rileggere le storie di Kid e Mr. Black ...anche loro coinvolti, ma poi ....


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ...?
> Tutte le donne che credono nel folle coinvolgimento del loro amante sposato dovrebbero leggere e rileggere le storie di Kid e Mr. Black ...anche loro coinvolti, ma poi ....


Guarda, a dire il vero il mio problema è che la mia amante la porto ancora sul palmo della mano... non l'ho sminuita nemmeno un pò! Oppure ti ho dato questa impressione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, a dire il vero il mio problema è che la mia amante la porto ancora sul palmo della mano... non l'ho sminuita nemmeno un pò! Oppure ti ho dato questa impressione?


 Infatti.
Proprio perché non sei un superficiale che l'ha usata, ma sei stato realmente coinvolto, la tua è una storia da comprendere per rendersi conto che un matrimonio e una famiglia non si sfasciano per un forte coinvolgimento per una donna che pure si apprezza.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Proprio perché non sei un superficiale che l'ha usata, ma sei stato realmente coinvolto, la tua è una storia da comprendere per rendersi conto che un matrimonio e una famiglia non si sfasciano per un forte coinvolgimento per una donna che pure si apprezza.



Allora è una sorta di "complimento" il tuo... ora ho capito. Comunque si, non basta il coinvolgimento evidentemente.


----------



## Old giulia (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, a dire il vero il mio problema è che la mia amante la porto ancora sul palmo della mano... non l'ho sminuita nemmeno un pò! Oppure ti ho dato questa impressione?


Io penso che finchè che la tua ragazza ufficiale non saprà del tuo tradimento... tu non riuscirai a capire chi veramente è più importante x te.
Se ci fosse una reale possibilità che la tua attuale ragazza potrebbe lasciarti... tu torneresti dall'amante?


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Io penso che finchè che la tua ragazza ufficiale non saprà del tuo tradimento... tu non riuscirai a capire chi veramente è più importante x te.
> Se ci fosse una reale possibilità che la tua attuale ragazza potrebbe lasciarti... tu torneresti dall'amante?


Temo/spero che questa possibilità non si concretizzerà mai!


----------



## Old giulia (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Temo/spero che questa possibilità non si concretizzerà mai!


Speri... per il meglio tuo, della tua ragazza o della tua amante??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps: ma tu... per chi fai il tifo???


Giulia


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Speri... per il meglio tuo, della tua ragazza o della tua amante???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo spero per il sottoscritto!

Io faccio il tifo per me... paradossalmente credo di essere quello messo peggio!


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo spero *per il sottoscritto!*
> 
> Io faccio il tifo per me... paradossalmente credo di essere quello messo peggio!


si era capito da tempo sai


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> si era capito da tempo sai


Davvero?


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Davvero?


szi szi szi


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Mah, non so.

Ridete ridete...ma io penso a tua moglie a cui hai servito un bel piattino di m.

Scusa, eh...ma ste cose provocano danni che subito uno magari non percepisce...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> comunque un pò ti invidio... mi credi se ti dico che non vedo l'ora che finisca tutto....




Streghetta, sta a TE farlo finire....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Anch'io a volte, *pur essendo convinto di aver trovato una persona stupenda, mi domando se sarebbe stato uguale se al posto suo ci fosse stata un'altra persona..*. ma poco importa, l'importante è ripartire. Guarda Strega che se ce la faccio io, che in quanto a carattere e convinzione verrei battuto da Mr Bean, ce la puoi fare pure tu. Sempre che il tuo amante ti aiuti....




Explain please....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> si ma si sta calmando...le ho detto che non provo amore per lei ma solo affetto. E si sta mettendo l'anima in pace.
> 
> ...mi manca un casino ma se le parlo a cuore aperto le faccio solo del male. Sto cercando di fare la parte dello stronzo...forse è l'unico modo per chiudere.
> 
> Se poi non potro' fare a meno di lei allora cambierà tutto...ma per il momento voglio dare una possibilità alla storia con la mia ragazza quindi è meglio troncare.




Oh, è stata una faticaccia, ma ci sei arrivato!!


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, non so.
> 
> Ridete ridete...ma io penso a tua moglie a cui hai servito un bel piattino di m.
> 
> Scusa, eh...ma ste cose provocano danni che subito uno magari non percepisce...


Hai ragione Verena, ma h bisogno di sfogarmi un pò anche tramite l'umorismo... credimi ho bisogno di un pò di allegria.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io no, da vero stronzo penso la lascerei. Non credo di essere uno disposto a perdonare un tradimento.... sparatemi ora!



aspetta qualche mese e vedrai...ora sei ancora troppo coinvolto!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ...?
> Tutte le donne che credono nel folle coinvolgimento del loro amante sposato dovrebbero leggere e rileggere le storie di Kid e Mr. Black ...anche loro coinvolti, ma poi ....


eh già...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma la tragica verità è che è lo stesso anche per noi donne, solo che patiamo il complesso del "Io ti amo veramente" e spesso si rovinano ottimi matrimoni solo per questo, per non volere ammettere che per noi è stata una storia importante ma non definitiva, come non lo è per l'amante uomo! (Strega sto guardando te!)


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora è una sorta di "complimento" il tuo... ora ho capito. Comunque si, non basta il coinvolgimento evidentemente.



exactement...!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh già...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
verena, guardami pure... io non parlo molto ma intanto....

credo che la mia storia sia giunta a termine...
sto male da morire ma starei peggio senza mio marito...
che dire.... il senso di colpa non è arrivato ma è arrivato il senso di schifo...

l'altro è talmente pieno di se che forse non se ne è neanche accorto


----------



## Grande82 (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> verena, guardami pure... io non parlo molto ma intanto....
> 
> credo che la mia storia sia giunta a termine...
> sto male da morire ma starei peggio senza mio marito...
> ...
























tutto questo casino per un uomo così?!?!?!?


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tutto questo casino per un uomo così?!?!?!?


 
so solo che ho una gran voglia di piangere....

riesce (riusciva) a farmi sentire una scema... sempre...

alla fine per lui sono solo un bel "fondoschiena".....

MA QUESTO LO SAPEVO SENZA CHE ME LO FACEVA NOTARE LUI!!!

provo a staccare di netto .... vediamo come va....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> so solo che ho una gran voglia di piangere....
> 
> riesce (riusciva) a farmi sentire una scema... sempre...
> 
> ...


 come va?
quando ti passera' (xche tanto ti passera' forse prima di quel che credi)
penserai di aver fatto la cosa piu giusta


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come va?
> quando ti passera' (xche tanto ti passera' forse prima di quel che credi)
> penserai di aver fatto la cosa piu giusta


 
va male... ma so che il tempo aggiusta tutto.... anche se in realtà ci vorrà più di quel che credo..

per fortuna ho una vita molto piena e se voglio... di tempo per pensare a lui me ne rimane poco (il problema è volerlo)

comunque si... credo di essere decisa e se lo conosco bene non credo mi cercherà (pensa che mi ha sempre parlato ovviamente di amore.. ma mi chiedo se fossi stata solo sesso cosa avrebbe fatto di diverso...magari mi avrebbe pagato????)


----------



## Old pincopallina (25 Settembre 2008)

sempre senza offesa strega, magari era meglio, almeno ci "guadagnavi" qualcosa di serio


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> sempre senza offesa strega, magari era meglio, almeno ci "guadagnavi" qualcosa di serio


 
cazzarola... con tutto quello che ho fatto... a quest'ora vi scrivevo dai caraibi!!!







(vabbè.. diciamo che mi sono divertita un sacco anche io... pazienza!)


----------



## Old pincopallina (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> cazzarola... con tutto quello che ho fatto... a quest'ora vi scrivevo dai caraibi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















la prossima volta pensaci eh!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> *la prossima volta pensaci eh*!


 














prossima volta??? già arrivare a domani sarà un successo!!!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> verena, guardami pure... io non parlo molto ma intanto....
> 
> credo che la mia storia sia giunta a termine...
> sto male da morire ma starei peggio senza mio marito...
> ...



Mi spiace, comunque, so come si soffre 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Per quel che serve, sappi che ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, comunque, so come si soffre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sto male da morire e la cosa che mi ha fatto più male è che me la sono presa anche con le mie bimbe che giocavano ....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

No, per carità....comincia a mettere tutto in prospettiva....le bimbe valgono infinitamente di piu' di quello lì, e anche tu marito!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, per carità....comincia a mettere tutto in prospettiva....le bimbe valgono infinitamente di piu' di quello lì, e anche tu marito!


 
so che è la cosa giusta... adoro le mie bimbe e in questi giorni ho capito di amare davvero mio marito....

per l'altro mi dispiace solo che... purtroppo... non riesce a capire che il mondo non gira intorno a lui....

(non ti dico l'ultimo messaggio che mi ha mandato.... da li mi sono definitivamente chiarita le idee.... scusa ma lo devo dire...è una grandissima testa di ca**o!) 

ovvio... io più di lui!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Scusa la curiosità, che ti scrisse?


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, che ti scrisse?


 
mi vergogno *ASSAI*... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora provo a scriverlo.....vediamo che effetto mi fa rileggendo... al massimo ti mando un messaggio privatissimo!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, non so.
> 
> Ridete ridete...ma io penso a tua moglie a cui hai servito un bel piattino di m.


 
beh cosa dovrebbe fare ora? fustigarsi la schiena con una frusta chiodata fino alla fine dei suoi giorni?





ha sbagliato lo sa e sta cercando di venirne fuori in un modo o nell'altro..



Parli tu poi che sei matrimonio-dipendente ?


----------



## Pocahontas (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> mi vergogno *ASSAI*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io vorrei saperlo....*voglio dire, è strabiliante*, hai cambiato idea nel giro di 12 ore o poco più. Hai sempre detto non posso resistergli, amoreamoreamore, e adesso non solo hai cambiato idea, ma ti sei anche innamorata di tuo marito (di cui fino a pochi giorni fa non parlavi volentieri). 

Suvvia, vuota il sacco, chissà mai che possa aprire gli occhi anch'io....


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Anch'io vorrei saperlo....*voglio dire, è strabiliante*, hai cambiato idea nel giro di 12 ore o poco più. Hai sempre detto non posso resistergli, amoreamoreamore, e adesso non solo hai cambiato idea, ma ti sei anche innamorata di tuo marito (di cui fino a pochi giorni fa non parlavi volentieri).
> 
> Suvvia, vuota il sacco, chissà mai che possa aprire gli occhi anch'io....


 
Hai il dono di rendere tutto ridicolo....
non è cosi ...
perchè dici 12 ore? è da sabato pomeriggio che ho questo pensiero e che sto male...
non parlavo volentieri di mio marito ma non ne ho mai parlato male
non posso resistere all'altro infatti ho scritto che voglio finirla, credo di averlo fatto ma ho espresso diverse volte la paura di non riuscire 
amore amore è ancora cosi .... lo amo da morire ma se è una testa di cazzo lo riesco a vedere comunque...

poi... se ti dico il contenuto del mio sms come può aiutarti nella tua storia????

io capisco le provocazioni, i consigli, anche gli "schiaffi morali" ma... alcune frasi sono un po troppo.... mi fanno passare la voglia...

comunque che tu ci creda o no.... UN ISTANTE PRIMA DI MORIRE ERA VIVO... nel senso che si può cambiare da un momento all'altro....


----------



## Pocahontas (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Hai il dono di rendere tutto ridicolo....
> non è cosi ...
> perchè dici 12 ore? è da sabato pomeriggio che ho questo pensiero e che sto male...
> non parlavo volentieri di mio marito ma non ne ho mai parlato male
> ...


 
12 ore, 72, va bene, è stato comunque un cambiamento molto repentino. Ricordo un thread dove eravamo le uniche due (forse assieme a kid e a mr black, che sono già tornati sui loro passi) a difendere il nostro rapporto "sbagliato". Ora mi domando come hai fatto a cambiare idea con un sms. Scusa l'invadenzac della mia domanda, capisco che tu non lo voglia dire, probabilmente non ci credi neanche tu, lo stai metabolizzando. buona forutna!


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> 12 ore, 72, va bene, è stato comunque un cambiamento molto repentino. Ricordo un thread dove eravamo le uniche due (forse assieme a kid e a mr black, che sono già tornati sui loro passi) a difendere il nostro rapporto "sbagliato". Ora mi domando come hai fatto a cambiare idea con un sms. Scusa l'invadenzac della mia domanda, capisco che tu non lo voglia dire, probabilmente non ci credi neanche tu, lo stai metabolizzando. buona forutna!


 
l'sms di cui ho accennato qualcosa è stato la goccia... 

Io sono straconvinta di amarlo, purtroppo non ho modo di vederlo tutti i giorni e il nostro rapporto è basato molto sugli sms e le telefonate.
fa un lavoro MOLTO PARTICOLARE per cui spesso non può stare al telefono con me ma... quando io ho bisogno di essere rassicurata lui probabilmente mi vede solo "insicura e pesante"
Io sono convinta che ora è a casa tranquillo e per lui sia tutto ok, niente di più facile che domani magari mi scriverà "scusa amore se ti ho trascurata ecc ecc" e cadrò nuovamente in crisi, sto solo cercando di attaccarmi a tutto quello che di negativo vedo in lui per poterne uscire....
io guardo le mie bimbe e non posso permettermi il lusso di farle soffrire e, sto guardando con occhi diversi mio marito che se mi dedico completamente a lui riesce a farmi stare bene sotto tutti i punti di vista...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oh, è stata una faticaccia, ma ci sei arrivato!!


 
che dici la chiamo domani mattina? giusto per sapere come sta..


----------



## Pocahontas (25 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> l'sms di cui ho accennato qualcosa è stato la goccia...
> 
> Io sono straconvinta di amarlo, purtroppo non ho modo di vederlo tutti i giorni e il nostro rapporto è basato molto sugli sms e le telefonate.
> fa un lavoro MOLTO PARTICOLARE per cui spesso non può stare al telefono con me ma... quando io ho bisogno di essere rassicurata lui probabilmente mi vede solo "insicura e pesante"
> ...


si ho capito perfettamente ora. hai ragione.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> si ma si sta calmando...le ho detto che non provo amore per lei ma solo affetto. E si sta mettendo l'anima in pace.
> 
> ...mi manca un casino ma se le parlo a cuore aperto le faccio solo del male. *Sto cercando di fare la parte dello stronzo...forse è l'unico modo per chiudere.*
> 
> Se poi non potro' fare a meno di lei allora cambierà tutto...ma per il momento voglio dare una possibilità alla storia con la mia ragazza quindi è meglio troncare.


Sta cosa non la capirò mai, mah...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> che dici la chiamo domani mattina? giusto per sapere come sta..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> 12 ore, 72, va bene, è stato comunque un cambiamento molto repentino. Ricordo un thread dove eravamo le uniche due (forse assieme a kid e a mr black, che sono già tornati sui loro passi) a difendere il nostro rapporto "sbagliato". Ora mi domando come hai fatto a cambiare idea con un sms. Scusa l'invadenzac della mia domanda, capisco che tu non lo voglia dire, probabilmente non ci credi neanche tu, lo stai metabolizzando. buona forutna!


A volte basta una frase (se siamo nelle condizioni per comprenderne il significato) a squarciare il velo e farci comprendere tante cose.


----------



## Old strega (25 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte basta una frase (*se siamo nelle condizioni per comprenderne il* *significato*) a squarciare il velo e farci comprendere tante cose.


purtroppo è così... 
e triste come non mai... me ne vado a letto a piangere un pò 

	
	
		
		
	


	













buona notte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> purtroppo è così...
> e triste come non mai... me ne vado a letto a piangere un pò
> 
> 
> ...


 Consolati pensando se prima che si squarciasse il velo foste stati scoperti...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> so solo che ho una gran voglia di piangere....
> 
> riesce (riusciva) a farmi sentire una scema... sempre...
> 
> ...


La tua scarsa autostima, che riversi nel cibo, riviene fuori appena le sue attenzioni si affievoliscono.
Te lo dico con affetto e rispetto, spero tu non ti senta giudicata, ma solo pungolata a riflettere su qualcosa di più in fondo del tradimento: cosa farai domani per avere conferme? A cosa rinuncerai, quali compromessi accetterai, pur di sentirti bene, bella, alemno per un pò?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> mi vergogno *ASSAI*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok!

Puoi anche non dirci le esatte parole o il concetto, ma PERCHE' ti ha fatto arrabbiare...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> beh cosa dovrebbe fare ora? fustigarsi la schiena con una frusta chiodata fino alla fine dei suoi giorni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh, non si è fustigato nemmeno per due minuti....!

(che vuol dire che sono matrimonio dipendente? Che difendo le BUONE unioni? Se è quello, si, e me ne vanto, ma io mi separarei anche OGGI se pensassi che la mia unione fosse davvero finita!)


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> comunque che tu ci creda o no.... UN ISTANTE PRIMA DI MORIRE ERA VIVO... nel senso che si può cambiare da un momento all'altro....


 
questo è tipico dell'ambivalenza di chi tradisce.

L'hai anche tu...era questo che Pocah sottolineava....e non c'è da offendersi, anzi, secondo me è d'aiuto. Quando vedi te stessa "dal di fuori" diventi piu' obiettiva...e guarisci prima!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> che dici la chiamo domani mattina? giusto per sapere come sta..


 
yawn.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte basta una frase (se siamo nelle condizioni per comprenderne il significato) a squarciare il velo e farci comprendere tante cose.


 
il fatto è che le cavolate le senti, le accumuli, fai finta di non vederle...finché il troppio stroppia, e vedi tutto il resto...con gli interessi!


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2008)

Strega, sono con te... scrivimi se ti và.

Ciao


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Strega, sono con te... scrivimi se ti và.
> 
> Ciao


 
grazie Kid, lo faccio sicuramente...

ho bisogno di te... ovviamente più di quando le cose andavano "bene"


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La tua scarsa autostima, che riversi nel cibo, riviene fuori appena le sue attenzioni si affievoliscono.
> Te lo dico con affetto e rispetto, spero tu non ti senta giudicata, ma solo pungolata a riflettere su qualcosa di più in fondo del tradimento: cosa farai domani per avere conferme? A cosa rinuncerai, quali compromessi accetterai, pur di sentirti bene, bella, alemno per un pò?


 
la mia non è propriamente mancanza di autostima... 
è solo che come dici tu quando mi sento un pò trascurata mi "do la colpa di tutto".... 

ho voglia di non avere più bisogno di lui.... tutto qui...


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è tipico dell'ambivalenza di chi tradisce.
> 
> L'hai anche tu...era questo che Pocah sottolineava....e non c'è da offendersi, anzi, secondo me è d'aiuto. Quando vedi te stessa "dal di fuori" diventi piu' obiettiva...e guarisci prima!


 
sai Verena, con Pocah mi sono chiarita, non è questione di offendersi.... mi sono sentita dire cose ben peggiori qui è solo che sento messo in dubbio ogni mio pensiero....


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> grazie Kid, lo faccio sicuramente...
> 
> ho bisogno di te... ovviamente più di quando le cose andavano "bene"


Io ci sono... lo sai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> la mia non è propriamente mancanza di autostima...
> è solo che come dici tu quando mi sento un pò trascurata mi "do la colpa di tutto"....
> 
> ho voglia di non avere più bisogno di lui.... tutto qui...


 Quindi per essere amati bisogna fare qualcosa e meritarlo e se non si è amati ...ce lo siamo meritato?


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi per essere amati bisogna fare qualcosa e meritarlo e se non si è amati ...ce lo siamo meritato?


 
non ho detto sia giusto... è solo che a volte mi sento cosi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non dico altro ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> non ho detto sia giusto... è solo che a volte mi sento cosi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se hai un dubbio che il tuo sentire sia originato da altro è opportuno che su quello tu vada a riflettere e indagare invece di coinvolgerti in eventi che sono solo o meri accidenti o situazioni ricercate per confermare quel modo di sentire.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Kid, ok ci sei per Strega.

Non dimenticarti di "esserci" per tua moglie, in questi giorni....!


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se hai un dubbio che il tuo sentire sia originato da altro è opportuno che su quello tu vada a riflettere e indagare invece di coinvolgerti in eventi che sono solo o meri accidenti o situazioni ricercate per confermare quel modo di sentire.


 
persa, ho riletto cinque volte ma non riesco ad arrivare alla fine della frase senza perdermi!!!!






ad ogni modo... credo sia lui a farmi sentire cosi....

io ho modo di "sentirlo" solo quando è al lavoro ma ovviamente se lavora non può dedicarmi molto temo in più fa un lavoro "particolare" per cui è meglio stia attento.... detto questo nel momento in cui mi vengono a mancare delle sicurezze che in questi mesi mi ha dato ... mi sento mancare la terra sotto i piedi e scattano i mille dubbi su di me....
(che però reprimo perchè non mi piace farmi vedere "pallosa")...
capisci cosa voglio dire???

nel resto della mia vita sono una persona sostanzialemente sicura ... lui mi sta cambiando molto... ora sta ad ammettere che sto cambiando in peggio....

comunque oggi va benone.... e questa notte a differenza di quanto mi aspettavo non ho pianto neanche un istante!!


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ok ci sei per Strega.
> 
> Non dimenticarti di "esserci" per tua moglie, in questi giorni....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> persa, ho riletto cinque volte ma non riesco ad arrivare alla fine della frase senza perdermi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chiedo scusa (ho pure omesso le virgole...:rotfl

	
	
		
		
	


	




    intendevo che colpevolizzarsi quando non ci si sente amati è un sintomo di insicurezze antiche su cui è doveroso indagare.
Non c'entra l'insicurezza rispetto al poter ricevere amore con l'essere sicuri di sè in altri campi.
Capisco che questa storia ti serve anche per avere conferme.
Se la farai finire tu sarà ben diverso se la farà finire lui potresti davvero crllare.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa (ho pure omesso le virgole...:rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è verissimo Persa, dovrei essere io a scegliere di finirla (come da ieri sto facendo).... 
se dovesse farlo lui ci starei male e non so come potrei reagire.... (ovvio niente di plateale... però mi farei sicuramente del male....)


----------



## Kid (27 Settembre 2008)

Ragazzi... ieri sera è stata una bella serata trascorsa con mia moglie, come non succedeva da tempo. Forse le cose cominciano davvero a migliorare.... non dico altro.


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi... ieri sera è stata una bella serata trascorsa con mia moglie, come non succedeva da tempo. Forse le cose cominciano davvero a migliorare.... non dico altro.


 
*KID ZITTO!!!*

vale anche per me.... ho spento anche il cellulare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (e non ho sofferto a farlo....)

sperem!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Non voglio essere pessimista. Ma un conto è essere presenti in famiglia al 100 % (quello io l'ho fatto dal giorno 1), un conto "Non soffrire". Io per "non soffrire" ci ho messo 2 anni...


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non voglio essere pessimista. Ma un conto è essere presenti in famiglia al 100 % (quello io l'ho fatto dal giorno 1), un conto "Non soffrire". Io per "non soffrire" ci ho messo 2 anni...


 
era inteso nello spegnere il cellulare.... 
comunque mi sento meglio .... 
non dico che ne sono fuori (CI MANCHEREBBE!!!) però riesco ad avere un distacco che giorni fa mi sembrava impossibile...

comunque per toglierti la curiosità dell'sms... 
era semplicemente ad una mia domanda di amore, lui mi ha risposto con una frase di puro e semplice sesso (per uno che mi ha sempre detto che per lui non ero una scopata....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è stato parecchio fuori luogo...)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

hai fatto bene ad incavolarti, ma vedila così, è un modo classico maschile per prendere le distanze....comportati di conseguenza.


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai fatto bene ad incavolarti, ma vedila così, è un modo classico maschile per prendere le distanze....comportati di conseguenza.


 
si e ci sta riuscendo alla grande! 

sai.. quando uno è abituato che appena fa un fischio la scema è li sull'attenti...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

eh si...ma...scusa...noi che ti avevamo detto?!


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh si...ma...scusa...noi che ti avevamo detto?!


mi viene in mente un cartone animato dei mie tempi..

"te l'avevo detto ... te l'avevo detto" 
e chopper...
"lo so lo so "

(dopo tutto anche se ti dico che avevate ragione a me cambia poco...)


----------



## Kid (29 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> mi viene in mente un cartone animato dei mie tempi..
> 
> "te l'avevo detto ... te l'avevo detto"
> e chopper...
> ...


Come ogni Lunedì mattina, forse in concomitanza col fatto che so di andare a lavorare dove lavora pure lei, mi coglie improvvisa la malinconia... io DEVO cambiare lavoro, ma non posso! Porca di quella miseria!


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come ogni Lunedì mattina, forse in concomitanza col fatto che so di andare a lavorare dove lavora pure lei, mi coglie improvvisa la malinconia... io DEVO cambiare lavoro, ma non posso! Porca di quella miseria!


Ehm... quando ci si sforza poi, prima o poi...


----------



## Kid (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ehm... quando ci si sforza poi, prima o poi...



E' UNA TORTURA! Oggi a mensa, causa ospite, il gruppo al quale appartengo si è tutto seduto sulla stessa tavolata... proprio quella di fianco a dove mangia solitamente lei! Stava a 4 metri e di fronte a me... sono rimasto 20 minuti a mangiare con lo sguardo basso! Ma perchè la vita ce l'ha con me? E' il karma???


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' UNA TORTURA! Oggi a mensa, causa ospite, il gruppo al quale appartengo si è tutto seduto sulla stessa tavolata... proprio quella di fianco a dove mangia solitamente lei! Stava a 4 metri e di fronte a me... sono rimasto 20 minuti a mangiare con lo sguardo basso! Ma perchè la vita ce l'ha con me? E' il karma???


No sei diviso in due. Di solito dopo un po' passi a un'altra...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' UNA TORTURA! Oggi a mensa, causa ospite, il gruppo al quale appartengo si è tutto seduto sulla stessa tavolata... proprio quella di fianco a dove mangia solitamente lei! Stava a 4 metri e di fronte a me... sono rimasto 20 minuti a mangiare con lo sguardo basso! Ma perchè la vita ce l'ha con me? E' il karma???


 
beh, si dice che il male fatto (a tua moglie) poi torna...(continuo a non sentirti nemmeno un po' contrito...)


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, si dice che il male fatto (a tua moglie) poi torna...(continuo a non sentirti nemmeno un po' contrito...)


Hai ragione Verena, ancora non provo rimorsi per ciò che ho fatto. Credimi, sono più stupito di te.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione Verena, *ancora non provo rimorsi per ciò che ho fatto. Credimi, sono più stupito di te*.


Perchè rimorsi? Se hai amato hai amato punto.


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè rimorsi? Se hai amato hai amato punto.


Si, però ho fatto una cosa orrenda a mia moglie... perchè non mi sento in colpa?


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, però ho fatto una cosa orrenda a mia moglie... perchè non mi sento in colpa?


L'amore non è mai orrendo...


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'amore non è mai orrendo...


Quindi tuttora sostieni la tesi secondo la quale non ero infatuato, ma innamorato dell'altra?


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'amore non è mai orrendo...


Ma non alle spalle di chi non ne e' a conoscenza, e' mancanza di lealta' ... e si chiama "tradimento".


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quindi tuttora sostieni la tesi secondo la quale non ero infatuato, ma innamorato dell'altra?


Mah, io credo nell'amore, sempre e comunque. Questo tuo stato d'animo sempre positivo, nonostante la situazione mi fa pensare che fosse amore...


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, però ho fatto una cosa orrenda a mia moglie... perchè non mi sento in colpa?


Secondo me non provi rimorsi perchè in fondo non hai ancora sbattuto veramentebil muso su qualcosa di molto duro.
Tua moglie non sa nulla, da quello che dici è una donna mite e comprensiva che pende dalle tue labbra (parole tue eh)...sei in una botte di ferro, o almeno lo credi. E così hai tutto il tempo per crogiolarti ancora nel sogno del tuo amore non vissuto e che poteva essere ma non sarà mai...
Ma te l'ho già detto, attento, che se continui con questo atteggiamento ti potresti ritrovare messo molto male. Tua moglie potrebbe stufarsi del tuo atteggiamento


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me non provi rimorsi perchè in fondo non hai ancora sbattuto veramentebil muso su qualcosa di molto duro.
> Tua moglie non sa nulla, da quello che dici è una donna mite e comprensiva che pende dalle tue labbra (parole tue eh)...sei in una botte di ferro, o almeno lo credi. E così hai tutto il tempo per crogiolarti ancora nel sogno del tuo amore non vissuto e che poteva essere ma non sarà mai...
> Ma te l'ho già detto, attento, che se continui con questo atteggiamento ti potresti ritrovare messo molto male. Tua moglie potrebbe stufarsi del tuo atteggiamento


Ma no, ultimamente il mio atteggiamento è molto migliorato nei confronti di mia moglie. E' vero però che ogni tanto mi crogiolo ancora nei dolci ricordi che ho di lei, però sto guarendo.... credo!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me non provi rimorsi perchè in fondo non hai ancora sbattuto veramentebil muso su qualcosa di molto duro.
> Tua moglie non sa nulla, da quello che dici è una donna mite e comprensiva che pende dalle tue labbra (parole tue eh)...sei in una botte di ferro, o almeno lo credi. E così hai tutto il tempo per crogiolarti ancora nel sogno del tuo amore non vissuto e che poteva essere ma non sarà mai...
> Ma te l'ho già detto, attento, che se continui con questo atteggiamento ti potresti ritrovare messo molto male. Tua moglie potrebbe stufarsi del tuo atteggiamento


 
sottoscrivo con il sangue.

E diro' di piu' (concetto già espresso a B.D. a suo tempo): io sono contro il "rivelare" se non necessario MA a volte occorre. Occorre aprire una crisi matrimoniale, per risolverla...!


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sottoscrivo con il sangue.
> 
> E diro' di piu' (concetto già espresso a B.D. a suo tempo): io sono contro il "rivelare" se non necessario MA a volte occorre. Occorre aprire una crisi matrimoniale, per risolverla...!


Scusatemi eh... ma mi avete fatto una testa così per non farmi confessare tutto e ora dovrei vuotare il sacco perchè non mi sento in colpa?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusatemi eh... ma mi avete fatto una testa così per non farmi confessare tutto e ora dovrei vuotare il sacco perchè non mi sento in colpa?


Aprire una crisi non significa scaricare su di lei il peso del tradimento avvenuto...

Se ricordi ti è stato consigliato di prenderla larga, ma di farle capire che di crisi effettivamente si tratta...


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Aprire una crisi non significa scaricare su di lei il peso del tradimento avvenuto...
> 
> Se ricordi ti è stato consigliato di prenderla larga, ma di farle capire che di crisi effettivamente si tratta...


E qui si ricomincia da capo! Io ho tentato di farle capire quanto fosse pesante la situazione, ma come fai con una che non ti chiede nulla, che ti domanda cos'hai quando sa benissimo cos'ho, che fa finta di nulla. Io accetto volentieri consigli.... A questo punto ditemelo, mi devo far beccare insieme all'altra?


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E qui si ricomincia da capo! Io ho tentato di farle capire quanto fosse pesante la situazione, ma come fai con una che non ti chiede nulla, che ti domanda cos'hai quando sa benissimo cos'ho, che fa finta di nulla. Io accetto volentieri consigli.... A questo punto ditemelo, mi devo far beccare insieme all'altra?


l'impressione è che tu, da traditore, ti aspetti che lei (da moglie tradita)  sblocchi la situazione.
e non è una bella impressione..


----------



## Grande82 (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E qui si ricomincia da capo! Io ho tentato di farle capire quanto fosse pesante la situazione, ma come fai con una che non ti chiede nulla, che ti domanda cos'hai quando sa benissimo cos'ho, che fa finta di nulla. Io accetto volentieri consigli.... A questo punto ditemelo, mi devo far beccare insieme all'altra?


ma cosa vorresti che ti chiedesse esattamente e cosa esattamente vorresti dirle?


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E qui si ricomincia da capo! Io ho tentato di farle capire quanto fosse pesante la situazione, ma come fai con una che non ti chiede nulla, che ti domanda cos'hai quando sa benissimo cos'ho, che fa finta di nulla. Io accetto volentieri consigli.... A questo punto ditemelo, mi devo far beccare insieme all'altra?


Se te lo domanda potresti provare a non dare per scontato che lei sappia.
Quando te lo domanda tu rispondi. Ecco...magari come ti hanno detto prendila alla larga.
Però in effetti non ricordo più...tu le avevi accennato all'esistenza dell'altra?


----------



## Kid (30 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma cosa vorresti che ti chiedesse esattamente e cosa esattamente vorresti dirle?


Ma io ora non vorrei nulla di particolare.. solo che a detta di quasi tutti qui, il fatto che io non mi senta in colpa dipende dal non averle detto tutta la verità e quindi di non aver mandato troppo in crisi il rapporto. Mi vengono i dubbi! E' che per mia moglie la crisi pare essersi consumata dopo una settimana, mentre io spesso sono ancora un pò " confuso".


----------



## Grande82 (30 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io ora non vorrei nulla di particolare.. solo che* a detta di quasi tutti qui, il fatto che io non mi senta in colpa dipende dal non averle detto tutta la verità* e quindi di non aver mandato troppo in crisi il rapporto. Mi vengono i dubbi! E' che per mia moglie la crisi pare essersi consumata dopo una settimana, mentre io spesso sono ancora un pò " confuso".


 non credo affatto!
Dipende secondo me dal fatto che ti giustifichi col 'grande amore' per l'altra.
Ma è la mia opinione!
Vuoi questo, dunque? Confessarle tutto su sua pressante richiesta per svuotarti la coscienza ma poterle dire 'sei tu che me l'hai chiesto'?


----------



## Kid (1 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non credo affatto!
> Dipende secondo me dal fatto che ti giustifichi col 'grande amore' per l'altra.
> Ma è la mia opinione!
> Vuoi questo, dunque? Confessarle tutto su sua pressante richiesta per svuotarti la coscienza ma poterle dire 'sei tu che me l'hai chiesto'?


No, vorrei non aver mai dato inizio a tutto questo casino, che mi ha lasciato solo dolore.... sto proprio male, male dentro, in fondo al cuore.... Oggi mi viene tanto da pensarla e vorrei vederla...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, vorrei non aver mai dato inizio a tutto questo casino, che mi ha lasciato solo dolore.... sto proprio male, male dentro, in fondo al cuore.... Oggi mi viene tanto da pensarla e vorrei vederla...


Sforzati di sovrapporre a quel desiderio un'immagine felice, dolce di tua moglie, un momento particolarmente intimo in cui ti sei sentito felice con lei...può aiutare!


----------



## Kid (1 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sforzati di sovrapporre a quel desiderio un'immagine felice, dolce di tua moglie, un momento particolarmente intimo in cui ti sei sentito felice con lei...può aiutare!


Finora ci sono riuscito proprio in questa maniera, ma a volte è più dura. Questo forum, per quanto possa sembrare incredibile, è la mia unica ancora di salvezza. Quando provo qualcosa che non riesco a trattenere, la scrivo qui e mi calmo...


----------



## Old ellina69 (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid, ascoltami ...il mio compagno mi ha tradita, poi ha tentato di riscostruire ...ieri mi confessa che in questa fase di ricostruzione l'ha vista "solo" due volte, ma solo per capire, e capire che non tornerà da lei (????). con me ha chiuso stavolta, davvero. Non è capace di mantenere nemmeno il semplice patto di non rivederla più. Ho perso sei chili in un mese e mezzo, ho una figlia sua, una famiglia da mandare avanti mentre lui sta a riflettere e a struggersi di nostalgia per l'altra. sono ferita, umiliata, sfiduciata. Ho il cuore non a pezzi, ma a brandelli.
ascoltami ...te lo dico con affetto ...scegli, e quando hai scelto smetti di fare il coglione ..scegli e schierati, tira fuori le palle. questi giochini di rimpianti e di mezze misure fanno solo tanto tanto male. io non ti auguro, non ti auguro davvero che tua moglie possa scoprire tutto, e che possa in qualche modo soffrire come sto soffrendo io. sto soffrendo come una bestia. Ascoltami, non scherzare con il fuoco, quando si feriscono i sentimenti in modo così grave e irrimediabile, poi non c'è ritorno.
Ti abbraccio, con affetto


----------



## Kid (1 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, ascoltami ...il mio compagno mi ha tradita, poi ha tentato di riscostruire ...ieri mi confessa che in questa fase di ricostruzione l'ha vista "solo" due volte, ma solo per capire, e capire che non tornerà da lei (????). con me ha chiuso stavolta, davvero. Non è capace di mantenere nemmeno il semplice patto di non rivederla più. Ho perso sei chili in un mese e mezzo, ho una figlia sua, una famiglia da mandare avanti mentre lui sta a riflettere e a struggersi di nostalgia per l'altra. sono ferita, umiliata, sfiduciata. Ho il cuore non a pezzi, ma a brandelli.
> ascoltami ...te lo dico con affetto ...scegli, e quando hai scelto smetti di fare il coglione ..scegli e schierati, tira fuori le palle. questi giochini di rimpianti e di mezze misure fanno solo tanto tanto male. io non ti auguro, non ti auguro davvero che tua moglie possa scoprire tutto, e che possa in qualche modo soffrire come sto soffrendo io. sto soffrendo come una bestia. Ascoltami, non scherzare con il fuoco, quando si feriscono i sentimenti in modo così grave e irrimediabile, poi non c'è ritorno.
> Ti abbraccio, con affetto


Io ci provo Ellina, credimi che ci sto provando. Solo che mi ero attrezzato per scalare una collina e mi sono ritrovato sotto al K2. Mi spiace per la tua storia.... spero di darti notizie diverse per il mio caso.


----------



## Old ellina69 (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid, rileggendo mi sono accorta che mi è scappato un "coglione" ..scusami ... si fa per dire, è un "intercalare" (ma il senso salvalo)...
bacio


----------



## ranatan (1 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, ascoltami ...il mio compagno mi ha tradita, poi ha tentato di riscostruire ...ieri mi confessa che in questa fase di ricostruzione l'ha vista "solo" due volte, ma solo per capire, e capire che non tornerà da lei (????). con me ha chiuso stavolta, davvero. Non è capace di mantenere nemmeno il semplice patto di non rivederla più. Ho perso sei chili in un mese e mezzo, ho una figlia sua, una famiglia da mandare avanti mentre lui sta a riflettere e a struggersi di nostalgia per l'altra. sono ferita, umiliata, sfiduciata. Ho il cuore non a pezzi, ma a brandelli.
> ascoltami ...te lo dico con affetto ...scegli, e quando hai scelto smetti di fare il coglione ..scegli e schierati, tira fuori le palle. questi giochini di rimpianti e di mezze misure fanno solo tanto tanto male. io non ti auguro, non ti auguro davvero che tua moglie possa scoprire tutto, e che possa in qualche modo soffrire come sto soffrendo io. sto soffrendo come una bestia. Ascoltami, non scherzare con il fuoco, quando si feriscono i sentimenti in modo così grave e irrimediabile, poi non c'è ritorno.
> Ti abbraccio, con affetto


Ellina, hai detto delle cose molto vere e si vede che ti escono dal cuore.
Devi davvero essere una donna molto forte.
Mi spiace per quello che ti è successo.
Un bacio


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, vorrei non aver mai dato inizio a tutto questo casino, che mi ha lasciato solo dolore.... sto proprio male, male dentro, in fondo al cuore.... Oggi mi viene tanto da pensarla e vorrei vederla...


perchè è più facile che affrontare la realtà. E' un'isola felice.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Finora ci sono riuscito proprio in questa maniera, ma a volte è più dura. Questo forum, per quanto possa sembrare incredibile, è la mia unica ancora di salvezza. Quando provo qualcosa che non riesco a trattenere, la scrivo qui e mi calmo...


ancora non mi hai chiarito cosa vorresti che tua moglie ti chiedesse e cosa vorresti risponderle tu....


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *I**o ci provo Ellina, credimi che ci sto provando. Solo che mi ero attrezzato per scalare una collina e mi sono ritrovato sotto al K2. *Mi spiace per la tua storia.... spero di darti notizie diverse per il mio caso.



Kid da quel che leggo ho la sensazione che tu sia: L'uomo Uscio/soglia ... in poche parole, non hai carattere ... questo spiega perche tu sia sempre un po di qua' ed un po di la.

Visto che hai avuto l'audacia di tradire, abbi il coraggio di prendere una decisione ... o tua moglie, o l'altra/e, perche' non ti fermerai ad una storia, non conosci/comprendi la Lealta'.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid da quel che leggo ho la sensazione che tu sia: L'uomo Uscio/soglia ... in poche parole, non hai carattere ... questo spiega perche tu sia sempre un po di qua' ed un po di la..


ooooooooooooo
ma che state a tutti sopra a Kid il mio amico?   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mari' non si tratta di carattere....si tratta l'essere attratti in egual modo tra due persone e non sapere che strada prendere. Di non riuscire a capire bene cosa si prova per l'altra persona. E' amore? E' solo infatuazione? Boh.... e non e' che si risolve dicendo "eh ma tu non hai carattere non ti sai decidere...".

E' un po come dire ad un depresso "eddai...tirati su...."

Ora o voi (si si..quelli che puntano il dito contro di noi) accettate questa nostra "situazione sentimentale instabile e confusa" e la smettete di puntare il dito oppure qui ci rimarrete solo VOI.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ooooooooooooo
> ma che state a tutti sopra a Kid il mio amico?
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma non avevi deciso?
e poi senti da uno che dice che l'altra non è del suo ambiente e che non se la sente di deludere la sua famiglia con una che viene da un ambiente meno borghese, non accetto paternali.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non avevi deciso?
> e poi senti da uno che dice che l'altra non è del suo ambiente e che non se la sente di deludere la sua famiglia con una che viene da un ambiente meno borghese, non accetto paternali.


certo che ho deciso...ma ammetto di essere molto in difficolta' e che il pensiero molto spesso va dall'altra parte.

Cosa debbo dirti? Mi vuoi crocifiggere per questo? Fallo pure...

Per quanto riguarda l'altra cosa forse mi sono spiegato male. Ho solo detto che proveniamo da due ambienti diversi ...molto diversi e questo amplifica le difficolta' di buona riuscita del rapporto. PER ME E' COSI'.

Annuccia prima di sparare sentenze............


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> certo che ho deciso...ma ammetto di essere molto in difficolta' e che il pensiero molto spesso va dall'altra parte.
> 
> Cosa debbo dirti? Mi vuoi crocifiggere per questo? Fallo pure...
> 
> ...


ma di quali difficoltà parli? vive in una baraccopoli rom, per caso?

io non sparo sentenze, semmai la sentenza la hai espressa tu, visto che la hai lasciata.. e io mi chiedo ancora se in base ai tuoi reali sentimenti, o se a causa della strizza al culo dovuta al fatto di dover deludere i tuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ci provo Ellina, credimi che ci sto provando. Solo che mi ero attrezzato per scalare una collina e mi sono ritrovato sotto al K2. Mi spiace per la tua storia.... spero di darti notizie diverse per il mio caso.





Mr.Black ha detto:


> ooooooooooooo
> ma che state a tutti sopra a Kid il mio amico?
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come potete entrambi avere un senso così alterato delle proporzioni?
Non siete due liceali combattutti tra la biondina dlla 4°C e la moretta della 5°B ....state rischiando di buttare nel cesso un rapporto pluriennale solido con una donna che vi ama e che amate con cui avete condiviso e progettato per un'altra donna attraente e interessante.
Ma come fate a non capire (voi e i tanti e le tante che hanno l'amante) che non si vive la vita con l'unica esistente persona con cui si hanno affinità e che ci attrae, ma con quella con cui si è *scelto *di dividere la vita rinunciando a cercarne un'altra...che potrà pure esistere e può capitare di incontrarla, ma per avere la controprova bisognerebbe rivivere con lei altrettanti anni di gioie e dolori e ...che senso avrebbe? La vita è una e si percorre la strada che si è scelto...lo spiega già Cappuccetto Rosso che se si cerca di correre anche per la scorciatoia si finisce nella pancia del lupo...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma di quali difficoltà parli? vive in una baraccopoli rom, per caso?
> 
> io non sparo sentenze, semmai la sentenza la hai espressa tu, visto che la hai lasciata.. e io mi chiedo ancora se in base ai tuoi reali sentimenti, o se a causa della strizza al culo dovuta al fatto di dover deludere i tuoi.


 
se a 32 anni avessi ancora la strizza nel deludere i miei sarei da ricovero non trovi?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> se a 32 anni avessi ancora la strizza nel deludere i miei sarei da ricovero non trovi?


secondo me ce la hai eccome... ma fosse solo quello... 

sai cosa penso? e poi mandami pure a cagare, se credi.
penso che sposarsi dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento sia come dire a ronaldinho di non fare goal davanti alla porta vuota, neanche ci riuscirebbe a sbagliare.
hai scelto il PREVEDIBILE.
ma è la tua vita, mica la mia.. io mi sono sposata a 22 anni e a 23 ero già madre.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Ora o voi (si si..quelli che puntano il dito contro di noi) accettate questa nostra "situazione sentimentale instabile e confusa" e la smettete di puntare il dito *oppure qui ci rimarrete solo VOI*.


 
E' una minaccia?!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non avevi deciso?
> e poi senti da uno che dice che l'altra non è del suo ambiente *e che non se la sente di deludere la sua famiglia con una che viene da un ambiente meno borghese, non accetto paternali*.


 
Brava!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> se a 32 anni avessi ancora la strizza nel deludere i miei sarei da ricovero non trovi?


 
in effetti.....invece...


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ooooooooooooo
> ma che state a tutti sopra a Kid il mio amico?
> 
> 
> ...


Mr, come farei senza di te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu hai novità? Come stai? Và meglio con la tua ragazza?

Io credevo di stare meglio, ma in questi giorni l'ho pensata spesso e mi manca un casino... finchè questa notte ho toccato il fondo: ho fatto un sogno erotico su di lei!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto di merda di nuovo.... solo che sto imparando bene a nasconderlo.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mr, come farei senza di te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kid, lascia tua moglie, dille che ami un'altra, corri da michela, vai da lei e dille che la ami e poi fidanzati con lei, vivi con lei, sposala, fai dei figli con lei, accendi un mutuo assieme a lei, invecchia con lei e sii felice.


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lascia tua moglie, dille che ami un'altra, corri da michela, vai da lei e dille che la ami e poi fidanzati con lei, vivi con lei, sposala, fai dei figli con lei, accendi un mutuo assieme a lei, invecchia con lei e sii felice.


Per via del sogno erotico?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per via del sogno erotico?


no, volevo vedere cosa rispondevi.....


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, volevo vedere cosa rispondevi.....


Guarda, sto davvero uno schifo oggi... mi sembrava davvero di stare meglio fino a qualche giorno fa... mi ero sbagliato!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, sto davvero uno schifo oggi... mi sembrava davvero di stare meglio fino a qualche giorno fa... mi ero sbagliato!


e credevi bastasse un giorno a scordare michela?
Gurda, kid, forse non è chiarissimo ma:
1- hai il DOVERE di scegliere. in un senso o nell'altro e in fretta.
2- immagina michela fosse lì con te e con te vivesse da 15anni (o quanti siano che vivete insieme tu e tua moglie) e aveste un figlio.... non la michela di oggi, ma la michela trsformata da una casa, un figlio e 15anni insieme.... sei sicuro sicuro sia quello che vuoi? rileggiti quel che dice persa sul fatto che colei/colui con cui scegliamo di stare è ovviamente una sola opzione fra le molte possibili ma non è che possiamo provarle tutte... abbiamo scelto a suo tempo e a parte casi particolari è da illusi creder che un'altra scelta sia saggia e ci cambi la vita
3- una volta scelto...... non si torna indietro. quindi vietato farsi paranoie per sogni su michela o altro!! se hai scelto è perchè sei sicuro e vuoi riconquistare tua moglie!!! allora impegnati sul matrimonio e sul cambiare lavoro!
4- non è facile. ci vogliono mesi. no, anni. lo dico per esperienza mia e del forum. anni.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come potete entrambi avere un senso così alterato delle proporzioni?
> Non siete due liceali combattutti tra la biondina dlla 4°C e la moretta della 5°B ....state rischiando di buttare nel cesso un rapporto pluriennale solido con una donna che vi ama e che amate con cui avete condiviso e progettato per un'altra donna attraente e interessante.
> Ma come fate a non capire (voi e i tanti e le tante che hanno l'amante) che non si vive la vita con l'unica esistente persona con cui si hanno affinità e che ci attrae, ma con quella con cui si è *scelto *di dividere la vita rinunciando a cercarne un'altra...che potrà pure esistere e può capitare di incontrarla, ma per avere la controprova bisognerebbe rivivere con lei altrettanti anni di gioie e dolori e ...che senso avrebbe? La vita è una e si percorre la strada che si è scelto...lo spiega già Cappuccetto Rosso che se si cerca di correre anche per la scorciatoia si finisce nella pancia del lupo...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, sto davvero uno schifo oggi... mi sembrava davvero di stare meglio fino a qualche giorno fa... mi ero sbagliato!


eh caro mio... la vita è anche fatta di giorni così.
e non ti offendere quando ti pungolo ad essere più Vivo.
e nemmeno invidio tua moglie, perché ha in casa uno zombie.


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh caro mio... la vita è anche fatta di giorni così.
> e non ti offendere quando ti pungolo ad essere più Vivo.
> e nemmeno invidio tua moglie, perché ha in casa uno zombie.


Io lo so che state cercando solo di spronarmi... lungi da me essere offeso, tranquilli. Cazzierei pure io un mio amico nella mia stessa situazione!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


invece secondo me fra la storia di kid e quella di mr c'è una differenza abissale.
kid è spento perchè sa di aver fatto la cosa giusta ma allo stesso tempo vede sua moglie a sua volta triste e spenta e questo lo fa precipitare nel limbo dei ricordi, perchè il ricordo di un amore è cosa dolce se la realtà non offre grandi emozioni.

il caro mr, invece... sa di aver fatto la scelta giusta per gli altri, ma non per se stesso... tanto che vuole perfino convincerci che la differenza di ceto sociale sarebbe cosa insormontabile... e se la racconta alla grande.

la tristezza è di tutti e due. ma quella di kid la capisco, quella di mr no.


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Ottobre 2008)

se non ricordo male kid, michela anni fa era stata candidata ad essere la tua fidanzata ufficiale (o sbaglio?).
e allora avevi scelto tua moglie ....com'è che ora è tornata in auge?
sbagliavi allora o sbagli adesso?


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male kid, michela anni fa era stata candidata ad essere la tua fidanzata ufficiale (o sbaglio?).
> e allora avevi scelto tua moglie ....com'è che ora è tornata in auge?
> sbagliavi allora o sbagli adesso?



Se lo sapessi non sarei qui probabilmente! Allora non ebbi molti dubbi e non avevo un figlio...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non avevi deciso?
> e poi senti *da uno che dice che l'altra non è del suo ambiente e che non se la sente di deludere la sua famiglia con una che viene da un ambiente meno borghese, non accetto paternali.*


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se lo sapessi non sarei qui probabilmente! Allora non ebbi molti dubbi e non avevo un figlio...


allora pensa che anni fa michela l'avevi già "scartata" ...ha senso ora rischiare di perdere, nuovamente per lei, la donna che avevi scelto?


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se lo sapessi non sarei qui probabilmente! Allora non ebbi molti dubbi e non avevo un figlio...


No no fatemi capire, Michela c'era già PRIMA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Kid...


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se lo sapessi non sarei qui probabilmente! Allora non ebbi molti dubbi e non avevo un figlio...


Ciao Kid.
Mi sembra che con questa frase tu abbia detto tutto.
Allora le due ragazze giocavano alla pari e tu non hai avuto dubbi a scegliere quella che poi è diventata tua moglie.
Ora invece M. è libera, single, senza avere addosso la fatica di gestire una famiglia e dei figli...e anche tu sei meno spensierato.
Probabilmente se allora avessi scelto lei adesso forse ti troveresti allo stesso punto...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se lo sapessi non sarei qui probabilmente! Allora non ebbi molti dubbi e non avevo un figlio...


 
questo che tu dici (benritrovato!) mi suscita una domanda.

Ma questa Michela come ha fatto a mettersi con te DI NUOVO pur essendo stata scartata una prima volta?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lascia tua moglie, dille che ami un'altra, corri da michela, vai da lei e dille che la ami e poi fidanzati con lei, vivi con lei, sposala, fai dei figli con lei, accendi un mutuo assieme a lei, invecchia con lei e sii felice.


 
Esagerata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pensa se l'avessi fatto io!


----------



## Old ellina69 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo che tu dici (benritrovato!) mi suscita una domanda.
> 
> Ma questa Michela come ha fatto a mettersi con te DI NUOVO pur essendo stata scartata una prima volta?!?!


e pure una seconda volta, ad essere pignoli ...in fondo kid non ha riscelto la moglie anche ora, seppur con rimpianti e tentennamenti????


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

come sempre succede...!


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo che tu dici (benritrovato!) mi suscita una domanda.
> 
> Ma questa Michela *come ha fatto a mettersi con te DI NUOVO pur essendo stata scartata una prima volta?!?!*


Lo amava?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Eh no.

Ok l'amore. 

Pero' l'orgoglio e il buon senso dicono che chi ci ha lasciati andare una volta PER UN'ALTRA DONNA, lo farà anche una seconda....!


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eh no.
> 
> Ok l'amore.
> 
> Pero' l'orgoglio e il buon senso dicono che chi ci ha lasciati andare una volta PER UN'ALTRA DONNA, lo farà anche una seconda....!


Vero.


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eh no.
> 
> Ok l'amore.
> 
> Pero' l'orgoglio e il buon senso dicono che chi ci ha lasciati andare una volta PER UN'ALTRA DONNA, lo farà anche una seconda....!


Mah! Azzardo: piccola rivincita? 
Questo potrebbe spiegare la saggezza postuma della ragazza nell'invitare Kid al recupero con la moglie. 
Forse M. ha nel frattempo finalmente metabolizzato ed evaso la pendenza...forse...e forse è stato un modo come un altro per evaderla.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Mah! Azzardo: piccola rivincita?
> Questo potrebbe spiegare la saggezza postuma della ragazza nell'invitare Kid al recupero con la moglie.
> Forse M. ha nel frattempo finalmente metabolizzato ed evaso la pendenza...forse...e forse è stato un modo come un altro per evaderla.


e una ci mette una cifra di anni simile per sconfiggere un fantasma del passato? se fosse così sarebbe a dir poco surreale.. ma tutto può essere, in effetti...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Mah! Azzardo: piccola rivincita?
> Questo potrebbe spiegare *la saggezza postuma della ragazza nell'invitare Kid al recupero con la moglie.*
> Forse M. ha nel frattempo finalmente metabolizzato ed evaso la pendenza...forse...e forse è stato un modo come un altro per evaderla.


Secondo me questo è amore...


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e una ci mette una cifra di anni simile per sconfiggere un fantasma del passato? se fosse così sarebbe a dir poco surreale.. ma tutto può essere, in effetti...


Ma sai, gli esseri umani sono spesso molto più "surreali" di quel che si pensa.
Anni e anni, però magari quel "fatterello" lì le è rimasto parecchio sul gozzo.


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è amore...


O potrebbe essersi ridotto a semplice affetto.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è amore...


no. secondo me è intelligenza, senso della misura e dignità.
M. è una ragazza fantastica, secondo me.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> O potrebbe essersi ridotto a semplice affetto.


Magari vedendolo sempre così confuso non se la sente di costringerlo...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> O potrebbe essersi ridotto a semplice affetto.


non credo. credo piuttosto che davanti all'evidenza abbia preferito uscire da questa storia con classe e senza diventare patetica. cosa difficilissima ma possibile.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me è intelligenza, senso della misura e dignità.
> M. è una ragazza fantastica, secondo me.


Sì. Bisogna poi vedere Kid che cosa vuole veramente...


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari vedendolo sempre così confuso non se la sente di costringerlo...


E anche perché tutta 'sta confusione ti fa passare la poesia. Almeno, a me la farebbe passare di brutto e magari in un colpo solo.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari vedendolo sempre così confuso non se la sente di costringerlo...


una donna intelligente capisce sempre le cose come stanno e se è il caso di insistere o no.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> una donna intelligente capisce sempre le cose come stanno e se è il caso di insistere o no.


Beh però magari si lascia scappare l'amore della sua vita Anna...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì. Bisogna poi vedere Kid che cosa vuole veramente...


lui sa cosa vuole, ma sa anche cosa ha perso.
purtroppo la vita è fatta di scelte e di conseguenze relative alle scelte.
 la vita va vissuta con tutte le sue turbolenze.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ooooooooooooo
> ma che state a tutti sopra a Kid il mio amico?
> 
> 
> ...



1) Ho Solo espresso la mia opinione ... il forum a questo serve, se poi alcune  volte non ti/vi piacciono i commenti/osservazione pazienza ... mica dobbiamo tutti pensarla allo stesso modo, viva la differeza!

2) Vedo/leggo che ti sei fermato a guardare il dito, e non a quello che il dito indicava, peccato! ... ti sei perso qualcosa mi sa.

3)Magari! ... scusa, non sono diplomatica ... son troppo spontanea.



kid ha detto:


> Mr, come farei senza di te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  continua cosi ... sei in ottima comagnia ... avete delle affinita' elettive.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me è intelligenza, senso della misura e dignità.
> M. è una ragazza fantastica, secondo me.


Si, concordo.
Pare proprio una ragazza con molta dignità, che si è trovata in mezzo a un bel casino e ne accetta le conseguenze senza farsi compatire, nè minacciando vendette.
Spero che anche lei (come Kid) venga fuori quanto prima dal pantano in cui si ritrova


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh però magari si lascia scappare l'amore della sua vita Anna...


non credo... lui in realtà credo ami sua moglie, solo che sua moglie adesso non lo aiuta e lui va in depressione.
se amava davvero M. avrebbe fatto il diavolo a 4 per non perderla.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo... lui in realtà credo ami sua moglie, solo che sua moglie adesso non lo aiuta e lui va in depressione.
> se amava davvero M. avrebbe fatto il diavolo a 4 per non perderla.


Tu hai troppa fiducia Anna, io a questa cosa non credo più. E' tutto molto più complicato... molto...


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui sa cosa vuole, ma sa anche cosa ha perso.
> purtroppo la vita è fatta di scelte e di conseguenze relative alle scelte.
> la vita va vissuta con tutte le sue turbolenze.


... e c'e' sempre un prezzo a tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nulla e' gratis.


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tu hai troppa fiducia Anna, io a questa cosa non credo più. E' tutto molto più complicato... molto...


Anch'io stavo riflettendo sul fatto che probabilmente sono troppo disincantata e dunque più pratica (o forse qualcuno dirà cinica) nei ragionamenti.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tu hai troppa fiducia Anna, io a questa cosa non credo più. E' tutto molto più complicato... molto...


è tutto più complicato perché siamo complicati noi.. altrimenti sarebbe direi quasi scontato essere così.


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo amava?


Già, mi ha sempre amato...


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo... lui in realtà credo ami sua moglie, *solo che sua moglie adesso non lo aiuta e lui va in depressione.*
> se amava davvero M. avrebbe fatto il diavolo a 4 per non perderla.


Ma la moglie non sa ancora niente, vero? ... sai come sara' contenta quando lo sapra'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dara' una festa per la splendida sorpresa, altro che andare lei in depressione ... ma scherziamo?


----------



## Old giulia (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me è intelligenza, senso della misura e dignità.
> M. è una ragazza fantastica, secondo me.


... sua moglie è una ragazza fantastica... ancora ignara di chi gli stà accanto... altro che depresso e poverino... la moglie nn lo aiuta....
a calci in culo!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Già, mi ha sempre amato...


certo che anche tu... ma non potevi lasciarla in pace? 

adesso capisco... periodo down con la moglie e zac ti sei fiondato su M. per prendere il buono di cui avevi bisogno...


----------



## Old giulia (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la moglie non sa ancora niente, vero? ... sai come sara' contenta quando lo sapra'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
qua la mano Marì


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> qua la mano Marì


Anche due!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ... sua moglie è una ragazza fantastica... ancora ignara di chi gli stà accanto... altro che depresso e poverino... la moglie nn lo aiuta....
> a calci in culo!


Giulia, sua moglie è come è sempre stata. nessuno ha mai messo in dubbio che sia una ragazza fantastica, però è fra loro due che c'è un problema e non è M. quel problema, anche se potrebbe sembrare così.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la moglie non sa ancora niente, vero? ... sai come sara' contenta quando lo sapra'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ridurre tutto al fatto che il problema è solo M, credimi che non li farà uscire dalla crisi.


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ... sua moglie è una ragazza fantastica... ancora ignara di chi gli stà accanto... altro che depresso e poverino... la moglie nn lo aiuta....
> a calci in culo!


Mia moglie non è ignara. Tempo fa ho preso in mano la situazione e le ho confessat o"quasi" tutto. E comunque due calci in culo li avrei presi volentieri, se solo avesse voluto darmeli!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Mah! Azzardo: piccola rivincita?
> Questo potrebbe spiegare la saggezza postuma della ragazza nell'invitare Kid al recupero con la moglie.
> Forse M. ha nel frattempo finalmente metabolizzato ed evaso la pendenza...forse...e forse è stato un modo come un altro per evaderla.


 
questo è possibile!


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ridurre tutto al fatto che il problema è solo M, credimi che non li farà uscire dalla crisi.


Annare' il problema non e' M. e tanto meno la moglie ... il problema e' lui.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è amore...


 
quantomeno dignità!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non è ignara. Tempo fa ho preso in mano la situazione e le ho confessat o"quasi" tutto. E comunque due calci in culo li avrei presi volentieri, se solo avesse voluto darmeli!


se può esserti d'aiuto sappi che il matrimonio è in assoluto il sodalizio in cui si dicono meno verità da ambo i lati.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh però magari si lascia scappare l'amore della sua vita Anna...


 
Monica, il vero amore non ci lascia andare via!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

*Cinismo? forse...*



Chicchi ha detto:


> E anche perché *tutta 'sta confusione ti fa passare la poesia.* Almeno, a me la farebbe passare di brutto e magari in un colpo solo.





Anna A ha detto:


> una donna intelligente capisce sempre le cose come stanno *e se è il caso di insistere o no*.





Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, concordo.
> Pare proprio una ragazza con molta dignità, che si è trovata in mezzo a un bel casino e ne accetta le conseguenze senza farsi compatire, nè minacciando vendette.
> Spero che anche lei (come Kid) *venga fuori quanto prima dal pantano in cui si ritrova*


Secondo me lei è già fuori e i dubbi son solo di Kid...che ne sia fuori perchè ha ottenuto quel che voleva o perchè stufa dei suoi tentennamenti non lo so...ma all'altruismo dell'amante (mi sacrifico io, tu torna a casetta tua dalla mogliettina), scusate ma faccio sempre molta fatica a credere!


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me lei è già fuori e i dubbi son solo di Kid...che ne sia fuori perchè ha ottenuto quel che voleva o perchè stufa dei suoi tentennamenti non lo so...ma all'altruismo dell'amante (mi sacrifico io, tu torna a casetta tua dalla mogliettina), scusate ma faccio sempre molta fatica a credere!


Si i dubbi sono solo miei. Lei ha già deciso, è più forte di me,  ha voluto chiudere perchè non le bastava ciò che le davo (giustamente).


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me lei è già fuori e i dubbi son solo di Kid...che ne sia fuori perchè ha ottenuto quel che voleva o perchè stufa dei suoi tentennamenti non lo so...ma all'altruismo dell'amante (mi sacrifico io, tu torna a casetta tua dalla mogliettina), scusate ma faccio sempre molta fatica a credere!


infatti non è altruismo ma come ho già detto: intelligenza, SENSO DELLA MISURA, e dignità.
tanto di cappello a questa ragazza.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti non è altruismo ma come ho già detto: intelligenza, SENSO DELLA MISURA, e dignità.
> tanto di cappello a questa ragazza.


Ma infatti mi chiedo ancora cosa stia strolgando kid, visto che quasi di sicuro lei indietro non tornerebbe...

Mi apre che la firma di qualcuno recitava più o meno che star a diventar matti davanti a un problema è da sciocchi: o può esser risolto e allora ci si rimbocca le maniche e si risolve, o non è risolvibile e allora è inutile star a perderci tempo!


----------



## Old giulia (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Giulia, sua moglie è come è sempre stata. nessuno ha mai messo in dubbio che sia una ragazza fantastica, però è fra loro due che c'è un problema e non è M. quel problema, anche se potrebbe sembrare così.


Non sono competamente d'accordo con te Anna.

*Michela non "la nuova", nn si sono conosciuti adesso.*
*Lei c'era anche prima... anzi era la sua fidanzata.*
E' un triangolo inaccettabile.

Quanto a lui... è una persona immatura, si è cacciato in questo casino "volutamente" molto di più che in altre storie lette qui nel forum.


----------



## Old giulia (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi chiedo ancora cosa stia strolgando kid, visto che quasi di sicuro lei indietro non tornerebbe...
> 
> Mi apre che la firma di qualcuno recitava più o meno che star a diventar matti davanti a un problema è da sciocchi: o può esser risolto e allora ci si rimbocca le maniche e si risolve, o non è risolvibile e allora è inutile star a perderci tempo!


Beh nn è carino sentirsi "rifiutato" , scaricato...


----------



## Old Chicchi (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti non è altruismo ma come ho già detto: intelligenza, SENSO DELLA MISURA, e dignità.
> tanto di cappello a questa ragazza.


Potrebbe essere molto semplicemente la fine dell'amore per di lui. 
Che non esclude per nulla l'intelligenza, il senso della misura e la dignità, anzi. 
Solo che in questo caso non si tratta di "atto eroico", ma semplicemente di decretare "the end".


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me lei è già fuori e i dubbi son solo di Kid...che ne sia fuori perchè ha ottenuto quel che voleva o perchè stufa dei suoi tentennamenti non lo so...ma all'altruismo dell'amante (mi sacrifico io, tu torna a casetta tua dalla mogliettina), scusate ma faccio sempre molta fatica a credere!


perché altruismo?
Autodifesa direi...sana e legittima!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sono competamente d'accordo con te Anna.
> 
> *Michela non "la nuova", nn si sono conosciuti adesso.*
> *Lei c'era anche prima... anzi era la sua fidanzata.*
> ...


 
non ho capito, Giulia.

Anche se Michela era l'ex fidanzata, per lunghi anni "non c'è stata".

Quindi senz'altro il problema è tra Kid e la moglie!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere molto semplicemente la fine dell'amore per di lui.
> Che non esclude per nulla l'intelligenza, il senso della misura e la dignità, anzi.
> Solo che in questo caso non si tratta di "atto eroico", ma semplicemente di decretare "the end".


magari fosse davvero così per M.... ma ne dubito.
siamo troppo abituati -ormai- a gente debole di carattere, ma qualcuno che ha carattere da vendere c'è ancora. ecco, io spero davvero che M rientri in questa categoria. lo spero per lei, ovviamente.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Beh nn è carino sentirsi "rifiutato" , scaricato...


 
beh, ma qui è Kid che "rifiuta" Michela...o no?


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, ma qui è Kid che "rifiuta" Michela...o no?


Così dovrebbe..pare che comunque Michela abbia abbastanza buonsenso da cambiare aria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mr, come farei senza di te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sempre meglio di chi si è sognato Christian De Sica...


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di chi si è sognato Christian De Sica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


E' stato raccontato, con qualche preoccupazione, qualche settimana fa.
Era per dirti che sognare qualcuno *non ha il significato che vuoi attribuirgli* tu. 
Tu hai fatto una scelta anni fa...hai fatto pure la controprova e hai riconfermato la scelta.
Cosa vuoi ancora? Che tua moglie faccia la mamma che ti sgrida e fa la scelta per te e ti tolga il peso di ogni scelta futura?*



* ...forse per poterglielo rinfacciare in futuro?


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sono competamente d'accordo con te Anna.
> 
> *Michela non "la nuova", nn si sono conosciuti adesso.*
> *Lei c'era anche prima... anzi era la sua fidanzata.*
> ...


Non è mai stata la mia fidanzata, ma avrebbe potuto esserla. Quanto a me hai ragione, sono immaturo e mi sono cacciato in questo casino volutamente.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

tranqui Kid sei in buona compagnia!


----------



## Kid (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tranqui Kid sei in buona compagnia!


Lo so, per questo sono qui!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Esagerata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 diciamo che tua figlia oggi canterebbe su un palcoscenico?!?!!??


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non è mai stata la mia fidanzata, ma avrebbe potuto esserla. Quanto a me hai ragione, sono immaturo e mi sono cacciato in questo casino volutamente.


 Rinnovo le domande: in un mondo perfetto, cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente tua oglie? E tu di rimando?


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi chiedo ancora cosa stia strolgando kid, visto che quasi di sicuro lei indietro non tornerebbe...
> 
> Mi apre che *la firma di qualcuno recitava più o meno che star a diventar matti davanti a un problema è da sciocchi*: o può esser risolto e allora ci si rimbocca le maniche e si risolve, o non è risolvibile e allora è inutile star a perderci tempo!


Forse è la firma di Angelodelmale:

 _Per due cose impara a non agitarti: per quelle che si possono cambiare, e per quelle che non si possono cambiare (proverbio messicano)_


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Ottobre 2008)

Kid, è semplice: devi guardare dentro te stesso e capire cosa ti ha spinto a tradire tua moglie.
Quando scopri qual'è la carenza che volevi compensare, è mezzo cammino andato.
Tutti i percorsi di autoconoscenza e di crescita sono dolorosi.
Risolto questo problema tu e tua moglie dovete incominciare a pensare come una coppia, non come due singoli, altrimenti il matrimonio difficilmente durerà.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Rinnovo le domande: in un mondo perfetto, cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente tua oglie? E tu di rimando?


Darmi uno schiaffone e dirmi di non azzardarmi più a prenderla per i fondelli.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto), io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con "Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta". Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.


----------



## Old evergreen (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid leggendo tra le righe,poiche' lei sa che per farti felice basta chimarti,farti venire a casa sua e trombarti tutta la notte,poi dirti stai con me per sempre..tu alzi la cornetta e dici addio a tua moglie!!!....ma lei nn lo fa,quindi mi sa che ti stai creando un ulteriore illusione,
percio' troncala e nn parlarle....le donne ti danno tutto ma poi se le riprendono a rate!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid leggendo tra le righe,poiche' lei sa che per farti felice basta chimarti,farti venire a casa sua e trombarti tutta la notte,poi dirti stai con me per sempre..tu alzi la cornetta e dici addio a tua moglie!!!....ma lei nn lo fa,quindi mi sa che ti stai creando un ulteriore illusione,
> percio' troncala e nn parlarle....le donne ti danno tutto ma poi se le riprendono a rate!!!


No guarda, lei non è proprio la persona che hai descritto. Ma che io mi sia illuso, questo temo sia vero.


----------



## Old ellina69 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto), io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con "Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta". Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.


kid, kid, amico mio ...lei vuole che tu scelga, con convinzione, che è la stessa cosa che vuole tua moglie. mentre tu vuoi sempre che le tue donne ti costringano a scegliere, ti "tirino" o ti prendano a schiaffi...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2008)

*già*



ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, kid, amico mio ...lei vuole che tu scelga, con convinzione, che è la stessa cosa che vuole tua moglie, mentre tu vuoi sempre che le tue donne ti costringano a scegliere, ti "tirino" o ti prendano a schiaffi...


Pare proprio che tu sia un tipo che bisogna TIRARE PER LA GIACCHETTA PER FARLO DECIDERE, ma se a decidere sono gli altri/e tanto di guadagnato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E se provassi a decidere tu per la tua vita e far sì che siano gli altri/e a doversi rapportare con le tue scelte o ad adattarsi? Così giusto per vedere l'effetto che fa...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Darmi uno schiaffone e dirmi di non azzardarmi più a prenderla per i fondelli.





kid ha detto:


> Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto), io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con "Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta". Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.












































































OK, ORA SARO' SERIA:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




INSOMMA, KID, MA CHE DIAMINE VUOI!!!
VUOI UNA DONNA-MADRE CHE TI DICA COSA DEVI FARE?
ORA NEPPURE MICHELA VA BENE, PERCHE' NON TI ORDINA COSA FARE? 
SCHERZIAMO? 
TUA MOGLIE DOVREBBE DARTI UNO SCHIAFFONE, MICHELA DIRTI COSA FARE... E TU ?
CHE DIAMINE VUOI DA LORO???????
CHE DIAMINE VUOI PER TE????????
SANTO CIELO, RILEGGITI, RILEGGITI CENTO VOLTE E VEDI COME SEI EGOISTA!
TUA MOGLIE TI TIRA UNO SCHIAFFONE OGNI VOLTA CHE TI GUARDA E TRATTIENE LE LACRIME! MICHELA TI DICE 'VINEI E RAPISCIMI' QUANDO DICE CHE BISOGNA FARE FOLLIE PER AMORE!
MA QUALI AMORI ALTRUISTICI! L'UNICO INDECISO CRONICO SEI TU! LORO SANNO BENISSIMO COSA VOGLIONO: TE (PORELLE LORO!!!)
insomma kid, mi calmo, ma tu sei un bravo ragazzo, ma la spina dorsale, dove l'hai messa?
lasci che altri decidano per te?
un uomo è un altra cosa....


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, kid, amico mio ...lei vuole che tu scelga, con convinzione, che è la stessa cosa che vuole tua moglie. mentre tu vuoi sempre che le tue donne ti costringano a scegliere, ti "tirino" o ti prendano a schiaffi...


Io avrei voluto capire a chi interessava di più stare con me. Non è una decisione semplice lasciare una famiglia, ci vuole forza, ma anche da parte loro l'avrei voluta. Egoista? Si lo sono. Avrei voluto vedere sudore e sangue da entrambe le parti, non solo dalla mia. E da questo punto di vista non so se mi ha deluso di più mia moglie o lei. O forse sono io quello sbagliato, che pretende e non dà nulla in cambio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Comunque il succo non cambia. Mi sono illuso di essere ancora desiderato da lei, mi sbagliavo. Lei è forte, più di quanto immaginassi. Devo andare avanti per la mia strada. Ritrovare ciò che ho perso. Una volta per tutte.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto capire *a chi interessava di più stare con me*. Non è una decisione semplice lasciare una famiglia, ci vuole forza, ma anche da parte loro l'avrei voluta. Egoista? Si lo sono. Avrei voluto vedere sudore e sangue da entrambe le parti, non solo dalla mia. E da questo punto di vista non so se mi ha deluso di più mia moglie o lei. O forse sono io quello sbagliato, che pretende e non dà nulla in cambio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































una lotta nel fango pensi che sarebbe andata bene?!?!?


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Sono lieto di aver portato il buonumore nella tua vita.



Grande82 ha detto:


> OK, ORA SARO' SERIA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto capire a chi interessava di più stare con me. Non è una decisione semplice lasciare una famiglia, ci vuole forza, ma anche da parte loro l'avrei voluta. Egoista? Si lo sono. Avrei voluto vedere sudore e sangue da entrambe le parti, non solo dalla mia. E da questo punto di vista non so se mi ha deluso di più mia moglie o lei. O forse sono io quello sbagliato, che pretende e non dà nulla in cambio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me pare tanto che lei non ha nessun interesse a stare con te e te lo ha detto con tanta delicatezza per non incasinare il tutto.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> A me pare tanto che lei non ha nessun interesse a stare con te e te lo ha detto con tanta delicatezza per non incasinare il tutto.


Può essere... forse è meglio così.


----------



## Old Chicchi (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto capire a chi interessava di più stare con me. Non è una decisione semplice lasciare una famiglia, ci vuole forza, ma anche da parte loro l'avrei voluta. Egoista? Si lo sono. Avrei voluto vedere sudore e sangue da entrambe le parti, non solo dalla mia. E da questo punto di vista non so se mi ha deluso di più mia moglie o lei. O forse sono io quello sbagliato, che pretende e non dà nulla in cambio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusami Kid, io qui necessito di un'opinione di Verena, per un discorso più ampio, che esula un po' dalla tua situazione personale. 

A me pare che ormai la tendenza del cambio dei ruoli sia fortemente avanzata e nemmeno tanto per parte femminile. Il cavaliere attende fiducioso che la principessa lo salvi dal drago. 
Le domande che si pongono sono: ma le principesse si sono accorte di questa novità? Hanno voglia di infilarsi nelle tutine da combattimento? Sono pronte a tutto ciò? 
Io per parte mia sono sempre più basita, ma prendo atto. Per forza.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Può essere... forse è meglio così.


E' meglio così, perchè sei troppo dubbioso, in amore dubbi non ce ne devono essere, pensa alla cosa come a una bella parentesi, e buttati anima e corpo alla riscoperta del tuo matrimonio, è chiaro che ami ancora tua moglie altrimenti non staresti a crogiolarti così.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Scusami Kid, io qui necessito di un'opinione di Verena, per un discorso più ampio, che esula un po' dalla tua situazione personale.
> 
> A me pare che ormai la tendenza del cambio dei ruoli sia fortemente avanzata e nemmeno tanto per parte femminile. Il cavaliere attende fiducioso che la principessa lo salvi dal drago.
> Le domande che si pongono sono: ma le principesse si sono accorte di questa novità? Hanno voglia di infilarsi nelle tutine da combattimento? Sono pronte a tutto ciò?
> Io per parte mia sono sempre più basita, ma prendo atto. Per forza.


Mi trovi completamente in sintonia con te. E non è che mi vanti della cosa eh...


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E' meglio così, perchè sei troppo dubbioso, in amore dubbi non ce ne devono essere, pensa alla cosa come a una bella parentesi, e buttati anima e corpo alla riscoperta del tuo matrimonio, è chiaro che ami ancora tua moglie altrimenti non staresti a crogiolarti così.


Grazie Angel.

Ciao


----------



## Old Chicchi (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi trovi completamente in sintonia con te. E non è che mi vanti della cosa eh...


Ti ringrazio Kid per la tua risposta sincera. In realtà non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi, la sincerità aiuta a capire e a districare la matassa, permettendoci di andando oltre i nostri schemi mentali e aiutandoci a considerare nuovi dati di fatto o tendenze. 
E' vero che io sono basita, ma proprio perché mi aspetto d'amblé determinate cose (sbagliando), che invece non sono per nulla scontate. Ok, rifletterò.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> *Scusami Kid, io qui necessito di un'opinione di Verena, per un discorso più ampio, che esula un po' dalla tua situazione personale. *
> 
> A me pare che ormai la tendenza del cambio dei ruoli sia fortemente avanzata e nemmeno tanto per parte femminile. Il cavaliere attende fiducioso che la principessa lo salvi dal drago.
> Le domande che si pongono sono: ma le principesse si sono accorte di questa novità? Hanno voglia di infilarsi nelle tutine da combattimento? Sono pronte a tutto ciò?
> Io per parte mia sono sempre più basita, ma prendo atto. Per forza.


 
Ciao Chicchi!
Per quel che mi consta, nella grande maggioranza degli adulteri sono spesso i traditi a tenere in mano il timone del comando.

Non è affatto vero che il ruolo del tradito lascia "senza potere", anzi.

Le donne che scelgono di non vedere e non sentire spesso sono quelle che mantengono l'uomo traditore accanto a sé. All'altro lato dello spettro così capita per la donna tradita che assume il ruolo di "madre severa" e tirando il traditore per l'orecchio lo riporta nel talamo.

Dal lato delle amanti, piu' o meno è lo stesso: la donna forte e consapevole si allontana (non puo' fare altrimenti...l'ho fatto anch'io) da situazioni senza sbocco, quella debole in fondo in fondo accetta tutto, anche il permanere dei parallelismi.

E l'uomo? Spesso ahime' è PASSIVO, e subisce le decisioni altrui (magari alla fine rognando pure perché non si sente abbastanza conteso...).

Siamo pronte per questo mutamento epocale? 

Personalmente, se non avessi a fianco un ottimo marito, preferirei il nubilato!


Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> una lotta nel fango pensi che sarebbe andata bene?!?!?


 
...con le magliette bagnate!


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...con le magliette bagnate!


Quella si!


----------



## Old Chicchi (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Chicchi!
> Per quel che mi consta, nella grande maggioranza degli adulteri sono spesso i traditi a tenere in mano il timone del comando.
> 
> Non è affatto vero che il ruolo del tradito lascia "senza potere", anzi.
> ...


Caspita, Verena, l'hai detto! Concordo in toto. Il mosaico nella mia testa comincia a prendere una forma più nitida, grazie.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E l'uomo? Spesso ahime' è PASSIVO, e subisce le decisioni altrui (magari alla fine rognando pure perché non si sente abbastanza conteso...).


Eccomi!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto), io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con "Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta". Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.


 

Kid anche per me è stato così all'inizio..."voglio solo la tua felicità" "voglio che tu sia felice con la tua ragazza".

Dopo mesi il suo altruismo si è tramutato in rabbia ed odio verso di me.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Kid anche per me è stato così all'inizio..."voglio solo la tua felicità" "voglio che tu sia felice con la tua ragazza".
> 
> Dopo mesi il suo altruismo si è tramutato in rabbia ed odio verso di me.


Guarda Mr, credimi che quasi ti invidio. Almeno hai un "ritorno", non le sei quasi indifferente come mi sento io. Non ho reazioni ne da parte sua, ne da parte di mia moglie... Forse è il caso che torno single...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda Mr, credimi che quasi ti invidio. Almeno hai un "ritorno", non le sei quasi indifferente come mi sento io. Non ho reazioni ne da parte sua, ne da parte di mia moglie... Forse è il caso che torno single...


 
da parte sua non ce l'hai perchè si è rassegnata
da parte di tua moglie non ce l'hai perchè ancora deve assorbire la botta.

aspettare e vivere. Il tempo sistema tutto (boh mi hanno detto cosi')


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> da parte sua non ce l'hai perchè si è rassegnata
> da parte di tua moglie non ce l'hai perchè ancora deve assorbire la botta.
> 
> aspettare e vivere. Il tempo sistema tutto (boh mi hanno detto cosi')


grazie Mr, in gamba mi raccomando.

Ciao


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica, il vero amore non ci lascia andare via!




















  , scusa...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> , scusa...


 
emme ma chi e' la tipa dell'avatar?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto), io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con *"Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta"*. Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.


Scusa Kid ma cazzo... se volesse pure lei la stessa cosa? Guarda secondo me dovresti stare un po' da solo e smazzartela senza donne attorno. Pensa a tuo figlio piuttosto.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pare proprio che tu sia un tipo che bisogna TIRARE PER LA GIACCHETTA PER FARLO DECIDERE, ma se a decidere sono gli altri/e tanto di guadagnato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> emme ma chi e' la tipa dell'avatar?


Kate Moss


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda Mr, credimi che quasi ti invidio. Almeno hai un "ritorno", non le sei quasi indifferente come mi sento io. Non ho reazioni ne da parte sua, ne da parte di mia moglie... *Forse è il caso che torno single...*


 E' quello che vuoi?

Perchè io apprezzo tanto la tua ironia e la tua simpatia, kid, ma il fato che tu ti senta un kidduzzo, un ragazzino, insomma, cui la mamma deve cambiare i calzoni e per cui gli altri dovrebbero prendere le decisioni è..... inevitabilmente vero.
Ora, detto ciò, ti ci vuoi rapportare o dici 'sono così che posso farci?'??????


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

*OT*

Ma saranno le madri a rendere così infantili gli uomini? Mah... Per fortuna ho una figlia femmina


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Ma saranno le madri a rendere così infantili gli uomini?* Mah... Per fortuna ho una figlia femmina


... ma che stai a di' MK ... io ho un figlio maschio ... ci stanno mamme e Mamme


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma che stai a di' MK ... io ho un figlio maschio ... ci stanno mamme e Mamme


Certo Marì, generalizzavo... Certo che uomini ne vedo pochini in giro...


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Marì, generalizzavo... Certo che* uomini ne vedo pochini in giro...*


Si, hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  li vedo smarriti.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noi invece li sentiamo smarriti, che è peggio.
Io non voglio un uomo che prenda decisioni per me.
Voglio un uomo che prenda le sue decisioni e accetti le conseguenze che ne derivano.
che si tratti di un trasferimento, lasciarsi, sposarsi..... che agisca con consapevolezza e con entusiasmo. Poche volte, magari, ma determinanti. 
Uomini, insomma, come non ce ne sono più. Come mio padre....
Forse è questo che manca: padri che educhino con l'esempio e madri che li indichino come tali..... (parlo in generale, sono certa che ci sono infinite eccezioni..)


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> noi invece li sentiamo smarriti, che è peggio.
> Io non voglio un uomo che prenda decisioni per me.
> Voglio un uomo che prenda le sue decisioni e accetti le conseguenze che ne derivano.
> che si tratti di un trasferimento, lasciarsi, sposarsi..... che agisca con consapevolezza e con entusiasmo. Poche volte, magari, ma determinanti.
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> noi invece li sentiamo smarriti, che è peggio.
> Io non voglio un uomo che prenda decisioni per me.
> Voglio un uomo che prenda le sue decisioni e accetti le conseguenze che ne derivano.
> che si tratti di un trasferimento, lasciarsi, sposarsi..... che agisca con consapevolezza e con entusiasmo. Poche volte, magari, ma determinanti.
> ...


Appunto, eccezioni ... infinite? ho molti dubbi


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, eccezioni ... infinite? ho molti dubbi


Beh, sai, ognuno pensa di essere un'eccezione...ecco qui ch ediventano infinite....


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, eccezioni ... infinite? ho molti dubbi


Pure io Marì, tanti dubbi...


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma saranno le madri a rendere così infantili gli uomini? Mah... Per fortuna ho una figlia femmina


io non vorrei dare il via ad una guerra tra sessi ma. voi donnine magari cercare di capire perchè siamo smarriti no eh? Non è che magari è un pò colpa vostra? Vabbè, tornando a noi e rispondendo anche a Grande, io sono così, non so cosa farci. Sarò infantile (non credo), egoista (sicuro), smarrito (idem), ma se a 31 anni sono così temo di non poter maturare di molto, l'adolescenza l'ho già passata.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> io non vorrei dare il via ad una guerra tra sessi ma. voi donnine magari cercare di capire perchè siamo smarriti no eh? Non è che magari *è un pò colpa vostra*? Vabbè, tornando a noi e rispondendo anche a Grande, io sono così, non so cosa farci. Sarò infantile (non credo), egoista (sicuro), smarrito (idem), ma se a 31 anni sono così temo di non poter maturare di molto, l'adolescenza l'ho già passata.
















   colpa nostra?

Scusa Kid ma prendervi un po' di responsabilità no? Decidere TU per la tua vita, e non le donne che ti stanno attorno...


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' quello che vuoi?
> 
> Perchè io apprezzo tanto la tua ironia e la tua simpatia, kid, ma il fato che tu ti senta un kidduzzo, un ragazzino, insomma, cui la mamma deve cambiare i calzoni e per cui gli altri dovrebbero prendere le decisioni è..... inevitabilmente vero.
> Ora, detto ciò, ti ci vuoi rapportare o dici 'sono così che posso farci?'??????


Ma io non voglio che gli altri prendano le decisioni per me... voglio vedere la convinzione in ciò che chiedono, prima di prendere io decisioni ben più pesanti, capisci?


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> colpa nostra?
> 
> Scusa Kid ma prendervi un po' di responsabilità no? Decidere TU per la tua vita, e non le donne che ti stanno attorno...


Io le mie responsabilità me le sto prendendo. Sono un egoista, coglione, immaturo e per giunta fedifrago. Le mie colpe le riconosco, per questo sono qui.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io le mie responsabilità me le sto prendendo. Sono un egoista, coglione, immaturo e per giunta fedifrago. Le mie colpe le riconosco, per questo sono qui.


Scusa Kid, vado in OT, prima di vivere con tua moglie vivevi da solo?


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, vado in OT, prima di vivere con tua moglie vivevi da solo?


Non ho mai vissuto da solo.


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai vissuto da solo.


Immaginavo... c'ho una mia teoria al riguardo...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che gli altri prendano le decisioni per me... voglio vedere la convinzione in ciò che chiedono, prima di prendere io decisioni ben più pesanti, capisci?


 e se tu ami o meno michela o tua moglie lo capisci da quanto LORO sono convinte?!


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se tu ami o meno michela o tua moglie lo capisci da quanto LORO sono convinte?!


E' un atteggiamento molto comune Grande, purtroppo...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che gli altri prendano le decisioni per me... *voglio vedere la convinzione in ciò che chiedono, prima di prendere io decisioni ben più pesanti, capisci*?


 
vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere...!


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un atteggiamento molto comune Grande, purtroppo...


Senza polemica

E' un atteggiamento molto femminile di donne di altri tempi ... tipo: lei il premio, e loro gli sfidanti/rivali.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io le mie responsabilità me le sto prendendo. Sono un egoista, coglione, immaturo e per giunta fedifrago. Le mie colpe le riconosco, per questo sono qui.


 
mmm..no.
Gli americani chiamano quello che tu fai "to pay lip service to", cioé riconoscere le proprie responsabilità...in teoria, a parole.

Ma nei fatti?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> , scusa...


 
appunto!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kate Moss


 
aveva un "bad hair day"?!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> noi invece li sentiamo smarriti, che è peggio.
> Io non voglio un uomo che prenda decisioni per me.
> Voglio un uomo che prenda le sue decisioni e accetti le conseguenze che ne derivano.
> che si tratti di un trasferimento, lasciarsi, sposarsi..... che agisca con consapevolezza e con entusiasmo. Poche volte, magari, ma determinanti.
> ...


 
già.
Facci caso: poi c'è chi da del "coglione" a uomini così solo perché ha il fegato - lui - di farsi l'amante...!


----------



## Old Confù (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mmm..no.
> Gli americani chiamano quello che tu fai "to pay lip service to", cioé *riconoscere le proprie responsabilità...in teoria, a parole.
> 
> Ma nei fatti?*

















Nei fatti: Quanto, ma quanto gli piace lamentarsi & darsi dello *******(parlo di tutti quelli che reagiscono alla stessa maniera, non solo di kid)....quando poi invece questa conditio non gli và mica male!!!!

Sono dell'opinione che chiunque quando si trova in una situazione che nn gli piace, se vuole sa come uscirne!!!


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> aveva un "bad hair day"?!




















   come si suol dire, un diavolo per capello...

ps ma ha chiamato l'esorcista, e se funziona per lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Tua moglie


kid ha detto:


> *Darmi uno schiaffone e dirmi di non azzardarmi più a prenderla per i fondelli*.


 La tua amante


kid ha detto:


> Vi faccio un breve aggiornamento. Ieri siamo riusciti a scambiarci 2 "parole" (via chat). Per farla breve, lei mi ha fatto capire che mi vuole bene, ma che secondo lei io non sono innamorato di lei, perchè altrimenti avrei fatto una follia e avrei mollato tutto. Ora, follia a parte (come se tradire moglie e figlio non fosse già abbastanza folle...), quello che ho capito è che lei è più preoccupata per il mio stato d'animo che per il suo. E così è sempre stato. Si è sempre fatta molti scrupoli, ha sempre detto che il suo desiderio più grande era quello di vedermi felice con mia moglie. E' una persona stupenda, non ho nessun dubbio. E sapere che esistono ancora ragazze così al mondo, mi rende felice. Però (questo è il punto),* io avrei preferito la "genuinità" di un "sono qui che aspetti!?", piuttosto che questo buonismo*. Cito i miei mitici Radiohead con "Mi vuoi? Cazzo vieni e butta giù quella porta". Lo so sono strano, paranoico, ma avrei voluto più "cattiveria" da parte sua. Forse quella mi avrebbe spronato a prendere davvero una decisione. Invece così ho capito solo una cosa: lei non mi vuole davvero. Lei vuole la mia felicità, indipendetemente da chi può darmela. Lei ha amore altruistico. Io no. Siamo diversi in fondo. Mi auguro di custodire al meglio il suo ricordo, perchè è l'unica cosa che ancora ci unisce e perchè davvero ho vissuto momenti stupendi grazie a lei. Ho fatto parte della sua vita anche se per poco e questo mi rende felice. Mi manca tanto si, però come molti di voi già mi avevano detto, forse la magia è scomparsa.


In sintesi: tu vuoi che siano le donne a decidere per te e a costringerti ad agire come loro desiderano.
Vorresti una bella battaglia per conquistarti (che ne diresti della lotta nel fango?) e tu come trofeo ...ti offriresti alla vincitrice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Scusami Kid, io qui necessito di un'opinione di Verena, per un discorso più ampio, che esula un po' dalla tua situazione personale.
> 
> A me pare che ormai la tendenza del cambio dei ruoli sia fortemente avanzata e nemmeno tanto per parte femminile. Il cavaliere attende fiducioso che la principessa lo salvi dal drago.
> Le domande che si pongono sono: *ma le principesse si sono accorte di questa novità? Hanno voglia di infilarsi nelle tutine da combattimento? Sono pronte a tutto ciò?*
> Io per parte mia sono sempre più basita, ma prendo atto. Per forza.


 Ti leggo molto ..Carrie...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









La tutina le donne ce l'hanno da un pezzo ...è per i superpoteri che si devono ancora attrezzare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







P.S. Che ridere ho risposto d'impulso a Kid e poi ...tutte avevano già scritto le stesse cose ...pure la lotta nel fango...


----------



## Pocahontas (3 Ottobre 2008)

O.T.
ieri Anna A ha aperto un thread qui in confessionale, "A Michela", dedicandole una canzone (Insiem a te non ci sto più, ecc). immagino si riferisse alla Michela di Kid. Volevo leggere i commenti ma non riesco a ritrovarlo. Come mai?


----------



## Old strega (3 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> O.T.
> ieri Anna A ha aperto un thread qui in confessionale, "A Michela", dedicandole una canzone (Insiem a te non ci sto più, ecc). immagino si riferisse alla Michela di Kid. Volevo leggere i commenti ma non riesco a ritrovarlo. Come mai?


 
Perchè Kid le ha chiesto di farlo cancellare pensando che a M. non facesse piacere...


----------



## Pocahontas (3 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Perchè Kid le ha chiesto di farlo cancellare pensando che a M. non facesse piacere...


Ah, capisco. 

Quindi M ci legge. 

Come farà a resistere alla tentazione di prendere parola in un thread di 90 pagine che parla di lei!

Ciao M.


----------



## Old Staff (3 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ah, capisco.
> 
> Quindi M ci legge.
> 
> ...


Non sappiamo se legge, ma se il nome corrisponde al reale, si cerca di evitare riferimenti che possano far identificare la persona attraverso una ricerca casuale nei motori di ricerca.

Il risalto come il titolo di un thread può essere eccessivo.

Per questo è consigliabile evitare sempre nomi reali.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Nei fatti: Quanto, ma quanto gli piace lamentarsi & darsi dello *******(parlo di tutti quelli che reagiscono alla stessa maniera, non solo di kid)....quando poi invece questa conditio non gli và mica male!!!!
> 
> Sono dell'opinione che chiunque quando si trova in una situazione che nn gli piace, se vuole sa come uscirne!!!


Io non so cosa dirvi ragazzi. Io non mi sto divertendo in questa situazione, non sono fiero di ciò che ho fatto e mi reputo realmente un deficente. A 31 anni ho conosciuto un altro lato di me che avrei però preferito non conoscere. Sono confuso... sarà banale, ma mi sento davvero in palla totale. un giorno penso una cosa, il giorno dopo un'altra. Non ho stabilità mentale... si, mi sento come un malato di mente se volete.
Vorrei anch'io avere le idee chiare, capire i miei errori, sciogliere i miei dubbi, le mie ansie e le mie paure. Ma ora non ce la faccio. Vado avanti come una barca in un oceano tempestoso, senza bussola, mi lascio trascinare dalle correnti. Spero solo di avvistare terra con un pò di fortuna e pazienza.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non so cosa dirvi ragazzi. Io non mi sto divertendo in questa situazione, non sono fiero di ciò che ho fatto e mi reputo realmente un deficente. A 31 anni ho conosciuto un altro lato di me che avrei però preferito non conoscere. Sono confuso... sarà banale, ma mi sento davvero in palla totale. un giorno penso una cosa, il giorno dopo un'altra. Non ho stabilità mentale... si, mi sento come un malato di mente se volete.
> Vorrei anch'io avere le idee chiare, capire i miei errori, sciogliere i miei dubbi, le mie ansie e le mie paure. Ma ora non ce la faccio. Vado avanti come una barca in un oceano tempestoso, senza bussola, mi lascio trascinare dalle correnti. *Spero solo di avvistare terra con un pò di fortuna e pazienza*.


Kid ma intanto nella tua vita REALE cosa succede?


----------



## Kid (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid ma intanto nella tua vita REALE cosa succede?


Che sto provando a ricostruire con mia moglie, ma penso spesso a lei, è più forte di me. E poi... c'è qualcosa che non va tra di noi(me e mia moglie), come un fastidioso sottofondo che ci logora pian piano... e sento che è colpa mia. Già dal punto di vista sessuale, se prima eravamo due Ferrari, ora siamo due Cinquecento sonnacchiose e poi... a me basta un nulla per incazzarmi con lei e saltarle addosso. Insomma, ci sto provando, ma non funziona.


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

oddio kid che tortura!!! ma perche' nn ti fai trasferire??? out of sight out of mind....


----------



## Kid (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> oddio kid che tortura!!! ma perche' nn ti fai trasferire??? out of sight out of mind....


Guarda, credimi che l'avrei già fatto, ma per una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a spiegarti, al momento per me è impossibile lasciare il mio lavoro...


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

mica lo devi lasciare.... prenditi un periodo di aspettativa...che ne so un  aggirnamento professionale,malattia...l'importante e' allontanarti per un po'...


----------



## Kid (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> mica lo devi lasciare.... prenditi un periodo di aspettativa...che ne so un  aggirnamento professionale,malattia...l'importante e' allontanarti per un po'...



Non male come idea...


----------



## Kid (6 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, credimi che l'avrei già fatto, ma per una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a spiegarti, al momento per me è impossibile lasciare il mio lavoro...


Rullo di tamburi prego: ho ripreso a fumare!

OLE'!

Ma porca ....


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rullo di tamburi prego: ho ripreso a fumare!
> 
> OLE'!
> 
> Ma porca ....


 
E beh dai, almeno qualche debolezza su... 

Però è vero, prenditi qualche giorno di pausa, magari stai un po' di più con tuo figlio. Io non mi sforzerei troppo di trovare la strada giusta, a poco a poco farai chiarezza.


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> oddio kid che tortura!!! ma perche' nn ti fai trasferire??? *out of sight out of mind....*


 
Per chi?! Per gli animali monosinaptici, forse....


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> mica lo devi lasciare.... *prenditi un periodo di aspettativa...che ne so un aggirnamento professionale,malattia*...l'importante e' allontanarti per un po'...


 
Un periodo di aspettativa/malattia per dimenticare l'amante????!!!!!!!!

Impiegato statale, eh?

Un pò di serietà, gente!


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Un periodo di aspettativa/malattia per dimenticare l'amante????!!!!!!!!
> 
> Impiegato statale, eh?
> 
> Un pò di serietà, gente!


E' la differenza che c'è tra l'amante e il partner... per l'amante balle per liberarsi qualche ora, mentre per cercare di recuperare il partner ufficiale si fa questo ed altro....non c'è niente che ti ferma.


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

be' kid parla di  ufficio e credo che nel contratto di lavoro siano previsti periodi di congedo no?
eppoi perche' dire balle all'amante..anzi e' chiaro il significato di una sua sparizione...no?


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2008)

non dicevo di dire balle all'amante.....ma parlavo delle balle che si raccontano per vedere l'amante a quello ci si ferma.


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

be' tante volte si agisce nei periodi che l'altro pensa che noi stiamo lavorando...n c'e' neanche bisogno di dirle..!


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E' la differenza che c'è tra l'amante e il partner... per l'amante balle per liberarsi qualche ora, *mentre per cercare di recuperare il partner ufficiale si fa questo ed altro....non c'è niente che ti ferma*.


Io la vedo in modo diametralmente opposto: cioè, per non cadere nella rete dell'amante, si mette in gioco persino la propria vita professionale, il dovere di una persona adulta. 

In effetti Kid, da quanto ho capito, sa di DOVER recuperare la partner ufficiale, anche se non ne muore dalla voglia....


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

E' contento, Kid, di andare al lavoro ogni mattina, o preferirebbe essere trasferito? 

Lo vuole evitare, questo tormento del rivederla?


----------



## Kid (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Io la vedo in modo diametralmente opposto: cioè, per non cadere nella rete dell'amante, si mette in gioco persino la propria vita professionale, il dovere di una persona adulta.
> 
> In effetti Kid, da quanto ho capito, sa di DOVER recuperare la partner ufficiale, anche se non ne muore dalla voglia....


Brava Pocah, hai fatto centro! Non che abbia motivo di vantarmene....


----------



## Kid (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> E' contento, Kid, di andare al lavoro ogni mattina, o preferirebbe essere trasferito?
> 
> Lo vuole evitare, questo tormento del rivederla?


Be si, credo tirerei un sospiro di sollievo.


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Be si, credo tirerei un sospiro di sollievo.


Aggiornamento: è ufficiale, sono un danno per mia moglie attualmente! Non riesco a non essere scontroso e antipatico con lei. O meglio, ci riesco a momenti... come se fossi uno psicopatico! Qualcuno conosce un metodo per tamponare la situazione finchè è così? Non sto scherzando, qualcuno di voi che ha vissuto un "periodo di riabilitazione" simile, mi può dare un consiglio per far pesare di meno a mia moglie le mie magagne, che non sia partire per un viaggio spirituale?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

non so io rompevo meno francamente...!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non so io rompevo meno francamente...!


Vi prego... consigliatemi qualcosa, non voglio far del male (ulteriore) a mia moglie! Mi devo sedare????


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi prego... consigliatemi qualcosa, non voglio far del male (ulteriore) a mia moglie! Mi devo sedare????


Macchè sedare...vuoi essere altro da come sei, per fuggire da come sei?

E' umano che ci sia sbandamento, irritazione che quasi si incolpi la moglie, non colpevole, di esserci lei e non chi tanto abbiamo desiderato...

L'unica "cura" che mi sento di suggerirti è di fare un bel respiro quando ti rendi conto di essere irritante con lei, pensare a quanto sei tu in torto e usare la parolina magica.... "SCUSA"!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi prego... consigliatemi qualcosa, non voglio far del male (ulteriore) a mia moglie! Mi devo sedare????


Io non ho esperienza personale.
So che i bambini in quinta cercano in tutti i modi di rendersi insopportabili per essere sgridati e placare l'ansia da separazione che li aspetta da lì a poco. 
Tu hai detto che vorresti che tua moglie ti prendesse per la collottola... di conseguenza cerchi in lei un atteggiamento più autoritario (non credo che tu sia l'unico coniuge a volerlo).
Evitando un giudizio sul tipo di rapporto che cerchi (non credo sia il momento di ristrutturarlo ...meglio fra un paio di mesi...), credo che tu potresti star molto meglio e far stare meglio tua moglie, verbalizzando le tue ansie.
In altre parole dille che sei nervoso perché le hai parlato di un tuo disorientamento e vorresti sentire lei arrabbiata, aggressiva nei tuoi confronti per dimostrarti che ci tiene e non vuole perderti.*
Credo che sarebbe un altro momento duro, ma sempre meglio, per te e per lei, dello stillicidio di un'irritabilità costante.
Ovvio se proprio non ce la fai a smazzarti da solo le conseguenze di una tua cazzata...




* mio marito mi aveva detto invece che mi avrebbe voluta disperata e scongiurante (voleva offrirsi alla maggior sofferente!) ....col cavolo che avrei mai scongiurato uno scarafaggio di non lasciarmi ...sono per la disinfestazione...


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi prego... consigliatemi qualcosa, non voglio far del male (ulteriore) a mia moglie! Mi devo sedare????


Non voglio augurarti nulla di male Kid, ma credo tu sia in una fase di "perdita d'umiltà", ossia non ti rendi assolutamente conto di ciò che hai. 

In genere è inutile spendere troppe parole con chi si trova in questa fase, perché per recuperare l'umiltà bisogna passare attraverso le esperienze - le botte sulla capoccia - per intenderci. 

Solo quando la vita ti avrà scaraventato ben bene per terra ti renderai conto di quanto tu sia stato superbo in questa situazione e quanto possa essere stato grande il dolore procurato agli altri.

Ma dato che non ti auguro nulla di male, cerca perlomeno di fare uno sforzo mentale immaginandoti di perdere qualcosa che ora come ora dai per scontato (non necessariamente tua moglie, anzi, lei lasciala proprio perdere) e prova a immaginarti una situazione per te orribile e, immagina, senti, prova... come tutto si ridimensiona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Non voglio augurarti nulla di male Kid, ma credo tu sia in una fase di "perdita d'umiltà", ossia non ti rendi assolutamente conto di ciò che hai.
> 
> In genere è inutile spendere troppe parole con chi si trova in questa fase, perché per recuperare l'umiltà bisogna passare attraverso le esperienze - le botte sulla capoccia - per intenderci.
> 
> ...


 Sai a volte ho la sensazione che alcuni/e tradiscano proprio per sentire la possibilità di avere "una ruota di scorta" ...proprio perché si rendono conto di avere qualcosa di molto importante e che non vogliono perdere ...forse sentono di non meritarlo (e magari neppure si può dar loro torto ... :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    oppure, come tu ipotizzi, non si rendono conto davvero di cosa perderebbero...e rischiano di perdere, cercando alternative.
Certo che se uno/a si immagina la carta di credito clonata e il conto in rosso di qualche migliaia di euro già può immaginare il sollievo di vedere il + nell'estratto conto.


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai a volte ho la sensazione che alcuni/e tradiscano proprio per sentire la possibilità di avere "una ruota di scorta" ...proprio perché si rendono conto di avere qualcosa di molto importante e che non vogliono perdere ...forse sentono di non meritarlo (e magari neppure si può dar loro torto ... :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai, a me è capitato, quando ero ancora molto giovane e scema, ovviamente senza le implicazioni e la situazione di Kid, in cui tutti mi dicevano "occhio, stai facendo un'enorme ca&&&ta, ti stai comportando male con una persona che invece con te è enormemente paziente e amorevole. 

In quel  momento sapevo che avevano ragione, ma era più forte di me, non riuscivo a *non* comportarmi da stron&&a.

Bé, la vita ha pensato bene di farmi capire le cose a modo suo e il conto per quel  comportamento di allora si è alla fine rivelato salatissimo.

Però ho dovuto passarci, le parole degli altri purtroppo non facevano altro che scivolarmi addosso.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*ecco*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Macchè sedare...vuoi essere altro da come sei, per fuggire da come sei?
> 
> E' umano che ci sia sbandamento, irritazione che quasi si incolpi la moglie, non colpevole, di esserci lei e non chi tanto abbiamo desiderato...
> 
> L'unica "cura" che mi sento di suggerirti è di fare un bel respiro quando ti rendi conto di essere irritante con lei, pensare a quanto sei tu in torto e usare la parolina magica.... "SCUSA"!


 
Non si può immaginare come sia sanatorio in certe situazioni chiedere scusa ed ammettere di aver sbagliato....e soprattutto ammettere che non ci si é resi conto di quanto l'errore pesi sugli altri. Oltre che ottima tattica, é anche sintomo di autocritica e perfino di intelligenza... trattare il/la partner, e non solo, da animali da cortile non paga mai...
Bruja


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Non deve essere semplice. Ma se continui così rischi di perdere davvero tua moglie o di creare danni significativi al vostro matrimonio.
Prova a concentrarti sulla “scelta”, sui perché della tua scelta. Resta concentrato e mettici volontà. Uno sforzo di volontà. Devi provare a farlo. Non dicendo in modo rassegnato e passivo “ci provo  ma non ce la faccio”, volontà e concentrazione. Con il supporto delle ragioni della tua scelta (il tutto potrebbe funzionare solo se la ragioni della tua scelta le ritieni valide. Lo sono?)


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Sai, a me è capitato, quando ero ancora molto giovane e scema, ovviamente senza le implicazioni e la situazione di Kid, in cui tutti mi dicevano "occhio, stai facendo un'enorme ca&&&ta, ti stai comportando male con una persona che invece con te è enormemente paziente e amorevole.
> 
> In quel  momento sapevo che avevano ragione, ma era più forte di me, non riuscivo a *non* comportarmi da stron&&a.
> 
> ...


Io non vorrei arrivare a questo possibilmente...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vi prego... consigliatemi qualcosa, non voglio far del male (ulteriore) a mia moglie! Mi devo sedare????


mah!

Sano impegno, invece? Sorriderle, aiutarla con i piatti, stirare, mettere a posto armadi, uscire con lei e il bimbo?!

La felicità non sta nelle pilloline....!


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non vorrei arrivare a questo possibilmente...


Ok, a questo punto devi fare uno sforzo grande e come dice Ellina, usare esclusivamente la ragione. Spegni la "pancia", datti una ferrea disciplina, come fosse uno sport e tu dovessi raggiungere un obiettivo elevato.

Inizialmente saranno lacrime e sangue, come per ogni obiettivo elevato che si rispetti, sarà stringere i denti, sarà darsi una bella pacca sulla spalla ogni qualvolta che sarai riuscito a superare il "diavolo" che c'è in te. 

Insomma, Kid, siamo uomini o farfalle, qui la posta in gioco è alta, e tu ce la farai a non arrivare al punto di guardarti indietro e darti del grandissimo scioccone. Forza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Sai, a me è capitato, quando ero ancora molto giovane e scema, ovviamente senza le implicazioni e la situazione di Kid, in cui tutti mi dicevano "occhio, stai facendo un'enorme ca&&&ta, ti stai comportando male con una persona che invece con te è enormemente paziente e amorevole.
> 
> In quel momento sapevo che avevano ragione, ma era più forte di me, non riuscivo a *non* comportarmi da stron&&a.
> 
> ...


 Ma tu, ORA, credi di averlo fatto per il bisogno di vedere concretamente le conseguenze?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si può immaginare come sia sanatorio in certe situazioni chiedere scusa ed ammettere di aver sbagliato....e soprattutto ammettere che non ci si é resi conto di quanto l'errore pesi sugli altri. Oltre che ottima tattica, é anche sintomo di autocritica e perfino di intelligenza... *trattare il/la partner, e non solo, da animali da cortile non paga mai...*
> Bruja


* ...e detto da una gallina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*...ma vale anche per le altre relazioni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ok, a questo punto devi fare uno sforzo grande e come dice Ellina, usare esclusivamente la ragione. Spegni la "pancia", datti una ferrea disciplina, come fosse uno sport e tu dovessi raggiungere un obiettivo elevato.
> 
> Inizialmente saranno lacrime e sangue, come per ogni obiettivo elevato che si rispetti, sarà stringere i denti, sarà darsi una bella pacca sulla spalla ogni qualvolta che sarai riuscito a superare il "diavolo" che c'è in te.
> 
> Insomma, Kid, siamo uomini o farfalle, qui la posta in gioco è alta, e tu ce la farai a non arrivare al punto di guardarti indietro e darti del grandissimo scioccone. Forza!


Grazie... comincio davvero a pensare di essere un coglione per essermi ridotto così...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

beh...le due donne finora diciamo (con tutto l'affetto per te ) che ne escono meglio....


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh...le due donne finora diciamo (con tutto l'affetto per te ) che ne escono meglio....


Senza ombra di dubbio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie... comincio davvero a pensare di essere un coglione per essermi ridotto così...


Ora hai toccato la "mamma" che è in me ....
Ricordati che sei giovane e la tua vita è tutta da vivere ...non stai "lavorando" per domani (riferendomi alla metafora sportiva di Chicchi), ma per le olimpiadi del 2012 e per ....una vecchiaia in buona salute...
Fuor di metafora: se pensi di dover solo stare meglio oggi l'investimento che puoi fare è minimo, ma se pensi che ti stai costruendo la vita e l'opinione che potrai dare di te stesso all'età della pensione credo che potresti trovare più forza e nel contempo un pizzico di auto-ridimensionamento di te stesso e della tua vicenda. Non sei un eroe romantico, ma un giovane uomo che ha fatto una cazzata, ma ora ne esce con forza, dignità e ...virilità (si può dire virilità?)


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu, ORA, credi di averlo fatto per il bisogno di vedere concretamente le conseguenze?


Allora, il mio era puro e incosciente senso di onnipotenza. Quando gli altri mi mettevano sull'attenti e la vocina dentro di me confermava, un'altra mi diceva: "no, ma tu sei troppo forte, alla fine vincerai sempre e comunque su tutti i fronti, quindi non pensare e fai quello che ti senti".

Una vera demente, ma ero anche molto giovane. Se avessi anche solo lontanamente immaginato le conseguenze sarei stata una pazza furiosa a continuare con quel comportamento...evidentemente ero molto dura di comprendonio e la strada dell'esperienza è stata l'unica che potesse portarmi a usare il cervello. 

Forse l'ho fatto inconsciamente, forse per la mia vita doveva andare così e non c'era altro modo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Allora, il mio era puro e incosciente senso di onnipotenza. Quando gli altri mi mettevano sull'attenti e la vocina dentro di me confermava, un'altra mi diceva: "no, ma tu sei troppo forte, alla fine vincerai sempre e comunque su tutti i fronti, *quindi non pensare e fai quello che ti senti*".
> 
> Una vera demente, ma ero anche molto giovane. Se avessi anche solo lontanamente immaginato le conseguenze sarei stata una pazza furiosa a continuare con quel comportamento...evidentemente ero molto dura di comprendonio e la strada dell'esperienza è stata l'unica che potesse portarmi a usare il cervello.
> 
> Forse l'ho fatto inconsciamente, forse per la mia vita doveva andare così e non c'era altro modo.


 Oppure avevi sentito Morelli  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzo su Morelli, eh, non su di te.
Quante cose si imparano con la dura esperienza ...peccato non si possano rifare le "scene" venute male, come nei film...


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure avevi sentito Morelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morelli ha un bel dire, fossi nella sua posizione "patinata" predicherei anch'io le stesse panzane, tanto se ci cascano con Wanna Marchi vuoi che non ci caschino con Morelli?

Comunque proprio per il fatto che le scene non si possono rifare che auguro a Kid con tutto il cuore di riuscire a ritrovare la lucidità e la serenità per affrontare la sfida che la vita gli ha messo sul tavolo.


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Morelli ha un bel dire, fossi nella sua posizione "patinata" predicherei anch'io le stesse panzane, tanto se ci cascano con Wanna Marchi vuoi che non ci caschino con Morelli?
> 
> Comunque proprio per il fatto che le scene non si possono rifare che auguro a Kid con tutto il cuore di riuscire a ritrovare la lucidità e la serenità per affrontare la sfida che la vita gli ha messo sul tavolo.


La vita non ha grandi colpe... sono io il brocco che non sa resistere alle tentazioni!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> La vita non ha grandi colpe... sono io il brocco che* non sa resistere alle tentazioni*!


 Pietà ...risvegli la madre che è in me e che ti dà tante mazzate... 
Le espressioni di compiaciuta debolezza, no! Pietà!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pietà ...risvegli la madre che è in me e che ti dà tante mazzate...
> Le espressioni di compiaciuta debolezza, no! Pietà!


Mi dispiace ma ho realizzato questo... non so cosa farci, sarà una mia debolezza ma non è compiaciuta, te lo assicuro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma ho realizzato questo... non so cosa farci, sarà una mia debolezza ma non è compiaciuta, te lo assicuro!


E' autoassolvente però ...se sei fatto così che colpa ne hai...
Come Don Abbondio il fatto che sia un vas di coccio in mezzo a vasi di ferro non lo rende meno vigliacco e meschino e ...colpevole.


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Ottobre 2008)

volontà, kid ... prima verifica la bontà delle tue scelte, e poi, se le ritieni valide ...volontà, determinazione, concentrazione. senza compiacimenti per il tuo smarrimento, senza rassegnazione. coraggio, su ...


----------



## Old Angel (8 Ottobre 2008)

Kid tu devi anche metterti in testa che in questa situazione parti molto avvantaggiato, per il fatto che tua moglie non sa niente, perchè altrimenti ora staresti mooooolto peggio, la sclerata in casa sarebbe lei, butta la testa nel tuo matrimonio manda caghè tutto il resto e pensa che alla fine ti è andata ancora bene, in un rapporto di coppia anche di lunga data c'è tanto da scoprire e da viverlo basta solo volerlo senza abbandonarsi alle seghe mentali.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> volontà, kid ... prima verifica la bontà delle tue scelte, e poi, se le ritieni valide ...volontà, determinazione, concentrazione. senza compiacimenti per il tuo smarrimento, senza rassegnazione. coraggio, su ...


OT ciao bella, come stai?


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Kid tu devi anche metterti in testa che in questa situazione parti molto avvantaggiato, per il fatto che tua moglie non sa niente, perchè altrimenti ora staresti mooooolto peggio, la sclerata in casa sarebbe lei, butta la testa nel tuo matrimonio manda caghè tutto il resto e pensa che alla fine ti è andata ancora bene, in un rapporto di coppia anche di lunga data c'è tanto da scoprire e da viverlo basta solo volerlo senza abbandonarsi alle seghe mentali.


Questa risposta mi è piaciuta!


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

Ciiao Kid, sai quanto ti voglio bene e per questo ti dico che....


hai fatto male a lasciare l'altra...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sai bene perchè ti dico questo.....


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Ciiao Kid, sai quanto ti voglio bene e per questo ti dico che....
> 
> 
> hai fatto male a lasciare l'altra...
> ...


NON DIRMI COSI' TI PREGO!!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> NON DIRMI COSI' TI PREGO!!!


 lo penso anche io, sì, dovresti lasciare tua moglie. 
Oggi stesso.....
che senso ha continuare così? 
E poi m. è perfetta! (a parte che non ti chiede di lasciare tutto) E tua moglie no!
Ah, l'avessi scelta a suo tempo! Ora sarebbe tutto diverso!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo penso anche io, sì, dovresti lasciare tua moglie.
> Oggi stesso.....
> che senso ha continuare così?
> E poi m. è perfetta! (a parte che non ti chiede di lasciare tutto) E tua moglie no!
> Ah, l'avessi scelta a suo tempo! Ora sarebbe tutto diverso!



Ti sei streghizzata pure tu Grande?


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo penso anche io, sì, dovresti lasciare tua moglie.
> Oggi stesso.....
> che senso ha continuare così?
> E poi m. è perfetta! (a parte che non ti chiede di lasciare tutto) E tua moglie no!
> Ah, l'avessi scelta a suo tempo! Ora sarebbe tutto diverso!


 





  capito la provocazione!!

è inutile stare a cercare di ricostruire qualcosa che però ma e se..

ora, seriamente, se andavi avanti ancora un pò (ovvio con tutti i rischi di essere scoperto), forse ora sarebbe già tutto finito... visto che qui mi hanno insegnato che la durata media di un tradimento tipo è circa 6 mesi...
o almeno staresti male per qualcosa di reale....
forse


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti sei streghizzata pure tu Grande?


però mi togli una curiosità? Come sarebbe oggi la tua vita se avessi scelto lei all'epoca? Se vi foste messi insiem? E perchè non l'hai fatto?


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti sei streghizzata pure tu Grande?


 
Grande Strega!!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però mi togli una curiosità? Come sarebbe oggi la tua vita se avessi scelto lei all'epoca? Se vi foste messi insiem? E perchè non l'hai fatto?


Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Grande Strega!!


Ihihih! E tu sei sexy-strega?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


 ..........................


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ..........................


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ihihih! E tu sei sexy-strega?


ti piace questa versione???


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


>


Che devo farci... mi piace essere corteggiato e conquistato... è così anomalo?


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ti piace questa versione???


A me piaci in ogni versione...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


 sul veggente ti chiedo di fare uno sforzo. 
Immagina se l'avessi scelta... 
cosa avresti oggi con lei?  E cosa vorresti magari anche di diverso?
Per la seconda parte.. lei è sempre la stessa... non ha chiesto allora e non chiede oggi.... cosa farebbe oggi sì che la scegliessi? Perchè oggi lei sì e ieri no?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che devo farci... *mi piace* essere corteggiato e conquistato... è così anomalo?


 non è che ti piacci che preoccupa o è anomalo, ma che ti serva, se no non ti muovi di un mignolo!! E inoltre non vuoi chiederlo!! Deve essere spontaneo!!


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che devo farci... mi piace essere corteggiato e conquistato... è così anomalo?


no, non è anomalo.. mi ha fatto solo sorridere perchè quando al mio "altro" ho detto che avrei deciso io per lui mi ha risposto di "no, perchè era una scelta che doveva fare lui"
perciò se fai bianco vuoi nero se fai nero vuoi bianco ecc.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







kid ha detto:


> A me piaci in ogni versione...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Kid, ti dico una frase dettami dal mio ex che mi fece imbestialire:

"I bivi, le scelte, sono cose talebane"

ci ha messo 3 ANNI a recuperare un immagine dignitosa ai miei occhi...!


----------



## Old ellina69 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


puopi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sul veggente ti chiedo di fare uno sforzo.
> Immagina se l'avessi scelta...
> cosa avresti oggi con lei?  E cosa vorresti magari anche di diverso?
> Per la seconda parte.. lei è sempre la stessa... non ha chiesto allora e non chiede oggi.... cosa farebbe oggi sì che la scegliessi? Perchè oggi lei sì e ieri no?



Dunque, se oggi fossi insieme a lei, avrei al mio fianco una ragazza più tranquilla e con la quale avrei sicuramente più dialogo. Di contro avrei sicuramente meno stravaganza e imprevedibilità. Se potessi cambiare qualcosa di lei, probabilmente vorrei che fosse meno "stretta" di vedute su certe cose. E poi è davvero troppo buona, è un angelo... faccio fatica a starle vicino a volte, tanto mi fa sentire "sporco".

Se avesse combattuto, se mi avesse detto "io non ti lascio andare", oggi probabilmente sarei con lei, indipendentemente dall'essere la scelta giusta o sbagliata. Ma lei non è tipa da battaglia. Lei ha bisogno di qualcuno che la prenda per mano e le faccia vedere la vita.


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ti dico una frase dettami dal mio ex che mi fece imbestialire:
> 
> "I bivi, le scelte, sono cose talebane"
> 
> ci ha messo 3 ANNI a recuperare un immagine dignitosa ai miei occhi...!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dunque, se oggi fossi insieme a lei, avrei al mio fianco una ragazza più tranquilla e con la quale avrei sicuramente più dialogo. Di contro avrei sicuramente meno stravaganza e imprevedibilità. Se potessi cambiare qualcosa di lei, probabilmente vorrei che fosse meno "stretta" di vedute su certe cose. E poi è davvero troppo buona, è un angelo... faccio fatica a starle vicino a volte, tanto mi fa sentire "sporco".
> 
> Se avesse combattuto, se mi avesse detto "io non ti lascio andare", oggi probabilmente sarei con lei, indipendentemente dall'essere la scelta giusta o sbagliata. Ma lei non è tipa da battaglia. Lei ha bisogno di qualcuno che la prenda per mano e le faccia vedere la vita.


 ................e non sei tu....
Sarà pure perfetta ma da come la descrivi non mi sembra nemmeno lontanamente perfetta per te......


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> puopi spiegare meglio?


Semplicemente ai tempi (prima di sposarmi) mi ritrovai di fronte ad una scelta: o la mia futura moglie, o rischiare con lei. Scelsi mia moglie, perchè lei non mi diede prova di tenerci davvero a me... ma con il senno di poi, credo che lei semplicemente non avesse voluto esporsi troppo.


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ................e non sei tu....
> Sarà pure perfetta ma da come la descrivi non mi sembra nemmeno lontanamente perfetta per te......


Questo lo so... ma io detesto la perfezione.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Questo lo so... ma io detesto la perfezione.


tesoro, i luoghi comuni lasciali a casa...
potrei dirti che allora lei non va bene, così perfettina, ogni giorno stessa minestra, medesime recriminazioni e vita uguale!!!
tre figli anzichè uno e mai una vacanza a due perchè amore coi bambini come facciamo? 
Rispondi a questo: vuoi davvero davvero recuperare il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tesoro, i luoghi comuni lasciali a casa...
> potrei dirti che allora lei non va bene, così perfettina, ogni giorno stessa minestra, medesime recriminazioni e vita uguale!!!
> tre figli anzichè uno e mai una vacanza a due perchè amore coi bambini come facciamo?
> Rispondi a questo:* vuoi davvero davvero recuperare il tuo matrimonio?*


Crudelia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   una domanda piu' semplice no?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Crudelia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


Son ben 101 pagine che va avanti sta domanda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa che non vuol fare carta.


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Kid, ti consiglio una lettura leggera, anche avvincente e comica per certi versi: La modista, di Andrea Vitali.

Andrea Vitali lo ha presentato in questo modo: 
_Il libro è lì, è pronto da leggere. È un libro che svolge parecchie funzioni. È un bell’oggetto contundente, è un bel librone nel senso che  se lo si da in testa a qualcuno si può fare anche male. Può funzionare anche come spessore se avete un tavolino che balla o un armadio. Ha poi una funzione molto particolare che è quella di orientare l’eventuale turista che giungesse a Bellano perché nei risguardi di copertina è riprodotta in maniera estremamente accattivante una piantina del paesello. Questa è la cosa più bella del libro, se uno volesse evitare di portarsi un peso inutile, strappa la cartina di Bellano e poi se ne torna da dove è venuto. Questa grande idea di pubblicare la cartina è un’idea del mio editore, Stefano Mauri, che ringrazio._

E questa è una recensione_:_ 
_Se le donne sono il motore del mondo, in questo caso di certo lo sono della storia: Anna Montani, la bella modista che già nel titolo troneggia è di certo una figura che non solo i tanti personaggi che la conoscono ma, per motivi diversi, anche il lettore non riuscirà facilmente a dimenticare.
Molto attraente sa ben usare le armi della femminilità per raggiungere i suoi scopi. È una donna determinata e sicura del proprio potere, tanto che la complicatissima vicenda relativa alla sua presunta vedovanza farà perdere notti di sonno e molta pazienza al maresciallo Accadi, il neocomandante della locale stazione dei carabinieri che non riesce proprio a togliersi dalla testa il sensualissimo corpo della Montani, che per lungo tempo gli è solo concesso di immaginare sotto i leggeri vestiti estivi.
Altri uomini però hanno gli occhi, e non solo, accesi dalla donna. Romeo Gargassa, che ha fatto molti soldi col mercato nero e parecchi traffici loschi e che è totalmente arreso davanti all'abile seduzione della Montani. Il giovane Eugenio Pochezza, corrispondente locale della "Provincia" ed erede universale della signora Eutrice, da lui accudita in vita  con attenzione, ma dalla cui morte (a cui forse qualche goccia di troppo per farla dormire non è del tutto estranea) si sente finalmente liberato.
__Uno strano tentato furto in municipio, una bella sbronza del nuovo assunto guardiano notturno e un secondo tentato furto in una villa di cui ancora una volta il guardiano non s'era neppure accorto, rappresentano le vicende che si intrecciano con quella che riguarda l'accertamento della vedovanza della bella modista il cui marito era sparito tra le nevi della Russia, ma la cui morte non era mai stata accertata, e con le tante tresche amorose della Montani da cui non sempre uscirà vincitrice_.

Leggiti soprattutto la vicenda dell'Eugenio Pochezza, sempre che non ti mandi ancora più in crisi


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Kid, ti consiglio una lettura leggera, anche avvincente e comica per certi versi: La modista, di Andrea Vitali.
> 
> Andrea Vitali lo ha presentato in questo modo:
> _Il libro è lì, è pronto da leggere. È un libro che svolge parecchie funzioni. È un bell’oggetto contundente, è un bel librone nel senso che se lo si da in testa a qualcuno si può fare anche male. Può funzionare anche come spessore se avete un tavolino che balla o un armadio. Ha poi una funzione molto particolare che è quella di orientare l’eventuale turista che giungesse a Bellano perché nei risguardi di copertina è riprodotta in maniera estremamente accattivante una piantina del paesello. Questa è la cosa più bella del libro, se uno volesse evitare di portarsi un peso inutile, strappa la cartina di Bellano e poi se ne torna da dove è venuto. Questa grande idea di pubblicare la cartina è un’idea del mio editore, Stefano Mauri, che ringrazio._
> ...


praticamente è il riassunto di "letto a tre piazze" con totò che, tornato dalla russia a piedi, dopo essere stato dato per disperso, deve fare i conti con il nuovo fidanzato della moglie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrFUX9HafoQ


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> praticamente è il riassunto di "letto a tre piazze" con totò che, tornato dalla russia a piedi, dopo essere stato dato per disperso, deve fare i conti con il nuovo fidanzato della moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geniale, ce l'ho!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> praticamente è il riassunto di "letto a tre piazze" con totò che, tornato dalla russia a piedi, dopo essere stato dato per disperso, deve fare i conti con il nuovo fidanzato della moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anna, grazie! ... rivederlo/li e' sempre una grande gioia!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, grazie! ... rivederlo/li e' sempre una grande gioia!!!


lo so...


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Son ben 101 pagine che va avanti sta domanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere. Scherzi a parte la risposta è si. Ma non so perchè. Forse perchè sto soffrendo troppo in questo limbo. Se devo stare così, tanto meglio tornare alla mia vita che forse così brutta non era.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere. Scherzi a parte la risposta è si. Ma non so perchè. Forse perchè sto soffrendo troppo in questo limbo. Se devo stare così, tanto meglio tornare alla mia vita che forse così brutta non era.


allora CHIEDI!
scrivile una lettera. coi tuoi sentimenti e il tuo bisogno di essere sgridato, picchiato e riportato all'ovile.
nello stesso giorno chiedi ai tuoi o suoi di tenere il bambino e lasciala sfogare!!!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora CHIEDI!
> scrivile una lettera. coi tuoi sentimenti e il tuo bisogno di essere sgridato, picchiato e riportato all'ovile.
> nello stesso giorno chiedi ai tuoi o suoi di tenere il bambino e lasciala sfogare!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! *Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè*... *non ha combattuto per me*, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!





kid ha detto:


> Dunque, se oggi fossi insieme a lei, avrei al mio fianco una ragazza più tranquilla e con la quale avrei sicuramente più dialogo. Di contro avrei sicuramente meno stravaganza e imprevedibilità. Se potessi cambiare qualcosa di lei, probabilmente vorrei che fosse meno "stretta" di vedute su certe cose. E poi è davvero troppo buona, è un angelo... faccio fatica a starle vicino a volte, tanto mi fa sentire "sporco".
> 
> Se avesse combattuto, se mi avesse detto "io non ti lascio andare", oggi probabilmente sarei con lei, indipendentemente dall'essere la scelta giusta o sbagliata. Ma *lei non è tipa da battaglia. Lei ha bisogno di qualcuno che la prenda per mano e le faccia vedere la vita*.





kid ha detto:


> Semplicemente ai tempi (prima di sposarmi) mi ritrovai di fronte ad una scelta: o la mia futura moglie, o rischiare con lei. Scelsi mia moglie, perchè *lei non mi diede prova di tenerci davvero a me*... ma con il senno di poi, credo che lei semplicemente non avesse voluto esporsi troppo.


Da quello che ho quotato si nota tutto il tuo bisogno narcisistico di esser desiderato dalle donne(che in fondo è ciò che tua moglie sembra non darti e ti ha fatto fare la cazzata)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiaro che non potresti TU prenderla per mano....perchè a te chi la darebbe la mano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tua moglie probabilmente è questo che ha fatto con te, ti ha tenuto la manina in questi anni ma il giorno che hai provato a lasciarla...ecco che ti sei trovato confuso e disorientato ad affrontare il mondo e a dove fare scelte tue autonome... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse se iniziassi a vedere/riconoscere le tue debolezze, i tuoi reali limiti e quello che ti ha fatto star bene fino ad oggi con tua moglie, rivaluteresti proprio lei, tua moglie...e in qualche modo anche il tuo rapporto e in fondo in fondo anche te stesso!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da quello che ho quotato si nota tutto il tuo bisogno narcisistico di esser desiderato dalle donne(che in fondo è ciò che tua moglie sembra non darti e ti ha fatto fare la cazzata)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi stai dicendo che il problema è la mia poca umiltà?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora CHIEDI!
> scrivile una lettera. coi tuoi sentimenti e il tuo bisogno di essere sgridato, picchiato e riportato all'ovile.
> nello stesso giorno chiedi ai tuoi o suoi di tenere il bambino e lasciala sfogare!!!





kid ha detto:


>


 mi miglioro:
lasciale la busta a casa possibilmente di venerdì (fra due giorni) in modo che la legga appena torna a casa (torna prima di te?), ma non troppo, direi un'oretta prima del tuo rientro.
Intanto organizza per lasciare il pupo fuori anche la notte. E rifornisci casa di Nutella e cibarie golose ma pronte (le lasagne di tua mamma solo da scaldare sono un'idea).
Il venerdì esci dopo di lei e lasci la busta col suo nome in un posto dove possa vederla. Lei torna alle 18, legge, si indigna... ci pensa e.. decide. O ti ignora e se ne va di casa (e avrai la tua risposta) oppure ti prende per un'orecchio appena torni. Ma si sa che dopo le liti si fa pace sul serio e lì entrano in gioco i viveri: le energie bruciate del fine settimana vanno riprese!!! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi miglioro:
> lasciale la busta a casa possibilmente di venerdì (fra due giorni) in modo che la legga appena torna a casa (torna prima di te?), ma non troppo, direi un'oretta prima del tuo rientro.
> Intanto organizza per lasciare il pupo fuori anche la notte. E rifornisci casa di Nutella e cibarie golose ma pronte (le lasagne di tua mamma solo da scaldare sono un'idea).
> Il venerdì esci dopo di lei e lasci la busta col suo nome in un posto dove possa vederla. Lei torna alle 18, legge, si indigna... ci pensa e.. decide. O ti ignora e se ne va di casa (e avrai la tua risposta) oppure ti prende per un'orecchio appena torni. Ma si sa che dopo le liti si fa pace sul serio e lì entrano in gioco i viveri: le energie bruciate del fine settimana vanno riprese!!!
> In bocca al lupo!


Sei mitica!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei mitica!














cosa le scriveresti?


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cosa le scriveresti?


Un "Cara, ti ho tradita ma non ho avuto il coraggio di dirtelo in faccia" và bene? 















Non lo so ancora... ci devo pensare. Consigli?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Un "Cara, ti ho tradita ma non ho avuto il coraggio di dirtelo in faccia" và bene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non dirle che l'hai tradita.
ma piuttosto i tuoi sentimenti.
e il bisogno di essere preso per le orecchie!!! Entrambe!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che il problema è la mia poca umiltà?


d'oh!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> d'oh!


Come mi sfotti tu Vere, nessuna mai...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come mi sfotti tu Vere, nessuna mai...


 
se lo so!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se lo so!


Avrei bisogno di passare una settimana insieme a te!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di passare una settimana insieme a te!


vere, vedi tu, ma sappi che se gli dici di saltare nel cerchio infuocato lui lo fa,..... potresti approfittarne!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di passare una settimana insieme a te!


 
maro' che lumacone!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vere, vedi tu, ma sappi che se gli dici di saltare nel cerchio infuocato lui lo fa,..... potresti approfittarne!!!!


 
Teso', c'ho già l'agenda tutta occupata


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> maro' che lumacone!



Mi disegnano così...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

no no, è che lo sei!

Si sente la morbidezza ingannevole sotto dell'aspirante seduttore...!

Secondo me tu non ami né l'una né l'altra: solo sei sul mercato per quella che ti fa sentire piu' "Dio sceso in terra"....!


----------



## Kid (8 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no no, è che lo sei!
> 
> Si sente la morbidezza ingannevole sotto dell'aspirante seduttore...!
> 
> Secondo me tu non ami né l'una né l'altra: solo sei sul mercato per quella che ti fa sentire piu' "Dio sceso in terra"....!


Ma no dai, non esagerare! Certo, mia moglie si è battuta per bene per avermi, però non guardo solo quello!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma no dai, non esagerare! Certo, mia moglie si è battuta per bene per avermi, però non guardo solo quello!


 no?


----------



## Old strega (8 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma no dai, non esagerare!* Certo, mia moglie si è battuta per bene per avermi*, però non guardo solo quello!


 
beh, se il risultato è questo allora forse non vale la pena fare tanti sforzi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Kid*



kid ha detto:


> Ma no dai, non esagerare! Certo, mia moglie si è battuta per bene per avermi, però non guardo solo quello!


Sono assolutamente seria e mi interessa, cosa guardi in ordine di importanza?
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Io non mi batterei nemmeno per un paio di Manolo Blahnik a 10 dollari! (rubo la battuta a Carrie)

Chi non mi vuole non mi merita...!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente seria e mi interessa, cosa guardi in ordine di importanza?
> Bruja


Oddio, non so farti una graduatoria precisa, penso di avere delle richieste alquanto normali per un uomo... ci provo:

- non importa che sia bellissima, ma deve essere sexy
- deve amare la musica e il cinema
- deve essere passionale

Basta così?


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> beh, se il risultato è questo allora forse non vale la pena fare tanti sforzi...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*certo*



kid ha detto:


> Oddio, non so farti una graduatoria precisa, penso di avere delle richieste alquanto normali per un uomo... ci provo:
> 
> - non importa che sia bellissima, ma deve essere sexy
> - deve amare la musica e il cinema
> ...


Basta eccome, adesso il problema é perché lei non sia esattamente come ti aspetti, anche se in fondo tu più che scegliere mi sembri uno che assista ad un torneo... chi vince avrà premio e coccarda.  
Il rischio é che prima o poi nessuno voglia ingaggiare battaglia perché perdono interesse...
Non voglio impuntarmi sulle due donne attuali, ma sul tuo porti verso le donne in genere.  Tu non sei un premio, ma un uomo che dovrebbe agire ed interagire, e magari non essere attivo nelle scelte solo quando devi decidere se tradire o meno.
Bruja


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu non sei un premio, ma un uomo che dovrebbe agire ed interagire, e magari non essere attivo nelle scelte solo quando devi decidere se tradire o meno.
> Bruja


Mi state dipingendo come un mostro narcisista sapete? Sono un bravo ragazzo in realtà. E me la tiro il giusto. So essere molto romantico con le donne e concedo tutto me stesso alla persona giusta.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Mi state dipingendo come un mostro narcisista sapete? Sono un bravo ragazzo in realtà. E me la tiro il giusto. So essere molto romantico con le donne e concedo tutto me stesso alla persona giusta.


Nessuno lo nega per principio, ma allora le due donne che fanno parte della tua vita hanno tirato fuori il peggio di te.... rifletti bene a quello che hai fatto ad oggi, e vedrai che forse a parte la tua staticità, loro non hanno certo aiutato il tuo cammino di maturazione e di consapevolezza.
Il tuo triangolo é del tipo scaleno, i lati sono tutti diseguali e creano angoli di ampiezza diversa.... e rapportarsi é oltremodo difficile.
Bruja


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nessuno lo nega per principio, ma allora le due donne che fanno parte della tua vita hanno tirato fuori il peggio di te.... rifletti bene a quello che hai fatto ad oggi, e vedrai che forse a parte la tua staticità, loro non hanno certo aiutato il tuo cammino di maturazione e di consapevolezza.
> Il tuo triangolo é del tipo scaleno, i lati sono tutti diseguali e creano angoli di ampiezza diversa.... e rapportarsi é oltremodo difficile.
> Bruja


Certo... su una cosa hai ragione al 100%. Il tradimento fa tirare fuori il peggio di noi stessi.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi state dipingendo come un mostro narcisista sapete? Sono un bravo ragazzo in realtà. E me la tiro il giusto. So essere molto romantico con le donne e *concedo tutto me stesso alla persona giusta.*


kid...tu lo sai che ti voglio bene...ma queste sono frasi da cioccolatino!
puoi fare di meglio sai?!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo... su una cosa hai ragione al 100%. Il tradimento fa tirare fuori il peggio di noi stessi.


 
su questo concordo in pieno!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> kid...tu lo sai che ti voglio bene...ma queste sono frasi da cioccolatino!
> puoi fare di meglio sai?!


Sai bene che sono uno sbrodolone...


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> su questo concordo in pieno!


P.S.
Questa mattina prima di uscire di casa ho baciato gatto e bimbo, ma non mia moglie, la quale se l'è presa assai. Poi mi sono venuti i sensi di colpa e l'ho chiamata per chiederle scusa... E' un passo avanti no? Magari domani bacerò anche lei.


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> Questa mattina prima di uscire di casa ho baciato gatto e bimbo, ma non mia moglie, la quale se l'è presa assai. Poi mi sono venuti i sensi di colpa e l'ho chiamata per chiederle scusa... E' un passo avanti no? Magari domani bacerò anche lei.


è incredibile come riusciamo a far male alle persone che ci amano.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

io pero' nn vi capisco...cioe' costruire qualcosa con una persona,crescere un cucciolo umano  e perdersi tutto o rischiare solo pe' na trombata fatta bene??? faccio bene io a evitare storie..matrimoniali!!finche' nn me la sono vista bene con tutte quelle che mi passano sottomano... evitero' le brave ragazze come la peste!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> io pero' nn vi capisco...cioe' costruire qualcosa con una persona,crescere un cucciolo umano  e perdersi tutto o rischiare solo pe' na trombata fatta bene??? faccio bene io a evitare storie..matrimoniali!!finche' nn me la sono vista bene con tutte quelle che mi passano sottomano... evitero' le brave ragazze come la peste!!!


Guarda, ti giuro che il sesso con il mio tradimento non c'azzecca per niente!


----------



## Old Angel (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda, ti giuro che il sesso con il mio tradimento non c'azzecca per niente!


Forse....ma tieni presente che è una componente che lega e non poco, travia e non poco i sentimenti.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

nn voglio dire che le ragazze emancipate siano peggio chiaro!anzi diventano ottime compagne di vita..e spero di incontrarne finalmente una che si si stancata di stare sempre in giro...in fondo mi capirebbe meglio. 
per sana trombata intendevo che un uomo dopo aver avuto diverse esperienze puo' pensare seriamente di costruire famiglia..in fondo tante volte (apprte i traditori cronici..gli piace la..f.... e basta) e' la curiosita' o emozioni che nn si sono provate che spingono verso la relazione clandestina...4 -5 donne nella vita sono poche per poter conoscere veramente le trappole psicologiche in cui si puo' cadere .. quando ci si conosce in profondita' allora si puo ' effettivamente dire: so resistere perche' le ho provate(emotivamente) tutte!....
insomma tante volte il tradimento scaturisce dall'inesperienza!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> nn voglio dire che le ragazze emancipate siano peggio chiaro!anzi diventano ottime compagne di vita..e spero di incontrarne finalmente una che si si stancata di stare sempre in giro...in fondo mi capirebbe meglio.
> per sana trombata intendevo che un uomo dopo aver avuto diverse esperienze puo' pensare seriamente di costruire famiglia..in fondo tante volte (apprte i traditori cronici..gli piace la..f.... e basta) e' la curiosita' o emozioni che nn si sono provate che spingono verso la relazione clandestina...4 -5 donne nella vita sono poche per poter conoscere veramente le trappole psicologiche in cui si puo' cadere .. quando ci si conosce in profondita' allora si puo ' effettivamente dire: so resistere perche' le ho provate(emotivamente) tutte!....
> insomma tante volte il tradimento scaturisce dall'inesperienza!


Si, può essere, ma non è una giustificazione. C'è gente che rimane vergine fino al matrimonio e conduce una vita moralmente giusta.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

represso vorrai dire e sai come esplodera'..contro i figli, si prendera' la badante e abbandonera' la moglie in vecchiaia..alla fine esplodono tutti


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> represso vorrai dire e sai come esplodera'..contro i figli, si prendera' la badante e abbandonera' la moglie in vecchiaia..alla fine esplodono tutti


Io non lo credo. Dipende molto da quanto sa controllarsi una persona.


----------



## Old Angel (9 Ottobre 2008)

Sbaglio o sta relazione è durata un paio di mesi?


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sbaglio o sta relazione è durata un paio di mesi?


Più o meno... perchè?


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

controllo? see... hai visto di che si tratta , l hai provato sulla tua pelle(e su quella della tua compagna)...aspetta che lei ti restituisca il dovuto ... perche' sai...alcune cose si pagano.
ora nn voglio esserti contro anzi,qui ci si aiuta ad uscirne, quindi guardati dentro e pensa
perche' hai ceduto a sta botta di vita,quanto sei giovane e quanto nn hai provato, avevi ancora bisogno di liberta' e di maturare ma  ti sei sposato  giovane, ed ora ...
ma cavolo nn avevi nessun adulto che ti consigliasse di aspettare a sposarti e metter su famiglia???? posso dire io di essere pronto al matrimonio,ad avere figli etc etc perche' me ne son viste di tutti i colori ....


----------



## Old Angel (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più o meno... perchè?


Azzo Kid chiudi un attimo le porte del cuore, ragiona un attimo con la testa come fai a mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio per una persona che tu *pensi* di conoscere....per sentimenti ed emozioni adolescenziali....pensa a come conosci tua moglie ma a tutto nelle piccole cose, io della mia solo a sentire il tono della voce per telefono riesco a comprendere quello che gli passa per la testa.....due mesi di una persona cosa vuoi conoscere?......metti in conto tutto questo, se il tuo matrimonio andava male è una cosa, altrimenti........cerca di valorizzare quello che c'è stato in questi anni con la tua compagna.

Scusa scrivo male...ma la mia testa ribolle di pensieri che non riesco a esprimere spero che tu comprenda.


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> controllo? see... hai visto di che si tratta , l hai provato sulla tua pelle(e su quella della tua compagna)...aspetta che lei ti restituisca il dovuto ... perche' sai...alcune cose si pagano.
> ora nn voglio esserti contro anzi,qui ci si aiuta ad uscirne, quindi guardati dentro e pensa
> perche' hai ceduto a sta botta di vita,quanto sei giovane e quanto nn hai provato, avevi ancora bisogno di liberta' e di maturare ma  ti sei sposato  giovane, ed ora ...
> ma cavolo nn avevi nessun adulto che ti consigliasse di aspettare a sposarti e metter su famiglia???? posso dire io di essere pronto al matrimonio,ad avere figli etc etc perche' me ne son viste di tutti i colori ....


Scusami, questi sono discorsi che proprio non capisco. Ma perchè, c'è un'età giusta per sposarsi? Ognuno è più o meno pronto indipendentemente dall'età. Quando abbiamo deciso di sposarci e avere un figlio eravamo entrambi convinti e tuttora sono certo che i figli è meglio farli da giovani. Oggi forse siamo abituati troppo bene, i ragazzi si sposano a 35 anni e fanno figli a 40, perchè tanto i genitori li mantengono... comodo no? Io non conosco la tua storia, ma quando sento dire che forse uno non è pronto mi domando: pronto per cosa? Per prendersi responsabilità? Io non credo che il mio problema sia stato questo. Avevo 27 anni, non 18. E mia moglie allora che ne aveva 23? Dovrebbe avere già due amanti?


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzo Kid chiudi un attimo le porte del cuore, ragiona un attimo con la testa come fai a mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio per una persona che tu *pensi* di conoscere....per sentimenti ed emozioni adolescenziali....pensa a come conosci tua moglie ma a tutto nelle piccole cose, io della mia solo a sentire il tono della voce per telefono riesco a comprendere quello che gli passa per la testa.....due mesi di una persona cosa vuoi conoscere?......metti in conto tutto questo, se il tuo matrimonio andava male è una cosa, altrimenti........cerca di valorizzare quello che c'è stato in questi anni con la tua compagna.
> 
> Scusa scrivo male...ma la mia testa ribolle di pensieri che non riesco a esprimere spero che tu comprenda.


Si non ti preoccupare, il tuo discorso non fa una grinza. Io le cose le capisco, è metterle in pratica il problema.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

troppo giovane ecco! 27 anni un bambino....


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

pronto a fare delle scelte conoscendosi,conoscere che nella vita le trappole sono molteplici e solo l'esperienza ti puo' far dire questo! 27 anni ,una bella ragazza,lavoro , matrimonio,pensi: sono un uomo arrivato!!! visto che trappola! poi basta na scemetta che ti fa gli occhi languidi e il grand'uomo mi casca??? 
matura la tua compagna! tu nn sei vanesio come dicono alcuni,ma sei solo indeciso perche' la trappola mentale  in cui sei cascato ... nn ha un'antitodo che solo l'esperienza ti poteva dare!!! lo cerchi qui, in mezzo a chi ne ha,come lo cerco e trovato pur'io,ti hanno dato dei consigli importanti,seri, ma ancora nn li hai metabolizzati...analizzati e fatti tuoi!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Ci sono persone che pura avendo vissuto tutta una vita ancora non hanno fatto abbastanza esperienze o non sono stati a letto con abbastanza persone.
E ci sono altri che sentono arrivato il momento di fare una scelta e prendersi una responsabilità e ne sono felici per sempre.
Ho detto.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

grande quello che dici e' giusto...ma nn lo ridurrei solo ai rapporti intimi tra maschi e femmine....lo vedo con la vita in generale! occorre conoscerla o comunque viverla ... in fondo saremo educatori e trasmetteremo ai nostri figli quello che abbiamo imparato sulla ns pelle..sperando che ci ascoltino e ne facciano tesoro...forse sbaglio perche' poi crescono presto anche perche' nn hanno quel percorso,e io ne so qualcosa,che li fanno si ritardatari
ma completi ,solidi,sicuri,e coscienti di se' e di quello che vogliono davvero!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che pura avendo vissuto tutta una vita ancora non hanno fatto abbastanza esperienze o non sono stati a letto con abbastanza persone.
> E ci sono altri che sentono arrivato il momento di fare una scelta e prendersi una responsabilità e ne sono felici per sempre.
> Ho detto.


Per favore Grande, non dirmi che l'esperienza si basa su quante persone ti sei portato a letto! Che cavolo centra il sesso, è l'ultimo dei miei problemi!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> pronto a fare delle scelte conoscendosi,conoscere che nella vita le trappole sono molteplici e solo l'esperienza ti puo' far dire questo! 27 anni ,una bella ragazza,lavoro , matrimonio,pensi: sono un uomo arrivato!!! visto che trappola! poi basta na scemetta che ti fa gli occhi languidi e il grand'uomo mi casca???
> matura la tua compagna! tu nn sei vanesio come dicono alcuni,ma sei solo indeciso perche' la trappola mentale  in cui sei cascato ... nn ha un'antitodo che solo l'esperienza ti poteva dare!!! lo cerchi qui, in mezzo a chi ne ha,come lo cerco e trovato pur'io,ti hanno dato dei consigli importanti,seri, ma ancora nn li hai metabolizzati...analizzati e fatti tuoi!!


Il problema è che io credo in certi valori "spirituali", che insegnano che non è un bene avere molti rapporti prima del matrimonio....


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> grande quello che dici e' giusto...ma nn lo ridurrei solo ai rapporti intimi tra maschi e femmine....lo vedo con la vita in generale! occorre conoscerla o comunque viverla ... in fondo saremo educatori e trasmetteremo ai nostri figli quello che abbiamo imparato sulla ns pelle..sperando che ci ascoltino e ne facciano tesoro...forse sbaglio perche' poi crescono presto anche perche' nn hanno quel percorso,e io ne so qualcosa,che li fanno si ritardatari
> ma completi ,solidi,sicuri,e coscienti di se' e di quello che vogliono davvero!!!


 quindi tutto quello che non hai provato non puoi trasmetterlo? Hai mai provato crack? puoi dire ai tuoi figli di non farne uso? Estremizzo, ma l'esperienza non è solo 'quante donne hai portato a letto' o 'quante esperienze estreme hai vissuto'!!! Sarebbe ridicolo! Nessuno ha una vita abbstanza lunga! e se poi accade qualcosa ai tuoi figli che non avevi programmato o provato come fai? Se uno di loro (il cielo non voglia) resta sulla sedia a rotelle, che fai? Non lo conforti? La vita non si riduce alle esperienze, la persona è costruita non tramite quello che vive sulal pelle, ma tramite quello che legge, ascolta, eprcepisce, l'educazione, la morale, ciò che ha visto... 


kid ha detto:


> Per favore Grande, non dirmi che l'esperienza si basa su quante persone ti sei portato a letto! Che cavolo centra il sesso, è l'ultimo dei miei problemi!


 assolutamente non dico questo!!!
Anzi!
Dico che l'esperienza non conta nulla, contano le persona, ciò che provano e quanto sono profonde le loro riflessioni!!
Un uomo è tale anche se rimane vergine fin al matrimonio, purchè abbia le caratteristiche del'uomo: sappia prendere decisioni e riflettere su di esse, sappia provare gioia, dolore, compassione, e usare il cuore e il cervello. Questo non si relaziona alle esperienze fatte, mai. Nè sessuali nè di altro genere.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che io credo in certi valori "spirituali", che insegnano che non è un bene avere *molti* rapporti prima del matrimonio....




















ma questa che religione è? 
La mia (banca ndr!?!?!?) è differente!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi tutto quello che non hai provato non puoi trasmetterlo? Hai mai provato crack? puoi dire ai tuoi figli di non farne uso? Estremizzo, ma l'esperienza non è solo 'quante donne hai portato a letto' o 'quante esperienze estreme hai vissuto'!!! Sarebbe ridicolo! Nessuno ha una vita abbstanza lunga! e se poi accade qualcosa ai tuoi figli che non avevi programmato o provato come fai? Se uno di loro (il cielo non voglia) resta sulla sedia a rotelle, che fai? Non lo conforti? La vita non si riduce alle esperienze, la persona è costruita non tramite quello che vive sulal pelle, ma tramite quello che legge, ascolta, eprcepisce, l'educazione, la morale, ciò che ha visto...
> 
> assolutamente non dico questo!!!
> Anzi!
> ...


Ok, su questo concordo.


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma questa che religione è?
> La mia (banca ndr!?!?!?) è differente!!!


La cristiana?!?!?!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> La cristiana?!?!?!


Kid, stasera ripasso intensivo!
E' un ordine!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Kid, stasera ripasso intensivo!
> E' un ordine!!!


Mai letto la Bibbia? Poi, crederci è un'altra cosa sia inteso....


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ... un uomo puo' definirsi completo verso i 40...la donna anche a 13 anni e' gia' matura... gia' predisposta, in fondo la creatrice e' lei ... che poi voglia intrattenere rapporti con diversi uomini meglio...lo spirito nn c'entra .... la moralita' nn c'entra ..e tu lo sai,in fondo ci sei andato contro no???.... hai visto che certe sensazioni se nn le conosci te pijiano e se lo ammetti,se distruggi la moralita' ormai finta che senti dentro,forse e' il primo passo verso la maturazione ,ed e' quella moralita' che ti impedisce di seguire i tuoi impulsi e se lo fai ti provoca pentimenti ingiustificati... in fondo hai preso una boccata d'aria.... ora sta a  te 
decidere!!!


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

grande..vedi fraintendi ed estremizzi...crack? oddio e' chiaro che i primi pericoli sono la droga ma poi sicuro che la canna la fumeranno, il problema sono certi meccanismi che si possono creare nel carattere e qui la madre ha delle responsabilita' ,una madre forte fa un figlio forte!!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> la moralita' nn c'entra ..e tu lo sai,in fondo ci sei andato contro no???


Come darti torto....


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid ... un uomo puo' definirsi completo verso i 40...la donna anche a 13 anni e' gia' matura... gia' predisposta, in fondo la creatrice e' lei ... che poi voglia intrattenere rapporti con diversi uomini meglio...lo spirito nn c'entra .... la moralita' nn c'entra ..e tu lo sai,in fondo ci sei andato contro no???.... hai visto che certe sensazioni se nn le conosci te pijiano e se lo ammetti,se distruggi la moralita' ormai finta che senti dentro,forse e' il primo passo verso la maturazione ,ed e' quella moralita' che ti impedisce di seguire i tuoi impulsi e se lo fai ti provoca pentimenti ingiustificati... in fondo hai preso una boccata d'aria.... ora sta a te
> decidere!!!





evergreen ha detto:


> grande..vedi fraintendi ed estremizzi...crack? oddio e' chiaro che i primi pericoli sono la droga ma poi sicuro che la canna la fumeranno, il problema sono certi meccanismi che si possono creare nel carattere e qui la madre ha delle responsabilita' ,una madre forte fa un figlio forte!!!








   io davvero non posso risponderti, perchè questo tread già sfiora le 110 pagine..... 
Diciamo che ognuno ha la propria visione delle cose e per fortuna tu non stai con me e io non sarò la madre dei tuoi figli?
E comunque, al di là delle differenze di pensiero, stimo chi si comporta conseguentemente e coerentemente al proprio pensiero, quindi chapeaux!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mai letto la Bibbia? Poi, crederci è un'altra cosa sia inteso....


 appunto, ma secondo la religione cristiana non si dovrebbe avere alcun rapporto prima del matrimonio, non 'non molti'!!


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> appunto, ma secondo la religione cristiana non si dovrebbe avere alcun rapporto prima del matrimonio, non 'non molti'!!


Vabbè, sono per la via di mezzo dai... inciampare una volta è umano, due volte è da stolti, tre volte è un'abitudine.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, come sarebbe la mia vita? E chi lo sa, non sono mica un veggente! Ai tempi non l'ho scelta perchè... non ha combattuto per me, è la verità. Era propensa al buonismo pure ai tempi, voleva che facessi la scelta per conto mio, io invece volevo una prova di forza che non mi ha voluto dare. Ok, colpiscimi forte!


Grande donna...


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande donna...


Indubbiamente...


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Indubbiamente...


Forse troppo grande che dici?


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Forse troppo grande che dici?


Eheheh... non lo so, non avevo tanti complessi di inferiorità quando ci frequentavamo... però è una persona davvero speciale.


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

e con una squinzia qualunque...ti sei andato ad impelagare???


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> e con una squinzia qualunque...ti sei andato ad impelagare???


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Eheheh... non lo so, non avevo tanti complessi di inferiorità quando ci frequentavamo... però è una persona davvero speciale.


Forse l'unica che non si è comportata come le altre, e quindi...


----------



## Old evergreen (9 Ottobre 2008)

guarda  kid che ogni donna che la da' sembra una cosa speciale...nn cadere in questa trappola...inoltre la preda sposata e' la piu' ambita ...chi ti dice che se accanni tua moglie
la storia continua con risvolti fausti... rischi sulla tua pelle sai!!!
se vuoi la liberta'..ed e' bellissima...devi rischiare e nn tornare piu' indietro...tra 3 - 4 mesi ti potresti ritrovare solo ma libero... ed allora vedrai che festa..giovane ,forte, con esperienze alle spalle.. le donne ti cadono tra le braccia,lavori,sei indipendente  wow nn sai che bello!!ogni sera ne incontri diverse ,ogni tanto intrecci ed esci forse sano o forse scassato da storie diverse...sempre pronto a incominciare..alla fine ,forse e dico forse..vabbe' si..troverai la donna giusta per te....insomma entrambe le donne che hai nn sono all'altezza dei tuoi sogni senno' la musica era diversa...nn voglio fare il diavolo beninteso..ma ora ti do il responso e nn ne parlo piu' ..prometto!!!!!! fuggi,fuggi da tutte e due...


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> guarda  kid che ogni donna che la da' sembra una cosa speciale...nn cadere in questa trappola...inoltre la preda sposata e' la piu' ambita ...chi ti dice che se accanni tua moglie
> la storia continua con risvolti fausti... rischi sulla tua pelle sai!!!
> se vuoi la liberta'..ed e' bellissima...devi rischiare e nn tornare piu' indietro...tra 3 - 4 mesi ti potresti ritrovare solo ma libero... ed allora vedrai che festa..giovane ,forte, con esperienze alle spalle.. le donne ti cadono tra le braccia,lavori,sei indipendente  wow nn sai che bello!!ogni sera ne incontri diverse ,ogni tanto intrecci ed esci forse sano o forse scassato da storie diverse...sempre pronto a incominciare..alla fine ,forse e dico forse..vabbe' si..troverai la donna giusta per te....insomma entrambe le donne che hai nn sono all'altezza dei tuoi sogni senno' la musica era diversa...nn voglio fare il diavolo beninteso..ma ora ti do il responso e nn ne parlo piu' ..prometto!!!!!! fuggi,fuggi da tutte e due...













































Ditemi qualcosa, anche che ha ragione lui se lo credete...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ditemi qualcosa, anche che ha ragione lui se lo credete...


E certo che tiene ragione anche lui ma è la sua visione, è quello che vuole lui....ma tu cosa vuoi? la vita è fatta di scelte, le palle stanno nel seguirle, perchè i dubbi ti uccidono.


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E certo che tiene ragione anche lui ma è la sua visione, è quello che vuole lui....ma tu cosa vuoi? la vita è fatta di scelte, le palle stanno nel seguirle, perchè i dubbi ti uccidono.


Più passa il tempo e più realizzo di aver bisogno di grande e verena... le mie balie!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ditemi qualcosa, anche che ha ragione lui se lo credete...


 ehm, non è per fare l'avvocato del diavolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma l'attuale situazione di evergreen è lui che salta da un letto all'altro, desidera l'unica con cui non ci iresce perchè lei ha preso malattia venerea dall'ex, si smazza per stare dietro a tutte ma alla fine non è felice con nessuna... insomma, se a te questo piace, accomodati, ha ragione lui!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma se invece dalla vita vuoi altro.... devi costruirtelo. E a volte potrebbe non venirti spontaneo... mi spiego meglio: quando studi (liceo, università) spesso ti rompi, devi fare corsi o esami noiosi o difficili o che non ti itnteressano, ma il tuo obiettivo è il lavoro che ti piace, sia l'archeologo, il ragioniere o il medico. Perchè si che lo studio dura 5anni e il lavoro 30 se non di più! Credo che il matrimonio sia così: possono capitare periodi difficili, crisi che paiono non risolversi e ti fanno cadere le braccia, ma se quello che vuoi è una famiglia, non è questo il momento di abbandonare! Ieri sera cambiando canale ho assistito a questo dialogo televisivo: 
Lui: 'Lei mi disse che mi avrebbe scordato, cancellato'
L'amico: 'Una tosta!'
Lui: 'L'amavo per quello. era la donna giusta per me, l'unica che avrei potuto amare. Ma ero giovane, volevo fare esperienze, conoscere il mondo, divertirmi...'
L'amico: 'E l'hai fatto...'
Lui: 'Sì, ma eccomi qui, me la sono goduta, ma ho 40anni e sono solo.'
Kid, ti ho pensato intensamente, a te ed a evergreen.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più passa il tempo e più realizzo di aver bisogno di grande e verena... le mie balie!


 eccola!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   e comunque potrei esserti sorella minore, altro che balia!!!!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Kid, ti ho pensato intensamente, a te ed a evergreen.


Grazie cara!


----------



## Old Angel (10 Ottobre 2008)

Sono stato snobbato


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eccola!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma và, casomai potresti essere mia moglie, visto che hai la stessa età!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono stato snobbato


No ma scherzi? Io sono debitore verso tutti... apprezzo anche il tuo intervento, giuro!


----------



## Old Angel (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No ma scherzi? Io sono debitore verso tutti... apprezzo anche il tuo intervento, giuro!


Si scherzavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non sono uno da parole....fossi tuo amico vicino di casa passerei tutte le sere a darti due schiaffoni per farti rinsavire


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Si scherzavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non male come idea... di dove sei? Passa qui a Trento dai!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non male come idea... di dove sei? Passa qui a Trento dai!


Quanto potere ha ancora su di me... giusto 5 minuti fa l'ho vista. E' venuta nel mio ufficio, ma naturalmente non cercava me. E' splendida, mi disarma tuttora. 5 secondi della sua presenza e sento già che la penserò tutto il giorno.







Non rispondetemi nemmeno...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto potere ha ancora su di me... giusto 5 minuti fa l'ho vista. E' venuta nel mio ufficio, ma naturalmente non cercava me. E' splendida, mi disarma tuttora. 5 secondi della sua presenza e sento già che la penserò tutto il giorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


>


Grazie per l'ironia... ne ho bisogno.


----------



## brugola (10 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


>


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

grande nn e' cosi' ti assicuro che nn e' cosi'... quando mi opposi ai cambiamenti che ho dovuto e sto pagando ... nn volevo..ne mi affascinavano...ma sono successi ..
qualcuno mi sconvolse il mondo e paga lei e pago io!!!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> grande nn e' cosi' ti assicuro che nn e' cosi'... quando mi opposi ai cambiamenti che ho dovuto e sto pagando ... nn volevo..ne mi affascinavano...ma sono successi ..
> qualcuno mi sconvolse il mondo e paga lei e pago io!!!


Comincio a credere di aver rovinato irrimediabilmente il mio matrimonio. Come quando rompi qualcosa, lo aggiusti con la colla, ma poi col dito vai sempre a cercare la crepa, perchè sai che è lì... scusate l'ottimismo!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Le balle!
Sono altre le scosse della vita, credimi, e se uno ha carattere e integrità recupera tutto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più passa il tempo e più realizzo di aver bisogno di grande e verena... le mie balie!


 
so' presa oggi


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm, non è per fare l'avvocato del diavolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
la storia del mio ex! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (scherzo...!)


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> guarda kid che ogni donna che la da' sembra una cosa speciale...nn cadere in questa trappola...inoltre la preda sposata e' la piu' ambita ...chi ti dice che se accanni tua moglie
> la storia continua con risvolti fausti... rischi sulla tua pelle sai!!!
> se vuoi la liberta'..ed e' bellissima...devi rischiare e nn tornare piu' indietro...tra 3 - 4 mesi ti potresti ritrovare solo ma libero... ed allora vedrai che festa..giovane ,forte, con esperienze alle spalle.. le donne ti cadono tra le braccia,lavori,sei indipendente wow nn sai che bello!!ogni sera ne incontri diverse ,ogni tanto intrecci ed esci forse sano o forse scassato da storie diverse...sempre pronto a incominciare..alla fine ,forse e dico forse..vabbe' si..troverai la donna giusta per te....insomma entrambe le donne che hai nn sono all'altezza dei tuoi sogni senno' la musica era diversa...nn voglio fare il diavolo beninteso..ma ora ti do il responso e nn ne parlo piu' ..prometto!!!!!! fuggi,fuggi da tutte e due...


 
lo stipendio che prendi Kid subirebbe una riduzione degli alimenti per il bambino, del mutuo della casa vecchia, e dell'affitto di quella nuova?!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> so' presa oggi


Vabbè c'è Grande...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo (poi scappo che ho da fare): tutti i 40enni single con figli che conosco trovano donne che  - alla fin fine - non ne vogliono sapere di addossarsi i marmocchi altrui!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aggiungo (poi scappo che ho da fare): tutti i 40enni single con figli che conosco trovano donne che  - alla fin fine - non ne vogliono sapere di addossarsi i marmocchi altrui!


Posso anche capirlo...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

insomma, non è che al di là delle colonne d'ercole del matrimonio ci sia l'Eldorado, eh...!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> insomma, non è che al di là delle colonne d'ercole del matrimonio ci sia l'Eldorado, eh...!


Non l'ho mai pensato Vere...


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

meno male che nn ho figli...almeno una cosa positiva ce lho!!!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> meno male che nn ho figli...almeno una cosa positiva ce lho!!!


Pensa che per me invece è l'unica nota positiva per ora... ogni tanto penso: per fortuna c'è mio figlio!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

ti credo...e fai bene!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> guarda kid che ogni donna che la da' sembra una cosa speciale...*nn cadere in questa trappola*...inoltre la preda sposata e' la piu' ambita ...chi ti dice che se accanni tua moglie
> la storia continua con risvolti fausti... rischi sulla tua pelle sai!!!
> se vuoi la liberta'..ed e' bellissima...devi rischiare e nn tornare piu' indietro...tra 3 - 4 mesi ti potresti ritrovare solo ma libero... ed allora vedrai che festa..giovane ,forte, con esperienze alle spalle.. le donne ti cadono tra le braccia,lavori,sei indipendente wow nn sai che bello!!ogni sera ne incontri diverse ,ogni tanto intrecci ed esci forse sano o forse scassato da storie diverse...sempre pronto a incominciare..alla fine ,forse e dico forse..vabbe' si..troverai la donna giusta per te....insomma entrambe le donne che hai nn sono all'altezza dei tuoi sogni senno' la musica era diversa...nn voglio fare il diavolo beninteso..ma ora ti do il responso e nn ne parlo piu' ..prometto!!!!!! fuggi,fuggi da tutte e due...


Non è la prima volta che vedi il rapporto stabile con una donna come una trappola, come se fossimo circondati da tante maghe Circe che vogliono trasformarci in porci (che non c'è manco tanto bisogno di chissà quale sortilegio eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Capisco l'esser giovani e dovresti rapportare a questo il tuo sollazzamento, ma anche capire che chi ha famiglia e magari figli, è un passettino avanti rispetto a questa situazione.

Parli di libertà...ma qual'è la tua libertà? Quella di SUBIRE i rapporti in cui stai cercando di barcamenarti facendoti prendere per il naso tu per primo (almeno questa è la mia impressione) da una che ti conta balle stratosferiche sul non poterla dare a te e poi, senza grossi problemi, darla ad altri>? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dalla spasmodica ricerca di qualcuna che ti scaldi il letto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questa è libertà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capirei meglio se la riferissi a coltivare tuoi interessi, a gestirti le tue cose, a guardarti un pò dentro per trovare un minimo di consapevolezza in più e scegliere con consapevolezza (perchè questa è la vera libertà!)...non a cercare donne da cui poi dover fuggire!


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è la prima volta che vedi il rapporto stabile con una donna come una trappola, come se fossimo circondati da tante maghe Circe che vogliono trasformarci in porci (che non c'è manco tanto bisogno di chissà quale sortilegio eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi tocca quotarti... se non altro per il parossismo che si mette in certe ricerche.
Già che ci sono, tanto vale che la cosa sia chiarita.... se ci sono figli sono una benedizione, ma per chi li ha non pèer chi entra in un rapporto di coppia dove per bene che vada si deve intraprendere un cammino di attenzione spesso pedagogica per farsi accettare. 
E' un argomento che non tocco perché so bene che diventa un vespaio, ma io conosco pèiù di una persona che ha declinato la possibilità di iniziare un rapporto di coppia per incompatibilità o disagio nel rapportarsi con i figli del/la partner. Non mi interessa valutare se e quanto sia giusto o sbagliato, ci perderemmo in annose disquisizioni... io voglio solo portare all'attenzione questo dato di fatto!
Bruja


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

fedifrago che dire...posso concordare con te su diversi punti!!


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti... se non altro per il parossismo che si mette in certe ricerche.
> Già che ci sono, tanto vale che la cosa sia chiarita.... se ci sono figli sono una benedizione, ma per chi li ha non pèer chi entra in un rapporto di coppia dove per bene che vada si deve intraprendere un cammino di attenzione spesso pedagogica per farsi accettare.
> E' un argomento che non tocco perché so bene che diventa un vespaio, ma io conosco* pèiù di una persona che ha declinato la possibilità di iniziare un rapporto di coppia per incompatibilità o disagio nel rapportarsi con i figli del/la partner*. Non mi interessa valutare se e quanto sia giusto o sbagliato, ci perderemmo in annose disquisizioni... io voglio solo portare all'attenzione questo dato di fatto!
> Bruja


Sono d'accordo. E anche per chi li ha non è facile riuscire a tenere tutto insieme...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> fedifrago che dire...posso concordare con te su diversi punti!!


Tipo?


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

per esempio che il passo di mollare i figli nn e' una passeggiata..


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> per esempio che il passo di mollare i figli nn e' una passeggiata..


voglio ben dire!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè c'è Grande...


 inzomma!!!
Ho una sequela di riunioni nel pomeriggio che farebbero impallidire il Ns Pres del COns.... 
e nel fine settimana me ne vo in montagna cicci belli!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto potere ha ancora su di me... giusto 5 minuti fa l'ho vista. E' venuta nel mio ufficio, ma naturalmente non cercava me. E' splendida, mi disarma tuttora. 5 secondi della sua presenza e sento già che la penserò tutto il giorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, non so farti una graduatoria precisa, penso di avere delle richieste alquanto normali per un uomo... ci provo:
> 
> - non importa che sia bellissima, ma deve essere sexy
> - deve amare la musica e il cinema
> ...


tua moglie ha tutte queste qualità?
che cose le manca per essere perfetta com'è invece M?
(posto che M ha perso la perfezione quando non ha voluto, cattivissima, lottare per te...)


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tua moglie ha tutte queste qualità?
> che cose le manca per essere perfetta com'è invece M?
> (posto che M ha perso la perfezione quando non ha voluto, cattivissima, lottare per te...)


Eheh, simpaticona...

Mia moglie ha tutte queste qualità, certo. Ma col tempo ha acquisito (o meglio dire, ha svelato), come credo sia normale, anche qualche difetto.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Eheh, simpaticona...
> 
> Mia moglie ha tutte queste qualità, certo. Ma col tempo ha acquisito (o meglio dire, ha svelato), come credo sia normale, anche qualche difetto.


 mi paicerebbe tu parlassi più diffusamente sia dei suoi pregi sia dei suoi difetti.  E sappi che, da psicologa quale sono, per me è un difetto pure la tavoletta del wc sollevata....


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi paicerebbe tu parlassi più diffusamente sia dei suoi pregi sia dei suoi difetti.  E sappi che, da psicologa quale sono, per me è un difetto pure la tavoletta del wc sollevata....


Ma sei una psicologa? E dirlo prima no?!?! 

Allora mò ti rompo le scatole...

Ecco qui la lista dei pregi:

- è sexy
- è generosa
- è volenterosa
- è una brava cuoca

e quella dei difetti:

- è superficiale (le cose sono o bianche o nere per lei, io vedo mille sfumature in tutto... ciò rende il dialogo spesso insipido tra me e lei)
- è frequentemente isterica (ma un pò tutte le donne lo sono...)
- è ingenua

Dal quadro che le ho descritto, cosa può dedurre dottoressa?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sei una psicologa? E dirlo prima no?!?!
> 
> Allora mò ti rompo le scatole...
> 
> ...


fa strano che non hai elencato l'intelligenza ne in dare ne in avere...


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo stipendio che prendi Kid subirebbe una riduzione degli alimenti per il bambino, del mutuo della casa vecchia, e dell'affitto di quella nuova?!


Ridendo e scherzando, ricordo che quando parlavo con M. di una nostra possibile unione, le chiedevo spesso: ma mi vuoi anche se sarò un barbone e dovrai mantenermi?


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fa strano che non hai elencato l'intelligenza ne in dare ne in avere...


Non è una qualità che spicca particolarmente...


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ridendo e scherzando, ricordo che quando parlavo con M. di una nostra possibile unione, le chiedevo spesso: ma *mi vuoi anche se sarò un barbone e dovrai mantenermi?*


... e lei cosa rispondeva?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sei una psicologa? E dirlo prima no?!?!
> 
> Allora mò ti rompo le scatole...
> 
> ...


che il malato sei tu! (comunque Grande scherzava, né lei né io siamo psicologhe...!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Anche perché l'isteria non è un tratto comune di tutte le donne, e scommetto che nemmeno tua moglie è "isterica": è semplicemente attiva e reattiva (voi siete piu' diesel), vivaddio!

Contrasto anche la sua "superficialità": è che voi siete dei rompic.....! Le cose - ahime' - specie quelle importanti, sono SPESSO bianche o nero! (ricordati dei bivi talebani...!:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





E nei pregi ne hai citato uno che vale il mondo: la GENEROSITA', cosa che a te sembra un po' difettare...o sbaglio?!

Datemi una persona generosa, e conquistero' il mondo!!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ridendo e scherzando, ricordo che quando parlavo con M. di una nostra possibile unione, le chiedevo spesso: ma mi vuoi anche se sarò un barbone e dovrai mantenermi?


che pesantezza...! Solo le donne innamorate reggono ste stupidate, sappilo! (le mogli sono moooolto meno tolleranti!)


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non è una qualità che spicca particolarmente...


 
e in te?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> meno male che nn ho figli...almeno una cosa positiva ce lho!!!


 
ehm..sai cosa dicono le donne degli scapoloni?! "Ma proprio io me lo devo prendere"?!?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capisco l'esser giovani e dovresti rapportare a questo il tuo sollazzamento, ma anche capire che chi ha famiglia e magari figli, è un passettino avanti rispetto a questa situazione.!


 
Quoto!
Ma...Ever, quanti anni hai? (a naso sui 35 c'è già...!)


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> inzomma!!!
> Ho una sequela di riunioni nel pomeriggio che farebbero impallidire il Ns Pres del COns....
> e nel fine settimana me ne vo in montagna cicci belli!!!!


 
in montagna dove??!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e lei cosa rispondeva?


Glissava sull'argomento...


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e in te?


nemmeno, non ti preoccupare...


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Contrasto anche la sua "superficialità": è che voi siete dei rompic.....! Le cose - ahime' - specie quelle importanti, sono SPESSO bianche o nero!


Allora perchè M. vede le sfumature come me? E' sintomo di profondità per conto mio... lo apprezzo molto.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora perchè M. vede le sfumature come me? E' sintomo di profondità per conto mio... lo apprezzo molto.


 
tipico....non è tua moglie. Giocherella, non vive con te la realtà, con le sue durezze e i necessari confronti, le necessarie scelte, proprio per non perdere la sua lucente armatura...io penso M, che è una donna intelligente, sa che non sei uomo da affrontare di petto scelte di quella portata. E quindi si è tenuta fuori...nel farlo, anziché comportarsi come un'isterica (sul serio) come la tipa di Mr. Black, ne è uscita pattinando con grazia...! (e come darle torto!)


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tipico....non è tua moglie. Giocherella, non vive con te la realtà, con le sue durezze e i necessari confronti, le necessarie scelte, proprio per non perdere la sua lucente armatura...io penso M, che è una donna intelligente, sa che non sei uomo da affrontare di petto scelte di quella portata. E quindi si è tenuta fuori...nel farlo, anziché comportarsi come un'isterica (sul serio) come la tipa di Mr. Black, ne è uscita pattinando con grazia...! (e come darle torto!)


Madonna mia quanto mi piace come scrivi... potresti vendere igloo agli eschimesi se solo lo volessi!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

verena...verena..... scapolone...come zitellona!!! se mi vedessi di persona credo che ammutoliresti...la genetica nn mi difetta...la testa la uso ... forse un po' di follia mi rende speciale o diverso!!!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> verena...verena..... scapolone...come zitellona!!! se mi vedessi di persona credo che ammutoliresti...la genetica nn mi difetta...la testa la uso ... forse un po' di follia mi rende speciale o diverso!!!


Non dubito quanto da te detto... ma Verena non si sbottona MAI!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

*Scherzo eh!*



evergreen ha detto:


> verena...verena..... scapolone...come zitellona!!! se mi vedessi di persona credo che ammutoliresti...*la genetica nn mi difetta*...la testa la uso ... forse un po' di follia mi rende speciale o diverso!!!


L'elica è integra? Sicuro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Emblematico questo sentirti punto nel vivo per uno "scapolone"


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

..si.... ma quando si parla di scapoli si ha sempre un'idea che nn corrisponde poi alla realta'... tanto prima o poi ci casco pur'io..mi alleno mentalmente a nn fare stronzate quando sara' il momento... e tante esempi vissuti da altri li faro' miei per evitarli..


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

l'elica ahahahaahah magari fossi xx...magari!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> l'elica ahahahaahah magari fossi xx...magari!!


Ti piacerebbe esser zoxxxla?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Perchè questo tu saresti, nell'accezione comune, con un comportamento come hai, eh!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

fedifrago..mai pensata cosi' in maniera maschilista..effettivamente ora che mi ci fai riflettere ..nn ti do torto!


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe esser zoxxxla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè, c'è forse un uomo al mondo che nel suo subconscio non desidererebbe essere una zo***la?


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid guarda che ci stai pure tu dimezzo..sempre nell'accezione di fedigrafo sa'ahahahahahaah


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid guarda che ci stai pure tu dimezzo..sempre nell'accezione di fedigrafo sa'ahahahahahaah


Ma io mi ci rispecchio perfettamente infatti!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

mazza che zoccoloni


----------



## Kid (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> mazza che zoccoloni


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

l


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè, c'è forse un uomo al mondo che nel suo subconscio non desidererebbe essere una zo***la?


non sono uomo ma mi pare strana assai come enunciazione...!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Madonna mia quanto mi piace come scrivi... potresti vendere igloo agli eschimesi se solo lo volessi!



behhh...chi ti dice che non lo faccia?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> verena...verena..... scapolone...come zitellona!!! se mi vedessi di persona credo che ammutoliresti...la genetica nn mi difetta...la testa la uso ... forse un po' di follia mi rende speciale o diverso!!!


mica ho detto brutto.
Mica ho detto nerd.

HO DETTO SCAPOLONE...!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

se ti piace..chiamami oscar!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> se ti piace..chiamami *oscar*!!!


Oscar-dabagno?


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

o  scar  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  daletto


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> o  scar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nelle serate d'inverno freddo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e' utile


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

allora oscar..da sonno!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> allora oscar..da sonno!!


quello viene da se', se hai la coscienza apposto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao!


----------



## Old evergreen (10 Ottobre 2008)

mai tradito!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sei una psicologa? E dirlo prima no?!?!
> 
> Allora mò ti rompo le scatole...
> 
> ...


Io ti consiglio di comunicarle questa tua opinione ....sceglierà lei per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




"è ingenua" vuol dire che non crede nella possibilità che le persone possano farle del male ...specialmente te?
Lo diceva anche mio marito a me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che il malato sei tu! (comunque Grande scherzava, né lei né io siamo psicologhe...!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old evergreen (11 Ottobre 2008)

io piu' che di generosita'...parlerei di dedizione


----------



## Kid (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di comunicarle questa tua opinione ....sceglierà lei per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naturalmente non mi riferivo solo a quel tipo di ingenuità...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente *non* mi riferivo *solo* a quel tipo di ingenuità...


 Perché consideri l'ingenuità un difetto?
Quando mio marito mi diceva quelle cose io lo prendevo per un complimento.
Pensare bene degli altri mi sembra meglio dell'essere sempre diffidenti.
Ora mi viene il dubbio che lo considerasse un difetto ..in effetti la sua amante è una vipera.


----------



## Pocahontas (11 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sei una psicologa? E dirlo prima no?!?!
> 
> Allora mò ti rompo le scatole...
> 
> ...


Che orrore. Hai descritto una persona LIMITATA, ecco la parola che riassume tutto quanto sta in neretto. Tra i pregi, a parte il "sexy", sembra la descrizione della cameriera filippina....
Dialogo insipido, poi....
A tutti quelli che stanno dicendo a quest'uomo di tornare sui suoi passi....ditegli che farà senz'altro la cosa giusta, più conveniente e più razionale.... ma ditegli anche che si annoierà, dovrà trovarsi degli hobbies, delle vie di fuga per mantenersi vivo....

ciao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Che orrore. Hai descritto una persona LIMITATA, ecco la parola che riassume tutto quanto sta in neretto. Tra i pregi, a parte il "sexy", sembra la descrizione della cameriera filippina....
> Dialogo insipido, poi....
> A tutti quelli che stanno dicendo a quest'uomo di tornare sui suoi passi....ditegli che farà senz'altro la cosa giusta, più conveniente e più razionale.... ma ditegli anche che si annoierà, dovrà trovarsi degli hobbies, delle vie di fuga per mantenersi vivo....
> 
> ciao!


 Ma lui adesso ha in testa un'altra ...per forza vede difetti nella sua donna.
Si possono tradurre le sue affermazioni?
Superficiale perché tutto è bianco e nero= rigorosa e ferma nei suoi principi
Frequentemente isterica=sensibile ed emotiva ...quindi ricca di sentimento
ingenua= buona e fiduciosa


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2008)

*allora...*

se tanto mi dà tanto... 
chi ci garantisce che la moglie pianga perché teme un tradimento?
potrebbe piangere perché è rimasto a casa... tanto per dire..
e se tanto mi dà tanto bis... neppure l'amante mi sembra si stracci le vesta per tenerlo....
fate vobis...

insomma, parlo per me... a me kid pare un papavero fermo immobile... inchiodato e privo di stimoli... ma come cazz fa una donna a stare bene con uno così..
altro che consolarlo... andalè.. muoversi, muoversi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se tanto mi dà tanto...
> chi ci garantisce che la moglie pianga perché teme un tradimento?
> potrebbe piangere perché è rimasto a casa... tanto per dire..
> e se tanto mi dà tanto bis... neppure l'amante mi sembra si stracci le vesta per tenerlo....
> fate vobis...


Beh uno che descrive le donne così potrebbe ben suscitare le reazioni e i pensieri che ipotizzi..


----------



## Pocahontas (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui adesso ha in testa un'altra ...per forza vede difetti nella sua donna.
> Si possono tradurre le sue affermazioni?
> Superficiale perché tutto è bianco e nero= rigorosa e ferma nei suoi principi
> Frequentemente isterica=sensibile ed emotiva ...quindi ricca di sentimento
> ingenua= buona e fiduciosa


non so, sai. essere completamente annebbiato da un'altra, non so se comporta perdere la stima (non dico l'amore e la passione) per la propria compagna, e quando parla di lei sembra che parli della cameriera filippina. 
certo che anche M  mi è un pò scaduta, col suo stare a guardare.


----------



## Pocahontas (11 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se tanto mi dà tanto...
> chi ci garantisce che la moglie pianga perché teme un tradimento?
> potrebbe piangere perché è rimasto a casa... tanto per dire..
> e se tanto mi dà tanto bis... neppure l'amante mi sembra si stracci le vesta per tenerlo....
> ...


Già. Non è che magari non gliene fotte niente a nessuna delle due?!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Già. Non è che magari non gliene fotte niente a nessuna delle due?!


più che altro non so davvero come si può stare bene con uno che si aspetta che siano le sue donne a dimostrargli che lui MERITA  di essere conteso... 
e me sa che..


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui adesso ha in testa un'altra ...per forza vede difetti nella sua donna.
> Si possono tradurre le sue affermazioni?
> Superficiale perché tutto è bianco e nero= rigorosa e ferma nei suoi principi
> Frequentemente isterica=sensibile ed emotiva ...quindi ricca di sentimento
> ingenua= buona e fiduciosa


 e come potrebbe non essere isterica con un'ameba simile?
manco confucio ce la farebbe... e scusate, eh...

kid se ti offendi continui nel tuo solito copione e non ti serve ad un C A Z Z O. capiscila!


----------



## Old strega (11 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Che orrore. Hai descritto una persona LIMITATA, ecco la parola che riassume tutto quanto sta in neretto. Tra i pregi, a parte il "sexy", *sembra la descrizione della cameriera filippina*....
> Dialogo insipido, poi....
> A tutti quelli che stanno dicendo a quest'uomo di tornare sui suoi passi....ditegli che farà senz'altro la cosa giusta, più conveniente e più razionale.... ma ditegli anche che si annoierà, dovrà trovarsi degli hobbies, delle vie di fuga per mantenersi vivo....
> 
> ciao!


----------



## Old strega (11 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro non so davvero come si può stare bene con uno che si aspetta che siano le sue donne a dimostrargli che lui MERITA di essere conteso...
> e me sa che..


 
ricchi premi e cotillon

ma dov'è finito il kid che parlava d'amore?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Che orrore. Hai descritto una persona LIMITATA, ecco la parola che riassume tutto quanto sta in neretto. Tra i pregi, a parte il "sexy", sembra la descrizione della cameriera filippina....
> Dialogo insipido, poi....
> A tutti quelli che stanno dicendo a quest'uomo di tornare sui suoi passi....ditegli che farà senz'altro la cosa giusta, più conveniente e più razionale.... ma ditegli anche che si annoierà, dovrà trovarsi degli hobbies, delle vie di fuga per mantenersi vivo....
> 
> ciao!



Pocah, scusa...ma tu il concetto delle DOPPIE CAMPANE, l'hai chiaro?

Qui sentiamo solo quella di Kid su di lei, eh...sarebbe curioso sentire che dice la moglie di lui!!

(visto che anche l'amante...a conti fatti...s'è ritirata...!)


----------



## Old evergreen (12 Ottobre 2008)

ecco mi pare che stiate tornando indietro ...cioe' kid ha ancora una sorta di carenza ... di vita, che nn gli permette una visione piu' profonda della donna che ha vicino,acutamente risultata descritta come ..una colf!!! 
e questa cotta per la collega..quasi fossimo ancora al liceo o all'universita'???


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh uno che descrive le donne così potrebbe ben suscitare le reazioni e i pensieri che ipotizzi..


No, adesso spiegatemi come descrivo le donne, perchè sono curioso...


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e come potrebbe non essere isterica con un'ameba simile?
> manco confucio ce la farebbe... e scusate, eh...
> 
> kid se ti offendi continui nel tuo solito copione e non ti serve ad un C A Z Z O. capiscila!


Gli unici ad offendersi qui siete voi... state facendo tutto da soli....


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ricchi premi e cotillon
> 
> ma dov'è finito il kid che parlava d'amore?


Lo sto cercando...


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Che orrore. Hai descritto una persona LIMITATA, ecco la parola che riassume tutto quanto sta in neretto. Tra i pregi, a parte il "sexy", sembra la descrizione della cameriera filippina....
> Dialogo insipido, poi....
> A tutti quelli che stanno dicendo a quest'uomo di tornare sui suoi passi....ditegli che farà senz'altro la cosa giusta, più conveniente e più razionale.... ma ditegli anche che si annoierà, dovrà trovarsi degli hobbies, delle vie di fuga per mantenersi vivo....
> 
> ciao!


Quest'uomo gradirebbe sapere cosa ha detto di male, perchè non lo capisce... ho problemi di dialogo con lei, cosa c'è di "anomalo" oltre all'anomalia di base? Cameriera filippina? Mi state dando del maschilista, vi sbagliate, mi spiace.


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> ecco mi pare che stiate tornando indietro ...cioe' kid ha ancora una sorta di carenza ... di vita, che nn gli permette una visione piu' profonda della donna che ha vicino,acutamente risultata descritta come ..una colf!!!
> e questa cotta per la collega..quasi fossimo ancora al liceo o all'universita'???


Siete proprio simpatici oggi!

Mi spiace davvero, sicuramente avrò la mia parte di colpe (tante), ma voi vi state sbagliando, non sono un superficiale come credete.


----------



## Old evergreen (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid nn ti offendere. Stai sotto botta ma nessuno ti vuole offendere. Usa questi spunti per riflettere


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid nn ti offendere. Stai sotto botta ma nessuno ti vuole offendere. Usa questi spunti per riflettere



Ripeto: io non mi offendo. Ma non capisco come sono riuscito a suscitare questo vespaio per una descrizione di mia moglie. Mi è stato chiesto di descriverla come la vedo io. Io la vedo così e non mi sembra la descrizione di una cameriera filippina. Anche se può sembrare un paradosso, io mia moglie l'ho sempre rispettata, tanto che non ho mai minimamente pensato che la causa dei miei malumori fosse lei. Io non sono un maschilista, mi dà fastidio questa definizione. Anna può darmi dell'ameba se vuole, ma il resto mi dà fastidio. Per il resto sto riflettendo, grazie per l'interessamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ripeto: io non mi offendo. Ma non capisco come sono riuscito a suscitare questo vespaio per una descrizione di mia moglie. Mi è stato chiesto di descriverla come la vedo io. Io la vedo così e non mi sembra la descrizione di una cameriera filippina. Anche se può sembrare un paradosso, io mia moglie l'ho sempre rispettata, tanto che non ho mai minimamente pensato che la causa dei miei malumori fosse lei. Io non sono un maschilista, mi dà fastidio questa definizione. Anna può darmi dell'ameba se vuole, ma il resto mi dà fastidio. Per il resto sto riflettendo, grazie per l'interessamento.


 Kid se lei ti descrivesse:
Ecco qui la lista dei pregi:

- è sexy
- è generoso
- è volenteroso
- bravo nella piccola manutenzione domestica

e quella dei difetti:

- è ambiguo (non prende posizione su nulla: per lui ci sono mille sfumature tra il bene e il male)
- è frequentemente insensibile: non percepisce i miei stati d'animo e li attribuisce a questioni ormonali (ma un pò tutti gli uomini lo sono e lo pensano...)
- è diffidente

Non troveresti che ti sentiresti descritto come qualcuno che fa comodo da avere accanto, ma di cui non si apprezza né l'intelligenza, né alcun aspetto profondo?


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid se lei ti descrivesse:
> Ecco qui la lista dei pregi:
> 
> - è sexy
> ...


Perchè l'essere generosi e sensuali sono doti da niente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè l'essere generosi e sensuali sono doti da niente?


 E' il complesso della descrizione...che ha suscitato in tanti un'impressione negativa.
Ci mancherebbe che tu non riconoscessi qualità alla donna che hai sposato...ma sono poche e sono brutti i difetti.
Noi non crediamo che tua moglie sia così ...ti stiamo invitando a trovare altre qualità.

Tu come ti descriveresti o come pensi che lei ti descriverebbe?


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il complesso della descrizione...che ha suscitato in tanti un'impressione negativa.
> Ci mancherebbe che tu non riconoscessi qualità alla donna che hai sposato...ma sono poche e sono brutti i difetti.
> Noi non crediamo che tua moglie sia così ...ti stiamo invitando a trovare altre qualità.
> 
> Tu come ti descriveresti o come pensi che lei ti descriverebbe?



Come mi vedo...

Pregi:

- Profondo
- Puntuale
- Romantico

Difetti:

- egoista
- mentalmente instabile
- narcisista
- permaloso
- molto lunatico


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come mi vedo...
> 
> Pregi:
> 
> ...


mica ne esce un quadro bello, eh...personalmente mi hai già perso all'aggettivo "*profondo*".

Scusa l'acidità...sai che mi sei simpatico. Ma le persone leali e vere non hanno bisogno di essere "profonde". Profondità è l'alibi dei narcisi irrisolti...


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mica ne esce un quadro bello, eh...personalmente mi hai già perso all'aggettivo "*profondo*".
> 
> Scusa l'acidità...sai che mi sei simpatico. Ma le persone leali e vere non hanno bisogno di essere "profonde". Profondità è l'alibi dei narcisi irrisolti...


Non ho mai affermato di essere meglio di qualcuno. So che nel globale sono più i difetti che i pregi... e allora? E comunque mi spiace Vere, spero di rimanerti simpatico comunque, se affermo di essere profondo.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Allora pero' questa profondità me la devi dimostrare.
Altrimenti...in cosa è un pregio?


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora pero' questa profondità me la devi dimostrare.
> Altrimenti...in cosa è un pregio?


Sentiamo, cosa dovrei fare per convincerti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

O.T.

Spero che sia chiaro che è O.T. ..ovvero che non è riferito a te che non conosco che come un ragazzo simpatico attraverso questi post.

Spesso gli uomini si definiscono profondi quando sono solo polemici e rompicoglioni su qualunque fatto trasformandolo in una questione.
Da questi uomini le donne fuggono (o dovrebbero farlo) a gambe levate.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Forse per Kid "profondo" significa semplicemente l'incontrario di "superficiale".


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quest'uomo gradirebbe sapere cosa ha detto di male, perchè non lo capisce... ho problemi di dialogo con lei, cosa c'è di "anomalo" oltre all'anomalia di base? Cameriera filippina? *Mi state dando del maschilista,* vi sbagliate, mi spiace.


Non ti ho dato del maschilista (categoria che comunque apprezzo), ho solo detto che, dalla descrizione che ne fai...non sembri avere una grande ammirazione per tua moglie: tra i pregi elenchi cose che possono riferirsi a una colf (ovviamente è un'esagerazione ironica). Non ti offendere, ti capisco.


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid se lei ti descrivesse:
> Ecco qui la lista dei pregi:
> 
> - è sexy
> ...


Ecco, hai centrato in pieno! E' proprio così.


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come mi vedo...
> 
> Pregi:
> 
> ...


Egoista, narcisista, permaloso, sono tre aspetti dello stesso concetto. Mentalmente instabile e lunatico idem. 

Profondo, di per sè non vuol dire molto. Puntuale, poi, è a livello di: ho dei bellissimi occhi azzurri.

Dovresti cercare di descriverti/descriverla in termini più concreti, che ci facciano capire meglio. E' un compito molto difficile in realtà. 

Mi spiace che ti stiamo antipatici stasera, non te la prendere, tu sei molto simpatico.

Se togliessi quel bamboccio di Tom Cruise dal tuo avatar....


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse per Kid "profondo" significa semplicemente l'incontrario di "superficiale".


Bingo!


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Puntuale, poi, è a livello di: ho dei bellissimi occhi azzurri.
> 
> Se togliessi quel bamboccio di Tom Cruise dal tuo avatar....


Sul primo punto non so come ma hai azzeccato, sul secondo, mi dispiace ma Vanilla Sky è uno dei miei film preferiti, mi chiedi troppo!

E comunque, lo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, non è che me la sono presa, è solo che per un post mi sembra di aver scatenato una guerra sessista, o per lo meno è questa l'impressione!


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sul primo punto non so come ma hai azzeccato, sul secondo, mi dispiace ma Vanilla Sky è uno dei miei film preferiti, mi chiedi troppo!
> 
> E comunque, lo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, non è che me la sono presa, è solo che per un post mi sembra di aver scatenato una guerra sessista, o per lo meno è questa l'impressione!


non avevamo nulla da fare, e in questi giorni nessuno scrive nulla di interessante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sul primo punto non so come ma hai azzeccato, sul secondo, mi dispiace ma Vanilla Sky è uno dei miei film preferiti, mi chiedi troppo!
> 
> E comunque, lo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta, non è che me la sono presa, è solo che per un post mi sembra di aver scatenato una guerra sessista, o per lo meno è questa l'impressione!


 Anche a me è piaciuto.
L'avevo visto con mio marito per un nostro anniversario, ma lui l'aveva definito una stronzata...


----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto.
> L'avevo visto con mio marito per un nostro anniversario, ma lui l'aveva definito una stronzata...


Io mi sarei incazzato come una faina... son fatto così!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io mi sarei incazzato come una faina... son fatto così!


 M lui definiva tutto una stronzata, specialmente quello che piaceva a me, soprattutto per evitare di doverne parlare... per lui era una stronzata anche The closer


----------



## Old strega (12 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non ti ho dato del maschilista (*categoria che comunque apprezzo*), ho solo detto che, dalla descrizione che ne fai...non sembri avere una grande ammirazione per tua moglie: tra i pregi elenchi cose che possono riferirsi a una colf (ovviamente è un'esagerazione ironica). Non ti offendere, ti capisco.


 
premetto che NON sono femminista per niente, ma come fai ad apprezzare un maschilista??

sei anche tu del parere che se un uomo lava i piatti diventa impotente??


----------



## Old strega (12 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io mi sarei incazzato come una faina... son fatto così!


 
ciao Kid, sta succedendo anche a me l'essere descritta per quella che non sono...
mi dispiace solo sentirti tanto diverso da il kid delle prime pagine, indeciso perchè innamorato, non indeciso perchè inca**ato....

bacio


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> premetto che NON sono femminista per niente, ma come fai ad apprezzare un maschilista??
> 
> sei anche tu del parere che se un uomo lava i piatti diventa impotente??


non hai mai conosciuto un vero maschilista allora... lava i piatti, cucina, passa l'aspirapolvere, perchè in fondo vuole umiliarti e farti capire che lo sa fare meglio lui, e che le donne non servono....


----------



## Old strega (12 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> non hai mai conosciuto un vero maschilista allora... lava i piatti, cucina, passa l'aspirapolvere, perchè in fondo vuole umiliarti e farti capire che lo sa fare meglio lui, e che le donne non servono....


 
e questo tu lo apprezzi??


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> e questo tu lo apprezzi??


 
beh, io mi sento molto "uomo" anch'io...


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Ottobre 2008)

quindi se parlano male delle donne, io penso sempre di non fare parte della mandria...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> quindi se parlano male delle donne, io penso sempre di non fare parte della mandria...


 ..è sul non riconoscimento della condizione femminile, sulla divisione in categorie e sul mettere le donne l'una contro l'altra che prospera il maschilismo...


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> ciao Kid, sta succedendo anche a me l'essere descritta per quella che non sono...
> mi dispiace solo sentirti tanto diverso da il kid delle prime pagine, indeciso perchè innamorato, non indeciso perchè inca**ato....
> 
> bacio



Cioa Strega, non voglio nascondermi dietro stupide giustificazioni, ma il non vederla più mi rende triste e incazzato..... sto vivendo il suo "abbandono" come se fosse un lutto, se mi passate il termine. E' dura, mi sento quasi "forzato" a riavvicinarmi a mia moglie anche se la mai testa è presa dal desiderio di poter dire almeno un ciao all'altra.... non so se mi capisci. Tuttavia, so di star facendo la cosa giusta, lo sento in cuor mio, ma è dura comunque.


----------



## Old jhonny be good (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna sei molto diretta e fredda nel tuo modo di essere, non tutti sono cosi


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

jhonny be good ha detto:


> Anna sei molto diretta e fredda nel tuo modo di essere, non tutti sono cosi


Lei è fatta così... bisogna prenderla a piccole dosi...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lei è fatta così... bisogna prenderla a piccole dosi...


... come la sincerita', la schiettezza


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... come la sincerita', la schiettezza


Certo Marì, certo...ma a volte la verità può solo fare danni inutili...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo Marì, certo...ma a volte la verità può solo fare danni inutili...


La verità non danneggia mai una causa giusta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La verità non danneggia mai una causa giusta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei la prima qui dentro che mi dice che è meglio confessare un tradimento. Una voce fuori dal coro. Chissà che tu non abbia ragione...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei la prima qui dentro che mi dice che è meglio confessare un tradimento. Una voce fuori dal coro. Chissà che tu non abbia ragione...


Ma tu hai raggiunto il pentimento?

Provi veramente rimorso per cio' che hai fatto?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

jhonny be good ha detto:


> Anna sei molto diretta e fredda nel tuo modo di essere, non tutti sono cosi


ma se ti ho dedicato anche un 3d...
gente ingrata...


----------



## Old evergreen (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ..continuo a ribadire che dovresti trovare la terza donna che ti libera... da tua moglie e dalla collega...lo so che "pare facile"...io ora, seguendo i consigli di tutti, sopratutto personalizzandoli alla mia indole, ho finalmente trovato la donna che mi ha fatto uscire fuori dal circolo vizioso in cui ero caduto,e ti devo dire che i requisiti dovevano essere:
simpatia,fisico atletico,dolcezza, equilibrio .. e qualcuno lassu' me l ha fatta piombare tra le braccia...stamattina mentre dormiva...dentro me la ringraziavo per avermi scelto e ha sostituito la cattiva,che peraltro ho signorilmente evitato!!! questo e' la mia modesta  esperienza.. per questo le saro' grato.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu hai raggiunto il pentimento?
> 
> Provi veramente rimorso per cio' che hai fatto?


No, di quello nemmeno l'ombra....


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se ti ho dedicato anche un 3d...
> gente ingrata...


Tu hai dedicato un thread alla mia amante più che altro...


----------



## Old misterx (13 Ottobre 2008)

ciao a tutti ...mi sono appena registrato


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid ..continuo a ribadire che dovresti trovare la terza donna che ti libera... da tua moglie e dalla collega...lo so che "pare facile"...io ora, seguendo i consigli di tutti, sopratutto personalizzandoli alla mia indole, ho finalmente trovato la donna che mi ha fatto uscire fuori dal circolo vizioso in cui ero caduto,e ti devo dire che i requisiti dovevano essere:
> simpatia,fisico atletico,dolcezza, equilibrio .. e qualcuno lassu' me l ha fatta piombare tra le braccia...stamattina mentre dormiva...dentro me la ringraziavo per avermi scelto e ha sostituito la cattiva,che peraltro ho signorilmente evitato!!! questo e' la mia modesta  esperienza.. per questo le saro' grato.


Mi manca solo la terza guarda... dopodichè mi ritirerò in un tempio buddhista!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















grazie per la dritta comunque!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

misterx ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ...mi sono appena registrato



Ciao... usa pure il mio thread per presentarti, fai come se fosse tuo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Benvenuto


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, di quello nemmeno l'ombra....


Allora stai messo male ... perche' oltre a non rispettare tua moglie, non l'ami nemmeno.

Non vedo cosa ti lega a lei.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora stai messo male ... perche' oltre a non rispettare tua moglie, non l'ami nemmeno.
> 
> Non vedo cosa ti lega a lei.


Nostro figlio. Comunque mia moglie la rispetto (tradimento a parte), solo che di sensi di colpa nada... non so cosa farci!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *Nostro figlio*. Comunque mia moglie la rispetto (tradimento a parte), solo che di sensi di colpa nada... non so cosa farci!


Allora sii sincero/leale con lei, dalle la possibila' di scegliere ... non ingannarla, e' in ballo anche il suo futuro di donna oltre a quello di mamma.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora sii sincero/leale con lei, dalle la possibila' di scegliere ... non ingannarla, e' in ballo anche il suo futuro di donna oltre a quello di mamma.


Ma io sono sincero con lei. La mia amante mi ha "lasciato" proprio perchè non riuscivo ad abbandonarla. Non riesco ad immaginarmi senza di lei. Se sia per amore o per mio figlio, è quello che sto cercando di capire.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io sono sincero con lei. La mia amante mi ha "lasciato" proprio perchè non riuscivo ad abbandonarla. Non riesco ad immaginarmi senza di lei. Se sia per amore o per mio figlio, è quello che sto cercando di capire.


Ti auguro di trovare presto le risposte che vai cercando.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti auguro di trovare presto le risposte che vai cercando.


Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu hai dedicato un thread alla mia amante più che altro...


mi riferivo a johnny...
ah, e poi il 3d lo ho fatto cancellare. te ne sei accorto?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi riferivo a johnny...
> ah, e poi il 3d lo ho fatto cancellare. te ne sei accorto?


Ma si certo... guarda che scherzo, non ti preoccupare, mia moglie sa essere molto più cattiva di te!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si certo... guarda che scherzo, non ti preoccupare,* mia moglie sa essere molto più cattiva di te!*




non credo...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io sono sincero con lei. La mia amante mi ha "lasciato" proprio perchè non riuscivo ad abbandonarla. Non riesco ad immaginarmi senza di lei. Se sia per amore o per mio figlio, è quello che sto cercando di capire.


Se vuoi trovare la risposta giusta, devi anche farti le giuste domande...


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Nostro figlio. Comunque mia moglie la rispetto (tradimento a parte), solo che di sensi di colpa nada... non so cosa farci!


Ciao Kid.
Poche sere fa sono uscita con una coppia di amici.
Lei ha da qualche anno un nuovo compagno (il mio amico) e insieme hanno un figlio di 3 anni.
Lei ha passato tutta la serata a raccontarmi di quanto non sia riuscita, nonostante siano passati molti anni, a superare il trauma del suo precedente matrimonio (finito per un tradimento di lui).
Più che altro ha detto che il figlio avuto dal sue ex, porta addosso ancora adesso i traumi per quella separazione. 
Ne parlava con una tale angoscia addosso che mi ha turbato motissimo.
E ha detto frasi che ancora adesso mi martellano in testa...ha detto che se una coppia non litiga, non si prende a male parole ma riesce comunque a trovare un modo per vivere insieme anche aggiustando alla bene e meglio le cose è un bene per i figli.
Non se se sia giusto ciò che ha detto...ma nonostante lei ora abbia una nuova famiglia ho avvertito chiaramente il rimpianto feroce per non essere riuscita a salvare ciò che aveva prima.
Un saluto


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid.
> Poche sere fa sono uscita con una coppia di amici.
> Lei ha da qualche anno un nuovo compagno (il mio amico) e insieme hanno un figlio di 3 anni.
> Lei ha passato tutta la serata a raccontarmi di quanto non sia riuscita, nonostante siano passati molti anni, a superare il trauma del suo precedente matrimonio (finito per un tradimento di lui).
> ...


Non ci vedo nulla di strano, anzi lo ritengo giusto. L'unica cosa è che io NON voglio smettere di amare mia moglie. Io voglio ritrovare quel sentimento. Per lei, per me e per mio figlio.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi trovare la risposta giusta, devi anche farti le giuste domande...


E qual è la domanda giusta?


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> premetto che NON sono femminista per niente, ma come fai ad apprezzare un maschilista??
> 
> sei anche tu del parere che se un uomo lava i piatti diventa impotente??


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Lavare i piatti è uno di quei pochi lavori domestici che svolgo regolarmente. Vi assicuro che non comporta controindicazioni.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di strano, anzi lo ritengo giusto. L'unica cosa è che *io NON voglio smettere di amare mia moglie*. Io voglio ritrovare quel sentimento. Per lei, per me e per mio figlio.


Kid puoi provare a volerle bene ma l'amore, o c'è o non c'è. Credo che se M. tornasse tutti questi dubbi non li avresti...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lavare i piatti è uno di quei pochi lavori domestici che svolgo regolarmente. Vi assicuro che non comporta controindicazioni.


Niente lavastoviglie?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Niente lavastoviglie?


No... non abbiamo spazio sufficiente!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di strano, anzi lo ritengo giusto. L'unica cosa è che io NON voglio smettere di amare mia moglie. Io voglio ritrovare quel sentimento. Per lei, per me e per mio figlio.


se è così dovresti smetterla di vivere come ingessato dalla testa ai piedi.
proponile cose che possano ricreare complicità.... un corso di tango, di ceramica, la tessera a rifondazione.... insomma datte 'na mossa...

sei di uno statico che è disarmante..


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se è così dovresti smetterla di vivere come ingessato dalla testa ai piedi.
> proponile cose che possano ricreare complicità.... un corso di tango, di ceramica, la tessera a rifondazione.... insomma datte 'na mossa...
> 
> sei di uno statico che è disarmante..


Le ho proposto un corso di danza del ventre... uno perchè la trovo eccitantissima, due perchè si richiede la presenza del partner (non so perchè...).

Io statico? Si forse è vero...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E qual è la domanda giusta?


Una, ad esempio è: ma io cosa faccio davvero per meritarmi l'amore di mia moglie?


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Le ho proposto un corso di danza del ventre... uno perchè la trovo eccitantissima, due perchè si richiede la presenza del partner (non so perchè...).
> 
> Io statico? Si forse è vero...


Parlano molto bene anche del Tango argentino...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Parlano molto bene anche del Tango argentino...


già...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Parlano molto bene anche del Tango argentino...





belledejour ha detto:


> già...


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


L'hai provato?
E' davvero così bello?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'hai provato?
> E' davvero così bello?


Si, ti assorbe molto e quando arrivi a sentire che il corpo della tua partner si muove in base agli impulsi che tu le trasmetti con i tuoi movimenti(l'avanzare o il retrocere o il piroettare ad esempio) si avvicina davvero a qualcosa di molto molto sensuale...


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, ti assorbe molto e quando arrivi a sentire che il corpo della tua partner si muove in base agli impulsi che tu le trasmetti con i tuoi movimenti(l'avanzare o il retrocere o il piroettare ad esempio) si avvicina davvero a qualcosa di molto molto sensuale...


Sono più o meno le stesse parole usate per descriverlo da una mia amica.
Un pò di curiosità ce l'ho...ma sarà dura convincere mio marito


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono più o meno le stesse parole usate per descriverlo da una mia amica.
> Un pò di curiosità ce l'ho...ma sarà dura convincere mio marito


Ehmm...io veramente il corso l'ho fatto da solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per convincerlo potresti dirgli che visto che di solito c'è penuria di cavalieri...si deve spesso cambiare partner...


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmm...io veramente il corso l'ho fatto da solo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre a fare autopromozione... guarda che non é una polizza vita!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre a fare autopromozione... guarda che non é una polizza vita!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai com'è....io vendo sicurezza!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sai com'è....io vendo sicurezza!


SEMI OT


Ragazzi... come avrete notato dal mio avatar, ieri, con qualche anno di ritardo, mi sono guardato "in the mood for love"... è un film stupendo, che parla di tradimento e sensualità. Ve ne consiglio la visione, fa riflettere molto.


----------



## Old evergreen (13 Ottobre 2008)

MAH...TI DIRO'..SONO ANNI CHE PREFERISCO LA REALTA'


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> MAH...TI DIRO'..SONO ANNI CHE PREFERISCO LA REALTA'


Questa me la segno...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Buongiorno!


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro.
> 
> Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.
> 
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia (sono nuova),
ma le parole che hai scritto sono molto belle...
soprattutto se pensate da un uomo .......


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Per evrgreen: la terza donna con cui ti vedi ora è una delle tre iniziali? Perchè io sono davvero davvero confusa... ma contenta per te! 
Per quanto non condivida il tuo pensiero sulle esperienze eccetera, riconosco la tua coerenza: non sei sposato, non tradisci, è giusto tu faccia pure come ritieni più giusto!
E in bocca al lupo!


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> MAH...TI DIRO'..SONO ANNI CHE PREFERISCO LA REALTA'


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Per kid:
carissimo, non sono, come hai capito, una psicologa, era una battuta relativa ad un vecchio discorso.
Il fatto è che, in effetti, leggendo la descrizione di tua moglie, viene da dire: ma come, cosa ama in lei, la bravura in cucina? 
E mi chiedo se quelli che sono i suoi difetti tu non li ami, se non ami anche la sua ingenuità, il suo vedere tutto bianco e nero perchè ha fiducia nelle cose e diffida di ciò che non capisce, prendendo posizione anche a rischio di risultare fuori dal coro o antipatica, s enon ami di lei anche queste cose e molte altre.
A volte non si riesce a descrivere le cose che si amano di qualcuno (che non sono necessariamente cose che si hanno in comune!!) ma le si lega ad episodi, immagini scolpite. Un sorriso, una carezza, una lacrima, una stretta di  mano o l'energia di un gesto, in una coppia possono dire moltissimo. E ti assicuro che i gusti in comune valgono quanto la polvere... quel che davvero conta è quello che si condivide e si sceglie di condividere. Perchè persone che potrebbero andare bene per noi ce ne sono di certo molte, ma le scelte e i momenti in cui le facciamo contano tantissimo in quello che il futuro ci riserva. Perciò te lo richiedo: cosa ami in tua moglie?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per kid:
> carissimo, non sono, come hai capito, una psicologa, era una battuta relativa ad un vecchio discorso.
> Il fatto è che, in effetti, leggendo la descrizione di tua moglie, viene da dire: ma come, cosa ama in lei, la bravura in cucina?
> E mi chiedo se quelli che sono i suoi difetti tu non li ami, se non ami anche la sua ingenuità, il suo vedere tutto bianco e nero perchè ha fiducia nelle cose e diffida di ciò che non capisce, prendendo posizione anche a rischio di risultare fuori dal coro o antipatica, s enon ami di lei anche queste cose e molte altre.
> A volte non si riesce a descrivere le cose che si amano di qualcuno (che non sono necessariamente cose che si hanno in comune!!) ma le si lega ad episodi, immagini scolpite. Un sorriso, una carezza, una lacrima, una stretta di  mano o l'energia di un gesto, in una coppia possono dire moltissimo. E ti assicuro che i gusti in comune valgono quanto la polvere... quel che davvero conta è quello che si condivide e si sceglie di condividere. Perchè persone che potrebbero andare bene per noi ce ne sono di certo molte, ma le scelte e i momenti in cui le facciamo contano tantissimo in quello che il futuro ci riserva. Perciò te lo richiedo: cosa ami in tua moglie?


Cara grande, capisco ciò che vuo idirmi ma... se ti dicessi che non lo so, cosa mi risponderesti? Non lo so ora e non l'ho mai saputo. E' così diversa dai canoni che mi ero prefissato ai tempi... eppure, eccomi qua, in crisi ma comunque sposato e con figlio. E le ho chiesto io di sposarmi... Misteri della vita?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2008)

no, credo però tu abbia visto in lei o in voi qualcosa... come un raggio di sole, il primo dell'alba. E, anche se vuoi cancellarlo per ammantare d'amore una storia bella senza dubbio ma scatenata da un bisogno di cambiare più che dalla passione bruciante, credo tu lo senta ancora... pensandoci bene.....
Ad esempio di tutte le ragioni per cui amo e stimo il mio compagno, è stato un suo abbraccio a motivarmi anche in momenti di incertezza, un momento preciso, nel tempo e nello spazio, e le emozioni che ad esso sono legate.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, credo però tu abbia visto in lei o in voi qualcosa... come un raggio di sole, il primo dell'alba. E, anche se vuoi cancellarlo per ammantare d'amore una storia bella senza dubbio ma scatenata da un bisogno di cambiare più che dalla passione bruciante, credo tu lo senta ancora... pensandoci bene.....
> Ad esempio di tutte le ragioni per cui amo e stimo il mio compagno, è stato un suo abbraccio a motivarmi anche in momenti di incertezza, un momento preciso, nel tempo e nello spazio, e le emozioni che ad esso sono legate.


Allora è proprio come temevo... si smette di amare quando ci si dimentica perchè si ha amato. Devo lottare in questo senso.... grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

*OT Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Per kid:
> carissimo, non sono, come hai capito, una psicologa, era una battuta relativa ad un vecchio discorso.
> Il fatto è che, in effetti, leggendo la descrizione di tua moglie, viene da dire: ma come, cosa ama in lei, la bravura in cucina?
> E mi chiedo se quelli che sono i suoi difetti tu non li ami, se non ami anche la sua ingenuità, il suo vedere tutto bianco e nero perchè ha fiducia nelle cose e diffida di ciò che non capisce, prendendo posizione anche a rischio di risultare fuori dal coro o antipatica, s enon ami di lei anche queste cose e molte altre.
> A volte non si riesce a descrivere le cose che si amano di qualcuno (che non sono necessariamente cose che si hanno in comune!!) ma le si lega ad episodi, immagini scolpite. Un sorriso, una carezza, una lacrima, una stretta di  mano o l'energia di un gesto, in una coppia possono dire moltissimo. E ti assicuro che i gusti in comune valgono quanto la polvere... quel che davvero conta è quello che si condivide e si sceglie di condividere. Perchè persone che potrebbero andare bene per noi ce ne sono di certo molte, ma le scelte e i momenti in cui le facciamo contano tantissimo in quello che il futuro ci riserva. Perciò te lo richiedo: cosa ami in tua moglie?




Via, vieni via con me, lascia questi fiori azzurri e quegli uomini che ti son piaciuti e vieni via con me sulle nebbie del Po!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sentiamo, cosa dovrei fare per convincerti?


penso non sia che tu non sei profondo, ma solo che ora come ora sei ancora "annebbiato".

Riparliamone tra qualche mese....se per allora riuscirai ad avere una visione di questa vicenda  a 360°, credo che capirai cosa intendo!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Via, vieni via con me, lascia questi fiori azzurri e quegli uomini che ti son piaciuti e vieni via con me sulle nebbie del Po!


Se mai uscirò da questo mio turbolento periodo, me la farete una festicciola?


----------



## Old strega (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se mai uscirò da questo mio turbolento periodo, me la farete una festicciola?


 vuoi qualcuno che ti faccia la festa??


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> vuoi qualcuno che ti faccia la festa??


Oggi ci iscriviamo ad un corso di tango argentino... come qualcuno mi ha suggerito! Mi viene un pò da ridere (anche a lei), ma ci proviamo!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi ci iscriviamo ad un corso di tango argentino... come qualcuno mi ha suggerito! Mi viene un pò da ridere (anche a lei), ma ci proviamo!


 
evvai col tango  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhREVMLMguk


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se mai uscirò da questo mio turbolento periodo, me la farete una festicciola?


Vedremo come ti comporti!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi ci iscriviamo ad un corso di tango argentino... come qualcuno mi ha suggerito! Mi viene un pò da ridere (anche a lei), ma ci proviamo!


mi sembra un'ottima idea!!


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima idea!!


Certo, il mio fascino ne guadagnerà ulteriormente una volta imparato questa sensuale disciplina! 

...


AHAHAHAHAH!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzo, scherzo, non fucilatemi!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi ci iscriviamo ad un corso di tango argentino... come qualcuno mi ha suggerito! Mi viene un pò da ridere (anche a lei), ma ci proviamo!

























Già il fare qualcosa insieme con lo spirito "buttiamoci" è di per sè positivo.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Secondo me kid devi smettere di pensare (oddio, non avrei mai creduto di dirlo ad un uomo!!!!) e vivere con tua moglie al meglio possibile. Riaggiorna le riflessioni a fra sei mesi. E vediamo cosa penserai di lei, di te, di voi, di quello che è accaduto. 
Intanto, domandati sempre: 'cosa faccio per renderla felice? cosa faccio per farla ridere? E per farla godere? e per portare serenità a casa mia?' 
Baciottoli


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Secondo me kid devi smettere di pensare (oddio, non avrei mai creduto di dirlo ad un uomo!!!!) e vivere con tua moglie al meglio possibile. Riaggiorna le riflessioni a fra sei mesi. E vediamo cosa penserai di lei, di te, di voi, di quello che è accaduto.
> Intanto, domandati sempre: 'cosa faccio per renderla felice? cosa faccio per farla ridere? E per farla godere? e per portare serenità a casa mia?'
> Baciottoli


E' dura smettere di pensare in certe situazioni... ma ci proverò. 

Besos


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già il fare qualcosa insieme con lo spirito "buttiamoci" è di per sè positivo.


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


Aggiornamento: mia moglie sembra molto felice della mia iniziativa di iscriverci al corso di Tango. Oggi mi ha chiamato sul lavoro e dal tono della voce mi sembrava davvero entusiasta. Ho incrociato due volte M. oggi e... porca miseria se mi fa male non aver contatti con lei, mi sembra di esplodere! Tanto mi fa star male che non riesco più nemmeno a guardarla negli occhi. Chissà cosa pensa di me ora...


----------



## Nordica (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: mia moglie sembra molto felice della mia iniziativa di iscriverci al corso di Tango. Oggi mi ha chiamato sul lavoro e dal tono della voce mi sembrava davvero entusiasta. Ho incrociato due volte M. oggi e... porca miseria se mi fa male non aver contatti con lei, mi sembra di esplodere! Tanto mi fa star male che non riesco più nemmeno a guardarla negli occhi. Chissà cosa pensa di me ora...


 
pensa a tua moglie non a M.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e vai col tango...........


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Tra l'altro, M. vince il premio per ex amante piu' indifferente del mondo.

Una donna innamorata non saprebbe fingere così, garantito!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ergo, non è innamorata... (scusa se puntualizzo)


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, M. vince il premio per ex amante piu' indifferente del mondo.
> 
> Una donna innamorata non saprebbe fingere così, garantito!


Non la conosci, è stata per anni in silenzio, stampandosi le mail e gli sms che ci siamo scambiati. Sa trattenersi molto bene. E' in gamba.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non la conosci, è stata per anni in silenzio, stampandosi le mail e gli sms che ci siamo scambiati. Sa trattenersi molto bene. E' in gamba.


non ci credo.

Una donna che per anni sta in silenzio ad adorarti si gioca il tutto per tutto...invece lei ha perso il momento buono. E lo ha fatto consapevolmente.

Ma cosa conta quel che penso io?!


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ci credo.
> 
> Una donna che per anni sta in silenzio ad adorarti si gioca il tutto per tutto...invece lei ha perso il momento buono. E lo ha fatto consapevolmente.
> 
> Ma cosa conta quel che penso io?!


Ihihih.. sei davvero una mamma chioccia dentro di te Vere ed io lo apprezzo, credimi!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non la conosci, è stata per anni in silenzio, stampandosi le mail e gli sms che ci siamo scambiati. Sa trattenersi molto bene. E' in gamba.


scusa, kid, ma che palle di donna!!
Anni ad aspettarti? E in base a cosa? Ora scopriremo che ha trovato alvoro lì solo per starti più vicina.... pare una damina del 700, ma quelle da romanzetto, eh, mica l'eroina!!! Le eroine hanno l'energia di svicolare con eleganza da situazioni insostenibili come sarebbe stato già l'amore non corrisposto, figuriamoci l'amorazzo in ufficio!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ihihih.. *sei davvero una mamma chioccia dentro di te *Vere ed io lo apprezzo, credimi!


?!?!?!?
(ahime' me lo dicono sempre...!)


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, kid, ma che palle di donna!!
> Anni ad aspettarti? E in base a cosa? Ora scopriremo che ha trovato alvoro lì solo per starti più vicina.... pare una damina del 700, ma quelle da romanzetto, eh, mica l'eroina!!! Le eroine hanno l'energia di svicolare con eleganza da situazioni insostenibili come sarebbe stato già l'amore non corrisposto, figuriamoci l'amorazzo in ufficio!!


AHAHAHAH!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Uff, che donne bacchettone dentro 'sto forum!

Scherzo dai, siete le mie adorabili linee guida!


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ?!?!?!?
> (ahime' me lo dicono sempre...!)


Guarda che è un complimento!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

lo prendo per tale!


----------



## Old evergreen (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid scusami ... ma tu sei popo di coccio...c hai le meglio consigliore(gergo mafioso)... ed ancora nn le stai a sentire??? perseverare e' umano...ma tu superi le soglie della zoccolaggine maschile sa'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non la conosci, è stata per anni in silenzio, stampandosi le mail e gli sms che ci siamo scambiati. Sa trattenersi molto bene. E' in gamba.


 Queste cose si fanno anche per narcisismo e non per amore.
Anzi io conosco chi ha buttato tante cose strappandosi il cuore e chi si è tenuto cose solo per potercisi rispecchiare come ...Grimilde...


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> kid scusami ... ma tu sei popo di coccio...c hai le meglio consigliore(gergo mafioso)... ed ancora nn le stai a sentire??? perseverare e' umano...ma tu superi le soglie della zoccolaggine maschile sa'


Sarà che mi piace menarmela...


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste cose si fanno anche per narcisismo e non per amore.
> Anzi io conosco chi ha buttato tante cose strappandosi il cuore e chi si è tenuto cose solo per potercisi rispecchiare come ...Grimilde...


Lo dubito, ma non ci avevo mai pensato...


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo dubito, ma non ci avevo mai pensato...



AGGIORNAMENTO DIARIO

Ieri sera mi sentivo quasi  a disagio,  mi mancava qualcosa... ma non riuscivo a capire cosa.  Poi ho realizzato: ieri, 20/10/08 non l'ho pensata nemmeno una volta. Ancora non ci credo!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO DIARIO
> 
> Ieri sera mi sentivo quasi a disagio, mi mancava qualcosa... ma non riuscivo a capire cosa. Poi ho realizzato: ieri, 20/10/08 non l'ho pensata nemmeno una volta. Ancora non ci credo!


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO DIARIO
> 
> Ieri sera mi sentivo quasi  a disagio,  mi mancava qualcosa... ma non riuscivo a capire cosa.  Poi ho realizzato: ieri, 20/10/08 non l'ho pensata nemmeno una volta. Ancora non ci credo!


Aggiungo che... il suo silenzio TOTALE e la sua TOTALE indifferenza nei miei confronti, comincia davvero a sembrarmi strana, innaturale, un pò incredibile se me lo concedete. Le ipotesi sono due: o mi odia, o le è passato tutto in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che... il suo silenzio TOTALE e la sua TOTALE indifferenza nei miei confronti, comincia davvero a sembrarmi strana, innaturale, un pò incredibile se me lo concedete. Le ipotesi sono due: o mi odia, o le è passato tutto in un batter d'occhio.


Propenderei per la seconda....ma ora non farti prendere dalla competitività, dal "ma come? Non è possibile...voglio vedere se è vero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "

E' dura rendersi conto che finito l'aspetto "sollazzante" si fa presto ad esser accantonati, che se deve diventare problematico prevalga il "No grazie, ne faccio a meno senza problem"...ferisce l'amor proprio e quel senso di gratificazione che si era ricevuto dal riuscire a conquistarla...ma son ferite molto superficiali, se ci pensi bene, niente che non possa passare a passo di tango...


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Propenderei per la seconda....ma ora non farti prendere dalla competitività, dal "ma come? Non è possibile...voglio vedere se è vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so che è pericoloso e che la mia "curiosità" può diventare nociva, però davvero non riesco a capire come faccia, vorrei solo sapere cosa prova dentro, se è indifferenza o dolore celato. Lo so che sembro stupido a ripeterlo mille volte, ma lei era una ragazza dolce e sensibile e non mi capacito che riesca a tenersi così staccata e razionale. Boh!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che... il suo silenzio TOTALE e la sua TOTALE indifferenza nei miei confronti, comincia davvero a sembrarmi strana, innaturale, un pò incredibile se me lo concedete. Le ipotesi sono due: o mi odia, o le è passato tutto in un batter d'occhio.



o ce la sta mettendo tutta per dimenticarti. Nel mio caso sarebbe questa terza ipotesi.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so che è pericoloso e che la mia "curiosità" può diventare nociva, però davvero non riesco a capire come faccia, vorrei solo sapere cosa prova dentro, *se è indifferenza o dolore celato*. Lo so che sembro stupido a ripeterlo mille volte, ma lei era una ragazza dolce e sensibile e non mi capacito che riesca a tenersi così staccata e razionale. Boh!





belledejour ha detto:


> o *ce la sta mettendo tutta per dimenticarti*. Nel mio caso sarebbe questa terza ipotesi.


Se anche fosse questo il caso....non ti deve riguardare....rispettalo e se proprio vuoi far qualcosa...aiutala standotene in disparte...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se anche fosse questo il caso....non ti deve riguardare....rispettalo e se proprio vuoi far qualcosa...aiutala standotene in disparte...


Infatti! Se ti riguardava lasciavi tua moglie, non l'hai fatto e levati dalle scatole.
Senza polemiche


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti! Se ti riguardava lasciavi tua moglie, non l'hai fatto e levati dalle scatole.
> Senza polemiche


Acidina oggi?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Propenderei per la seconda....ma ora non farti prendere dalla competitività, dal "ma come? Non è possibile...voglio vedere se è vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bellissima Fedi 

questa frase la tirero' fuori dal cassetto ogni volta che avro' voglia di chiamare / sentire l'altra


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so che è pericoloso e che la mia "curiosità" può diventare nociva, però davvero non riesco a capire come faccia, vorrei solo sapere cosa prova dentro, se è indifferenza o dolore celato. Lo so che sembro stupido a ripeterlo mille volte, ma lei era una ragazza dolce e sensibile e non mi capacito che riesca a tenersi così staccata e
> razionale. Boh!


Forse ha altri interessi Kid...


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Forse ha altri interessi Kid...


In che senso?


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> In che senso?


Magari sta uscendo con qualcuno e tu non sei più al centro dei suoi interessi...


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari sta uscendo con qualcuno e tu non sei più al centro dei suoi interessi...


Mi piacerebbe saperlo.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe saperlo.


Per farne che?


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per farne che?


Per menarmela ancora un pò...


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per menarmela ancora un pò...




























   hai perso il tram Kid, mettiti il cuore in pace e concentrati su tua moglie su su...


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per menarmela ancora un pò...


 
ehehehe kid a me e te c'hanno fatto con lo stampino


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> ehehehe kid a me e te c'hanno fatto con lo stampino


Speriamo lo abbiano buttato via! (lo stampino)


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Acidina oggi?



mmmm guarda io son sempre acida, ultimamente mi ero ammorbidita, scrivere acida, snob e cinica mi fa pensare che sto ritornando in me!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte ho letto un po' la tua storia a ritroso, e mi ritrovo in lei. Ossia nell'amante non voluta! Ergo preparati ad essere il mio capro espiatorio.


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm guarda io son sempre acida, ultimamente mi ero ammorbidita, scrivere acida, snob e cinica mi fa pensare che sto ritornando in me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se può aiutarti... colpisci forte!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se può aiutarti... colpisci forte!



Andata! Sta attento eh! Io sono velenosa.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Andata! Sta attento eh! Io sono velenosa.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


O.T. sto pensando appunto di tatuarmi un serpente.


----------



## Kid (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> O.T. sto pensando appunto di tatuarmi un serpente.


Andata... io sono l'incarnazione del tuo male!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Andata... io sono l'incarnazione del tuo male!



Sul serio penso di andarlo a prenotare domani mattina, sempre se trovo un disegno come dico io!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm guarda io son sempre acida, ultimamente mi ero ammorbidita, scrivere acida, snob e cinica mi fa pensare che sto ritornando in me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti ti trovo in forma!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Kid...ma io su M che ti avevo detto?!

E' evidente che NON e' una donna innamorata...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sul serio penso di andarlo a prenotare domani mattina, sempre se trovo un disegno come dico io!


la tipa dell'avatar non è Angelina, dal film su quella modella che fece ad inizio carriera?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti ti trovo in forma!


Grazie Verena
Sto meglio di venerdi sicuramente. Spezzare una sim è stato come costruire un muro invalicabile, ho paura di fare sciocchezze solo il 23 ottobre ( nostra data).


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

NON FARLA!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> NON FARLA!!!


Prometto che se mi viene voglia di cercarlo scrivo qui, devo tenermi impegnata, magari porto a cena Insonne!!!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Beh, mo' non esagerare!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Prometto che se mi viene voglia di cercarlo scrivo qui, devo tenermi impegnata, magari porto a cena Insonne!!!


Portati la calcolatrice però....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Portati la calcolatrice però....


 ah ah ah! No no io ci voglio uscire solo per fare una foto ai suoi sms ricevuti da TIM SPOT, per postarla qui e venerare il mio narcisismo dicendo: VE L'AVEVO DETTO!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, mo' non esagerare!


Devo pur spaccare qualcosa in testa a qualcuno o no? Chi meglio del mio insonnuccio??


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la tipa dell'avatar non è Angelina, dal film su quella modella che fece ad inizio carriera?


E' Angelina si, in Ragazze Interrotte. La pazza bionda sociopatica.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

ho sbagliato il film...


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la tipa dell'avatar non è Angelina, dal film su quella modella che fece ad inizio carriera?


Bellissimo quel film...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Si splendido! (quello della modella che mori' di AIDS!)


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si splendido! (quello della modella che mori' di AIDS!)


Riquoto e ribadisco, bellissimo film


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid...ma io su M che ti avevo detto?!
> 
> E' evidente che NON e' una donna innamorata...


Vere, mi duole ammetterlo, ma... AVEVI RAGIONE! CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE! E io che mi tiravo scemo...  CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE! 


Vabbè, vi racconterò con calma.


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vere, mi duole ammetterlo, ma... AVEVI RAGIONE! CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE! E io che mi tiravo scemo... CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE!
> 
> 
> Vabbè, vi racconterò con calma.


Avevo azzeccato? Mannaggia...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vere, mi duole ammetterlo, ma... AVEVI RAGIONE! CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE! E io che mi tiravo scemo... CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE!
> 
> 
> Vabbè, vi racconterò con calma.


se ha un altro giuro che brindo a lei seduta stante...


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ha un altro giuro che brindo a lei seduta stante...


Credimi Anna che se fosse stato così, sarei stato più contento.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Credimi Anna che se fosse stato così, sarei stato più contento.


seeeeee........


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> seeeeee........


Ti giuro!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro!


e che hai scoperto che ti carpiva informazioni segrete da vendere alla concorrenza?


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e che hai scoperto che ti carpiva informazioni segrete da vendere alla concorrenza?


Ma dai sciocchina.

E' solo che ho scoperto proprio oggi che la considerazione che ha attualmente di me, è pari a quella di un povero disgraziato che ha bisogno di avere conferme dalle donne. 

Prima di dirmi "ha ragione", sappi solo che tra tutti i difetti e gli errori che ho commesso in questo periodo, di sicuro non rientra quello del bisogno di ingrandimento del mio ego. Anzi, come già avevo detto, la mia considerazione di me dopo il patatrack si è affievolita di molto.

La mia delusione non sta tanto nel non poterla più avvicinare a questo punto, ma nell'essermi reso conto che mi stavo davvero tirando pare assurde per una che di me... non ha più nessuna stima.

La nota positiva comunque c'è... credo che d'ora in poi avrò molti meno problemi.


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Ottobre 2008)

se fossi il capo del personale tuo..ecco: se hai tradito la moglie puoi tradire l'azienda!!!
capisci se questa parla che casino ti combina???


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> se fossi il capo del personale tuo..ecco: se hai tradito la moglie puoi tradire l'azienda!!!
> capisci se questa parla che casino ti combina???



Non ho nessun timore, credimi!


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> se fossi il capo del personale tuo..ecco: se hai tradito la moglie puoi tradire l'azienda!!!
> capisci se questa parla che casino ti combina???


Questa poi non l'avevo mai sentita...mi pare un pochino esagerato come pensiero...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Questa poi non l'avevo mai sentita...mi pare un pochino esagerato come pensiero...


però per un datore di lavoro può avere senso


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho nessun timore, credimi!


Però in effetti non è che ne esci bene al lavoro eh.
Le storie fra colleghi sono da evitare come la peste


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però in effetti non è che ne esci bene al lavoro eh.
> Le storie fra colleghi sono da evitare come la peste



Non c'è nessun pericolo che qualcuno di influente venga a saperlo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma dai sciocchina.
> 
> E' solo che ho scoperto proprio oggi che la considerazione che ha attualmente di me, è pari a quella di un povero disgraziato che ha bisogno di avere conferme dalle donne.  .



Come puo' pensare una cosa del genere....!!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però per un datore di lavoro può avere senso


Ma no dai.
Ci sono persone che hanno l'amante e che lavorano da una vita nello stesso posto di lavoro (lo vedo anche dove sto io).
A volte si è più fedeli al posto di lavoro che al proprio compagno/a


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun pericolo che qualcuno di influente venga a saperlo.


Ma io pensavo ai colleghi, non per forza ai superiori


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Ottobre 2008)

eccerto...stimato lavoratore,padre di famiglia...cede ad una squinzia!!1 maro' !!!le cose si possono fare..l'importante e' nn farle scoprire...il prezzo e' sempre alto!!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lei non è una squinzia, anzi. 

E' lui che ci fa la peggio figura...


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo ai colleghi, non per forza ai superiori


Naaaa, qui è tutto un giro losco, la mia sarebbe una storiella tranquilla paragonata a quella di altri!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma poi, perchè dovrebbe saltare fuori?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vere, mi duole ammetterlo, ma... *AVEVI RAGIONE*! CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE! E io che mi tiravo scemo... CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE, CHE COGLIONE!
> 
> 
> Vabbè, vi racconterò con calma.


 
la mia mamma dice che sono saggia...!

Il fatto è che una donna VERAMENTE INNAMORATA lotta.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia mamma dice che sono saggia...!
> 
> Il fatto è che una donna VERAMENTE INNAMORATA lotta.


AMEN


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> eccerto...stimato lavoratore,padre di famiglia...cede ad una squinzia!!1 maro' !!!le cose si possono fare..l'importante e' nn farle scoprire...il prezzo e' sempre alto!!


Fossi un capo non mi interesserei mai alla vita privata di un mio dipendente ma guarderei solo a risultati.
Poi, se a causa dell'intrallazzo la produttività franasse chiederei spiegazioni..
A parte questo, in ogni modo, credo che le storie fra colleghi portino scompiglio nel luogo di lavoro e si dovrebbero evitare


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Piu' che altro, posso dirlo?

Sono tristi e squallide come birra senz'alcool...!


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro, posso dirlo?
> 
> Sono tristi e squallide come birra senz'alcool...!


Concordo.
Ma nonostante questo sono le storie clandestine più frequenti...


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma nonostante questo sono le storie clandestine più frequenti...



Perchè sono le più semplici da portare avanti.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

E le piu' semplici da iniziare....!


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E le piu' semplici da iniziare....!


Si, ma che noia!


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Ottobre 2008)

renatan..nn sono d accordo... se vengo a sapere una cosa del genere,visto che ti agevolo in quanto giovane e sopratutto persona di un pezzo..e mi fido perche' chi costruisce famiglia e' persona che ha una visione della vita ponderata seria,senza colpi di testa eppoi 
mi si tromba la collega...eccerto che penso: questo e' proprio un fijio de na ********!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   se frega la moglie a me sai che mi combina!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> renatan..nn sono d accordo... se vengo a sapere una cosa del genere,visto che ti agevolo in quanto giovane e sopratutto persona di un pezzo..e mi fido perche' chi costruisce famiglia e' persona che ha una visione della vita ponderata seria,senza colpi di testa eppoi
> mi si tromba la collega...eccerto che penso: questo e' proprio un fijio de na ********!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda, a me (ipotetico capo) in effetti darebbe fastidio che la storia fosse fra colleghi, perchè volenti o nolenti la cosa porta effetti nell'ambiente.
Sulla sua vita personale al di furi dell'ufficio invece secondo me nessuno si dovrebbe permettere di giudicare.
Sono dell'idea che lavoro e vita privata vadano separati (a meno che non ci sinao problemi di salute legati ai famigliari)


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro, posso dirlo?
> 
> Sono tristi e squallide come birra senz'alcool...!


 tristi e inutili come birra senz'alcool!

jack frusciante è uscito dal gruppo. conosco a memoria tutto sia il libro che il film.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

ovviamente il tutto è dovuto al mio amore per i rhcp..


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente il tutto è dovuto al mio amore per i rhcp..


*With birds I share this lonely view*


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *With birds I share this lonely view*





























va cosa ti dedico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOYCXKfpt4


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma dai sciocchina.
> 
> E' solo che ho scoperto proprio oggi che la considerazione che ha attualmente di me, è pari a quella di *un povero disgraziato che ha bisogno di avere conferme dalle donne. *
> 
> ...


 
Kid... ehm... ti aspettavi altro dopo tutto il casino che hai fatto? O meglio, che NON hai fatto?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma dai sciocchina.
> 
> E' solo che ho scoperto proprio oggi che la considerazione che ha attualmente di me, è pari a quella di un povero disgraziato che ha bisogno di avere conferme dalle donne. Io dico che pensa anche di peggio! Se uno si comporta in un certo modo deve accettare la visione che dà al mondo di sè.
> 
> ...


 I problemi inizieranno a breve, appena ti rendi conto che senza di lei devi affrontare i problemi che hai con tua moglie, non schivarli. 


Mi sei simpatico sai? Ma in merito a questa storia, e specie a lei, ti avevo avvisato! 
Oggi ti è andata male più del solito, l'ho incontrato in tarda mattinata. Nonostante avessi fatto 4 km in più del solito per non passare davanti a dove lavora!!! C'est la vie.
Ergo sopportami!


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia mamma dice che sono saggia...!
> 
> Il fatto è che una donna VERAMENTE INNAMORATA lotta.


PALLE.

ps scusa Vere...


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Naaaa, qui è tutto un giro losco, la mia sarebbe una storiella tranquilla paragonata a quella di altri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma dove lavori? A beautiful?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> PALLE.
> 
> ps scusa Vere...


Non sono palle!!! 
E' solo che è più giusto dire UNA PERSONA INNAMORATA LOTTA.

La ragazza è uscita di scena come le è stato chiesto, lui ( senza palle) se l'amava tanto avrebbe lottato per il loro amore, invece si è portato a letto la bellissima fanciulla due mesi, le ha dato il ben servito inscenando questo amore dannato con un finale doloroso, è tornato dalla moglie, si è ben guardato che a lavoro nessuno scoprisse nulla, ed infine dice che ha sprecato il suo amore per una che non ha stima di lui!


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono palle!!!
> E' solo che è più giusto dire UNA PERSONA INNAMORATA LOTTA.
> 
> La ragazza è uscita di scena come le è stato chiesto, lui ( senza palle) se l'amava tanto avrebbe lottato per il loro amore, invece si è portato a letto la bellissima fanciulla due mesi, le ha dato il ben servito inscenando questo amore dannato con un finale doloroso, è tornato dalla moglie, si è ben guardato che a lavoro nessuno scoprisse nulla, ed infine dice che ha sprecato il suo amore per una che non ha stima di lui!


Allora non si lotta se si è innamorate di uomini senza palle. Ok.


----------



## Old evergreen (21 Ottobre 2008)

mah per esperienza mia... di risvolti ci saranno eccome...la collega prima o poi,soprattutto se e' in gamba lo massacrera' sul lavoro.. personalmente ne sto pagando le conseguenze ancora oggi.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

*kid*

io mi ammazzo di musica.
Cen diceva che ci ho l'orecchio assoluto e credo non avesse torto.
peccato non ci sia più Cen... ti avrebbe radrizzato a modo suo


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va cosa ti dedico...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQOYCXKfpt4


vabbè, vai sul sicuro!


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> I problemi inizieranno a breve, appena ti rendi conto che senza di lei devi affrontare i problemi che hai con tua moglie, non schivarli.
> 
> 
> Mi sei simpatico sai? Ma in merito a questa storia, e specie a lei, ti avevo avvisato!
> ...


Adesso però non esageriamo... io capisco tutto, ma le cose si fanno in due. E io a lei non ho mai nascosto nulla.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono palle!!!
> E' solo che è più giusto dire UNA PERSONA INNAMORATA LOTTA.
> 
> La ragazza è uscita di scena come le è stato chiesto, lui ( senza palle) se l'amava tanto avrebbe lottato per il loro amore, invece si è portato a letto la bellissima fanciulla due mesi, le ha dato il ben servito inscenando questo amore dannato con un finale doloroso, è tornato dalla moglie, si è ben guardato che a lavoro nessuno scoprisse nulla, ed infine dice che ha sprecato il suo amore per una che non ha stima di lui!


kid è uno che si aspetta che siano gli altri a fargli la VITA. uno così o lo rispedisci da dove è venuto o ti fai venire l'esaurimento. ha il culo che la moglie è giovane.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono palle!!!
> E' solo che è più giusto dire UNA PERSONA INNAMORATA LOTTA.
> 
> La ragazza è uscita di scena come le è stato chiesto, lui ( senza palle) se l'amava tanto avrebbe lottato per il loro amore, invece si è portato a letto la bellissima fanciulla due mesi, le ha dato il ben servito inscenando questo amore dannato con un finale doloroso, è tornato dalla moglie, si è ben guardato che a lavoro nessuno scoprisse nulla, ed infine dice che ha sprecato il suo amore per una che non ha stima di lui!


Mi rasserena il fatto che qualcuno sia portatore della verità assoluta. Se sai tutto tu, che ci sto a fare qui io?


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> I problemi inizieranno a breve, appena ti rendi conto che senza di lei devi affrontare i problemi che hai con tua moglie, non schivarli.
> 
> 
> Mi sei simpatico sai? Ma in merito a questa storia, e specie a lei, ti avevo avvisato!
> ...


No scusami eh... lei quindi è solamente una vittima violentata nell'animo e nel corpo?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> kid è uno che si aspetta che siano gli altri a fargli la VITA. uno così o lo rispedisci da dove è venuto o ti fai venire l'esaurimento. ha il culo che la moglie è giovane.


 
non è che il continuo lecchinaggio di Kid mi ha rammollita nei suoi confronti ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), pero' mi sento di difenderlo in un certo senso. Nel senso che un po' TUTTI quelli che tradiscono finiscono in un limbo dove le decisioni degli altri finiscono per avere piu' rilevanza delle proprie.

Se l'amante avesse insistito...

Se la moglie lo cacciasse di casa...

Con i se e con i ma non si fanno (né disfano) i risotti!


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> kid è uno che si aspetta che siano gli altri a fargli la VITA. uno così o lo rispedisci da dove è venuto o ti fai venire l'esaurimento. ha il culo che la moglie è giovane.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi ammazzo di musica.
> Cen diceva che ci ho l'orecchio assoluto e credo non avesse torto.
> peccato non ci sia più Cen... ti avrebbe radrizzato a modo suo


Mi dispiace, ma il portatore assoluto della verità musicale sono io.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che il continuo lecchinaggio di Kid mi ha rammollita nei suoi confronti (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che donna....


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid, dai sempre l'idea di uno che offre la sua vita su un vassoio perché venga vivisezionata...
imparerai a fare i conti con te stesso senza aspettarti che altri facciano i compitini al posto tuo...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, ma che noia!


 
non saprei, come ho detto piu' volte tengo troppo alla mia reputazione professionale. E la sola idea mi annoia...!


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> kid, dai sempre l'idea di uno che offre la sua vita su un vassoio perché venga vivisezionata...
> imparerai a fare i conti con te stesso senza aspettarti che altri facciano i compitini al posto tuo...


Un giorno mi spiegherai che ti ho fatto!

Scherzi a parte, mi piace far vivisezionare la mia vita dagli altri, perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, io sono così. Per quanto riguarda fare i conti, credimi che in questi ultimi mesi li sto facendo... e tutto da solo!


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Un giorno mi spiegherai che ti ho fatto!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi piace far vivisezionare la mia vita dagli altri, perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, io sono così. Per quanto riguarda fare i conti, credimi che *in questi ultimi mesi li sto facendo... e tutto da solo*!


Tornando a casa Kid...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comodo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Beh scusa Emme ma che deve fare, separarsi a prescindere?

Non ha inanellato tradimenti seriali. Ne' è stato otto anni con l'amante.

Due mesi. Una sbandata. Rientrata.

Sicuramente puo ' espiare in mille modi diversi con sua moglie, anche tacendo, ma non capisco perché rovinare una famiglia che oggi sta in piedi!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Adesso però non esageriamo... io capisco tutto, ma le cose si fanno in due. E io a lei non ho mai nascosto nulla.


Giusto le cose in chiaro le avevi messe fin da subito.. ( avete un manuale?)



Anna A ha detto:


> kid è uno che si aspetta che siano gli altri a fargli la VITA. uno così o lo rispedisci da dove è venuto o ti fai venire l'esaurimento. ha il culo che la moglie è giovane.


Infatti lei non è che abbia insistito più di tanto.



kid ha detto:


> No scusami eh... lei quindi è solamente una vittima violentata nell'animo e nel corpo?


L'avete voluto entrambi ma almeno non ti meravigliare se lei ha perso la stima verso te. E non farla apparire la cattiva della situazione, qua chi ha maggiori colpe sei tu, TU SEI QUELLO SPOSATO non lei.


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh scusa Emme ma che deve fare, separarsi a prescindere?
> 
> Non ha inanellato tradimenti seriali. Ne' è stato otto anni con l'amante.
> 
> ...


Ma certo Vere, però così è tutto molto più facile...


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'avete voluto entrambi ma almeno non ti meravigliare se lei ha perso la stima verso te. E non farla apparire la cattiva della situazione, qua chi ha maggiori colpe sei tu, TU SEI QUELLO SPOSATO non lei.


Ma io non voglio farla passare per cattiva, se fosse così ti direi: ha tentato di rovinare una famiglia! capisci?

E perchè dovrebbe aver perso la stima nei miei confronti, perchè non sono riuscito a lasciare la mia famiglia per lei?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio farla passare per cattiva, se fosse così ti direi: ha tentato di rovinare una famiglia! capisci?
> 
> E perchè dovrebbe aver perso la stima nei miei confronti, perchè non sono riuscito a lasciare la mia famiglia per lei?


L'ha persa proprio perchè hai tradito la tua famiglia.


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio farla passare per cattiva, se fosse così ti direi: ha tentato di rovinare una famiglia! capisci?
> 
> E perchè dovrebbe aver perso la stima nei miei confronti, perchè non sono riuscito a lasciare la mia famiglia per lei?


Magari ha perso la stima per te perchè hai tradito la tua famiglia per lei.
Ma sinceramente non credo sia così...non penso nemmeno che abbia perso la stima dfi te, semplicemente non gliene frega più nulla. La storia si faceva troppo complicata e l'ha presa per quello che effettivaemnte era, una sbandata di pochi mesi


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'ha persa proprio perchè hai tradito la tua famiglia.


Vabbè, allora non ho capito nulla da questa storia! Cioè, sbagliamo entrambi, ma la cacca sono solo io, perchè ho una famiglia? Ti ripeto, guarda che lei lo sapeva.

Ma poi che mi inalbero a fare... a me non me ne frega nulla! Io non voglio farla passare per una brutta persona, mi sento sufficientemente ******* io.

Redenzione, arrivo!


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Magari ha perso la stima per te perchè hai tradito la tua famiglia per lei.
> Ma sinceramente non credo sia così...non penso nemmeno che abbia perso la stima dfi te, semplicemente non gliene frega più nulla. La storia si faceva troppo complicata e l'ha presa per quello che effettivaemnte era, una sbandata di pochi mesi


Temo sia così a questo punto.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora non ho capito nulla da questa storia! Cioè, sbagliamo entrambi, ma la cacca sono solo io, perchè ho una famiglia? Ti ripeto, guarda che lei lo sapeva.
> 
> Ma poi che mi inalbero a fare... a me non me ne frega nulla! Io non voglio farla passare per una brutta persona, mi sento sufficientemente ******* io.
> 
> Redenzione, arrivo!



Tu continui a tradire tua moglie ogni volta che ti fa male la sua indifferenza, ogni volta che stai male quando la vedi, ogni giorno che passi pensando a lei e a quello che sarebbe potuto essere.


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora non ho capito nulla da questa storia! Cioè, sbagliamo entrambi, ma la cacca sono solo io, perchè ho una famiglia? Ti ripeto, guarda che lei lo sapeva.
> 
> Ma poi che mi inalbero a fare... a me non me ne frega nulla! Io non voglio farla passare per una brutta persona, mi sento sufficientemente ******* io.
> 
> Redenzione, arrivo!


Ma infatti Kid, basta.
Meglio così, ti è andata bene!
Meno problemi ancora se lei non ne vuole più sapere di te. In fondo si capiva benissimo che tu la famiglia non l'avresti lasciata (e aggiungo meno male).
Tieni ancora molto a tua moglie. Recupererete...pensa alla tua famiglia che adesso è la cosa più importante.
Un salutone


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti Kid, basta.
> Meglio così, ti è andata bene!
> Meno problemi ancora se lei non ne vuole più sapere di te. In fondo si capiva benissimo che tu la famiglia non l'avresti lasciata (e aggiungo meno male).
> Tieni ancora molto a tua moglie. Recupererete...pensa alla tua famiglia che adesso è la cosa più importante.
> Un salutone


Grazie cara...


----------



## ranatan (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora non ho capito nulla da questa storia! Cioè, sbagliamo entrambi, ma la cacca sono solo io, perchè ho una famiglia? Ti ripeto, guarda che lei lo sapeva.
> 
> Ma poi che mi inalbero a fare... a me non me ne frega nulla! Io non voglio farla passare per una brutta persona, mi sento sufficientemente ******* io.
> 
> Redenzione, arrivo!


.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma certo Vere, però così è tutto molto più facile...


 
Ho capito, ma cosa fatta capo ha. Kid sa nel suo cuore se sta espiando o no, non è che deve convincere o provarlo a noi...!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'ha persa proprio perchè hai tradito la tua famiglia.


 
Belle, adesso tu stai un po' estremizzando.

Sicuramente un'amante puo' pensare male di chi tradisce i suoi, ma non così male da non essere correa...o no?!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Temo sia così a questo punto.


 
ehm...ricordi quando te lo dicevamo?! Il tempo ridimensiona i Grandi Amori Adulterini...!


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm...ricordi quando te lo dicevamo?! Il tempo ridimensiona i Grandi Amori Adulterini...!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Belle, adesso tu stai un po' estremizzando.
> 
> Sicuramente un'amante puo' pensare male di chi tradisce i suoi, ma non così male da non essere correa...o no?!


Con il tempo si impara a guardare in modo molto più distaccato e la stima svanisce. 
Non mi viene proprio di colpevolizzare lei per questo.


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Con il tempo si impara a guardare in modo molto più distaccato e la stima svanisce.
> Non mi viene proprio di colpevolizzare lei per questo.


Per me è un pò comodo così... ripeto, dovrebbe valere per entrambi.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per me è un pò comodo così... ripeto, dovrebbe valere per entrambi.


Sicuramente lei ha accettato di stare con uno sposato, e non è che sia un esempio da seguire. Ma lei non ha tradito nessuno, tu si. Lei la sera dormiva sola, tu invece fingevi. E infine.. non ha opposto resistenze quando hai voluto chiudere la vostra storia. Che altro deve fare ? Lasciala stare e lasciale metabolizzare il suo dolore come meglio crede. Anche se ha bisogno di odiarti.


----------



## Old Chicchi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Kid, credimi lascia perdere, quando si smette di stimare qualcuno non sempre le cause sono quelle più logiche o deducibili. A volte sono dei piccoli dettagli caratteriali che si scoprono nel momento in cui le fette di mortadella cascano dagli occhi. E ti assicuro, meglio non sapere cosa pensa la persona che non ti stima più. 

E' per questo che subentra il silenzio assoluto, per evitare di scivolare nell'eventuale espressione del disprezzo. Ma non è colpa tua, è che siamo tutti una bella banda di registi e ci piace farci i film. E quando il film non risulta come da copione gli attori protagonisti vengono licenziati. In tronco. Ma probabilmente non è neanche (tutta) colpa loro, la colpa è solo e sempre delle fette di mortadella.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Kis, certamente c'eravate entrambi, certamente lei sapeva che eri sposato, certamente lei ha accettato una situazione non limpida, quindi certamente lei ha le sue responsabilità, ma certamente non le hai detto all'inizio "E' chiaro che è solo sesso!"  (ce lo hai detto tu, ricordi?) e quindi ora lei certamente avverte in tutto e per tutto che il tuo tradimento è stato doppio, sia verso la tua famiglia che verso di lei!

Quindi la sua stima nei tuoi confronti è scesa sotto i tacchi...quindi lei è disturbata dall'aver creduto ad un possibile futuro con chi lei ritiene che non abbia mai davvero pensato ad averne uno (vero o falso, questo è, ora!), ergo lei pensa, anche autogiustificandosi, che tu l'abbia usata, che tu potevi esser sincero e dirle "era solo sesso!" non che era il principe azzurro che dopo tanti anni riscopriva la sua principessa!

Ti sembra tanto strano che ai suoi occhi tu ORA possa apparire così scialbo?


----------



## Kid (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Kis, certamente c'eravate entrambi, certamente lei sapeva che eri sposato, certamente lei ha accettato una situazione non limpida, quindi certamente lei ha le sue responsabilità, ma certamente non le hai detto all'inizio "E' chiaro che è solo sesso!"  (ce lo hai detto tu, ricordi?) e quindi ora lei certamente avverte in tutto e per tutto che il tuo tradimento è stato doppio, sia verso la tua famiglia che verso di lei!
> 
> Quindi la sua stima nei tuoi confronti è scesa sotto i tacchi...quindi lei è disturbata dall'aver creduto ad un possibile futuro con chi lei ritiene che non abbia mai davvero pensato ad averne uno (vero o falso, questo è, ora!), ergo lei pensa, anche autogiustificandosi, che tu l'abbia usata, che tu potevi esser sincero e dirle "era solo sesso!" non che era il principe azzurro che dopo tanti anni riscopriva la sua principessa!
> 
> Ti sembra tanto strano che ai suoi occhi tu ORA possa apparire così scialbo?


Si,mi sembra strano e surreale....


----------



## Old tormentata79 (21 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per me è un pò comodo così... ripeto, dovrebbe valere per entrambi.


 
Ma sai a volte per dimenticare bisogna anche mettersi nell' idea che quella persona amata in realtà sia da odiare....diciamo che è meno distruttivo....si mente a noi stessi per soffrire meno.....


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Kis, certamente c'eravate entrambi, certamente lei sapeva che eri sposato, certamente lei ha accettato una situazione non limpida, quindi certamente lei ha le sue responsabilità, ma certamente non le hai detto all'inizio "E' chiaro che è solo sesso!"  (ce lo hai detto tu, ricordi?) e quindi ora lei certamente avverte in tutto e per tutto che il tuo tradimento è stato doppio, sia verso la tua famiglia che verso di lei!
> 
> Quindi la sua stima nei tuoi confronti è scesa sotto i tacchi...quindi lei è disturbata dall'aver creduto ad un possibile futuro con chi lei ritiene che non abbia mai davvero pensato ad averne uno (vero o falso, questo è, ora!), ergo lei pensa, anche autogiustificandosi, che tu l'abbia usata, che tu potevi esser sincero e dirle "era solo sesso!" non che era il principe azzurro che dopo tanti anni riscopriva la sua principessa!
> 
> Ti sembra tanto strano che ai suoi occhi tu ORA possa apparire così scialbo?


concordo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Con il tempo si impara a guardare in modo molto più distaccato e la stima svanisce.
> Non mi viene proprio di colpevolizzare lei per questo.


ma infatti, e nessuno la colpevolizza.

Ma io credo un'amante abbia una marea di argomenti per decidere PER IL SUO STESSO BENE di chiudere la storia con un uomo impegnato SENZA DOVERSI CONVINCERE in merito al male che lui apporta ad altri....!

nel caso di M., evidentemente il sentimento era tiepido, la prognosi al meglio incerta (anzi, infausta!) e quindi da donna intelligente ha mollato il colpo.

Meglio così per tutto, magari cio' brucia un po' l'orgoglio di Kid, ma presto capirà che ha vinto un terno al lotto!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Kis, certamente c'eravate entrambi, certamente lei sapeva che eri sposato, certamente lei ha accettato una situazione non limpida, quindi certamente lei ha le sue responsabilità, ma certamente non le hai detto all'inizio "E' chiaro che è solo sesso!"  (ce lo hai detto tu, ricordi?) e quindi ora lei certamente avverte in tutto e per tutto che il tuo tradimento è stato doppio, sia verso la tua famiglia che verso di lei!
> 
> Quindi la sua stima nei tuoi confronti è scesa sotto i tacchi...quindi lei è disturbata dall'aver creduto ad un possibile futuro con chi lei ritiene che non abbia mai davvero pensato ad averne uno (vero o falso, questo è, ora!), ergo lei pensa, anche autogiustificandosi, che tu l'abbia usata, che tu potevi esser sincero e dirle "era solo sesso!" non che era il principe azzurro che dopo tanti anni riscopriva la sua principessa!
> 
> Ti sembra tanto strano che ai suoi occhi tu ORA possa apparire così scialbo?


quoto con il sangue!


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*domanda precisa*



kid ha detto:


> Si,mi sembra strano e surreale....


 
Se vuoi rispondere, ma tu veramemnte cosa ti aspettavi, come pensavi o prevedevi si comportasse?
Se non riusciamo a mettere a fuoco le tue aspettative qualunque opinione ti si dica sarà divergente, ma almeno così partiamo da un TUO presupposto.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Non credo Kid sappia.

Voleva il grande amore, ma ahime' 'sta Karenina sotto il treno non s'è lanciata...!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi rispondere, ma tu veramemnte cosa ti aspettavi, come pensavi o prevedevi si comportasse?
> Se non riusciamo a mettere a fuoco le tue aspettative qualunque opinione ti si dica sarà divergente, ma almeno così partiamo da un TUO presupposto.
> Bruja


Bruja, l'ha già scritto più volte...avrebbe gradito che lei lottasse per lui...il risultato non sarebbe probabilmente cambiato, ma il suo ego ne avrebbe avuto sicuro giovamento...


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bruja, l'ha già scritto più volte...avrebbe gradito che lei lottasse per lui...il risultato non sarebbe probabilmente cambiato, ma il suo ego ne avrebbe avuto sicuro giovamento...


Io lì volevo arrivare, lo voleva per autogrartidficarsi o per darle una chance?
Farebbe la differenza fra essere irritato con sé stesso o con lei... e da lì partire per superare.... 
Bruja


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non credo Kid sappia.
> 
> Voleva il grande amore, ma ahime' 'sta Karenina sotto il treno non s'è lanciata...!
























   e meno male!


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e meno male!


Ragà... comincio a stare molto meglio, dai parliamo d'altro! Oggi mi sento davvero euforico... devo aprire un bel thread sul  forum ligbero, uno di quelli che stuzzicano...


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragà... comincio a stare molto meglio, dai parliamo d'altro! Oggi mi sento davvero euforico... devo aprire un bel thread sul  forum ligbero, uno di quelli che stuzzicano...








 io ho bisogno che passi la giornata di domani.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> io ho bisogno che passi la giornata di domani.


Che succede piccola?


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che succede piccola?



1) Ieri mi sono vista affiancare da un pazzo in auto che correva più di me, era lui... rivederlo mi ha fatto uno strano effetto, ma mi sono limitata a rispondere al saluto. Anche se con un dolore nello stomaco e le gambe tremanti. Ho rallentato e ho girato al primo incrocio per evitare che si fermasse, non ce la faccio ad incrociare i suoi occhi. Fredda ed implacabile ai suoi occhi, ma con la morte nel cuore.

2) Domani sarebbe stato un anno.. avevamo deciso di vederci e di passare questa giornata insieme.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 1) Ieri mi sono vista affiancare da un pazzo in auto che correva più di me, era lui... rivederlo mi ha fatto uno strano effetto, ma mi sono limitata a rispondere al saluto. Anche se con un dolore nello stomaco e le gambe tremanti. Ho rallentato e ho girato al primo incrocio per evitare che si fermasse, non ce la faccio ad incrociare i suoi occhi. Fredda ed implacabile ai suoi occhi, ma con la morte nel cuore.
> 
> 2) Domani sarebbe stato un anno.. avevamo deciso di vederci e di passare questa giornata insieme.


Guarda consolati... oggi lei mi ha mandato una mail (come mai?), dicendomi che non capisco nulla, che lei mi evita per il mio bene, che è meglio non rovinare il nostro dolce ricordo. Insomma, un pugno allo stomaco in piena regola. Io naturalmente, emotivo come sono, mi sono già condizionato la mattianta. Fortuna vuole che grazie alla magica Juve (godo ancora), la mia giornata rimanga ancora dritta e piena di euforia. Nulla potrà scalfirmi troppo.

Su cara, c'è di peggio nella vita. Tieni duro!


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda consolati... oggi lei mi ha mandato una mail (come mai?), dicendomi che non capisco nulla, che lei mi evita per il mio bene, che è meglio non rovinare il nostro dolce ricordo. Insomma, un pugno allo stomaco in piena regola. Io naturalmente, emotivo come sono, mi sono già condizionato la mattianta. Fortuna vuole che *grazie* *alla magica Juve (godo ancora),* la mia giornata rimanga ancora dritta e piena di euforia. Nulla potrà scalfirmi troppo.
> 
> Su cara, c'è di peggio nella vita. Tieni duro!


 
sabato scorso allora eri con le flebo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao Kid!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda consolati... oggi lei mi ha mandato una mail (come mai?), dicendomi che non capisco nulla, che lei mi evita per il mio bene, che è meglio non rovinare il nostro dolce ricordo. Insomma, un pugno allo stomaco in piena regola. Io naturalmente, emotivo come sono, mi sono già condizionato la mattianta. Fortuna vuole che grazie alla magica Juve (godo ancora), la mia giornata rimanga ancora dritta e piena di euforia. Nulla potrà scalfirmi troppo.
> 
> Su cara, c'è di peggio nella vita. Tieni duro!


Se posso darti un consiglio.. evitala anche tu, fa in modo tra sei, sette, otto, dieci mesi di girarti indietro e di pensare " però che bella storia". Io e lui ci siamo massacrati e se fino a poco tempo fa potevo dire che è stata davvero bella, ora non più. Se penso alla nostra storia, la vedo strappata in mille pezzi, la prendo come un grandissimo errore, e non so se riuscirò mai a perdonarmi.

Io comunque domani mattina vado a scegliere ( se lo trovo ) il disegno e mi prenoto il tatuaggio per metà novembre.
Trasformo il 23 ottobre 2008 da un anniversario a "giornata della prenotazione del mio primo tatuaggio".


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

AH... Sabato sera mi pare che la Juve sia stata scoffita da noi poveri napoletani.
Godo io...


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> AH... Sabato sera mi pare che la Juve sia stata scoffita da noi poveri napoletani.
> Godo io...


Ognuno viva la propria realtà... . a voi un momento di gloria in campionato (fugace come una brezza in primavera), a noi un trionfo in europa col Real!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto con il sangue!


 sai, dovresti smettere... a quest'ora ti sarai dissanguata!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ognuno viva la propria realtà... . a voi un momento di gloria in campionato (fugace come una brezza in primavera), a noi un trionfo in europa col Real!


e vabbuò ma noi siamo poveri!!! Mica abbiamo i soldi degli Angnelli???
Noi viviamo alla giornata.. mica è un caso che la sera quando son scesa qualcuno festeggiava in auto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

In effetti non è che mi sento troppo bene....!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Belle*



belledejour ha detto:


> io ho bisogno che passi la giornata di domani.


che succede domani?!


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ognuno viva la propria realtà... . a voi un momento di gloria in campionato (fugace come una brezza in primavera), a noi un trionfo in europa col Real!


scusa allora...volevo ringraziarvi anche per lo scorso anno!Il san paolo è triste senza di voi!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che succede domani?!


anniversario, se cosi si può chiamare.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ah!

Ehhh....!

Sii forte, si va oltre!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ah!
> 
> Ehhh....!
> 
> Sii forte, si va oltre!


Appunto.. vado a prenotare il tatuaggio. 
Là si che ci vuole forza.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

io, essendo fisicamente pavida, non potrei!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> anniversario, se cosi si può chiamare.


Prima volta? Primo incontro? Cavolo mi hai fatto pensare che per per me l'ultimo anniversario è quello con mio marito, quelli dopo non li ricordo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps sarà grave?


----------



## Old evergreen (22 Ottobre 2008)

navoli...navoli....ecco kid mo hai dei problemi veri!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io, essendo fisicamente pavida, non potrei!


Una mia grande paura sono gli aghi..ecco! Mi terrorizza il dolore tanto da aver pensato ad un'amica anestesista ma.. ne sento troppo il bisogno adesso. Sento che devo farmelo, lo sento già parte di me. E credo che il dolore faccia parte del tutto.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Prima volta? Primo incontro? Cavolo mi hai fatto pensare che per per me l'ultimo anniversario è quello con mio marito, quelli dopo non li ricordo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm dipende da come la vedi. 
Diciamo che hai avuto un matrimonio e di conseguenza quello è l'anniversario per eccellenza, avuto il top non è che ci si possa accontentare no? ( Troppo paracxxa??).


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm dipende da come la vedi.
> Diciamo che hai avuto un matrimonio e di conseguenza quello è l'anniversario per eccellenza, avuto il top non è che ci si possa accontentare no? ( Troppo paracxxa??).

















No non è l'anniversario del matrimonio, ma quello, beh...


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> scusa allora...volevo ringraziarvi anche per lo scorso anno!Il san paolo è triste senza di voi!


Scusa, non conosco le gioie per una singola vittoria. Di solito preferisco tirare le somme a Maggio... 2006 permettendo.


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa, non conosco le gioie per una singola vittoria. Di solito preferisco tirare le somme a Maggio... 2006 permettendo.


 
è vero!!! tu conosci le gioie di tante vittorie........ per tutte le somme tirate da Moggi!!!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> è vero!!! tu conosci le gioie di tante vittorie........ per tutte le somme tirate da Moggi!!!!!


Non vorrei andare troppo OT ma... purtroppo non è stata trovata alcuna somma! Che strano eh?


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sento che devo farmelo, lo sento già parte di me. E credo che il dolore faccia parte del tutto.



Ho letto una cosa simile in un libro di Emmanuelle Arsan!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho letto una cosa simile in un libro di Emmanuelle Arsan!


Mai letta la Arsan. Che diceva??


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mai letta la Arsan. Che diceva??


Scrive romanzi erotici....


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

ma era riferito al tatuaggio o a qualcos'altro?


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ma era riferito al tatuaggio o a qualcos'altro?


Era riferito a questa tua frase "Sento che devo farmelo, lo sento già parte di me. E credo che il dolore faccia parte del tutto."


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> AH... Sabato sera mi pare che la Juve sia stata scoffita da noi poveri napoletani.
> * Godo io...*


... ed io no?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Una mia grande paura sono gli aghi..ecco! Mi terrorizza il dolore tanto da aver pensato ad un'amica anestesista ma.. ne sento troppo il bisogno adesso. Sento che devo farmelo, lo sento già parte di me. E credo che il dolore faccia parte del tutto.


Dipende dal posto dove fai il tatuaggio ... piu' che dolore e' solo un pizzichio.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed io no?


Non parlo di calcio con le donne io!


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende dal posto dove fai il tatuaggio ... piu' che dolore e' solo un pizzichio.


Io l'ho fatto su una spalla e non è stato un grosso supplizio. Certo non è piacevole, ma se penso che mia moglie se l'è fatto in fondo alla schiena dopo essersi fatta il piercing sulla lingua senza fiatare, direi che puoi farlo tranquillamente!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto su una spalla e non è stato un grosso supplizio. Certo non è piacevole, ma se penso che mia moglie se l'è fatto in fondo alla schiena dopo essersi fatta il piercing sulla lingua senza fiatare, direi che puoi farlo tranquillamente!


Dolore no, ma pizzichio si.

Poi dopo 17anni e' svanito anche il ricordo del pizzichio ... ne ho uno sul polpaccio, ovviamente c'ho Silvestro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Piu' o meno in questa posa


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dolore no, ma pizzichio si.
> 
> Poi dopo 17anni e' svanito anche il ricordo del pizzichio ... ne ho uno sul polpaccio, ovviamente c'ho Silvestro!
> 
> ...


Molto carino... tutto bianco e nero!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dolore no, ma pizzichio si.
> 
> Poi dopo 17anni e' svanito anche il ricordo del pizzichio ... ne ho uno sul polpaccio, ovviamente c'ho Silvestro!
> 
> ...


^_^ io lo voglio tra la pianta del piede e la caviglia. C'è chi dice che è uno dei posti piu dolorosi e chi invece non ha sentito nulla.

Mari l'hai fatto a 17 anni? Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Molto carino... tutto bianco e nero!


Con alcune piume gialle che gli escono dalla bocca di lato (tu certamente sai di chi sono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ed il classino naso rosso  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ^_^ io lo voglio tra la pianta del piede e la caviglia. C'è chi dice che è uno dei posti piu dolorosi e chi invece non ha sentito nulla.
> 
> Mari l'hai fatto a 17 anni? Quanti anni hai?


62!





​


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 62!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 62!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sul serio? Dai....


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


>


Ciao bella devo andare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a piu' tardi ... forse


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sul serio? Dai....



Lo giuro!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

Kid sono nata lo stesso giorno della Repubblica in Italia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   fai tu.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid sono nata lo stesso giorno della Repubblica in Italia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se davveronon mi prendi in giro... complimenti, mi sembra di parlare con una ragazzina!


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se davveronon mi prendi in giro... complimenti, mi sembra di parlare con una ragazzina!


L'eta' non conta ... conta lo spirito, e poi nel vituale conta cio che si riesce a comunicare/trasmettere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  emozioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se posso darti un consiglio.. evitala anche tu, fa in modo tra sei, sette, otto, dieci mesi di girarti indietro e di pensare " però che bella storia". Io e lui ci siamo massacrati e se fino a poco tempo fa potevo dire che è stata davvero bella, ora non più. Se penso alla nostra storia, la vedo strappata in mille pezzi, la prendo come un grandissimo errore, e non so se riuscirò mai a perdonarmi.
> 
> Io comunque domani mattina vado a scegliere ( se lo trovo ) il disegno e mi prenoto il tatuaggio per metà novembre.
> *Trasformo il 23 ottobre 2008 da un anniversario a "giornata della prenotazione del mio primo tatuaggio*".


*Non lo fare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*
*Tra qualche tempo...qualche anno ti darà fastidio vedere qualcosa che ti obbliga a pensare a questo periodo e a questa storia.*
*Ora lo vedi come un segno di cambiamento...tra qualche tempo come un memorandum di qualcosa che non vuoi avere presente.*


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non lo fare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
In generale, trovo orribili tatuaggi e piercing.
Sono mode passeggere.


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> In generale, trovo orribili tatuaggi e piercing.
> Sono mode passeggere.


Io invece trovo che se proprio qualcuno si volesse fare un tatuaggio, lo dovrebbe fare per ricordarsi qualcosa, di positivo o negativo, purchè rappresenti un segno di cambiamento nella propria vita. Io lo feci in quest'ottica e dopo 10 anni sono ancora soddisfatto di averlo addosso.


----------



## Old belledejour (23 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io invece trovo che se proprio qualcuno si volesse fare un tatuaggio, lo dovrebbe fare per ricordarsi qualcosa, di positivo o negativo, purchè rappresenti un segno di cambiamento nella propria vita. Io lo feci in quest'ottica e dopo 10 anni sono ancora soddisfatto di averlo addosso.



Vale proprio questo per me. Credo che un tatuaggio debba avere un profondo significato. Non bisogna farselo perchè ci piace e basta, si rischia di stancarsi.


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Vale proprio questo per me. Credo che un tatuaggio debba avere un profondo significato. Non bisogna farselo perchè ci piace e basta, si rischia di stancarsi.


Bonjour belledejour! A quando il serpentello?


----------



## Old belledejour (23 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Bonjour belledejour! A quando il serpentello?



^_^ vado a prenotare dopo ( sempre se lo trovo tra i suoi disegni) credo a novembre intorno al 22- 23 ossia quando non devo andare all'uni.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ^_^ vado a prenotare dopo ( sempre se lo trovo tra i suoi disegni) credo a novembre intorno al 22- 23 ossia quando non devo andare all'uni.


Scrivete qualcosa dai, così diventa davvero il thread più lungo di tutti i tempi!

Almeno una gratificazione per quello che ho passato...


----------



## Old giulia (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Vale proprio questo per me. Credo che un tatuaggio debba avere un profondo significato. Non bisogna farselo perchè ci piace e basta, si rischia di stancarsi.


Sono anni che vorrei farmene uno... ma poi rimando.
Ho una paura terribile delle lucertole, mi paralizzo al solo pensiero... per scaramanzia vorrei farmene una piccola sulla scollatura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

Immaginate una qualsiasi cinquantenne con tatuaggio e ....ditemi che effetto vi fa...
Riflettete ...finché siete in tempo


----------



## Old belledejour (8 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non lo fare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma io non voglio dimenticare questa storia.
Io non voglio dimenticare di essere andata in un albergo con un uomo impegnato che voleva solo del sesso.
Io ho bisogno di non dimenticarlo, ho bisogno di non mettermi mai piu in storie similii. 
Il serpente è il simbolo della conoscenza ma ci aggiungo la parola "Io", ossia il mio unico dio, per non dimenticarmi mai di me.
Poi se ci ripenso:
http://www.patablog.it/curiosita/crema-rejuvi-cancella-i-tatuaggi-grooso-boom-in-america


----------



## Old sperella (8 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Immaginate una qualsiasi cinquantenne con tatuaggio e ....ditemi che effetto vi fa...
> Riflettete ...finché siete in tempo


Nessun effetto , e molte generazioni , compresa la mia , la vivranno come la normalità . 


belledejour ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio dimenticare questa storia.
> Io non voglio dimenticare di essere andata in un albergo con un uomo impegnato che voleva solo del sesso.
> Io ho bisogno di non dimenticarlo, ho bisogno di non mettermi mai piu in storie similii.
> Il serpente è il simbolo della conoscenza ma ci aggiungo la parola "Io", ossia il mio unico dio, per non dimenticarmi mai di me.
> ...


Io ti consiglierei di aspettare . Sono dell'idea che , visto che un tatuaggio è comunque "per sempre " , non si debba avere minimamente fretta  nel farseli realizzare , e anzi , si debba aspettare per essere realmente sicuri di volerli , partendo dalla consapevolezza che appunto sono indelebili ( la rimozione laser lascia segni , ma aldilà di quello , credo si parta già col piede sbagliato se si pensa di poterli cancellare ).


----------



## Old belledejour (8 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Nessun effetto , e molte generazioni , compresa la mia , la vivranno come la normalità .
> Io ti consiglierei di aspettare . Sono dell'idea che , visto che un tatuaggio è comunque "per sempre " , non si debba avere minimamente fretta  nel farseli realizzare , e anzi , si debba aspettare per essere realmente sicuri di volerli , partendo dalla consapevolezza che appunto sono indelebili ( la rimozione laser lascia segni , ma aldilà di quello , credo si parta già col piede sbagliato se si pensa di poterli cancellare ).


Sono anni che ci penso. Mi piaceva, ma non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno come adesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono anni che ci penso. Mi piaceva, ma non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno come adesso.


 Figuratevi che ho smesso di fare fotografie per ogni esperinza perché non ho bisogno di cose per ricordare e quello che abbiamo dentro è più forte e importante.
Non capisco davvero perché si abbia il desiderio di un disegno sulla pelle per ricordare qualcosa.
Ci sono già le rughe che ci ricordano che il tempo ci ha segnato e gli eventi ci hanno feriti.
A me vedere un tatuaggio infastidisce come un'intimità non richiesta esibita e senza neppure una minima selezione che faccia scegliere a chi mostrala.
Boh forse io ho buona memoria e il mio primo ricordo risale a quando avevo da poco imparato a star seduta.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

Ieri "finalmente" l'ho rivista. L'occasione non è stata delle migliori, infatti era un funerale. Lo ammetto, durante il viaggio e la messa, spesso mi è capitato di domandarmi se l'avrei vista in mezzo alla gente. Poi finita la cerimonia e uscito dalla chiesa, eccola lì, con il suo migliore amico. Entrambi eravamo scossi per lo shock del funerale, eppure la mia parte di mente dedicata a lei era sorprendentemente attiva. Mille pensieri tutti in un istante si sono rivcersati in me, mi sono sentito quasi in colpa ad emozionarmi per lei in quella circostanza. A un certo punto mi ha sfiorato la schiena per farmi voltare e l'ho baciata (su una guancia). E' stato strano, quasi liberatorio e "familiare". Ma purtroppo da ieri ho capito perchè tento di evitarla: la mia parte più intima è ancora tra le sue braccia, la mia mente non l'ha ancora dimenticata e questo mi spaventa.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri "finalmente" l'ho rivista. L'occasione non è stata delle migliori, infatti era un funerale. Lo ammetto, durante il viaggio e la messa, spesso mi è capitato di domandarmi se l'avrei vista in mezzo alla gente. Poi finita la cerimonia e uscito dalla chiesa, eccola lì, con il suo migliore amico. Entrambi eravamo scossi per lo shock del funerale, eppure la mia parte di mente dedicata a lei era sorprendentemente attiva. Mille pensieri tutti in un istante si sono rivcersati in me, mi sono sentito quasi in colpa ad emozionarmi per lei in quella circostanza. A un certo punto mi ha sfiorato la schiena per farmi voltare e l'ho baciata (su una guancia). E' stato strano, quasi liberatorio e "familiare". Ma purtroppo da ieri ho capito perchè tento di evitarla: la mia parte più intima è ancora tra le sue braccia, la mia mente non l'ha ancora dimenticata e questo mi spaventa.


 ti comprendo kid, anche a me rivederlo scatena di tutto. 
Mi sento legata a un ricordo, a una storia non vissuta, a delle aspettative mai espresse. 
La testa è dove deve stare: lontana da lui. E forse pure il cuore. Ma le emozioni.... sono legate ai ricordi, ricordi che forse a conti fatti era meglio non vivere. Perchè il dolore c'è ed è grande.
 Forse per superarlo davvero, il dolore, bisogna reiniziare. Azzerare il passato, amore per lei, amore per la moglie, azzerarsi e ricominciare. Non  dico con una persona nuova, no, però trovare il modo di tenersi lontanissimi da quei ricordi e vicinissimi a chi abbiamo scelto, per reiniziare ad innamorarci di chi, anche se più lontani nel tempo, ci ha dato le stesse emozioni e forse maggiori.
Non sono le emozioni che provi, che dicono chi sei, ma come ti rapporti ad esse, le scelte che fai.
HArry Potter docet.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti comprendo kid, anche a me rivederlo scatena di tutto.
> Mi sento legata a un ricordo, a una storia non vissuta, a delle aspettative mai espresse.
> La testa è dove deve stare: lontana da lui. E forse pure il cuore. Ma le emozioni.... sono legate ai ricordi, ricordi che forse a conti fatti era meglio non vivere. Perchè il dolore c'è ed è grande.
> Forse per superarlo davvero, il dolore, bisogna reiniziare. Azzerare il passato, amore per lei, amore per la moglie, azzerarsi e ricominciare. Non  dico con una persona nuova, no, però trovare il modo di tenersi lontanissimi da quei ricordi e vicinissimi a chi abbiamo scelto, per reiniziare ad innamorarci di chi, anche se più lontani nel tempo, ci ha dato le stesse emozioni e forse maggiori.
> ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ieri "finalmente" l'ho rivista. L'occasione non è stata delle migliori, infatti era un funerale. Lo ammetto, durante il viaggio e la messa, spesso mi è capitato di domandarmi se l'avrei vista in mezzo alla gente. Poi finita la cerimonia e uscito dalla chiesa, eccola lì, con il suo migliore amico. Entrambi eravamo scossi per lo shock del funerale, eppure la mia parte di mente dedicata a lei era sorprendentemente attiva. Mille pensieri tutti in un istante si sono rivcersati in me, mi sono sentito quasi in colpa ad emozionarmi per lei in quella circostanza. A un certo punto mi ha sfiorato la schiena per farmi voltare e l'ho baciata (su una guancia). E' stato strano, quasi liberatorio e "familiare". Ma purtroppo da ieri ho capito perchè tento di evitarla: la mia parte più intima è ancora tra le sue braccia, la mia mente non l'ha ancora dimenticata e questo mi spaventa.


kid, questo è normale e inevitabile: il rapporto che hai con lei nn potrà mai essere 'normale', c'è stato e sempre ci sarà qualcosina, è logico che buttare benzina sul fuoco (e succede anche ad un funerale) ti susciti tali emozioni.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, questo è normale e inevitabile: il rapporto che hai con lei nn potrà mai essere 'normale', c'è stato e sempre ci sarà qualcosina, è logico che buttare benzina sul fuoco (e succede anche ad un funerale) ti susciti tali emozioni.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rivederla dopo una settimana di ferie presa per se stessi, una settimana colma di pensieri e preoccupazioni. Una settimana di sensi di colpa, di confessioni e tentativi di ricostruzione di un qualcosa che assomigli il più possibile a ciò che era prima, qualunque cosa fosse, sperando che torni il sereno o quantomeno di intravedere tra le nubi un pò di azzurro.
> 
> Rivederla è stato un sollievo e un dolore.
> 
> ...


Ciao Kid! sono colpita dalla dolcezza dei tuoi sentimenti. Come donna cinica non me li aspetto mai da un'uomo. Mi racconti in sintesi la tua storia?


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Kid! sono colpita dalla dolcezza dei tuoi sentimenti. Come donna cinica non me li aspetto mai da un'uomo. Mi racconti in sintesi la tua storia?



Ti faccio un riassunto del riassunto:

- io sposato con figlio di 3 anni
- lei collega di lavoro signle che conosco da anni
- ci siamo sempre lanciati "strane occhiate"
- quest'estate inizio di una breve relazione piena di sofferenze conclusasi con un brusco addio e conseguente indifferenza reciproca auto impostataci da soli per non farci del male reciprocamente
- attualmente sto meglio ma lungi da me togliermela dalla testa

Comunque se ti interessa cerca i miei thread, saranno 5 al massimo.

Ciao


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti faccio un riassunto del riassunto:
> 
> - io sposato con figlio di 3 anni
> - lei collega di lavoro signle che conosco da anni
> ...


La ami? ami tua moglie? Ami entrambe?


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> La ami? ami tua moglie? Ami entrambe?



Se mi concedi l"amarle entrambe", scelgo questa...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Non è amore, M...!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Anche noi ti vogliamo bene!


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche noi ti vogliamo bene!


Io a te in maniera particolare!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Mo' non ci allarghiamo!


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mo' non ci allarghiamo!



Foto? No eh...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Foto? No eh...




















   ma che ci fai poi con le nostre foto Kid?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

kid, lo vuoi sapere un segreto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Io l'ho vista di persona, Verena!! E ho visto sue foto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sue e di molti altri qui....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















E tu no!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lo vuoi sapere un segreto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con questa l'hai steso!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> con questa l'hai steso!


anche io ho un bel po' di foto...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche io ho un bel po' di foto...


 sè, dai tuoi calzini spaiati!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Foto? No eh...


 
no!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sè, dai tuoi calzini spaiati!


e invece ce le ho, gnè gnè gnè!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no!


 dai, kid, ora la posto io qui la foto di verena, ok?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lo vuoi sapere un segreto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero e...anch'io ho visto Grande!


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se mi concedi l"amarle entrambe", scelgo questa...


Si che te lo concedo! e ti concedo anche che il dolore di dover operare una scelta sia dilaniante. Che cosa ti ha riportato da tua moglie? tuo figlio?


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Si che te lo concedo! e ti concedo anche che il dolore di dover operare una scelta sia dilaniante. Che cosa ti ha riportato da tua moglie? tuo figlio?



Quasi sicuramente mio figlio si, non so ancora se c'è dell'altro....


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lo vuoi sapere un segreto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai mandami almeno la tua.....


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quasi sicuramente mio figlio si, non so ancora se c'è dell'altro....


Anch'io sono nel mezzo di una situazione come la tua....... fa male. Un male cane.


----------



## Kid (28 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Anch'io sono nel mezzo di una situazione come la tua....... fa male. Un male cane.



Allora un abbraccio pure a te.. io forse pian piano sto vedendo un pò di luce.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Avalon, l'amante di Kid l'ha lasciato pero'....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dai, kid, ora la posto io qui la foto di verena, ok?




?!?!?!? TRADITRICE!


----------



## Old avalon (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon, l'amante di Kid l'ha lasciato pero'....


Vero! Però io sto cercando di schiarirmi le idee! Nel frattempo concedimi di tenerlo il mio ........ dopo  15 anni di matrimonio qualche orgasmo me lo merito pure io! O no?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Leggi cosa ho appena scritto nel thread di Strega al proposito....

Che ti credi, che io o le altre qui non ci si abbia mai pensato/provato?

Solo che non funziona....e lì spiego il perché. Che tu peraltro conosci bene, visto che hai già il cuore a pezzi!


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Vero! Però io sto cercando di schiarirmi le idee! Nel frattempo concedimi di tenerlo il mio ........ *dopo 15 anni di matrimonio qualche orgasmo me lo merito pure io! O no?*


----------



## Old november_rain (1 Dicembre 2008)

Allora è così che sarà domani...

Non è che voglia fare il solidale o prentenda di capire le fatiche altrui Kid. Spero tu trovi serenità.

Domani tocca a me.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

november_rain ha detto:


> Allora è così che sarà domani...
> 
> Non è che voglia fare il solidale o prentenda di capire le fatiche altrui Kid. Spero tu trovi serenità.
> 
> Domani tocca a me.



November... io invece spero tu abbia le forze per uscirne prima. Non ti auguro il calvario che sto passando. Paccotta sulla spalla.


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

november_rain ha detto:


> Allora è così che sarà domani...
> 
> Non è che voglia fare il solidale o prentenda di capire le fatiche altrui Kid. Spero tu trovi serenità.
> 
> Domani tocca a me.


Ciao November,

mi stavo giusto chiedendo dove fossi finito! alla fine hai deciso di rivederla?
Aggiornaci!


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> November... io invece spero tu abbia le forze per uscirne prima. Non ti auguro il calvario che sto passando. Paccotta sulla spalla.


Ciao Kid! volevo dirti che ti ammiro per la tua forza di volontà. Io ci ho pensato a troncare...... ma non riesco! O forse non voglio davvero!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao November,
> 
> mi stavo giusto chiedendo dove fossi finito! alla fine hai deciso di rivederla?
> Aggiornaci!


November... un consiglio, tronca finchè ne hai la possibilità.

Do you need some time
On your own
Do you need some time
All alone

.... pensaci!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Kid! volevo dirti che ti ammiro per la tua forza di volontà. Io ci ho pensato a troncare...... ma non riesco! O forse non voglio davvero!


Macchè forza di volontà... sto sputando sangue tutti i giorni, mi mordo la lingua quando vorrei parlarle e mi do una sberla sulla mano quando vorrei fare qualcosa per lei. 

Comincio a credere che forse a lei riuscirò a resistere, ma prima o poi mi succederà con un'altra persona. Temo di non amare abbastanza mia moglie, sta qui il problema. Tu sei una donna, hai più forza, cerca di uscirne subito, più passa il tempo peggio è.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Macchè forza di volontà... sto sputando sangue tutti i giorni, mi mordo la lingua quando vorrei parlarle e mi do una sberla sulla mano quando vorrei fare qualcosa per lei.
> 
> Comincio a credere che forse a lei riuscirò a resistere, *ma prima o poi mi succederà con un'altra persona. Temo di non amare abbastanza mia moglie, sta qui il problema.* Tu sei una donna, hai più forza, cerca di uscirne subito, più passa il tempo peggio è.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Eh si, credo sia questo il problema.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Eh si, credo sia questo il problema.


E' IL problema Kid, se sei arrivato a questa elaborazione tornare indietro sarà difficile. Pensi di dirglielo?


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' IL problema Kid, se sei arrivato a questa elaborazione tornare indietro sarà difficile. Pensi di dirglielo?


No, la responsabilità è mia. Cercherò di limitare i danni e mi sforzerò di farle credere che è tutto ok. Lei non ha colpe e nemmeno mio figlio. Se poi un giorno esploderò, allora... ci arrenderemo all'evidenza.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, la responsabilità è mia. Cercherò di limitare i danni e mi sforzerò di farle credere che è tutto ok. Lei non ha colpe e nemmeno mio figlio.* Se poi un giorno esploderò, allora*... ci arrenderemo all'evidenza.


Kid...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Macchè forza di volontà... sto sputando sangue tutti i giorni, mi mordo la lingua quando vorrei parlarle e mi do una sberla sulla mano quando vorrei fare qualcosa per lei.
> 
> Comincio a credere che forse a lei riuscirò a resistere, *ma prima o poi mi succederà con un'altra persona. *Temo di non amare abbastanza mia moglie, sta qui il problema. Tu sei una donna, hai più forza, cerca di uscirne subito, più passa il tempo peggio è.


oddio, onestamente credo che per un traditore (seppur 'tranquillo' come te) dopo la prima volta sia più facile tradire....


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid...


Farò di tutto per evitarlo.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oddio, onestamente credo che per un traditore (seppur 'tranquillo' come te) dopo la prima volta sia tutto più facile....



Per questo l'ho scritto, perchè temo risuccederà un giorno o l'altro.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, la responsabilità è mia. Cercherò di limitare i danni e mi sforzerò di farle credere che è tutto ok. Lei non ha colpe e nemmeno mio figlio. *Se poi un giorno esploderò,* allora... ci arrenderemo all'evidenza.


bhe, se ci si controlla nn si esplode...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche io ho rischiato di ricaderci (anche con la solita) ma mi sono dato un caz zotto sulle palle e ho resistito... sta anche a noi avere e TENERE una certa condotta, indipendentemente dalla rapporto con la moglie...


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bhe, se ci si controlla nn si esplode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo spero credimi. però credo sia difficile fingere in eterno.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io lo spero credimi. però credo sia difficile fingere in eterno.


E che palle con sta menata del fingere eh... Abbiamo UNA vita da vivere, una sola, davvero vogliamo passarla a fingere?


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E che palle con sta menata del fingere eh... Abbiamo UNA vita da vivere, una sola, davvero vogliamo passarla a fingere?



Odio anch'io la retorica sia chiaro, ma voglio troppo bene a entrambi per ferirli ed abbandonarli. Io ho fatto una promessa, io ho il dovere di mantenerla.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Odio anch'io la retorica sia chiaro, ma voglio troppo bene a entrambi per ferirli ed abbandonarli. Io ho fatto una promessa, io ho il dovere di mantenerla.


Bravo mantieni la promessa. 

ps guarda che non li abbandoni se te ne vai...


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Macchè forza di volontà... sto sputando sangue tutti i giorni, mi mordo la lingua quando vorrei parlarle e mi do una sberla sulla mano quando vorrei fare qualcosa per lei.
> 
> Comincio a credere che forse a lei riuscirò a resistere, ma prima o poi mi succederà con un'altra persona. Temo di non amare abbastanza mia moglie, sta qui il problema. Tu sei una donna, hai più forza, cerca di uscirne subito, più passa il tempo peggio è.


E' come strapparsi un pezzo di cuore..... anche se qua tutte pensano che io il cuore non sappia nemmeno cosa sia!


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bravo mantieni la promessa.
> 
> ps guarda che non li abbandoni se te ne vai...


Io vedo gente che ci è passata e se non è un abbandono, ci assomiglia molto.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> E' come strapparsi un pezzo di cuore..... anche se qua tutte pensano che io il cuore non sappia nemmeno cosa sia!



Qui dentro si cerca di spronare le persone a riflettere prima di agire, tutto qui. A me i ragazzi del forum hanno aiutato un sacco a capire cosa sono e cosa voglio. Il resto spetta a te.


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io vedo gente che ci è passata e se non è un abbandono, ci assomiglia molto.


Hai ragione Kid! io credo che anche a costo di sacrificare la propria felicità personale la famiglia sia e debba rimanere la nostra priorità. Non è vero che i figli dei separati vivono meglio nella verità di una famiglia infranta piuttosto che nella falsità di una famiglia mantenuta unita anche a costo di qualche compromesso fra gli adulti. Anche questo fa parte del sacrificio e della fatica di vivere.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Hai ragione Kid! io credo che anche a costo di sacrificare la propria felicità personale la famiglia sia e debba rimanere la nostra priorità. *Non è vero che i figli dei separati vivono meglio nella verità di una famiglia infranta piuttosto che nella falsità di una famiglia mantenuta unita anche a costo di qualche compromesso fra gli adulti.* Anche questo fa parte del sacrificio e della fatica di vivere.


Sono totalmente in disaccordo. La falsità procura gravi danni psicologici ai bambini, al modo di vivere la loro affettività.


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Qui dentro si cerca di spronare le persone a riflettere prima di agire, tutto qui. A me i ragazzi del forum hanno aiutato un sacco a capire cosa sono e cosa voglio. Il resto spetta a te.


Lo so Kid lo so! Sto cercando di capire cosa voglio  .... ma non nel turbine di questo innamoramento che so già essere senza speranza..... a lungo termine, per me e per chi mi sta accanto.


----------



## ranatan (2 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oddio, onestamente credo che per un traditore (seppur 'tranquillo' come te) dopo la prima volta sia più facile tradire....


Non ne sono molto convinta.
Quando il tradimento ha portato con sè molto dolore e tristezza ci penserai su 10.000 volte prima di ricommettere un errore del genere!
E' un pò come uno che ha rischiato di annegare...è possibile che gli rimanga la paura dell'acqua per tutta la vita...


----------



## ranatan (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Lo so Kid lo so! Sto cercando di capire cosa voglio .... ma non nel turbine di questo innamoramento che so già essere senza speranza..... a lungo termine, per me e per chi mi sta accanto.


Gli innamoramenti passano. Dai tempo al tempo...


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono totalmente in disaccordo. La falsità procura gravi danni psicologici ai bambini, al modo di vivere la loro affettività.


Mi spiace ma secondo me non è vero. Come ho già detto anche altrove si può vivere civilmente sotto lo stesso tetto concedendosi rispetto (SEMPRE) e sufficiente libertà e tolleranza reciproca!


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma secondo me non è vero. Come ho già detto anche altrove si può vivere civilmente sotto lo stesso tetto concedendosi rispetto (SEMPRE) e sufficiente libertà e tolleranza reciproca!


Ma NON fingendo che si sia la famiglia del mulino bianco... Poi scusa Avalon ma se mio marito avesse l'amante se ne va fuori di casa, nel rispetto e nella reciproca tolleranza. Idem se l'avessi io. Per quale motivo restare insieme se l'amore non c'è più? I figli sono una scusa... 

Poi si può fare la coppia aperta ma è un'altra storia


----------



## Old avalon (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma NON fingendo che si sia la famiglia del mulino bianco... Poi scusa Avalon ma se mio marito avesse l'amante se ne va fuori di casa, nel rispetto e nella reciproca tolleranza. Idem se l'avessi io. Per quale motivo restare insieme se l'amore non c'è più? I figli sono una scusa...
> 
> Poi si può fare la coppia aperta ma è un'altra storia


Accetto la tua idea, che è probabilmente quella del 99% delle persone, però non vedo la mia come assolutamente inaccettabile. Forse è più onesto vivere come coppia aperta che tradire senza dire ed essere traditi senza sapere come fa la maggior parte delle coppie (se sono vere le statistiche sul tradimento)!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2008)

*ARRIDAJE!*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma NON fingendo che si sia la famiglia del mulino bianco... Poi scusa Avalon ma se mio marito avesse l'amante se ne va fuori di casa, nel rispetto e nella reciproca tolleranza. Idem se l'avessi io. Per quale motivo restare insieme se l'amore non c'è più? I figli sono una scusa...
> 
> *Poi si può fare la coppia aperta ma è un'altra storia*


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Accetto la tua idea, che è probabilmente quella del 99% delle persone, però non vedo la mia come assolutamente inaccettabile. *Forse è più onesto vivere come coppia aperta che tradire senza dire ed essere traditi senza sapere come fa la maggior parte delle coppie* (se sono vere le statistiche sul tradimento)!


Su questo assolutamente d'accordo. Anche perchè in questo caso il senso dello stare insieme c'è.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Problemi Fedi?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non ne sono molto convinta.
> Quando il tradimento ha portato con sè molto dolore e tristezza ci penserai su 10.000 volte prima di ricommettere un errore del genere!
> E' un pò come uno che ha rischiato di annegare...è possibile che gli rimanga la paura dell'acqua per tutta la vita...


ehm, hai ragione, avevo dimenticato un pezzo... 
'dopo la prima volta sia più facile tradire.... SE NN VIENI SCOPERTO LA PRIMA'....


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ehm, hai ragione, avevo dimenticato un pezzo...
> 'dopo la prima volta sia più facile tradire.... SE NN VIENI SCOPERTO LA PRIMA'....




























   anche se vieni scoperto, anzi, ti fai più furbo, proprio perchè non è più la prima volta


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Problemi Fedi?


Nessuno se non per il tirar sempre fuori l'utopia della coppia aperta (utopia intesa come qualcosa che non ha pratica soluzione - i vari "si dovrebbe dire si dovrebbe fare si dovrebbe accettare" pewr intenderci, che non trovano mAI applicazione, se non in eccezioni che confermano per lo più la regola)...

Le faccine sorridenti non erano di scherno, comunque...


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessuno se non per il tirar sempre fuori l'utopia della coppia aperta (utopia intesa come qualcosa che non ha pratica soluzione - i vari "si dovrebbe dire si dovrebbe fare si dovrebbe accettare" pewr intenderci, che non trovano mAI applicazione, se non in eccezioni che confermano per lo più la regola)...
> 
> Le faccine sorridenti non erano di scherno, comunque...


E chi ti dice che non io  l'abbia provata ad esempio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque risolverebbe menzogne sotterfugi sofferenze ecc.ecc.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che non io  l'abbia provata ad esempio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si però è triste... punti di vista comunque.


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si però è triste... punti di vista comunque.


Trovo più triste fingere... punti di vista, è vero.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Trovo più triste fingere... punti di vista, è vero.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che *non io l'abbia provata* ad esempio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfetto l'uso del condizionale...ci aggiungerei anche un forse...così...tanto per... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Se non tu...chi?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Non ricordo l'argomento, ma stamattina ho avuto l'epifania delle 7.58.

Siamo tutti costituzionalmente fedifraghi.

Nessuno è costituzionalmente monogamo.

Solo che se trovi come coniuge uno che lo è un tot piu' di te, tu tradisci!

E viceversa....!


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perfetto l'uso del condizionale...ci aggiungerei anche un forse...così...tanto per...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi guarda che mica sono l'unica. Così tanto per che cosa? Certo, bisogna pensarla entrambi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ricordo l'argomento, ma stamattina ho avuto l'epifania delle 7.58.
> 
> Siamo tutti costituzionalmente fedifraghi.
> 
> ...


Amore, al tisana di ieri con che erbe era fatta?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amore, al tisana di ieri con che erbe era fatta?


 
te verde


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> te verde


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ricordo l'argomento, ma stamattina ho avuto l'epifania delle 7.58.
> 
> Siamo tutti costituzionalmente fedifraghi.
> 
> ...


Fedifrago ce n'è uno tutti gli altri son nessuno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E poi non ho capito...uno che lo è un tot più di te...cosa? Fedifrago o monogamo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scherzi a parte, come sei arrivata a questa rivelazione?Perchè conoscendoti un pò, sarai partita da una qualche parte, per arrivare in tutt'altro posto...


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ciao Kid,
io penso che tu ora sia su uno strapiombo e l'unico modo per saltare è confessare ciò che scrivi qui a tua moglie.
Sarà lei che deciderà se spingerti o tirarti per i capelli ...


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Kid,
> io penso che tu ora sia su uno strapiombo e l'unico modo per saltare è confessare ciò che scrivi qui a tua moglie.
> Sarà lei che deciderà se spingerti o tirarti per i capelli ...


Hai pienamente ragione, ma io non mi sento pronto per un salto del genere.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fedifrago ce n'è uno tutti gli altri son nessuno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fiducia, eh?!


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ricordo l'argomento, ma stamattina ho avuto l'epifania delle 7.58.
> 
> Siamo tutti costituzionalmente fedifraghi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old avalon (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione, ma io non mi sento pronto per un salto del genere.


Non farlo! Le mogli non sono in grado di capire e questo genere di sincerità porterebbe alla catastrofe!


(neanche i mariti sono pronti.... giusto per essere politically correct!)


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non farlo! Le mogli non sono in grado di capire e questo genere di sincerità porterebbe alla catastrofe!
> 
> 
> (neanche i mariti sono pronti.... giusto per essere politically correct!)


Non fosse tragica la situazione, ti risponderei con questa faccina:


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non farlo! Le mogli non sono in grado di capire e questo genere di sincerità porterebbe alla catastrofe!
> 
> 
> Kid sono mesi che si trova in questa situazione di stallo... fa un passo avanti e due indietro.
> ...


Non si tratta di essere "pronti" ma avere la forza di mettersi in discussione (prima di ogni cosa il traditore/rice).


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere "pronti" ma avere la forza di mettersi in discussione (prima di ogni cosa il traditore/rice).



Forse a me ora questa forza manca...


----------



## Old pincopallina (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io vedo gente che ci è passata e se non è un abbandono, ci assomiglia molto.


 
checchè se ne possa dissertare qui o altrove, lo è


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere "pronti" ma avere la forza di mettersi in discussione (prima di ogni cosa il traditore/rice).


Kid ama due donne..... una per un impulso che gli viene spontaneo dal cuore e l'altra perchè l'ha amata in passato, è la madre di suo figlio, è la sua famiglia. 
Credi davvero che la moglie sia pronta a "capire" che Kid ama contemporaneamente due persone e che possa aiutarlo a capire se stesso e a prendere una decisione?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Kid ama due donne..... una per un impulso che gli viene spontaneo dal cuore e l'altra perchè l'ha amata in passato, è la madre di suo figlio, è la sua famiglia.
> Credi davvero che la moglie sia pronta a "capire" che Kid ama contemporaneamente due persone e che possa aiutarlo a capire se stesso e a prendere una decisione?


 
Scusami, Avalon, ma io per indole e esperienza di vita invece di veleggiare lungo gli orizzonti del sentimento, cammino con i piedi ben piantati sull'asfalto.

Non c'è niente da capire.

Kid non sta piu' con l'amante, ora è in famiglia. Nessuna persona - uomo o donna che sia - puo' permettersi di essere velleitario se è un padre o una madre di famiglia.

A pena di trovarsi, di lì ad un po', con il culo pesantemente per terra.


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse a me ora questa forza manca...


Tu ha già dimostrato una grandissima forza. N
Non vederti solo come "traditore" (una parola orribile!) ma come un uomo a che ama due donne,  che sta cercando di decidere sapendo che qualsiasi decisione prenda farà soffrire qualcuno che ama, prenditi il tuo tempo, il tuo cuore saprà decidere ciò che è meno sbagliato. Finchè tua moglie non sa, non soffre e, se deciderai di restare con la tua famiglia, non avrà mai bisogno ne' di sapere ne' di soffrire. Certi segreti si portano nella tomba (ricordi "I ponti di Madison County"?)


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusami, Avalon, ma io per indole e esperienza di vita invece di veleggiare lungo gli orizzonti del sentimento, cammino con i piedi ben piantati sull'asfalto.
> 
> Non c'è niente da capire.
> 
> ...


Ciao Verena, quindi che cosa gli suggeriresti?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fedifrago ce n'è uno tutti gli altri son nessuno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
monogamo, intendevo.

Questo concetto è da parecchio che ve lo esprimo, non è una novità.

Poi possiamo denominare "Monogamicità" il fatto di essere quello dei due "piu' innamorato" o piu' "legato" all'altro e /o alla famiglia.

Ma spesso le coppie sono in disequilibrio (per vari fattori), gli uomini che tradiscono inducono le loro mogli ad eccessi di fedeltà (vedi Amarax e non solo...), e viceversa.

L'uomo traditore o la donna traditore - se in posizione di forza all'interno della coppia, per carattere, indole, ragioni socio economiche, etc. - rendono l'altro, perché è la natura umana, ancora piu' dipendente ed "innnamorato".

E viceversa.

Vediamola così: se sposi una persona che ti ama/è dipendente da te un pizzico di meno di quanto la ami tu, ti annoierai piu' facilmente, ma il dono è quello di non essere tradito.

Viceversa, probabilmente sarai tradito, ma il dono è quello di vivere con una persona che ti fa provare emozioni (anche negative, ma pur sempre emozioni!) molto forti!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Verena, quindi che cosa gli suggeriresti?


 
oddio, sono 300 pagine e 200 richieste di foto mie (possibilmente in tenuta sadomaso...) che gli suggerisco di iniziare un VERO percorso di autoresponsabilizzazione, cominciando LUI ad impegnarsi perché il suo matrimonio funzioni!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Tu ha già dimostrato una grandissima forza. N
> Non vederti solo come "traditore" (una parola orribile!) ma come un uomo a che ama due donne, che sta cercando di decidere sapendo che qualsiasi decisione prenda farà soffrire qualcuno che ama, prenditi il tuo tempo, il tuo cuore saprà decidere ciò che è meno sbagliato. Finchè tua moglie non sa, non soffre e, se deciderai di restare con la tua famiglia, non avrà mai bisogno ne' di sapere ne' di soffrire. *Certi segreti si portano nella tomba (ricordi "I ponti di Madison County"*?)


 
Avalon, tu mi sei anche simpatica, ma una peggiore citazione non la potevi fare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Nel film, Francesca rinuncia all'amore che la porterebbe lontano da casa e dalla sua famiglia, ma lo fa con una scelta molto consapevole. In questo senso il "segreto" ha senso, è una scelta dolorosa, sofferta, ma matura.

Stare con i piedi a bagnomaria in due situazioni per mesi o anni è mera vigliaccheria (Kid non avermene, tanto non è il tuo caso, bontà di M....) e non puo' non avere conseguenze. In quei casi occorre eccome che si porti allo scoperto la CRISI (magari senza nomi e cognomi...) e insieme la si elabori!


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avalon, tu mi sei anche simpatica, ma una peggiore citazione non la potevi fare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E lasciamogli il tempo di pensarci a sto' pover'uomo!  Non dovrà decidere del futuro di tante persone in quattro e quattr'otto!  Siete spietate!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ma che spietate! Sono mesi che lagna!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

(poi la sua ragazza l'ha già lasciato, gli ha persino tolto l'imbarazzo della scelta, che signora!)


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che spietate! Sono mesi che lagna!


Non lagna!!! Soffre e pensa. Merita comprensione (secondo me).


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ma noi gli diamo un sacco di comprensione, vero Kid?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Kid ama due donne..... una per un impulso che gli viene spontaneo dal cuore e l'altra perchè l'ha amata in passato, è la madre di suo figlio, è la sua famiglia.
> 
> ... amare M mi sembra un sentimento forte... secondo me Kid nn riesce a mandare giù il fatto di essere stato scaricato e di non essere riuscito a viverla un po' di più.
> 
> Credi davvero che la moglie sia pronta a "capire" che Kid ama contemporaneamente due persone e che possa aiutarlo a capire se stesso e a prendere una decisione?


Non sò se la moglie è pronta a capire ed ad aiutare Kid, non la conosco ma potrebbe essere una soluzione (parlo per esperienza personale).

Kid potrebbe fare anche un altro percorso, provare a farcela da solo (dovrà mettere in conto almeno un paio di anni) e... ma... soprattutto deve prendere una decisione... o stà con la famiglia e ricomincia o se ne và.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma noi gli diamo un sacco di comprensione, vero Kid?





































































(kid nn c'è, è al corso di inglese)


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Kid ama due donne..... una per un impulso che gli viene spontaneo dal cuore e l'altra perchè l'ha amata in passato, è la madre di suo figlio, è la sua famiglia.
> Credi davvero che la moglie sia pronta a "capire" che Kid ama contemporaneamente due persone e che possa aiutarlo a capire se stesso e a prendere una decisione?



Avalon, nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito a dirmi una cosa così semplice e allo stesso tempo veritiera come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che spietate! Sono mesi che lagna!


Cattivona, siete gli unici con i quali posso sfogarmi!


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> (kid nn c'è, è al corso di inglese)


Questa è bella!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Verena lo so che mi volete bene e so di essere "lento"...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Tu ha già dimostrato una grandissima forza. N
> Non vederti solo come "traditore" (una parola orribile!) *ma come un uomo a che ama due donne*, che sta cercando di decidere sapendo che qualsiasi decisione prenda farà soffrire qualcuno che ama, prenditi il tuo tempo, il tuo cuore saprà decidere ciò che è meno sbagliato. Finchè tua moglie non sa, non soffre e, se deciderai di restare con la tua famiglia, non avrà mai bisogno ne' di sapere ne' di soffrire. Certi segreti si portano nella tomba (ricordi "I ponti di Madison County"?)


Sull'amare due donne ho qualche dubbio (scusa Kid eh?. Ama due parti di Kid, rappresentate da queste due donne. Se la forza sarà con lui le due parti coesisteranno, amalgamandosi, altrimenti sceglierà, il male minore...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avalon, nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito a dirmi una cosa così semplice e allo stesso tempo veritiera come hai fatto tu.


Ma scusa è Kid... se ti dessero la possibilità di scegliere... tu sceglieresti M?


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma scusa è Kid... se ti dessero la possibilità di scegliere... tu sceglieresti M?


 

























  aspetto con ansia la risposta


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma scusa è Kid... se ti dessero la possibilità di scegliere... tu sceglieresti M?


secondo me se potesse scegliere liberamente sceglierebbe Verena.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(scherzo eh.)


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avalon, nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito a dirmi una cosa così semplice e allo stesso tempo veritiera come hai fatto tu.


Ti sono vicina!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sull'amare due donne ho qualche dubbio (scusa Kid eh?. *Ama due parti di Kid, rappresentate da queste due donne. *Se la forza sarà con lui le due parti coesisteranno, amalgamandosi, altrimenti sceglierà, il male minore...


quoto mk....


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sull'amare due donne ho qualche dubbio (scusa Kid eh?. Ama due parti di Kid, rappresentate da queste due donne. Se la forza sarà con lui le due parti coesisteranno, amalgamandosi, altrimenti sceglierà, il male minore...


Davvero non credi che si possano amare due persone? Io ne sono profondamente convinta!


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quoto mk....


L'esperienza Corno, l'esperienza... spero che Kid non mi deluda... il ragazzo ha molte qualità ma si applica poco.


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> aspetto con ansia la risposta


Oddio, dipende in che contesto. Se mi dessere la possibilità di ricominciare da zero non avrei dubbi probabilmente...


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me se potesse scegliere liberamente sceglierebbe Verena..
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Lei è irraggiungibile. Forse un giorno potrò vederla almeno in fotografia....


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'esperienza Corno, l'esperienza... spero che Kid non mi deluda... il ragazzo ha molte qualità ma si applica poco.



Farò del mio meglio per non deludervi... in fondo vi ho rotto le palle per mesi!


----------



## Nordica (4 Dicembre 2008)

Se ti senti meglio, posso dirti che io ancor'oggi comincio a tremare tutta e mi batte forte forte il cuore solo al pensiero di vedere mio ex!
e pure sono sicura che ho fatto bene a lasciarlo!

non lo vedo mai, ma le poche volte che lo ho visto ho dovuto veramente stringere i denti per non svenire all'istante.

e strano, l'ultima volta che e capitata, due anni fa, stavo andando a fare i saluti in ospedale ad una mia amica. e una amica in comune! per strada ho cominciata a tremare e l'adrenalina batteva a mille! infatti li nella cameretta cera lui e la sua ragazza!

per dirti, e normale emozionarti per una persona che ti ha fatto emozionare...

stai tranquillo!


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Se ti senti meglio, posso dirti che io ancor'oggi comincio a tremare tutta e mi batte forte forte il cuore solo al pensiero di vedere mio ex!
> e pure sono sicura che ho fatto bene a lasciarlo!
> 
> non lo vedo mai, ma le poche volte che lo ho visto ho dovuto veramente stringere i denti per non svenire all'istante.
> ...


Quindi la mia è una condanna a vita?


----------



## Nordica (4 Dicembre 2008)

purtroppo se sei come me si!

sono passati tanti anni!

ma si vive bene lostesso!


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> purtroppo se sei come me si!
> 
> sono passati tanti anni!
> 
> ma si vive bene lostesso!


Per fortuna...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avalon, nessuno qui dentro è mai riuscito a dirmi una cosa così semplice e allo stesso tempo veritiera come hai fatto tu.


 
Ingrato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 /


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me se potesse scegliere liberamente sceglierebbe Verena..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
KATTIVA ANCHE TU! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  -----


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ingrato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro quando sei arrabbiata....


----------



## Old avalon (4 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ingrato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invidiosa!


----------



## Kid (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Invidiosa!


Ihihih!


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Farò del mio meglio per non deludervi... in fondo vi ho rotto le palle per mesi!


Kid il bello tuo è che sei sempre positivo, questa cosa ti salverà vedrai... sempre se non farai troppo casino. Però sono fiduciosa...


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, dipende in che contesto. Se mi dessere la possibilità di ricominciare da zero non avrei dubbi probabilmente...


Sei sempre molto bravo... sei un esperto in fughe...
La mia domanda era una "domanda chiusa" a cui esiste una sola risposta: o un sì o un no...


Tu chiedi in che contesto?
In questo!!!! Nel tuo!!!
L'hai avuta la possibilità di incominciare... e hai scelto tua moglie.
Probabilmente se sceglievi M ora staresti qui a morire per la tua attuale moglie.
Ti comporti da ragazzino viziato... e le comari qui ti trattano da bambino viziato... io invece di prenderei a calci in culo.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti comporti da ragazzino viziato... e le comari qui ti trattano da bambino viziato..*. io invece di prenderei a calci in culo*.


Terapia d'urto?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Farò del mio meglio per non deludervi... in fondo vi ho rotto le palle per mesi!


 
Priam di tutto cerca di non deludere te stesso... poi tua moglie... il resto viene da sè


----------



## Old giulia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Terapia d'urto?


Sì Emme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Kid ama due donne..... una per un impulso che gli viene spontaneo dal cuore e l'altra perchè l'ha amata in passato, è la madre di suo figlio, è la sua famiglia.
> Credi davvero che la moglie sia pronta a "capire" che Kid ama contemporaneamente due persone e che possa aiutarlo a capire se stesso e a prendere una decisione?


Se lui si affidasse a lei e affrontasse con lei (senza affidarle il ruolo di mamma) ammetterebbe implicitamente di amare di più lei, anzi di amare davvero lei e la moglie, se lo ama davvero, sarebbe in grado di sostenerlo e farsi sostenere in questo percorso a due.


----------



## Old avalon (5 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto bravo... sei un esperto in fughe...
> La mia domanda era una "domanda chiusa" a cui esiste una sola risposta: o un sì o un no...
> 
> 
> ...









































AMORE E COMPRENSIONE SOPRA OGNI COSA VERO? 
LA SMETTI MAI DI SPUTARE VELENO?


----------



## Kid (5 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> AMORE E COMPRENSIONE SOPRA OGNI COSA VERO?
> LA SMETTI MAI DI SPUTARE VELENO?


Vabbè dai, accetto anche le terapie d'urto. D'altro canto, è chiaro che nella mia situazione non mi è possibile attirare molte simpatie, non do torto a nessuno... Grazie comunque Avalon, ma chi sei, il mio angelo custode?


----------



## Old avalon (5 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, accetto anche le terapie d'urto. D'altro canto, è chiaro che nella mia situazione non mi è possibile attirare molte simpatie, non do torto a nessuno... Grazie comunque Avalon, ma chi sei, il mio angelo custode?


No Kid! Siamo tutti adulti e non abbiamo bisogno di angeli custodi! Non credo nelle terapie d'urto ma nell'amore, nella comprensione e nell'empatia: le persone e le situazioni hanno bisogno di tempo e i calci nel fondoschiena non sono mai d'aiuto.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> No Kid! Siamo tutti adulti e non abbiamo bisogno di angeli custodi! Non credo nelle terapie d'urto ma nell'amore, nella comprensione e nell'empatia: le persone e le situazioni hanno bisogno di tempo e i calci nel fondoschiena non sono mai d'aiuto.


 
Quoto. Magari qualche scossa ogni tanto...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mah, Kid, non avermene, ma penso che tu non sia in nessunissima situazione.

Sei serenamente sposato, e ogni tanto - credo per noia e narcisismo - vagheggi terremoti esistenziali.

Un po' come tutti, no?!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, Kid, non avermene, ma penso che tu non sia in nessunissima situazione.
> 
> Sei serenamente sposato, e ogni tanto - credo per noia e narcisismo - vagheggi terremoti esistenziali.
> 
> Un po' come tutti, no?!


Per me la situazione di Kid è un po' più complicata...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Dicembre 2008)

tipo da cosa?


----------



## Old giulia (7 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> AMORE E COMPRENSIONE SOPRA OGNI COSA VERO?
> LA SMETTI MAI DI SPUTARE VELENO?


 
Amore e comprensione da parte di chi?
Nostra o di sua moglie?
Ti piacerebbe se gli dicessi... povero ragazzo... vedrai che passerà... vedrai che ne troverai un'altra che ci stà... vedrai che tra un annetto starei meglio... 
Quando mio figlio ne combina una mica lo coccolo e lo comprendo... anzi mi ci in***** di brutto... quando una mia amico/a si comporta o ha atteggiamenti che io non accetto o/e non concepisco glie lo dico.
"Calci in culo" è retorico... nel senso che Kid deve decidere e comportarsi di conseguenza.
Quello che ha fatto (e che continua a fare anche solo mentalmente... cioè tradire la moglie) non è nobile, ha contagiato il suo rapporto di coppia e dovrebbe correre subito ai ripari con una "terapia di urto".
Poi... è solo una mia considerazione che Kid nemmeno prenderà in considerazione ma poco importa.
Lui non sà che deve fare... prima o poi ci arriverà (speriamo).
Quanto a te Avalon... io non sputo veleno... sono coerente con le mie idde, con quello che penso.
Se tu non sei d'accordo (e noto che sempre puntualizzi), puoi cancellare il mio nick così non leggi ciò che scrivo.


----------



## Old giulia (7 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me la situazione di Kid è un po' più complicata...


Non penso sia complicata... è noiosa proprio come lui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Lo sò che mi odi Kid...


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non penso sia complicata... è noiosa proprio come lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che parolone Giulia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   diciamo che gli tieni la coscienza sveglia e, questo e' poco piacevole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Amore e comprensione da parte di chi?
> Nostra o di sua moglie?
> Ti piacerebbe se gli dicessi... povero ragazzo... vedrai che passerà... vedrai che ne troverai un'altra che ci stà... vedrai che tra un annetto starei meglio...
> Quando mio figlio ne combina una mica lo coccolo e lo comprendo... anzi mi ci in***** di brutto... quando una mia amico/a si comporta o ha atteggiamenti che io non accetto o/e non concepisco glie lo dico.
> ...


 Concordo.
Kid ha deciso di chiudere la storia extra e di restare nella sua famiglia e allora deve essere coerente a questa decisione e smettere di aspettarsi che sia la moglie a riconquistarlo perché il torto è suo ed è lui che si deve impegnare. E deve smetterla di crogiolarsi nell'idea di essere irresistibile per non finire come l'asino di Buridano.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non penso sia complicata... è noiosa proprio come lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non lo trovo noioso, si rimette in discussione ogni giorno, per me è una grande qualità.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Dicembre 2008)

beh, oddio...rimettersi in gioco ogni giorno ha senso se ogni tanto qualche risultato o punto fermo lo si raggiunge! Senno' è solo narcisistico parlarsi addosso!


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non lo trovo noioso, si rimette in discussione ogni giorno, per me è una grande qualità.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


Kid lo penso davvero, non mi deludere eh...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid lo penso davvero, non mi deludere eh...



Mi ricorderò di queste parole, come di quelle di tutti gli altri che contano su di me. Promesso.


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Amore e comprensione da parte di chi?
> Nostra o di sua moglie?
> Ti piacerebbe se gli dicessi... povero ragazzo... vedrai che passerà... vedrai che ne troverai un'altra che ci stà... vedrai che tra un annetto starei meglio...
> Quando mio figlio ne combina una mica lo coccolo e lo comprendo... anzi mi ci in***** di brutto... quando una mia amico/a si comporta o ha atteggiamenti che io non accetto o/e non concepisco glie lo dico.
> ...


Non mi piace questa tua pretesa di dare dritte che ritieni sacrosante sulle  cose che gli altri; n.b. sempre i traditori, dovrebbe fare, non mi piace questa tua "intransigenza", che ti piace leggere come rigore morale, nei confronti di chi ha sbagliato e si deve  redimere, non mi piace questa tua incapacità di comprendere lo smarrimento del cuore, l'essere dilaniati fra la passione che si vorrebbe seguire e il senso del dovere nei confronti degli impegni assunti- Posso capire che la tua esperienza personale di donna tradita ti conduca inevitabilmente ad avere un idea intollerante verso il tradimento ed i traditori, però forse tu dovresti capire che non tutti i traditori sono come tuo marito,  che si può concedere ad un anima più sensibile e più fragile di vacillare, tentennare e cercare a fatica la propria strada!

P.S. Continuerò a leggerti proprio perchè non sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non mi piace questa tua pretesa di dare dritte che ritieni sacrosante sulle cose che gli altri; n.b. sempre i traditori, dovrebbe fare, non mi piace questa tua "intransigenza", che ti piace leggere come rigore morale, nei confronti di chi ha sbagliato e si deve redimere, non mi piace questa tua incapacità di comprendere lo smarrimento del cuore, l'essere dilaniati fra la passione che si vorrebbe seguire e il senso del dovere nei confronti degli impegni assunti- Posso capire che la tua esperienza personale di donna tradita ti conduca inevitabilmente ad avere un idea intollerante verso il tradimento ed i traditori, però forse tu dovresti capire che non tutti i traditori sono come tuo marito, che si può concedere ad un anima più sensibile e più fragile di vacillare, tentennare e cercare a fatica la propria strada!
> 
> P.S. Continuerò a leggerti proprio perchè non sono d'accordo con te.


 ti rispondo non in vece di giulia ma come lettrice.
Il primo punto che porti è l'intransigenza, ma io credo che la ricchezza del sito sia la diversità a volte anche accesa delle persone che lo popolano ed esprimono con convinzione le loro idee cercando di creare nuovi spunti di riflessione chi con dolcezza e chi con durezza. Ti assicuro che se ne trae gran giovamento. anche se non è facile esser messi sullo scanno del giudicato.ma per le pacche sulla spalla ci sono le amiche compiacenti, no?
Il secondo punto è kid. kid che è dilaniato. kid che è confuso. Ora, se permetti, noi kid lo conosciamo pochino pochino più di te, sono mesi che scrive qui, e soprattutto, lui HA PRESO LA SUA DECISIONE. Mi rendo conto che è confortante per entrambi logorarsi nel dubbio e nell'amore e nel 'cosa fare', ma lui una scelta l'ha fatta! E se leggi non l'ha mai messa in disucssione!! Ne parla, dei due rapporti, ma non dice MAI 'ho fatto bene? cambio tutto? mollo moglie e figlio?' MAI......


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti rispondo non in vece di giulia ma come lettrice.
> Il primo punto che porti è l'intransigenza, ma io credo che la ricchezza del sito sia la diversità a volte anche accesa delle persone che lo popolano ed esprimono con convinzione le loro idee cercando di creare nuovi spunti di riflessione chi con dolcezza e chi con durezza. Ti assicuro che se ne trae gran giovamento. anche se non è facile esser messi sullo scanno del giudicato.ma per le pacche sulla spalla ci sono le amiche compiacenti, no?
> Il secondo punto è kid. kid che è dilaniato. kid che è confuso. Ora, se permetti, noi kid lo conosciamo pochino pochino più di te, sono mesi che scrive qui, e soprattutto, lui HA PRESO LA SUA DECISIONE. Mi rendo conto che è confortante per entrambi logorarsi nel dubbio e nell'amore e nel 'cosa fare', ma lui una scelta l'ha fatta! E se leggi non l'ha mai messa in disucssione!! Ne parla, dei due rapporti, ma non dice MAI 'ho fatto bene? cambio tutto? mollo moglie e figlio?' MAI......


Il titolo di questo thread è "Rivederla......." e se non sbaglio è iniziato proprio quando Kid, rivedendo casualmente la sua ex, ha sentito riemergere prepotentemente nel suo cuore il tumulto di sentimenti che sperava di aver soffocato decidendo di rimanere con la propria famiglia.  Da quel momento l'incertezza, il ricordo di un amore passato ma non finito, il rimpianto di ciò che non è stato e che forse non sarà mai più, si sono insinuati nei suoi pensieri.  Kid è umano, fragile, confuso come la maggior parte di quelli fra noi che stanno nella scomoda poltrona dei traditori....(Dante ci ha condannati ....ma con un occhio di simpatia).


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Il titolo di questo thread è "Rivederla......." e se non sbaglio è iniziato proprio quando Kid, rivedendo casualmente la sua ex, ha sentito riemergere prepotentemente nel suo cuore il tumulto di sentimenti che sperava di aver soffocato decidendo di rimanere con la propria famiglia. Da quel momento l'incertezza, il ricordo di un amore passato ma non finito, il rimpianto di ciò che non è stato e che forse non sarà mai più, si sono insinuati nei suoi pensieri. Kid è umano, fragile, confuso come la maggior parte di quelli fra noi che stanno nella scomoda poltrona dei traditori....(Dante ci ha condannati ....ma con un occhio di simpatia).


 ma hai letto TUTTA la storia di kid?!?!?!


----------



## Old avalon (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma hai letto TUTTA la storia di kid?!?!?!


Si. Non ho letto tutti i post ma abbastanza. Perchè me lo chiedi? Pensi anche tu che sia troppo comprensiva?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Si. Non ho letto tutti i post ma abbastanza. Perchè me lo chiedi? Pensi anche tu che sia troppo comprensiva?


penso che tu immagini la storia di kid come il grande amore che vorresti vivere o vorresti il tuo amante vivesse con te. 
E' normale, capisci? 
Ma kid non la rivede in questo post dopo mesi di distacco forzato!!! No! L'aveva rivista circa due giorni prima! La incontra sempre! E si crogiola in quel ricordo. Ma la verità è che non ha fatto la scelta di convenienza che a volte vuole immaginare, ma una scelta d'amore profondo per suo figlio e per sua moglie che alla fine della fiera ha dichiarato e mostrarto di amare più dell'altra!!
E' solo che lo sai, no, come sono gli uomini? Hanno 37.2 e pare abbiano preso la peste.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> penso che tu immagini la storia di kid come il grande amore che vorresti vivere o vorresti il tuo amante vivesse con te.
> E' normale, capisci?
> Ma kid non la rivede in questo post dopo mesi di distacco forzato!!! No! L'aveva rivista circa due giorni prima! La incontra sempre! E si crogiola in quel ricordo. Ma la verità è che non ha fatto la scelta di convenienza che a volte vuole immaginare, ma una scelta d'amore profondo per suo figlio e per sua moglie che alla fine della fiera ha dichiarato e mostrarto di amare più dell'altra!!
> *E' solo che lo sai, no, come sono gli uomini? Hanno 37.2 e pare abbiano preso la peste.....*
















  io reggo fino a 37.6, poi mi trasformo in bambino piagnucolone rompendo i coglio ni a chiunque mi stia intorno (se nn c'ho nessuno, telefono).

cmq secondo me kid potrebbe anche trovare molta più tranquillità se si convincesse della sua scelta, questi dubbi che ogni tanto si crea e lo 'insinuano' nn li capisco...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Olè, mi sono sputtanato anche la cena di lavoro con i colleghi... perchè? L'ufficio personale ha avuto la brillante idea di unirsi alla nostra cena in qualità di "futuri coninquilini" per il prossimo trasloco di ufficio (ovvero finiremo ancora più spiaccicati l'uno all'altro di come lo siamo ora). Naturalmente ho cancellato la mia partecipazione data in precedenza per certa. Se questo non è fato avverso, sicuramente è una diabolica concomitanza di eventi assurdi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comincio a credere che l'unica soluzione sia davvero il licenziamento.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' solo che lo sai, no, come sono gli uomini? Hanno 37.2 e pare abbiano preso la peste.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Olè, mi sono sputtanato anche la cena di lavoro con i colleghi... perchè? L'ufficio personale ha avuto la brillante idea di unirsi alla nostra cena in qualità di "futuri coninquilini" per il prossimo trasloco di ufficio (ovvero finiremo ancora più spiaccicati l'uno all'altro di come lo siamo ora). Naturalmente ho cancellato la mia partecipazione data in precedenza per certa. Se questo non è fato avverso, sicuramente è una diabolica concomitanza di eventi assurdi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia kid, affrontala! per esorcizzarla devi affrontarla (volevo dire 'prendi il toro x le corna' ma nn mi sembrava il caso)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> minchia kid, affrontala! per esorcizzarla devi affrontarla.


C'ho pensato credimi, ma non mi sento pronto.


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

In effetti se non se la sente meglio non insistere..
Se fosse ancora strapreso correrebbe da lei alla prima occasione.

Anche io comprendo che quando staranno seduti affianco e lui neppure ci penserà sarà finita, ma diamogli il tempo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> C'ho pensato credimi, ma non mi sento pronto.


boh, secondo me nn ci sarà mai il momento in cui ti sentirai pronto, sei come un ammalato che deve prendere una medicina e nn la vuol prendere perché nn si sente pronto perché è troppo amara...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, secondo me nn ci sarà mai il momento in cui ti sentirai pronto, sei come un ammalato che deve prendere una medicina e nn la vuol prendere perché nn si sente pronto perché è troppo amara...



Io la vedo come un alcolizzato che non tocca alcool da un po', e che finchè non si sente disintossicato non vuole entrare in un bar.
Che poi in questo bar ci deve entrae per forza?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un alcolizzato che non tocca alcool da un po', e che finchè non si sente disintossicato non vuole entrare in un bar.
> *Che poi in questo bar ci deve entrae per forza?*


(kid, io ti ho dato dell'ammalato, lei dell'alcolizzato, tra un po' chissà che ti succede...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

secondo me in questo bar ci deve entrare, è una collega che poi andrà a lavorare vicino a lui, mi par proprio che è bene che ci entri e anche alla svelta...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> (kid, io ti ho dato dell'ammalato, lei dell'alcolizzato, tra un po' chissà che ti succede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma anche io dico che se sta vicino a lei e non prova nulla è guarito.. Ma se non ce la fa perchè deve farlo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma anche io dico che *se sta vicino a lei e non prova nulla è guarito..* Ma se non ce la fa perchè deve farlo?


perché, kid perdonami, ma nn sono convinto di questa cosa....


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> perché, kid perdonami, ma nn sono convinto di questa cosa....


Siete adorabili...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Siete adorabili...


kid, nn ce l'ho con te, figurati! nn è che nn credo in te, semplicemente mi immagino io nella tua situazione, per me sarebbe così ma poi ognuno ha il suo carattere e le sue reazioni, poi sono ben felice di sbagliarmi! 

nn avercela con me, dobbiamo sempre fare il puttan-tour con gli altri maschietti del forum...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Siete adorabili...


Cambiar lavoro.......? Non ho letto tutto, magari l'hai già detto. Troppo complicato?
(per carità, lo so che oggi come oggi..... ma......)


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, nn ce l'ho con te, figurati! nn è che nn credo in te, semplicemente mi immagino io nella tua situazione, per me sarebbe così ma poi ognuno ha il suo carattere e le sue reazioni, poi sono ben felice di sbagliarmi!
> 
> nn avercela con me, dobbiamo sempre fare il puttan-tour con gli altri maschietti del forum...


Presente!


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cambiar lavoro.......? Non ho letto tutto, magari l'hai già detto. Troppo complicato?
> (per carità, lo so che oggi come oggi..... ma......)


Si è un pò complicato effettivamente.... vabbè che vivo in una della città più vivibili d'Italia, però....


----------



## Old giulia (9 Dicembre 2008)

*Avalon*




avalon ha detto:


> Non mi piace questa tua pretesa di dare dritte che ritieni sacrosante sulle cose che gli altri;





avalon ha detto:


> le mie non sono sacrosante… l’ho ribadito più volte nei miei interventi… sono solo mie impressioni n.b. sempre i traditori, dovrebbe fare, non mi piace questa tua "intransigenza", che ti piace leggere come rigore morale, io non faccio la morale a nessuno, dico solo ciò che penso, come tutti del resto qui dentro nei confronti di chi ha sbagliato e si deve redimere, non mi piace questa tua incapacità di comprendere lo smarrimento del cuore, l'essere dilaniati fra la passione che si vorrebbe seguire e il senso del dovere nei confronti degli impegni assunti-io comprendo benissimo lo smarrimento del cuore ma penso invece che tu non conosca bene la mia storia altrimenti la penseresti diversamente… Non penso che il matrimonio sia un “dovere preso”, si rimane se si ama… altrimenti si va via, questa è solo ipocrisia e paura di affrontare le cose. Posso capire che la tua esperienza personale di donna tradita ti conduca inevitabilmente ad avere un idea intollerante verso il tradimento ed i traditori, ti assicuro che io sono molto tollerante invece verso chi tradisce, il cammino fatto in questi tre anni ne è la dimostrazione (sono sempre più convinta che tu scrivi senza conoscere i fatti però forse tu dovresti capire che non tutti i traditori sono come tuo marito, perché come sarebbe mio marito scusa? Tu da due mie righe scritte hai capito cosa??? che si può concedere ho concesso… e cavoli se ho concesso! ad un anima più sensibile e più fragile di vacillare, tentennare e cercare a fatica la propria strada! La nostra strada l’abbiamo trovata, insieme l’abbiamo fatto.
> 
> 
> P.S. Continuerò a leggerti proprio perchè non sono d'accordo con te. Contenta tu… a volte è scomodo e alquanto fastidioso leggere la verità.


....


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ....


Ragazze, in questo forum nel bene o nel male, traditi o traditori, siamo tutti nella stessa barca... volemoce bene!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazze, in questo forum nel bene o nel male, traditi o traditori, siamo tutti nella stessa barca... volemoce bene!


 
Volemo*s*e *b*bene

Comunque, Kid, onore, stavolta, alla scelta di disertare l'occasione conviviale. Solo che non può durare in eterno...... 
Mùcala lì da giugà!


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Volemo*s*e *b*bene
> 
> Comunque, Kid, onore, stavolta, alla scelta di disertare l'occasione conviviale. Solo che non può durare in eterno......
> Mùcala lì da giugà!



Scusa, i km di distanza da roma si fanno sentire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non può durare in eterno chiaro, però davvero ora rischierei di andare in para totale....


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Olè, mi sono sputtanato anche la cena di lavoro con i colleghi... perchè? L'ufficio personale ha avuto la brillante idea di unirsi alla nostra cena in qualità di "futuri coninquilini" per il prossimo trasloco di ufficio (ovvero finiremo ancora più spiaccicati l'uno all'altro di come lo siamo ora). Naturalmente ho cancellato la mia partecipazione data in precedenza per certa. Se questo non è fato avverso, sicuramente è una diabolica concomitanza di eventi assurdi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   Kid e affrontalo sto destino no?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Comunque, Kid, onore, stavolta, alla scelta di disertare l'occasione conviviale. *


anche perché poi durante la cena avrebbero parlato tutti in inglese...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazze, in questo forum nel bene o nel male, traditi o traditori, siamo tutti nella stessa barca... volemoce bene!



Sii è natale siamo tutti piu buoni


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sii è natale siamo tutti piu buoni


Te ne sei accorta anche tu?


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Te ne sei accorta anche tu?


Si si !!! Lo sono solo con me pero'.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti   Ora, se permetti, noi kid lo conosciamo pochino pochino più di te, sono mesi che scrive qui, e *soprattutto, lui HA PRESO LA SUA DECISIONE.* Mi rendo conto che è confortante per entrambi logorarsi nel dubbio e nell'amore e nel 'cosa fare', *ma lui una scelta l'ha fatta!* E se leggi *non l'ha mai messa in disucssione*!! Ne parla, dei due rapporti, ma non dice MAI 'ho fatto bene? cambio tutto? mollo moglie e figlio?' MAI......


Ma quanto è saggia questa donna?! QUANTO?!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2008)

A proposito delle "SCELTE".

Tutti noi scegliamo, continuamente, giorno per giorni. Anche i calzini. E la camicia nuova. E ogni piccola scelta diviene parte di una GRANDE scelta.

Avalon parla - come tutte le donne "confuse" perché tradiscono (ne parlo a ragion veduta...avendo fatto parte della categoria) - di chi si trova a  "non saper o voler " scegliere.

Ma anche lei sta facendo le sue scelte. Intanto, non sta dicendo niente al marito: scelta piu' che lampante che parla nel senso di conservare il matrimonio (e anche l'amante, finché possibile).

Non appena ciò (tenersi l'amante) non sarà piu' possibile/conveniente, farà le scelte successive!

E tutto ciò, magari (come di solito accade) dicendo di essere "confusa".

Ma chi non esce di casa non è CONFUSO. Ha *scelto* nel senso della doppia fruizione di entrambi i legami o fruizione singola del matrimonio.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma chi non esce di casa non è CONFUSO. Ha *scelto* nel senso della doppia fruizione di entrambi i legami o fruizione singola del matrimonio.


Vere non è che ci si innamora di un'altra persona e dopo quindici giorni si esce di casa eh...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere non è che ci si innamora di un'altra persona e dopo quindici giorni si esce di casa eh...


Ora cominciano ste due...


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ora cominciano ste due...
























   e il bello è che io sono quella tradita... la vita è strana Kid...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere non è che ci si innamora di un'altra persona e dopo quindici giorni si esce di casa eh...


 
nessuno parla di 15 gg!

Ma le statistiche caso mai dicono proprio il contrario: che chi non sceglie PRESTO  (quando è piu' coinvolto), difficilmente sceglierà DOPO! (quando il legame andrà inevitabilmente a intiepidirsi...)


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nessuno parla di 15 gg!
> 
> Ma le statistiche caso mai dicono proprio il contrario: che chi non sceglie PRESTO (quando è piu' coinvolto), difficilmente sceglierà DOPO! (quando il legame andrà inevitabilmente a intiepidirsi...)


Vere delle volte non si sceglie affatto, si aspetta che sia la vita a scegliere. Dipende da tante cose. Nel mio caso era lei che l'ha aiutato a scegliere. Avesse trovato un'amante come me starebbe ancora con la moglie


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere delle volte non si sceglie affatto, si aspetta che sia la vita a scegliere. Dipende da tante cose. Nel mio caso era lei che l'ha aiutato a scegliere. Avesse trovato un'amante come me starebbe ancora con la moglie


 Emme, non la perdoni, per questo.....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere *delle volte non si sceglie affatto, si aspetta che sia la vita a scegliere. *Dipende da tante cose. Nel mio caso era lei che l'ha aiutato a scegliere. Avesse trovato un'amante come me starebbe ancora con la moglie

















Sono davvero poche le persone che scelgono, davvero.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono davvero poche le persone che scelgono, davvero.


anche non scegliere è una scelta.....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche non scegliere è una scelta.....



E' passività.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono davvero poche le persone che scelgono, davvero.


Il coraggio Belle, è faticoso...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' passività.


 molto spesso è autoconservazione: alla fin fine mi accorgo che nel mio brodino insipido... ci stavo calduccio... e comodo... e ci resto....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il coraggio Belle, è faticoso...


Già.. ma pare non sia faticoso voler tutto.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il coraggio Belle, è faticoso...


 io la vedo diversamente: il coraggio non sempre è necessario......


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> molto spesso è autoconservazione: alla fin fine mi accorgo che nel mio brodino insipido... ci stavo calduccio... e comodo... e ci resto....


Poi gli altri scelgono per te però...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poi gli altri scelgono per te però...


dipende.... 
vabbè, gente, oggi son criptica, però fa freddo!!! E devo lavorare!!!!
Intendo che certe volte il traditore/la traditora rimandando l'evento della scelta e delle carte in tavola vuol mostrare di avere già scelto. Vuoi per non perdere botte piena e moglie ubriaca, vuoi per comodità e affetto familiari che non sono da buttar via, ma lui quel 50-80% della sua vita non vuol buttarli via. Indi le scuse, i pianti, gli out out. 
E sì, qualcuno SEMBRA scegliere per lui, ma siamo così sicuri che non sia lui ad aver portato dritti dritti a quella scelta lì? 
Persino il 'lui' di belle, che alla fine diceva di aver scelto lei (ma mai messo in partica) che la tormenta ancora se la incontra (ma forse ama logorarsi nella parte del sedotto eabbandonato sperando di riaverla)..... alla fin fine l'albero l'avrà fatto pure lui questo fine settimana? E con chi?


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> molto spesso è autoconservazione: alla fin fine mi accorgo che nel mio brodino insipido... ci stavo calduccio... e comodo... e ci resto....



Certo che è cosi.
Molto spesso, sia uomini che donne, conoscono altre persone. E magari conoscendole e vedendo come sia difficile instaurare un rapporto con un altro, rifarsi una vita, ricreare un legame che ti ha portato a decidere di sposarti sia complicato, e magari apprezzi anche quello che hai.
E' comodo.. non è condannabile. 
E' sicuramente subdolo tradire, ingiusto non dare la possibilità all'altra persona di decidere il da farsi con le conseguenze del caso, ma lo comprendo fin troppo bene. Come ho sempre compreso e spesso anche appoggiato tutte le motivazioni che lui mi dava per non lasciare la compagna. Ci sta tutto davvero. 
Tutto finchè non si mette in mezzo la parola Amore!

Kid qui dentro è uno dei pochi che ha lasciato l'amante per la sua famiglia, senza ripensamenti e senza mai dire "io penso ad M ma amo mia moglie".
Qui ci trovo grande coerenza.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dipende....
> vabbè, gente, oggi son criptica, però fa freddo!!! E devo lavorare!!!!
> Intendo che certe volte il traditore/la traditora rimandando l'evento della scelta e delle carte in tavola vuol mostrare di avere già scelto. Vuoi per non perdere botte piena e moglie ubriaca, vuoi per comodità e affetto familiari che non sono da buttar via, ma lui quel 50-80% della sua vita non vuol buttarli via. Indi le scuse, i pianti, gli out out.
> E sì, qualcuno SEMBRA scegliere per lui, ma siamo così sicuri che non sia lui ad aver portato dritti dritti a quella scelta lì?
> Persino il 'lui' di belle, che alla fine diceva di aver scelto lei (ma mai messo in partica) che la tormenta ancora se la incontra (ma forse ama logorarsi nella parte del sedotto eabbandonato sperando di riaverla)..... *alla fin fine l'albero l'avrà fatto pure lui questo fine settimana? E con chi?*


Beh se alla fine è soltanto un discorso di fare l'albero...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e il bello è che io sono quella tradita... la vita è strana Kid...


Tu e Verena siete proprio l'opposto l'una dell'altra....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dipende....
> vabbè, gente, oggi son criptica, però fa freddo!!! E devo lavorare!!!!
> Intendo che certe volte il traditore/la traditora rimandando l'evento della scelta e delle carte in tavola vuol mostrare di avere già scelto. Vuoi per non perdere botte piena e moglie ubriaca, vuoi per comodità e affetto familiari che non sono da buttar via, ma lui quel 50-80% della sua vita non vuol buttarli via. Indi le scuse, i pianti, gli out out.
> E sì, qualcuno SEMBRA scegliere per lui, ma siamo così sicuri che non sia lui ad aver portato dritti dritti a quella scelta lì?
> Persino il 'lui' di belle, che alla fine diceva di aver scelto lei (ma mai messo in partica) che la tormenta ancora se la incontra (ma forse ama logorarsi nella parte del sedotto eabbandonato sperando di riaverla)..... alla fin fine l'albero l'avrà fatto pure lui questo fine settimana? E con chi?



La scelta l'ho fatta io di chiudere. Lui ha subito il mio volere. Lui, come per il tuo amante, sarebbe rimasto ancora a lungo nella situazione in cui eravamo.


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e Verena siete proprio l'opposto l'una dell'altra....



Due facce della stessa medaglia o due medaglie completamente distine?

Bellemarzulla


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> La scelta l'ho fatta io di chiudere. Lui ha subito il mio volere. Lui, come per il tuo amante, sarebbe rimasto ancora a lungo nella situazione in cui eravamo.


Così come M. ha scelto per Kid...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh se alla fine è soltanto un discorso di fare l'albero...


Lei da sola. Come sempre.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Due facce della stessa medaglia o due medaglie completamente distine?
> 
> Bellemarzulla


A lei la risposta dottoressa...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Due facce della stessa medaglia o due medaglie completamente distine?
> 
> Bellemarzulla



La prima che hai detto secondo me...


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Così come M. ha scelto per Kid...


Non me lo ricordo.
Chi dei due ha chiuso? Mi sembra di comune accordo.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Così come M. ha scelto per Kid...



E cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordo.
> Chi dei due ha chiuso? Mi sembra di comune accordo.



+ o - è stato così... diciamo che l'ho invitata a lasciarmi e lei non ha rifiutato.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> + o - è stato così... diciamo che l'ho invitata a lasciarmi e lei non ha rifiutato.


ehm... Kid ma M. è ancora sola?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Così come M. ha scelto per Kid...


 lei ha scelto o kid ce l'ha portata?
anche il non muover dito spesso vale come un discorso....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> + o - è stato così... diciamo che l'ho invitata a lasciarmi e lei non ha rifiutato.



Beh lei non t ha piu cercato e tu non hai piu cercato lei. Vi siete in un certo senso rispettati, anche se non so davvero cosa sarebbe successo, o cosa succederebbe se lei tornasse da te.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm... Kid ma M. è ancora sola?


Si


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si


Ok...


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok...



Ok che?


----------



## Pocahontas (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok che?


 
Ok mica tanto....!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e Verena siete proprio l'opposto l'una dell'altra....


ma non è vero, anzi spesso ci capiamo (malgrado vediamo le cose a volte da punti distanti)


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A lei la risposta dottoressa...


Mi manca ancora qualche elemento.
Fatevi una domanda e datevi una risposta!

( è notte alta e sono sveglio sei sempre tu il mio chiodo fisso..)

Piu marzulliana di cosi..


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi manca ancora qualche elemento.
> Fatevi una domanda e datevi una risposta!
> 
> ( è notte alta e sono sveglio sei sempre tu il mio chiodo fisso..)
> ...


Solo un aggiornamento veloce veloce: và da schifo. A questo punto non so se cominciare a pensare di essere un caso patologico oppure semplicemente uno stupido. Su mia moglie ho sempre molti dubbi, l'altra mi sembra tuttoggi una fata. 

Voglio vivere per qualche mese in un mondo dove le donne non esistono.







Buon Natale!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Solo un aggiornamento veloce veloce: và da schifo. A questo punto non so se cominciare a pensare di essere un caso patologico oppure semplicemente uno stupido. Su mia moglie ho sempre molti dubbi, l'altra mi sembra tuttoggi una fata.
> 
> Voglio vivere per qualche mese in un mondo dove le donne non esistono.
> 
> ...


 kid, mannaggia, che ti devo dire? 
non tornerà mai più come prima. con tua moglie intendo. ci sarà sempre un'ombra in mezzo. ma sei tu che SCEGLI di far diventare quest'ombra così ingombrante dando a M  una perfezione, un'essere fata,che ben sai non sono veri e non penseresti se stessi con lei. 
Per recuperare con tua moglie dovresti mettercela tutta. 
e non lo stai facendo....


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, mannaggia, che ti devo dire?
> non tornerà mai più come prima. con tua moglie intendo. ci sarà sempre un'ombra in mezzo. ma sei tu che SCEGLI di far diventare quest'ombra così ingombrante dando a M  una perfezione, un'essere fata,che ben sai non sono veri e non penseresti se stessi con lei.
> Per recuperare con tua moglie dovresti mettercela tutta.
> e non lo stai facendo....



Si ma cosa dovrei fare? Io credo di fare del mio meglio per uscirne...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Solo un aggiornamento veloce veloce: và da schifo. A questo punto non so se cominciare a pensare di essere un caso patologico oppure semplicemente uno stupido. Su mia moglie ho sempre molti dubbi, l'altra mi sembra tuttoggi una fata.
> 
> Voglio vivere per qualche mese in un mondo dove le donne non esistono.
> 
> ...


che 'sintomi' hai? 

in che senso? scusa kid, nn ricordo, ma te ci hai fatto sesso con lei?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che 'sintomi' hai?
> 
> in che senso? *scusa kid, nn ricordo, ma te ci hai fatto sesso con lei?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no ci ha fatto solo una partita a freccette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boh, mi pareva di no...

io continuo a nn capire questo stato di apatia, nn capisco da cosa venga fuori...


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, mi pareva di no...
> 
> io continuo a nn capire questo stato di apatia, nn capisco da cosa venga fuori...


Si ho fatto sesso con lei. La cosa strana è che sessualmente andava da dio con mia moglie in quel periodo. Poi da allora... un disastro! Zero voglia, zero coinvolgimento.


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cornofrancese ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non è il sesso che lo frega; lo frega il fatto che con sua moglie si riproducono le stesse dinamiche che lo hanno portato a tradirla.
> ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si ho fatto sesso con lei. *La cosa strana è che sessualmente andava da dio con mia moglie* in quel periodo. Poi da allora... un disastro! Zero voglia, zero coinvolgimento.


nn è strano....


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn è strano....


Io credevo si tradisse quando non c'è più intesa sessuale....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io credevo si tradisse quando non c'è più intesa sessuale....


eh, no..... quella, imho, è sempre una conseguenza di qualcosa di ben più grosso.........


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io credevo si tradisse quando non c'è più intesa sessuale....


cacchio, ragazzi, che visione limitata!
Come se in un rapporto esistesse solo quello!
Be, fosse così ti direi: scopati la "fata" e molla il giocattolo rotto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> cacchio, ragazzi, che visione limitata!
> Come se in un rapporto esistesse solo quello!
> Be, fosse così ti direi: *scopati la "fata" e molla il giocattolo rotto*


infatti.... è dove volevo arrivare io....


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si ho fatto sesso con lei. La cosa strana è che sessualmente andava da dio con mia moglie in quel periodo. Poi da allora... un disastro! Zero voglia, zero coinvolgimento.


Ciao Kid, non so se significhi qualcosa ma da quando ho iniziato la mia relazione con l'altro non posso nemmeno pensare di fare sesso con mio marito, non so perchè, mi sembrerebbe di (è assurdo e me lo dico da sola) tradirlo di più ..... non te lo so spiegare è qualcosa che sento dentro e che non ha nulla di razionale!


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> infatti.... è dove volevo arrivare io....



Non vi seguo. Io ho solo detto che credevo fosse atipico tradire quando con la propria partner và tutto bene, cosa che è successa a me. E da lì è partito un effetto domino.


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non so se significhi qualcosa ma da quando ho iniziato la mia relazione con l'altro non posso nemmeno pensare di fare sesso con mio marito, non so perchè, mi sembrerebbe di (è assurdo e me lo dico da sola) tradirlo di più ..... non te lo so spiegare è qualcosa che sento dentro e che non ha nulla di razionale!



Io invece a volte mi sforzo di fare il passionale perchè (lo so è brutto....) mi fa pena vedere che lei mi desidera e ci resta male a non vedere ricambiato il desiderio. Però facendo così, spesso peggioro le cose....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non vi seguo. Io ho solo detto che credevo fosse atipico tradire quando con la propria partner và tutto bene, cosa che è successa a me. E da lì è partito un effetto domino.


intendevo dire che se nn c'avevi fatto sesso era bene se ce lo facevi, così ti saresti 'svegliato' dal torpore della tua vita....

posso farti una domanda: ma che gesti _concreti_ stai facendo con tua moglie x ricostruire un rapporto? tipo uscire a cena, cioccolatini, fiori, chiaccherare, guaradre un film insieme, giocare a carte, giocare insieme col bimbo, ecc.....?


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> intendevo dire che se nn c'avevi fatto sesso era bene se ce lo facevi, così ti saresti 'svegliato' dal torpore della tua vita....
> 
> posso farti una domanda: ma che gesti _concreti_ stai facendo con tua moglie x ricostruire un rapporto? tipo uscire a cena, cioccolatini, fiori, chiaccherare, guaradre un film insieme, giocare a carte, giocare insieme col bimbo, ecc.....?


Le solite cose che abbiamo sempre fatto. Non sto forzando la mano, cerco di fare quello che mi viene naturale, altrimenti sarebbe ipocrisia.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Le solite cose che abbiamo sempre fatto. Non sto forzando la mano, *cerco di fare quello che mi viene naturale, altrimenti sarebbe ipocrisia.*


kid, nn è ipocrisia, è forza di volontà..... all'inizio sembra ipocrisia ma nn lo è , fidati...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Solo un aggiornamento veloce veloce: và da schifo. A questo punto non so se cominciare a pensare di essere un caso patologico oppure semplicemente uno stupido. Su mia moglie ho sempre molti dubbi, l'altra mi sembra tuttoggi una fata.
> 
> Voglio vivere per qualche mese in un mondo dove le donne non esistono.
> 
> ...


ehm...vista la tua assenza in questi giorni immaginavo Kid... M. ti sembra una fata perchè proprio come le fate NON ESISTE...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps la tua idea non è malvagia comunque, approvo.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io credevo si tradisse quando non c'è più intesa sessuale....








































  anche, ma non sempre...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non so se significhi qualcosa ma da quando ho iniziato la mia relazione con l'altro non posso nemmeno pensare di fare sesso con mio marito, non so perchè, mi sembrerebbe di (è assurdo e me lo dico da sola) tradirlo di più ..... non te lo so spiegare è qualcosa che sento dentro e che non ha nulla di razionale!


Scusa Avalon ma come credi di mantenere in piedi il rapporto con tuo marito?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *Voglio vivere per qualche mese in un mondo dove le donne non esistono.*


aspetta un attimo che ho alcuni amici brasiliani che lavorano sulla strada che sarebbero ben contenti di vivere con te in quei mesi...


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm...vista la tua assenza in questi giorni immaginavo Kid... M. ti sembra una fata perchè proprio come le fate NON ESISTE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihih, come posso fare per realizzarla?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ihih, come posso fare per realizzarla?


La tua idea o la fata?


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Avalon ma come credi di mantenere in piedi il rapporto con tuo marito?


Beh! tieni conto che noi sesso se n'è sempre fatto poco poco, a volte l'astinenza durava anche 3-4-5 mesi!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Beh! tieni conto che noi sesso se n'è sempre fatto poco poco, a volte l'astinenza durava anche 3-4-5 mesi!


Azz... come mai?


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Beh! tieni conto che noi sesso se n'è sempre fatto poco poco, a volte l'astinenza durava anche 3-4-5 mesi!


Mah..io la butto lì...ma anche tuo marito ha un'altra...


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Beh! tieni conto che noi sesso se n'è sempre fatto poco poco, a volte l'astinenza durava anche 3-4-5 mesi!



Sfido io che ti sei fatta l'amante!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sfido io che ti sei fatta l'amante!


Azz, concordo! Io faccio fatica a stare fermo quando ci incrociamo in corridoio!


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz, concordo! Io faccio fatica a stare fermo quando ci incrociamo in corridoio!



Io con mia moglie non più, è quello che mi fa stare peggio. Una volta non potevo nemmeno sedermi vicino a lei senza palpeggiarla un pò. E il brutto è che lei me lo fa notare...


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz... come mai?





kid ha detto:


> Sfido io che ti sei fatta l'amante!


Non lo so.... quella parte lì non ha mai funzionato neanche ai tempi d'oro dell'amore folle!  Lui non mi ha mai cercato più di tanto ... io non gli ho mai detto di no ma cercavo sempre di addormentarmi prima che venisse a letto.


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non lo so.... quella parte lì non ha mai funzionato neanche ai tempi d'oro dell'amore folle!  Lui non mi ha mai cercato più di tanto ... io non gli ho mai detto di no ma cercavo sempre di addormentarmi prima che venisse a letto.



Ok non dare troppa importaza al sesso, però se manca totalmente... come può funzionare?


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..io la butto lì...ma anche tuo marito ha un'altra...


In passato no, adesso non lo so ma non credo. E un po' mi spiace per lui perchè credo dovrebbe!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non lo so.... quella parte lì non ha mai funzionato neanche ai tempi d'oro dell'amore folle! Lui non mi ha mai cercato più di tanto ... io non gli ho mai detto di no ma cercavo sempre di addormentarmi prima che venisse a letto.


Ma povera... no no non ci riuscirei mai.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps e con l'altro?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok non dare troppa importaza al sesso, però se manca totalmente... come può funzionare?
































   non funziona Kid, a meno che si sublimi in altro.


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok non dare troppa importaza al sesso, però se manca totalmente... come può funzionare?


Non lo so, ha sempre funzionato molto molto bene a livello di relazione personale, di vita di famiglia etc. non è mai stato un problema. Infatti fino a quando non ho scoperto di quanta passione sono ancora capace non credevo che il sesso fosse ancora importante per me.


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma povera... no no non ci riuscirei mai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il paradiso e oltre!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non lo so, ha sempre funzionato molto molto bene a livello di relazione personale, di vita di famiglia etc. non è mai stato un problema. Infatti *fino a quando non ho scoperto di quanta passione sono ancora capace non credevo che il sesso fosse ancora importante per me*.


Comunque vada non perderla mai...


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Il paradiso e oltre!



Forse avresti dovuto chiederti come mai non esisteva vita sessuale con tuo marito prima di sposarlo. Poi vabbè, sono l'ultimo che deve dare suggerimenti qui dentro... Cara Avalon, quanti anni hai? (in privato se preferisci)


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse avresti dovuto chiederti come mai non esisteva vita sessuale con tuo marito prima di sposarlo. Poi vabbè, sono l'ultimo che deve dare suggerimenti qui dentro... Cara Avalon, quanti anni hai? (in privato se preferisci)


Alla prima domanda domanda rispondo che amavo comunque così tanto tutto il resto che non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema.  

Alla seconda: 42


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Alla prima domanda domanda rispondo che amavo comunque così tanto tutto il resto che non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema.
> 
> Alla seconda: 42


E hai cominciato a riflettere su di te. Brava.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid, amico mio, prendi la mogliettina e facci quattro chiacchiere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Kid*

Credo che il fatto che tu abbia cercato altro proprio mentre tutto andava bene sia molto significativo.
Ma quale significato abbia lo puoi scoprire solo tu...forse la paura di aver toccato l'apice del rapporto e temere che non potesse che peggiorare e quindi trovare il modo di pilotare tu la discesa... tutto può essere.
Del resto hai manifestato più volte il bisogno di sentirti desiderato e conquistato come se il sentire la partner (non solo tua moglie, ma anche M) serena e sicura facesse sentire te abbandonato.


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che il fatto che tu abbia cercato altro proprio mentre tutto andava bene sia molto significativo.
> Ma quale significato abbia lo puoi scoprire solo tu...forse la paura di aver toccato l'apice del rapporto e temere che non potesse che peggiorare e quindi trovare il modo di pilotare tu la discesa... tutto può essere.
> Del resto hai manifestato più volte il bisogno di sentirti desiderato e conquistato come se il sentire la partner (non solo tua moglie, ma anche M) serena e sicura facesse sentire te abbandonato.


Effettivamente il tutto è scoppiato durante il picco del nostro rapporto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un paradosso, ma dopo aver letto ciò che mi hai scritto la penso diversamente... che avesse ragione Mario Venuti cantando "E il mio desiderio di conquista muore se vedo terra in vista" ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente il tutto è scoppiato durante il picco del nostro rapporto. All'inizio pensavo fosse un paradosso, ma dopo aver letto ciò che mi hai scritto la penso diversamente... che avesse ragione Mario Venuti cantando "E il mio desiderio di conquista muore se vedo terra in vista" ?


 Ma la frase di Venuti (mi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ha una connotazione attiva, il tuo atteggiamento non è di chi vuole conquistare, ma di chi vuole essere conquistato e che teme l'abbandono (forse convinto di non aver più nulla da dare).
O.T. Mio marito è sempre stato preoccupato di essere noioso e poco interessante e sembrava sempre stupito del mio interesse (...si conosceva meglio di quanto lo conoscessi io:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ed è lui che ha tradito...come per avere sempre ...qualcuna nel frezeer (l'amante o io? ...comunque io nel freezer non ci sono stata consapevolmente ho bisogno di calore).


----------



## Old giulia (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> kid, amico mio, prendi la mogliettina e facci quattro chiacchiere.


 
Quoto Alce.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Quoto Alce.


Vedi anche tu "accanimento terapeutico?"


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi anche tu "accanimento terapeutico?"


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


Dai, su, Kid! Pre carità, posso avere una visione sbagliata delle cose, daccordo, ma io ora vedo che tu, con tua moglie, non hai poi quelgran trasporto, quella gran solidità, anzi, al contrario, stai vvendo la questione in termini sofferti e forzati (correggimi e scusami se sbaglio).
La tua testa, ed un'altra parte anatomica sono assolutamente altrove, e l'impressione è che tu te ne stia dove sei solo perchè lo ritieni dovuto formalmente. Beh, insistere in questo senso  io lo chiamo "accanimento terapeutico", dove si vede l'intenzione di salvare qualcosa che di salvabile non è più. 
Non è intenzione mia, capiscmi, che ora tutte le storie vadano a finire coma è finita la mia, ma nel tuo caso (e forse non ti ho sempre ripetutto bonariamente di smetterla di giocare?) mi sembra un po' ipocrita tirare avanti un carretto senza ruote.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce, non è così per Kid. Senno' non starebbe così bello pasciuto in casa.


----------



## Old giulia (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, su, Kid! Pre carità, posso avere una visione sbagliata delle cose, daccordo, ma io ora vedo che tu, con tua moglie, non hai poi quelgran trasporto, quella gran solidità, anzi, al contrario, stai vvendo la questione in termini sofferti e forzati (correggimi e scusami se sbaglio).
> La tua testa, ed un'altra parte anatomica sono assolutamente altrove, e l'impressione è che tu te ne stia dove sei solo perchè lo ritieni dovuto formalmente. Beh, insistere in questo senso io lo chiamo "accanimento terapeutico", dove si vede l'intenzione di salvare qualcosa che di salvabile non è più.
> Non è intenzione mia, capiscmi, che ora tutte le storie vadano a finire coma è finita la mia, ma nel tuo caso (e forse non ti ho sempre ripetutto bonariamente di smetterla di giocare?) mi sembra un po' ipocrita tirare avanti un carretto senza ruote.


Non penso sia così per Kid, Alce.
Io penso che Kid abbia bisogno di qualcuno per capire e capirsi.
E' giunto il momento di mettersi in discussione.
Parlare con la moglie non significa necessariamente rimanere con lei (sempre ammesso che lei accetti), ma è per chiarire la posizione in questo momento così difficile e confusionale della sua vita.
Tu Kid, hai necessità di valutare cosa fare in questo momento (M è stato solo un "mezzo" che ti ha portato sino a qui)... la tua crisi esistenziale la dovresti condividere con chi ti è stato accanto per tutti questi anni, tua moglie, che tra l'altro Tu ora stai sottovalutando...


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non penso sia così per Kid, Alce.
> Io penso che Kid abbia bisogno di qualcuno per capire e capirsi.
> E' giunto il momento di mettersi in discussione.
> Parlare con la moglie non significa necessariamente rimanere con lei (sempre ammesso che lei accetti), ma è per chiarire la posizione in questo momento così difficile e confusionale della sua vita.
> Tu Kid, hai necessità di valutare cosa fare in questo momento (M è stato solo un "mezzo" che ti ha portato sino a qui)... la tua crisi esistenziale la dovresti condividere con chi ti è stato accanto per tutti questi anni, tua moglie, che tra l'altro Tu ora stai sottovalutando...



Si hai ragione, la sottovaluto molto... insomma, tutti d'accordo sul confessare tutto?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

mi sembri il compagno di quella nuova utente, a sua volta ex amante, che ha scoperto un nuovo tradimento.... un uomo che vuol vivere sull'onda dell'emozione per sentirsi vivo.
Kid, io non sono d'accordo sul confessare, ma se con tua moglie non ne esci... forse è un modo..... 
Certo che almeno potresti attendere dopo le feste......


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembri il compagno di quella nuova utente, a sua volta ex amante, che ha scoperto un nuovo tradimento.... un uomo che vuol vivere sull'onda dell'emozione per sentirsi vivo.
> Kid, io non sono d'accordo sul confessare, ma se con tua moglie non ne esci... forse è un modo.....
> Certo che almeno potresti attendere dopo le feste......



Si, un pò di tatto non guasta di sicuro....


----------



## Old giulia (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, un pò di tatto non guasta di sicuro....


 

... guarda che non te l'ha ordinata il dottore la medicina amara... pensa bene a ciò che fai e alle conseguenze.
Il mio era solo un "suggerimento" dettato dalla mia esperienza personale e come sapete tutti è andata bene.
Ma... ripeto, indipendentemente da come andrà, avrai fatto qualcosa per "smuovere" questa situazione di stallo.
Da solo non sei riuscito ad uscirne, nel matrimonio si è in due, e cercare l'aiuto dell'altro in momenti di crisi è un atto coraggioso... è come mettersi nelle sue mani...
Fidati di chi ti conosce un po', tua moglie ti sorprenderà.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, un pò di tatto non guasta di sicuro....


Si, Kid, ha ragione Giulia, io sono stato un po' troppo drastico, ma effettivamente, se davvero rispetti tua moglie, è necessario che questo passaggio della tua vita, che si intreccia per forza di cose con la sua, tu la condivida davvero in pieno con lei. Senza pretendere che le cose si muovano in un senso o in un altro per forza, ma facendo leva su un confronto sincero e soprattutto di rispetto per lei.
Hai provato, e nessuno ti può dire il contrario, a venirne fuori da solo, ma mi sembra sia dimostrato che non ci riesci.
E' la tua compagna, vivi anche questa cosa con lei rispettando questo suo ruolo. La sincerità puà essere davvero molto dolorosa, ma è l'unico valore che non potrà mai esserti rinfacciato e non ti farà mai provare rimorso. 

Io faccio molto affidamento ad una frase di Planck: _"La Verità non trionfa mai, ma è eterna ed immutabile, ed eterna vivrà sempre nella sostanza del mondo, anche quando di tutti i suoi avversari non sarà rimasto che polvere"_

Questo lo intendo come un insegnamento a fare leva, per la propria vita, a fattori che non siano instabili, opinabili, discutibili, circostanziali, bensì siano base solida su cui costruire. Verità, sincerità, quindi, e fiducia nel fatto che tua moglie potrebbe essere proprio la persona giusta per aiutare entrambi.
In bocca al lupo. Un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, Kid, ha ragione Giulia, io sono stato un po' troppo drastico, ma effettivamente, se davvero rispetti tua moglie, è necessario che questo passaggio della tua vita, che si intreccia per forza di cose con la sua, tu la condivida davvero in pieno con lei. Senza pretendere che le cose si muovano in un senso o in un altro per forza, ma facendo leva su un confronto sincero e soprattutto di rispetto per lei.
> Hai provato, e nessuno ti può dire il contrario, a venirne fuori da solo, ma mi sembra sia dimostrato che non ci riesci.
> E' la tua compagna, vivi anche questa cosa con lei rispettando questo suo ruolo. La sincerità puà essere davvero molto dolorosa, ma è l'unico valore che non potrà mai esserti rinfacciato e non ti farà mai provare rimorso.
> 
> ...


Ok, in questi giorni ci penserò seriamente e valuterò se dentro di me c'è il coraggio per dirle la verità. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid, ma se tu le racconti tutto e lei, fredda e ferita ti dicesse 'bene, e ora che vuoi fare?'
se rimettesse a te la decisione e le azioni? 
come staresti? temo peggio di prima.


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ma se tu le racconti tutto e lei, fredda e ferita ti dicesse 'bene, e ora che vuoi fare?'
> se rimettesse a te la decisione e le azioni?
> come staresti? temo peggio di prima.



Oddio, dai non posso essere così sfortunato! Conoscendola ne farà una crisi isterica come minimo, poi non so....


----------



## Old giulia (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ma se tu le racconti tutto e lei, fredda e ferita ti dicesse 'bene, e ora che vuoi fare?'
> se rimettesse a te la decisione e le azioni?
> come staresti? temo peggio di prima.


A quel punto dovrà decidere cosa fare.
Sino a d'ora ha "giocato" nel senso che non ha mai dovuto rendere conto a nessuno se non a se stesso (e se la cantava e ballava a piacimento)... ma dal momento che coinvolgerà sua moglie dovrà fare seriamente, assumersi le sue responsabilità e di conseguenza "crescere".


----------



## Old giulia (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, dai non posso essere così sfortunato! Conoscendola ne farà una crisi isterica come minimo, poi non so....


 
Anche io ho fatto la mia crisi isterica... e allora?
Vorresti negarle anche questo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, in questi giorni ci penserò seriamente e valuterò se dentro di me c'è il coraggio per dirle la verità. Grazie a tutti.


grazie di che, Kid? E' sempre un piacere trascinare nuova compagnia all'inferno


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Anche io ho fatto la mia crisi isterica... e allora?
> Vorresti negarle anche questo?


No, non credo, ma comprensibilmente se la fa un po' sotto.


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non credo, ma comprensibilmente se la fa un po' sotto.



Mi conosci bene Alce...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi conosci bene Alce...


Passa il rotolo della carta, và, che di qui è finita....


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A quel punto dovrà decidere cosa fare.
> Sino a d'ora ha "giocato" nel senso che non ha mai dovuto rendere conto a nessuno se non a se stesso (e se la cantava e ballava a piacimento)... ma dal momento che coinvolgerà sua moglie dovrà fare seriamente, assumersi le sue responsabilità e di conseguenza "crescere".


 le aveva già detto dei dubbi, dei problemi e che gli paiceva un'altra.
Mi preoccupa che glielo dica non per chiarezza nè per confronto, ma perchè SPERA nella reazione isterica e nei piatti rotti, perchè crede che questo lo potrebbe riavvicinare a lei (Se si sente desiderato non resiste!!!). Mi preoccupa perciò che lei potrebbe non reagire così oppure che anche coi paitti rotti gli resti il dubbio o peggio il desiderio di un continuo sturm und drang...


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le aveva già detto dei dubbi, dei problemi e che gli paiceva un'altra.
> Mi preoccupa che glielo dica non per chiarezza nè per confronto, ma perchè SPERA nella reazione isterica e nei piatti rotti, perchè crede che questo lo potrebbe riavvicinare a lei (Se si sente desiderato non resiste!!!). Mi preoccupa perciò che lei potrebbe non reagire così oppure che anche coi paitti rotti gli resti il dubbio o peggio il desiderio di un continuo sturm und drang...


Ho capito, non ispiro fiducia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte Grande, ma allora secondo te devo solo continuare a stringere i denti e resistere?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho capito, non ispiro fiducia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o ti rassegni a vivere così o ribalti tutto. io non vedo alternative.
sono convinta che sceglierai la prima.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

secondo me dovresti fare lo sforzo di fare tutto quello che non ti viene spontaneo per lei e solo per lei, per voi, anzi!
Prenderti un tempo di un mese o due e sforzarti di fare solo cose pensando a farla godere (per il sesso), gioire, sorridere. Menti, se serve. Metti in moto ogni tuo neurone, concentrati su di lei, fai che sia lo scopo della tua vita. Per un pò. E vedi che succede.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me dovresti fare lo sforzo di fare tutto quello che non ti viene spontaneo per lei e solo per lei, per voi, anzi!
> Prenderti un tempo di un mese o due e sforzarti di fare solo cose pensando a farla godere (per il sesso), gioire, sorridere. Menti, se serve. Metti in moto ogni tuo neurone, concentrati su di lei, fai che sia lo scopo della tua vita. Per un pò. E vedi che succede.


Mai lasciare nulla d'intentato, vero?
Certo, ma non può durare in eterno


----------



## Old giulia (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le aveva già detto dei dubbi, dei problemi e che gli paiceva un'altra.
> Mi preoccupa che glielo dica non per chiarezza nè per confronto, ma perchè SPERA nella reazione isterica e nei piatti rotti, perchè crede che questo lo potrebbe riavvicinare a lei (Se si sente desiderato non resiste!!!). Mi preoccupa perciò che lei potrebbe non reagire così oppure che anche coi paitti rotti gli resti il dubbio o peggio il desiderio di un continuo sturm und drang...


Scusa Grande... qui si stà parlando della vita, non è mica un film!
Kid e sua moglie dovranno mettersi in discussione e riscostruire il loro rapporto, forse la moglie non è consapevole di questa "rottura" ma Kid sì, ed è suo compito spiegare a sua moglie cosa stà succedendo.
Lei forse ha capito che qualcosa non và ma non si rende conto della gravità della cosa perchè probabilmente Kid gliel'ha spiegata in modo poco chiara.
Al di là dell'episodio M, questi due ragazzi dovranno ripercorrere il loro tempo passato insieme e capire se c'è un'altra possibilità.
E proprio per non inciampare in questo desiderio di un continuo sturm und drang che Kid deve interrogarsi sul cosa vuole, o meglio... cosa gli manca.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> o ti rassegni a vivere così o ribalti tutto. io non vedo alternative.
> sono convinta che sceglierai la prima.


Esattamente.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me dovresti fare lo sforzo di fare tutto quello che non ti viene spontaneo per lei e solo per lei, per voi, anzi!
> Prenderti un tempo di un mese o due e sforzarti di fare solo cose pensando a farla godere (per il sesso), gioire, sorridere. *Menti, se serve.* Metti in moto ogni tuo neurone, concentrati su di lei, fai che sia lo scopo della tua vita. Per un pò. E vedi che succede.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> E proprio per non inciampare in questo desiderio di un continuo sturm und drang che Kid deve interrogarsi sul cosa vuole, o meglio... cosa gli manca.


Sì lo credo anch'io. Ma ho paura che continui ad aspettarsi che la risposta gliela diano gli altri, o meglio le altre


----------



## Grande82 (17 Dicembre 2008)

rispondo.
per quanto concerne kid lui ha scelto consapevolmente su amoglie. all'epoca disse che lo faceva per amore e per il figlio e la famiglia. Oggi non ne è più sicuro. 
quello che glis uggerisco, alce ed mk, è di metetrsi in gioco in questo rapporto, dando, anzichè prendere, per un pò. Non per sempre. Solo un mesetto o due per vedere se questo fa scattare qualcosa. Perchè a volte l'egoismo è una brutta bestia e ha la sua parte in queste relazioni.
Per il resto, comunque, quoto giulia quando dice hc elui deve parlarle per farle capire la situazione dei suoi sentimenti. Il problema è che se parla del tradimento non lo fa per ripartire da lì insieme, ma per essere bacchettato dalla mammina. Forse dovrebbe capire lui quali cose non hanno funzionato nel loro rapporto e cosa l'ha portato a tradire in un momento di apice e da lì partire, parlandone con lei.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il problema è che se parla del tradimento non lo fa per ripartire da lì insieme, ma per essere bacchettato dalla mammina.


Su questo sono d'accordo. La mammina però potrebbe cominciare a fare la donna e meno la mamma (di Kid).


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Ti quoto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto.


Dimmi un po', ma pensi di meritarteli 1787 post?!
E rimetti il vecchio avatar!


----------



## Kid (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimmi un po', ma pensi di meritarteli 1787 post?!
> E rimetti il vecchio avatar!


Sto lentamente diventando un VIP del forum effettivamente, peccato che sia anche un gran campione di menate! Che hai contro Torakiki?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sto lentamente diventando un VIP del forum effettivamente, peccato che sia anche un gran campione di menate! Che hai contro Torakiki?


Ognuno viene apprezzato per le sue qualità più evidenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sopporto l'animazione giapponese in blocco.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

*Kid*

* Non si raccontano agli altri i nostri peccati.*

* Al contrario di quel che dice De Andrè, dal letame non nasce proprio niente.*

* Raccontare le cose belle edifica; raccontare quelle squallide è inutile e molto spesso dannoso.*

Per il tuo bene, non raccontare nulla a tua moglie.
*
 *


 
CORRIERE DELLA SERA
*i suggerimenti del times di londra*

*Le dieci cose da sapere se si deve confessare al partner un tradimento*

*La prima regola è negare sempre, anche l'evidenza, ma se occorre parlare, il discorso va impostato in modo giusto*

*MILANO* - Confessare al proprio partner un tradimento può alleviare i sensi di colpa, ma rischia di trasformare la propria vita in un inferno. Lo sanno bene i piu' incalliti Don Giovanni che spesso negano una relazione extraconiugale anche davanti a prove inconfutabili. 
Un articolo pubblicato sul sito web del Times di Londra sembra sdoganare questa filosofia del silenzio, anche se, ricorda il quotidiano inglese, vi sono casi estremi in cui e' sempre meglio confessare l'adulterio.  
*LE DIECI COSE DA SAPERE* - Alla fine prima di "vuotare il sacco" ogni fedigrafo pentito dovrebbe pensare a ciò che va incontro e ricordare queste 10 importanti verità: 
1) Essere infedeli non e' una cosa comune come tante persone credono. Una ricerca del 2006 condotta dalla Bbc su un campione di 46.000 persone rivela che solo un marito su cinque e una moglie su dieci hanno tradito il proprio consorte durante la loro vita matrimoniale. Messaggio sottinteso del Times : «Non cercate di salvare il rapporto di coppia con la falsa verita’ che tutti tradiscono» 
2) Se durante un viaggio di lavoro si commette eccezionalmente un adulterio e il proprio partner non ha modo di scoprirlo, chi vuole preservare il proprio rapporto di coppia deve sapere che l'onesta non e' necessariamente la migliore stategia da adottare. 
3) I sensi colpa ti attanagliano e vuoi un giusto consiglio? Allora rispetta il tuo partner e invece di rivolgerti ad un amico, chiedi un parere ad una persona davvero terza. In Inghilterra vi sono «i consiglieri telefonici», veri e propri professionisti, che alla modica cifra di 45 sterline all'ora offrono i propri pareri su qualsiasi questione amorosa (In Italia purtroppo tanti partner infedeli e pentiti continuano a rivolgersi a cartomanti televisive). 
4) Se la relazione extraconiugale è in corso e c'è la possibilità che qualcun altro possa rivelare il tradimento al tuo partner, anticipalo e confessa tutto. Aver ceduto per una notte alla tentazione può essere perdonato. Chi mente invece non e' mai perdonato. 
5) Non si può compromettere la salute sessuale del proprio partner. Se sei stato così sciocco da fare del sesso non protetto fai dei controlli. Naturalmente alcuni virus che si trasmettono per via sessuale come quello dell’HIV s'individuano solo dopo almeno tre mesi dal rapporto sessuale occasionale. Dunque in questi casi bisogna confessare sempre la verita' al partner affinche' lui o lei possano sottoporsi agli stessi controlli medici. 
6) Quando confessi il tradimento al tuo partner il tuo motivo ispiratore dovrebbe essere un genuino desiderio di cambiare o terminare con delicatezza la propria relazione amorosa. Mai confessare per alleviare il proprio senso di colpa, per sfogarsi o per pareggiare i conti. 
7) L'infedeltà è spesso un sintomo, non una causa, delle difficoltà in una relazione e confessare potrebbe rafforzarti nell'affrontare questioni fondamentali. Ad esempio, se tu sei ubriaco o hai preso qualche droga durante le tue relazioni extraconiuguali, il tuo vero problema forse non è la fedeltà, ma la tua dipendenza da droga e alcol. 
8) Frank Pittman, uno psichiatra esperto di relazioni affettive, dice che ci sono 4 tipi di infedeltà: a) l'infedelta' involontaria (si tratta di un rapporto non voluto che capita a volte quando si e' ubriachi o a causa della propria negligenza);
b) il tradimento romantico (incontri qualcuno che e' meraviglioso mentre tu stai vivendo una grande crisi nella tua vita)
c) l'accordo matrimoniale (e quel tipo di tradimento che ti conforta mentre tu stai vivendo un matrimonio che non vuole finire e non vuole rinascere); 
d) il tradimento del donnaiolo (quello vissuto dagli uomini che hanno continuamente bisogno di affermare la loro virilita' o dalle donne che sono figlie di ex mogli di donnaoioli) 
9) I rapporti extraconiugali sono la principale causa di divorzio 
10) Solo il 3% di 4100 uomini infedeli alla fine lascia la propria moglie e si sposa con l'amante. Inoltre il 75% delle persone che sposano le loro amanti prima o poi divorziano  


 
*COMMENTI *- I lettori del Times sembrano approvare i suggerimenti del Times e confermano che l'infedeltà è qualcosa che dovrebbe essere confessata in casi davvero rari. Ad esempio il londinese Harry commenta: «Il mio desiderio di correre dietro ad ogni donna è scritto nel mio Dna come lo è scritto in ogni Dna maschile. Io non sento rimorsi o sensi di colpa per quello che è parte della natura che Dio mi ha concesso». Altri lettori invece raccontano i loro sensi di colpa, ma rimpiangono la breve stagione fedigrafa: «Ho avuto una breve relazione clandestina con una mia collega di lavoro» scrive J.B. «E' stata una cosa sbagliata e non avrei dovuto farla, ma mai nella mia vita mi son sentito piu' vivo come in questo breve momento della mia esistenza. Abbiamo di comune accordo deciso di porre fine a questa relazione clandestina perche' entrambi abbiamo una famiglia e delle responsabilità, ma cio' mi ha fatto capire quanto veramente noiosa e brutta sia mia moglie». Infine c'e' chi, come Carrie, ricorda quali beni materiali e non puo’ togliere una relazione extraconiugale: «Ho divorizato da mio marito, dopo una relazione via internet che è andata troppo lontana. Gli è costata la sua casa, la macchina, la moglie ed i bambini».  
Francesco Tortora
*20 ottobre 2008*


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> * Non si raccontano agli altri i nostri peccati.*
> 
> *Al contrario di quel che dice De Andrè, dal letame non nasce proprio niente.*
> 
> ...


 
Evviva l'ipocrisia e i consigli della "posta del cuore"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Giobbe, da te non me l'aspettavo proprio.
Ma......Sei un prete? Perchè in tal caso con l'ipocrisia ci potresti andare a braccetto (mi dispiacerebbe riconoscerti in una figura del genere: mi sembri un po' indottrinato, ma di solito né falso, né stupido)


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Evviva l'ipocrisia e i consigli della "posta del cuore"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Giobbe, da te non me l'aspettavo proprio.
> Ma......Sei un prete? Perchè in tal caso con l'ipocrisia ci potresti andare a braccetto (mi dispiacerebbe riconoscerti in una figura del genere: mi sembri un po' indottrinato, ma di solito né falso, né stupido)


perchè l'ipocrisia, alce?
Non dico di condividere l'articolo, ma non leggevo ipocrisia, tu dove la trovi?


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> * Non si raccontano agli altri i nostri peccati.*
> 
> * Al contrario di quel che dice De Andrè, dal letame non nasce proprio niente.*
> 
> ...



Lo sapete, a volte avete il potere di farmi andare ancora più in paranoia di quanto non lo sia già.... 

Giobbe, effettivamente anche il tuo discorso non fa una grinza, ci rifletterò su, ho tutte le feste per farlo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè l'ipocrisia, alce?
> Non dico di condividere l'articolo, ma non leggevo ipocrisia, tu dove la trovi?


Ma dai, Grande!
Sembra il decalogo del perfetto traditore!
Un insieme di banalità che si può leggere giusto su articoli di giornali buttati li per riempire un vuoto di impaginazione!
L'inno alla menzogna a prescindere, salvo che non si rischi di essere beccati. Ma che insegnamento è?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ma c'è qualcuno in giro che riesca ad avere il principio della responsabilità delle proprie azioni?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

_"Raccontare le cose belle edifica"._
Certo!, e per il resto teniamo le persiane chiuse, sennò ci guardano in casa!
Ma siamo ancora nell'anno mille?!!!!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Evviva l'ipocrisia e i consigli della "posta del cuore"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Giobbe, da te non me l'aspettavo proprio.
> Ma......Sei un prete? Perchè in tal caso con l'ipocrisia ci potresti andare a braccetto (mi dispiacerebbe riconoscerti in una figura del genere: mi sembri un po' indottrinato, ma di solito né falso, né stupido)



È vero, è un articolo “leggero”, scritto per il giornale on-line: val quel che vale.
Ma quel che dice mi sembra tutto sommato condivisibile.
Ho trovato interessanti i dati del sondaggio: la bassa percentuale di traditori, la bassa percentuale di quelli che lasciano la moglie per l'amante e la grande possibilità di fallimento di queste seconde unioni.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _"Raccontare le cose belle edifica"._
> Certo!, e per il resto teniamo le persiane chiuse, sennò ci guardano in casa!
> Ma siamo ancora nell'anno mille?!!!!!!!



Nessuno ha il dovere di raccontare agli altri i propri peccati, di solito deve confessarli a Dio e a nessun altro.
Spesso è dannoso raccontarli perché non tutti hanno la capacità di perdonare e di dimenticare che Dio ha.
Potrebbero rimanere traumi, ferite e dubbi inutili che forse si trascinerebbero per il resto della vita.
Dimentichi forse che l'uomo è anche un animale, non è solo spirito?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma dai, Grande!
> Sembra il decalogo del perfetto traditore!
> Un insieme di banalità che si può leggere giusto su articoli di giornali buttati li per riempire un vuoto di impaginazione!
> L'inno alla menzogna a prescindere, salvo che non si rischi di essere beccati. Ma che insegnamento è?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ma c'è qualcuno in giro che riesca ad avere il principio della responsabilità delle proprie azioni?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 beh, ma non è il manuale di galateo bensì riassunto di regolette da articolo di giornale per non incasinarsi la vita... senza tener conto che incasini gli altri e pure te stesso (vedi kid) più facendo strategie che ascoltando i propri bisogni!!!
Non vuol dare insegnamenti, non ha fini didattici o morali, vuole solo... farti tenere salvo il fondoschiena.... 
il suo intento lo raggiunge, anzi, l'ho trovato persino contradditorio e troppo moralista quando dice di dire tutto se c'è possibilità di essere scoperti o simili!!! 
Il fatto è che, come tutti questi 'dotti consigli' non tiene conto di una variabile: io sentimenti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Nessuno ha il dovere di raccontare agli altri i propri peccati, di solito deve confessarli a Dio e a nessun altro.
> Spesso è dannoso raccontarli perché non tutti hanno la capacità di perdonare e di dimenticare che Dio ha.
> Potrebbero rimanere traumi, ferite e dubbi inutili che forse si trascinerebbero per il resto della vita.
> Dimentichi forse che l'uomo è anche un animale, non è solo spirito?


Purtroppo Giobbe, non riconosco alcun Dio, non me ne ritengo degno, e non voglio la gruccia che rappresenterebbe per le mie debolezze.
Le mie responsabilità le devo dapprima confessare a me stesso (ed è la parte più difficile), poi, se non riesco a venirne fuori, devo avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo davanti a coloro che ne stanno subendo e ne subiranno le conseguenze.
Non parlare a me, Giobbe, della dualità corpo/spirito. E' cosa di cui faccio studio introspettivo da quando sono nato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> beh, ma non è il manuale di galateo bensì riassunto di regolette da articolo di giornale per non incasinarsi la vita... senza tener conto che incasini gli altri e pure te stesso (vedi kid) più facendo strategie che ascoltando i propri bisogni!!!
> Non vuol dare insegnamenti, non ha fini didattici o morali, vuole solo... farti tenere salvo il fondoschiena....
> il suo intento lo raggiunge, anzi, l'ho trovato persino contradditorio e troppo moralista quando dice di dire tutto se c'è possibilità di essere scoperti o simili!!!
> Il fatto è che, come tutti questi 'dotti consigli' non tiene conto di una variabile: io sentimenti.


Quello che mi da più fastidio di questi articoli, è che c'è molta gente che non ha le armi per difendersene con spirito critico. Anzi, li prendono come oro colato.
Regole per non incasinarsi la vita? Una sola: non vivere.
Altrimenti ognuno si faccia carico di sè, e viva la propria vita per quello che ne sa fare tentando di non pestare troppi piedi.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> * Non si raccontano agli altri i nostri peccati.*
> 
> *Al contrario di quel che dice De Andrè, dal letame non nasce proprio niente.*
> 
> ...


 
e se questi sono gli esempi...  per fortuna noi siamo italiani.
diomio... ma che pochezza di cervello ha certa gente?


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e se questi sono gli esempi...  per fortuna noi siamo italiani.
> diomio... ma che pochezza di cervello ha certa gente?



http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article4961399.ece

Sono commenti ad un articolo on-line, come i commenti ad un post di un blog.
La percentuale di sciroccati che commenta normalmente è alta, anche tra gli italiani.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Regole per non incasinarsi la vita? Una sola: non vivere.*
> Altrimenti ognuno si faccia carico di sè, e viva la propria vita per quello che ne sa fare tentando di non pestare troppi piedi.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

*Giobbe*

scusa se te lo dico ma secondo me nella tua vita a un certo punto hai sterzato fortemente dalla parte opposta rispetto a dove stavi andando... non so perché ma mi dai questa sensazione...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma secondo me nella tua vita a un certo punto hai sterzato fortemente dalla parte opposta rispetto a dove stavi andando... non so perché ma mi dai questa sensazione...


 tratto dalla cronaca locale:
è stato un testacoda. gomme lisce e trazione posteriore.
abbattuto il cartello indicante il santuario.


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Evviva l'ipocrisia e i consigli della "posta del cuore"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Giobbe, da te non me l'aspettavo proprio.
> Ma......Sei un prete? Perchè in tal caso con l'ipocrisia ci potresti andare a braccetto (mi dispiacerebbe riconoscerti in una figura del genere: mi sembri un po' indottrinato, ma di solito né falso, né stupido)


Secondo me è un ex seminarista o un prete spretato.


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Nessuno ha il dovere di raccontare agli altri i propri peccati, di solito deve confessarli a Dio e a nessun altro.
> Spesso è dannoso raccontarli perché non tutti hanno la capacità di perdonare e di dimenticare che Dio ha.
> Potrebbero rimanere traumi, ferite e dubbi inutili che forse si trascinerebbero per il resto della vita.
> Dimentichi forse che l'uomo è anche un animale, non è solo spirito?


Se Dio esiste l'ultima cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno è la confessione! Martin Lutero docet!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Se Dio esiste l'ultima cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno è la confessione! Martin Lutero docet!


A parte i Luterani, Avalon, tu mi hai detto che ti piaccio, ma io ti adoro!


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A parte i Luterani, Avalon, tu mi hai detto che ti piaccio, ma io ti adoro!


Alce, lo dici a tutte quelle del forum, sei un vero marpione!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A parte i Luterani, Avalon, tu mi hai detto che ti piaccio, ma io ti adoro!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

:





kid ha detto:


> Alce, lo dici a tutte quelle del forum, sei un vero marpione!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Alce, lo dici a tutte quelle del forum, sei un vero marpione!


Non tutte........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Psst! Non dirlo a nessuno: solo a quelle che "promettono bene")


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non tutte........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei proprio come me: un gran piacione! E' una malattia lo sai?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

..... E poi io ora sono ufficialmente "a caccia". Chevvuoi dammè?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei proprio come me: un gran piacione! E' una malattia lo sai?


Sono malato?!
Un'"infermieraaaaaaaa" Prestooooo


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono malato?!
> Un'"infermieraaaaaaaa" Prestooooo









Eccola ! http://www.nothingburnsinhell.com/infermiera.jpg


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Eccola ! http://www.nothingburnsinhell.com/infermiera.jpg


Avalon, le somigli?
No perchè......
Stommmmmaaaaaaaleeeeee! Oddiodddiodddio! Comestommmaaaaaaleeeeeee
So' tttutto gooooonfioooooo!


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avalon, le somigli?
> No perchè......
> Stommmmmaaaaaaaleeeeee! Oddiodddiodddio! Comestommmaaaaaaleeeeeee
> So' tttutto gooooonfioooooo!


Ma almeno lasciami stare Avalon dai, era una mia fan! Sono stato cornificato per caso? Oh m...a!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avalon, le somigli?
> No perchè......
> Stommmmmaaaaaaaleeeeee! Oddiodddiodddio! Comestommmaaaaaaleeeeeee
> So' tttutto gooooonfioooooo!


Mi spiace Alce no! Sono molto più minuta e nonostante i capelli tiziano dicono che ho la faccia da brava bambina!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma almeno lasciami stare Avalon dai, era una mia fan! Sono stato cornificato per caso! Oh m...a!


Io sparo ad altezza....  donna!


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi spiace Alce no! Sono molto più minuta e nonostante i capelli tiziano dicono che ho la faccia da brava bambina!


Oh mio dio, hai i capelli rossi? Sto male pure io....


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mi spiace Alce no! Sono molto più minuta e nonostante i capelli tiziano dicono che ho la faccia da brava bambina!


Vabbenelosteeeeeeessssssoooooo!
Aaaaaaannnzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh mio dio, hai i capelli rossi? Sto male pure io....


Tu non sei ancora sulla piazza, io si.
Fatti in là, usurpatore!!!!!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tu non sei ancora sulla piazza, io si.
> Fatti in là, usurpatore!!!!!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vabbenelosteeeeeeessssssoooooo!
> Aaaaaaannnzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.zapster.it/biografia/Fanny-Ardant/fotografia-7

Basta litigare voi due! Siete tutti e due i miei cocchini. Volete sapere come sono (più giovane, più magra e rosso tiziano): cliccate sul link.


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> http://www.zapster.it/biografia/Fanny-Ardant/fotografia-7
> 
> Basta litigare voi due! Siete tutti e due i miei cocchini. Volete sapere come sono (più giovane, più magra e rosso tiziano): cliccate sul link.



Ero io il tuo cocchino, uffa!

Spero almeno che prima o poi Verena ceda alle mie lusinghe....


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> http://www.zapster.it/biografia/Fanny-Ardant/fotografia-7
> 
> Basta litigare voi due! Siete tutti e due i miei cocchini. Volete sapere come sono (più giovane, più magra e rosso tiziano): cliccate sul link.


 
Sto troooooppo maaaaleeeeee
Qualcuno mi accompaaaagna in baaaaaaaggnooooooo?


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sto troooooppo maaaaleeeeee
> Qualcuno mi accompaaaagna in baaaaaaaggnooooooo?


Non pensavo di fare così schifo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ero io il tuo cocchino, uffa!
> 
> Spero almeno che prima o poi Verena ceda alle mie lusinghe....


Fossi in te mi concentrerei totalmente su di lei 
( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  così ti togli dai piedi)


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Non pensavo di fare così schifo!


Ma che hai capito?!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Devo andare, ragazzi.
A domani.
Non fate niente che io non farei, eh!


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fossi in te mi concentrerei totalmente su di lei
> (
> 
> 
> ...


Si ma Verena è un osso duro eh...


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito?!!!


Che dovevi .......! insomma quello che si fa in bagno, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Che dovevi .......! insomma quello che si fa in bagno, no?


........e non si può fare in ufficio......


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Che dovevi .......! insomma quello che si fa in bagno, no?

























Alce, figù de mer!

Avalon, lascialo perdere poverino, è ancora confuso...

P.S.
Alce ma tu non dovevi concentrarti di più sul lavoro? In questo periodo posti più di chiunque altro!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si ma Verena è un osso duro eh...


Vai, vai, che se ti impegni ce la fai....... basta che vai!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vai, vai, che se ti impegni ce la fai....... basta che vai!


Guardate che la somiglianza con la signora non è un'idea mia (non sono così immodesta) ma di mio figlio che, durante il film Callas Forever si mise a strillare "Papà, papà corri c'è la mamma in televisione!" - Beata innocenza!


----------



## Old avalon (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Alce, figù de mer!
> 
> Avalon, lascialo perdere poverino, è ancora confuso...
> 
> ...




Sei lumbard?


----------



## Kid (18 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Sei lumbard?


No, son trentin!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si ma Verena è un osso duro eh...


oddio, che c'entro?!??


----------



## Verena67 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e se questi sono gli esempi...  per fortuna noi siamo italiani.
> diomio... ma che pochezza di cervello ha certa gente?



oddio, perché qui non diciamo le stesse cose?

Oscar è tra i fautori dell'"uomo infedele per DNA" (anche della donna, se è per questo).

Molti dicono che hanno troncato con l'amante, ma non si sono mai sentiti così vivi.

Altri che un "errore" gli è costato tutto.

Non mi sembrano considerazioni così irrealistiche, mi da' solo un po' fastidio il tono "divertito": non c'è proprio niente di divertente nell'adulterio, che sarebbe ora uscisse dai cliché da barzelletta!!


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo Giobbe, non riconosco alcun Dio, non me ne ritengo degno, e non voglio la gruccia che rappresenterebbe per le mie debolezze.
> Le mie responsabilità le devo dapprima confessare a me stesso (ed è la parte più difficile), poi, se non riesco a venirne fuori, devo avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo davanti a coloro che ne stanno subendo e ne subiranno le conseguenze.
> Non parlare a me, Giobbe, della dualità corpo/spirito. E' cosa di cui faccio studio introspettivo da quando sono nato.


 La Fede è come il Natale, quando arriva, arriva.
Sono d'accordo, la parte difficile è confessare a se stessi, ammettere di aver sbagliato. È la verità che ci rende liberi. La confessione è proprio questo, ammettere di essere deboli e suscettibili a cadere.
Quando acquisiamo questa consapevolezza, non serve a nulla mostrare la nostra miseria agli altri, perché adesso abbiamo capito il nostro errore, siamo persone diverse.
Se tu in gioventù hai avuto esperienze omosessuali dovresti adesso raccontarlo a tua moglie? A che scopo? In cosa arricchirebbe il vostro rapporto? Tu adesso sei diverso, non sei più quella persona.
Se per un periodo hai lavorato poco, per onestà dovresti raccontarlo al tuo direttore?
Se fai un colloquio per un nuovo lavoro, per essere onesto dovresti raccontare che in passato, in alcuni periodi producevi poco? Se sei pentito di esserti comportato così, perché mettere dubbi inutili nella testa di una persona?
Kid ne verrà fuori al momento giusto. Forse non si è ancora veramente pentito oppure si è pentito ma non ha ancora sofferto abbastanza, chi lo sa? Ha fatto una cazzata e adesso ne paga le conseguenze. È tutta esperienza, alla fine quando ne uscirà, sarà un uomo migliore.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma secondo me nella tua vita a un certo punto hai sterzato fortemente dalla parte opposta rispetto a dove stavi andando... non so perché ma mi dai questa sensazione...



Quando perdi tutto, o quasi tutto, ti aggrappi all'essenziale, a quello che non passa.
Peccato che quando le cose incominciano ad andare discretamente, ci si dimentica di quello che è importante e si torna a inseguire le cose futili.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Secondo me è un ex seminarista o un prete spretato.



Nessuno dei due.
Secondo me, in questo forum molti hanno vecchi traumi e questioni irrisolte con la Chiesa e con Dio.
È abbastanza comune, li hanno o li hanno avuti quasi tutti.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Se Dio esiste l'ultima cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno è la confessione! Martin Lutero docet!



Anche i protestanti si confessano, solo che lo fanno  rivolgendosi direttamente a Dio, senza intermediari.
Ma non ascoltano la formula dell'assoluzione alla fine della confessione:
 "Dio, Padre di misericordia, che ha riconciliato a sé il mondo nella morte e risurrezione del suo Figlio, e ha effuso lo Spirito Santo per la remissione dei peccati, ti conceda, mediante il ministero della Chiesa, il perdono e la pace. E io ti assolvo dai tuoi peccati nel nome del Padre, del Figlio e dello Spirito Santo".
La confessione dei cattolici fa bene al cuore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Fede è come il Natale, quando arriva, arriva.
> Sono d'accordo, la parte difficile è confessare a se stessi, ammettere di aver sbagliato. È la verità che ci rende liberi. La confessione è proprio questo, ammettere di essere deboli e suscettibili a cadere.
> Quando acquisiamo questa consapevolezza, non serve a nulla mostrare *la nostra miseria* agli altri, perché adesso abbiamo capito il nostro errore, siamo persone diverse.
> *Se tu in gioventù hai avuto esperienze omosessuali dovresti adesso raccontarlo a tua moglie?* A che scopo? In cosa arricchirebbe il vostro rapporto? Tu adesso sei diverso, non sei più quella persona.
> ...


Già solo questo passaggio la dice lunga sul "pacchetto valori" di cui disponi, Giobbe.
Il "pastore tedesco" ha colpito ancora!


----------



## Kid (19 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già solo questo passaggio la dice lunga sul "pacchetto valori" di cui disponi, Giobbe.
> Il "pastore tedesco" ha colpito ancora!



Beh Alce, religione e omosessualità non sono mai andate d'accordo, mi sembra logico. Si può condividerlo o meno ma è così!


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando perdi tutto, o quasi tutto, *ti aggrappi* all'essenziale, a quello che non passa.
> Peccato che quando le cose incominciano ad andare discretamente, ci si dimentica di quello che è importante e si torna a inseguire le cose futili.


Ecco Giobbe, è l'aggrapparsi che non mi piace.


----------



## Old avalon (19 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Fede è come il Natale, quando arriva, arriva.
> Sono d'accordo, la parte difficile è confessare a se stessi, ammettere di aver sbagliato. È la verità che ci rende liberi. La confessione è proprio questo, ammettere di essere deboli e suscettibili a cadere.
> Quando acquisiamo questa consapevolezza, non serve a nulla mostrare la nostra miseria agli altri, perché adesso abbiamo capito il nostro errore, siamo persone diverse.
> Se tu in gioventù hai avuto esperienze omosessuali dovresti adesso raccontarlo a tua moglie? A che scopo? In cosa arricchirebbe il vostro rapporto? Tu adesso sei diverso, non sei più quella persona.
> ...




i "BUONI CATTOLICI" non si smentiscono mai: l'importante è salvare le apparenze e pararsi il culo.  E bravi i sepolcri imbiancati!!!!!! Quanti ne ho visti come tè in Università Cattolica (tutti regolamente iscritti a CL).


----------



## Old avalon (19 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Beh Alce, religione e omosessualità non sono mai andate d'accordo, mi sembra logico. Si può condividerlo o meno ma è così!


Mai in pubblico: i bambini li molestano sempre in privato e nei conventi si sono sempre inchiappettati a luci spente!


----------



## Kid (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mai in pubblico: i bambini li molestano sempre in privato e nei conventi si sono sempre inchiappettati a luci spente!



Non confondiamo la religione cattolica con il vero cristianesimo...

P.S.

Siamo leggermente OT comunque...


----------



## Old giulia (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> i "BUONI CATTOLICI" non si smentiscono mai: l'importante è salvare le apparenze e pararsi il culo. E bravi i sepolcri imbiancati!!!!!! Quanti ne ho visti come tè in Università Cattolica (tutti regolamente iscritti a CL).


Ti riferisci al thè? Anche a me piace berlo...


----------



## Old avalon (19 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al thè? Anche a me piace berlo...


Sorry darling!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mai in pubblico: i bambini li molestano sempre in privato e nei conventi si sono sempre inchiappettati a luci spente!


Avalon, oggi non ce la faccio, e nel WE non so se ci riesco, ma ti prometto che da lunedì te la batto a martello. Filo spietato, promesso!
Porta pazienza


----------



## Old avalon (19 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avalon, oggi non ce la faccio, e nel WE non so se ci riesco, ma ti prometto che da lunedì te la batto a martello. Filo spietato, promesso!
> Porta pazienza


Non so se riuscirò a resistere tanto a lungo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Fede è come il Natale, quando arriva, arriva.
> Sono d'accordo, la parte difficile è confessare a se stessi, ammettere di aver sbagliato. È la verità che ci rende liberi. La confessione è proprio questo, ammettere di essere deboli e suscettibili a cadere.
> Quando acquisiamo questa consapevolezza, non serve a nulla mostrare la nostra miseria agli altri, perché adesso abbiamo capito il nostro errore, siamo persone diverse.
> Se tu in gioventù hai avuto esperienze omosessuali dovresti adesso raccontarlo a tua moglie? A che scopo? In cosa arricchirebbe il vostro rapporto? Tu adesso sei diverso, non sei più quella persona.
> ...


Secondo me stavolta hai fatto esempi sbagliati (a parte l'idea fissa dell'omosessualità come errore da cui redimersi) perché un conto è un rapporto professionale, un conto un rapporto sentimentale.
Qualsiasi tipo di esperienza ha avuto o avesse avuto un marito o una moglie, va raccontata (non confessata, eh?:0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




    perché se non si parte su una basa di sincerità e trasparenza non potrà mai arrivare a un vero rapporto di intimità. Sono le esperienze fatte e la risonanza che hanno avuto in noi a fare di noi quel che siamo, la riservatezza in questi caso è reticenza di chi non si vuole davvero aprire all'altro.


----------



## Old matilde (19 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Mai in pubblico: i bambini li molestano sempre in privato e nei conventi si sono sempre inchiappettati a luci spente!



*sei gravemente offensiva*, ci sono persone che danno la vita nella fede, in ogni religione, rispettale. E rispetta chi scrive e legge qui.


----------



## Old avalon (19 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> *sei gravemente offensiva*, ci sono persone che danno la vita nella fede, in ogni religione, rispettale. E rispetta chi scrive e legge qui.


Negare l'evidenza storica e l'attualità (sentito parlare degli scandali dei preti pedofili in giro per il mondo) non serve a nulla. E in ogni caso chi non rispetta la fede è chi compie determinati atti! Ovviamente non si fa' di ogni erba un fascio, ma nemmeno ci si può mettere le fette di salame sugli occhi!


----------



## Old matilde (19 Dicembre 2008)

*OT*



avalon ha detto:


> Mai in pubblico: *i bambini li molestano sempre in privato e nei conventi si sono sempre inchiappettati a luci spente!*





avalon ha detto:


> Negare l'evidenza storica e l'attualità (sentito parlare degli scandali dei preti pedofili in giro per il mondo) non serve a nulla. E in ogni caso chi non rispetta la fede è chi compie determinati atti! Ovviamente non si fa' di ogni erba un fascio, ma nemmeno ci si può mettere le fette di salame sugli occhi!


Perchè non apri un 3d in diquisizioni culturali sul tema?
Non ho negato niente, ti ho scritto che
sei stata offensiva, anche nella risposta che scrivi qui.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> *sei gravemente offensiva*, ci sono persone che danno la vita nella fede, in ogni religione, rispettale. E rispetta chi scrive e legge qui.


STANDING OVATION!


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2008)

*Voglio invitarvi al cinema ...*

... vi va?

Purtroppo e' in inglese ... ma ci sono i sottotitoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' lungo, ma merita di essere visto.

Buona visione


http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Flash&d_op=getit&id=11068​


----------



## Old giulia (19 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me stavolta hai fatto esempi sbagliati (a parte l'idea fissa dell'omosessualità come errore da cui redimersi) perché un conto è un rapporto professionale, un conto un rapporto sentimentale.
> Qualsiasi tipo di esperienza ha avuto o avesse avuto un marito o una moglie, va raccontata (non confessata, eh?:0003
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Poi... un conto è aver vissuto storie prima della venuta di una moglie, è altra storia, quel che è stato è stato.
Ma dal momento che esiste una moglie/marito, l'esperienza andrebbe raccontata, specialmente se sentimentale, specialmente se "contagia il rapporto conuigale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> STANDING OVATION!


Le Pie Donne che fanno la "ola": uno spettacolo da non perdere!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Dicembre 2008)

e ci mettiamo pure il tanga.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e ci mettiamo pure il tanga.




















   tutte tutte?


----------



## Verena67 (20 Dicembre 2008)

chi c'ha un bel culo, si!


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi c'ha un bel culo, si!




























   Vere...


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e ci mettiamo pure *il tanga*.



ORRORE!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORE!!!


Hai ragione Marì. 
Non confondiamo il tanga con il perizoma!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi c'ha un bel culo, si!


quindi dici che vedremo qualcuno col tanga in testa?


----------



## Verena67 (20 Dicembre 2008)

questa non l'ho capita....! Ah, dici che c'abbiamo la faccia come il culo?


----------



## Old giulia (20 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> quindi dici che vedremo qualcuno col tanga in testa?


 

















  bella questa!


io preferisco le brasiliane... ma per voi ragazuole metto pure il tanga... o il perizoma... o anche nulla!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita....! Ah, dici che c'abbiamo la faccia come il culo?


Ipotesi, qulcuno, magari, non necessariamente tutte


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me stavolta hai fatto esempi sbagliati (a parte l'idea fissa dell'omosessualità come errore da cui redimersi) perché un conto è un rapporto professionale, un conto un rapporto sentimentale.
> Qualsiasi tipo di esperienza ha avuto o avesse avuto un marito o una moglie, va raccontata (non confessata, eh?:0003
> 
> 
> ...



Ho fatto l'esempio dei rapporti omosessuali, ma avrei potuto fare l'esempio di uno che frequentava prostitute, partecipava a orge ecc. Potrebbe trattarsi di qualsiasi azione di cui uno si è pentito e che adesso si vergogna di renderla pubblica.
Non faccio distinzioni tra rapporti professionali e sentimentali: sono tutti peccati e in generale non devono essere raccontati a nessuno.
Il passato è passato, se lo dimentica Dio, a maggior ragione dobbiamo dimenticarcelo anche noi.
Una volta che il peccato è stato confessato non esiste più, è inutile rimuginarci sopra, i sensi di colpa successivi alla confessione vengono dal demonio e non da Dio.
Il peggior peccato è quello di non credere nell'amore di Dio, di non fidarsi del Suo perdono (è il peccato di Giuda che si è impiccato).
Ha senso raccontare il peccato quando non se n'è ancora completamente usciti, per chiedere consigli. Oppure quando la nostra esperienza può aiutare qualcuno.
Per esempio una ex drogata, potrebbe raccontare la sua esperienza ad altri drogati per aiutarli e per aiutare se stessa a guardare in faccia la cruda realtà in cui era precipitata smettendo di “raccontarsela”.
Ma non deve raccontare al datore di lavoro, ai genitori o al marito i dettagli di come si prostituiva, per esempio. Non fa nessun bene a queste persone conoscere questi fatti.
Un ex traditore può raccontare la sua esperienza qui sul forum per aiutare altri traditori.
Oppure un traditore che è ancora in dubbio sul fatto di tagliare i rapporti con l'amante, può raccontarsi qui sul forum, ma non deve confessarlo alla moglie perché le spezzerebbe il cuore inutilmente.
Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere un cammino di santità che si percorre in due.
Dovrebbe essere anche un cammino a due di cura interiore.
Il coniuge è il “prossimo” più prossimo che esiste, se non c'è intimità con lui, non c'è con nessuno.
Questa intimità dovrebbe permettere l'aprirsi reciprocamente per curare le ferite e i traumi che la vita ci ha inferto.
Sono tutti problemi irrisolti che ci tormentano ancora, che ci fanno ancora male e danno.
Ma i peccati confessati a Dio sono una parentesi chiusa: io so di aver sbagliato e mi sono pentito, non c'è nulla di irrisolto.
Anche se il mio problema non fosse completamente digerito e risolto, non posso, nel tentativo di liberarmi di un trauma io, provocarne uno a mia moglie.
La moglie non ha fatto niente, non è giusto che lei paghi le colpe di Kid.
Non è per nulla certo che Kid si sentirebbe meglio dopo aver confessato il tradimento alla moglie.
L'unica cosa sicura è il macigno che cadrà sul cuore della moglie.
Per chiarirsi le idee Kid può raccontarsi qui dentro, con uno psicologo, con un religioso, con un amico. Ma deve preservare la moglie da inutili sofferenze e il suo matrimonio da inutili rischi.


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio dei rapporti omosessuali, ma avrei potuto fare l'esempio di uno che frequentava prostitute, partecipava a orge ecc. Potrebbe trattarsi di qualsiasi azione di cui uno si è pentito e che adesso si vergogna di renderla pubblica.
> Non faccio distinzioni tra rapporti professionali e sentimentali: sono tutti peccati e in generale non devono essere raccontati a nessuno.
> Il passato è passato, se lo dimentica Dio, *DIO non dimentica, DIO perdona
> 
> ...



E mi fermo qui ... lascio a Persa il piacere.


Felice ferragosto amigo!


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E mi fermo qui ... lascio a Persa il piacere.
> 
> 
> Felice ferragosto amigo!


No, dimentica proprio.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le Pie Donne che fanno la "ola": uno spettacolo da non perdere!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ipotesi, qulcuno, magari, non necessariamente tutte


Questo si che è essere uno che dice di non giudicare gli altri...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2008)

Già, Fedi.

Del resto lui mica si è sposato una "pia donna", eh!! Ma una che qui è entrata per parlare dei suoi orgasmi multipli....!


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> No, dimentica proprio.


Dopo essere venuto a contatto con un uomo religioso, sento sempre  il bisogno di lavarmi le mani. (F. Nietzsche) 
Chissa' perche'?

Per conoscere la religione di una persona non dobbiamo  ascoltare la fede che dice di professare, ma dobbiamo trovare il suo tipo di  intolleranza. ( E. Hoffer ) 


La fede è d'oro, l'entusiasmo è d'argento, il fanatismo è di  piombo. (U. Ojetti)


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già, Fedi.
> 
> Del resto lui mica si è sposato una "pia donna", eh!! Ma una che qui è entrata per parlare dei suoi orgasmi multipli....!


Brutta cosa l'invidia: acuisce la memoria.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio dei rapporti omosessuali, ma avrei potuto fare l'esempio di uno che frequentava prostitute, partecipava a orge ecc. Potrebbe trattarsi di qualsiasi azione di cui uno si è pentito e che adesso si vergogna di renderla pubblica.
> Non faccio distinzioni tra rapporti professionali e sentimentali: sono tutti peccati e in generale non devono essere raccontati a nessuno.
> Il passato è passato, se lo dimentica Dio, a maggior ragione dobbiamo dimenticarcelo anche noi.
> Una volta che il peccato è stato confessato non esiste più, è inutile rimuginarci sopra, i sensi di colpa successivi alla confessione vengono dal demonio e non da Dio.
> ...


Belle balle!!!
Io sono ciò che sono anche per il mio passato e se nascondo qualcosa che ho vissuto perché me ne vergogno alla persona con cui dovrei costruire l'intimità e progettare la vita fondo il rapporto con la menzogna!!!
Qualsiasi dei comportamenti che tu hai indicato come peccato condizionano in un modo o nell'altro, magari con l'eccessiva severità o con l'eccessiva comprensione, il futuro atteggiamento nei confronti del partner e dei futuri figli, non sono cose che si possano tacere senza minare alla bade il nuovo rapporto.
Qui non stiamo parlando di dovuta riservatezza all'inizio di una relazione, ma di un rapporto in cui ci si impegna per il futuro!!
La Chiesa non dice nulla del genere, le dici solo tu.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Brutta cosa l'invidia: acuisce la memoria.......


un' invidiona!!! (specie per l'orgasmo multiplo...come bel sai, le pie donne sono anorgasmiche...!)


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Belle balle!!!
> Io sono ciò che sono anche per il mio passato e se nascondo qualcosa che ho vissuto perché me ne vergogno alla persona con cui dovrei costruire l'intimità e progettare la vita fondo il rapporto con la menzogna!!!
> Qualsiasi dei comportamenti che tu hai indicato come peccato condizionano in un modo o nell'altro, magari con l'eccessiva severità o con l'eccessiva comprensione, il futuro atteggiamento nei confronti del partner e dei futuri figli, non sono cose che si possano tacere senza minare alla bade il nuovo rapporto.
> Qui non stiamo parlando di dovuta riservatezza all'inizio di una relazione, ma di un rapporto in cui ci si impegna per il futuro!!
> La Chiesa non dice nulla del genere, le dici solo tu.


Un rapporto completamente trasparente sarebbe ideale ma solo in teoria, nella pratica non funzionerebbe.
Un'intimità assoluta può esserci solo con Dio, con il coniuge sarà sempre parziale.
Perché il coniuge non ha i mezzi per capire e giudicare le situazioni e le conseguenze come può farlo Dio. Sapere determinate cose creerebbe solo dubbi inutili e interpretazioni sbagliate: complicherebbe ancora di più il rapporto.
L'intimità nella coppia è una conquista graduale, non è un diritto conoscere tutte le miserie del coniuge. Ci si apre e si espone le proprie fragilità solo se si è sicuri che quello che diciamo non verrà usato contro di noi. L'altro deve entrare in punta di piedi nel mondo di chi decide di aprirsi.
Sono tutte impressioni mie, non della Chiesa.
Non ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci in particolare quando dici “La Chiesa non dice nulla del genere, le dici solo tu.”


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un rapporto completamente trasparente sarebbe ideale ma solo in teoria, nella pratica non funzionerebbe.
> Un'intimità assoluta può esserci solo con Dio, con il coniuge sarà sempre parziale.
> Perché il coniuge non ha i mezzi per capire e giudicare le situazioni e le conseguenze come può farlo Dio. Sapere determinate cose creerebbe solo dubbi inutili e interpretazioni sbagliate: complicherebbe ancora di più il rapporto.
> L'intimità nella coppia è una conquista graduale, non è un diritto conoscere tutte le miserie del coniuge. *Ci si apre e si espone le proprie fragilità solo se si è sicuri che quello che diciamo non verrà usato contro di noi*. L'altro deve entrare in punta di piedi nel mondo di chi decide di aprirsi.
> ...


Il rosso è risposto dal viola, tuo.
Appunto se non si è sicuri del partner e non ci si sente di aprirsi non ci si impegna neppure in una relazione duratura, convivenza con figli, matrimonio.
Poi che aprirsi non dia la sicurezza che lo faccia anche l'altro si sa come non si può sapere se la fiducia che si dà sia contraccambiata e bem riposta.
Io ho sbagliato a dar fiducia, ma non ho sbagliato ad aprirmi.
Ovvero ha sbagliato la persona, ma non il principio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Belle balle!!!
> Io sono ciò che sono anche per il mio passato e se nascondo qualcosa che ho vissuto perché me ne vergogno alla persona con cui dovrei costruire l'intimità e progettare la vita fondo il rapporto con la menzogna!!!
> Qualsiasi dei comportamenti che tu hai indicato come peccato condizionano in un modo o nell'altro, magari con l'eccessiva severità o con l'eccessiva comprensione, il futuro atteggiamento nei confronti del partner e dei futuri figli, non sono cose che si possano tacere senza minare alla bade il nuovo rapporto.
> Qui non stiamo parlando di dovuta riservatezza all'inizio di una relazione, ma di un rapporto in cui ci si impegna per il futuro!!
> La Chiesa non dice nulla del genere, le dici solo tu.


 Acc! Mi rode! Ma devo quotarti, Persa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 In pieno.
Salvo solo l'ultima frase: la Chiesa non dice _esplicitamente_ cose del genere, ma è d'uso che dica questo ed altro in maniera più o meno celata attraverso i mille metodi di cui dispone.
La stessa invenzione della _confessione_ è nata, ed è stata usata ampiamente, come strumento per la gestione del "popolino", santificando quello che in definitiva non è praticamente mai stato altro che un metodo di "intelligence", le cui informazioni venivano poi gestite alla bisogna per imporre quel potere che la Chiesa non ha mai disdegnato, anzi, ha sempre ricercato ed applicato più che ha potuto.
L'ipocrisia è sempre stata alla base di ogni fede religiosa, in quanto la fede stessa non è mai stata altro che strumento per approfittare della credulità altrui a favore di una ristretta casta sacerdotale.
Conosco alcuni (pochi) preti onesti, e sono loro stessi i primi a vergognarsi del mezzo che è stato messo loro in mano. Sono sempre in lotta con i loro superiori perchè pretendono di fare davvero del bene, mentre dall'alto viene chiesto loro di....... fare politica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un' invidiona!!! (specie per l'orgasmo multiplo...come bel sai, *le pie donne sono anorgasmiche*...!)


Si notano difatti sintomi di una certa _carenza_, che non significa necessariamente mancanza, ma magari scarsa _assimilazione_ delle dosi ricevute........


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un rapporto completamente trasparente sarebbe ideale ma solo in teoria, nella pratica non funzionerebbe.
> Un'intimità assoluta può esserci solo con Dio, con il coniuge sarà sempre parziale.
> Perché il coniuge non ha i mezzi per capire e giudicare le situazioni e le conseguenze come può farlo Dio. Sapere determinate cose creerebbe solo dubbi inutili e interpretazioni sbagliate: complicherebbe ancora di più il rapporto.
> L'intimità nella coppia è una conquista graduale, non è un diritto conoscere tutte le miserie del coniuge. Ci si apre e si espone le proprie fragilità solo se si è sicuri che quello che diciamo non verrà usato contro di noi. L'altro deve entrare in punta di piedi nel mondo di chi decide di aprirsi.
> ...



Questo è veramente l'agire contorto e contraddittorio della Chiesa.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il rosso è risposto dal viola, tuo.
> Appunto se non si è sicuri del partner e non ci si sente di aprirsi non ci si impegna neppure in una relazione duratura, convivenza con figli, matrimonio.
> Poi che aprirsi non dia la sicurezza che lo faccia anche l'altro si sa come non si può sapere se la fiducia che si dà sia contraccambiata e bem riposta.
> Io ho sbagliato a dar fiducia, ma non ho sbagliato ad aprirmi.
> Ovvero ha sbagliato la persona, ma non il principio.



Vediamo l'atto di aprire la propria intimità all'altro sotto angolazioni diverse.
Per te è necessario per conoscere profondamente il coniuge e comportarsi di conseguenza.
Per me serve a “curare” il cuore di chi decide di aprirsi.
Può essere curato un trauma infantile, il dolore per la perdita di un figlio o di una persona cara, un passato vissuto in modo sbagliato ecc.
Chiedo scusa a G. per usarla come esempio.

Se G. incontrasse l'uomo della sua vita, dovrebbe raccontargli del demente?
Se per lei il tradimento fosse già una cosa chiarita e superata, perché dovrebbe raccontare questa parte della sua vita?
Il futuro marito disporrebbe dei mezzi per valutare il comportamento passato di G.?
Potrebbe prevederne il comportamento futuro?
Secondo me il passato è passato e i nostri peccati devono essere consegnati a Dio come qualcosa che non ci appartiene più.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Vediamo l'atto di aprire la propria intimità all'altro sotto angolazioni diverse.
> Per te è necessario per conoscere profondamente il coniuge e comportarsi di conseguenza.
> Per me serve a “curare” il cuore di chi decide di aprirsi.
> Può essere curato un trauma infantile, il dolore per la perdita di un figlio o di una persona cara, un passato vissuto in modo sbagliato ecc.
> ...


scusa giobbe se mi intrometto, ma... sì!!!
che relazione è quella con un uomo cui non posso raccontare un momento di cambiamento così profondo nella mia vita? Le consapevolezze, le bassezze anche, cui sono arrivata, fanno parte di me!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa giobbe se mi intrometto, ma... sì!!!
> che relazione è quella con un uomo cui non posso raccontare un momento di cambiamento così profondo nella mia vita? Le consapevolezze, le bassezze anche, cui sono arrivata, fanno parte di me!!!



Avete finito di utilizzare il mio thread per questioni filosofiche? E lasciate stare Giobbe, uno dei pochi che si comporta ancora da vero credente! 

Baci a tutti


----------



## Grande82 (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Avete finito di utilizzare il mio thread per questioni filosofiche? E lasciate stare Giobbe, uno dei pochi che si comporta ancora da vero credente!
> 
> Baci a tutti


.... dì la verità che sei contento che il tuo tread è il primo dell'elenco...............
PS mica attaccavo giobbe!! Rispondevo!! E' il mio caso!!


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .... dì la verità che sei contento che il tuo tread è il primo dell'elenco...............
> PS mica attaccavo giobbe!! Rispondevo!! E' il mio caso!!



Lo so cara, ho utilizzato il tuo reply per esternare le mie elucubrazioni cervellotiche! 

Vado molto fiero del mio thread, una pietra miliare di tutti i forum nella rete!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Negli oscar del forum bisognerebbe aggiungere la voce "Thread dell'anno". Mio a man basse!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so cara, ho utilizzato il tuo reply per esternare le mie elucubrazioni cervellotiche!
> 
> Vado molto fiero del mio thread, una pietra miliare di tutti i forum nella rete!
> 
> ...


Non vorrei deluderti , ma il td dell'anno è quello della pecora !


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non vorrei deluderti , ma il td dell'anno è quello della pecora !


Tzz, è come gli oscar del cinema... si premiano le fuffe al posto dei capolavori veri!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tzz, è come gli oscar del cinema... si premiano le fuffe al posto dei capolavori veri!


conta molto l'originalità ( il trash va di moda  ! )  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> conta molto l'originalità ( il trash va di moda  ! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tristemente vero....


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tristemente vero....



Però però... se ti vai a leggere ogni singolo post sono convinto che troverai di tutto un pò... dalla gastronomia al sesso a tre. Più originale e vario di così!


----------



## ranatan (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tristemente vero....


Ciao Kid. Come va?
Raccontaci qualcosa così ti riappropri del tuo thread


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Come va?
> Raccontaci qualcosa così ti riappropri del tuo thread


Ma sai che volevo giusto postare qualcosa oggi? Se riesco a farlo in giornata, vi racconterò qualche novità succosa.... finalmente!


Ciao cara


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tzz, è come gli oscar del cinema... si premiano le fuffe al posto dei capolavori veri!


Come ti odio quando fai la "ruota"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ti odio quando fai la "ruota"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa la tordaggine... che è la "ruota"?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa la tordaggine... che è la "ruota"?


Non tordo: pavone!


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non tordo: pavone!



Lo ammetto, lo sono!


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, lo sono!



Ciao  a tutti, non pensavate mica di esservi liberati di me giusto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Volevo solo aggiornarvi sul mio stato di salute mentale...
Dunque, dal punto di vista emotivo, vado ad "ondate". Qualche giorno mi sembra di stare bene e di non pensare più a lei, in altri (solitamente quando qualcosa con lei non và... lo so, sono uno stronzo) il ricordo di lei si fa sentire ancora in maniera bruciante.

Tuttavia, l'aspetto più positivo di questi ultimi mesi, è quello di aver catalogato la mia furbata extra coniugale come una grossa cazzata, non per l'essermi perso per un'altra, ma per aver tradito mia moglie. Grossa sbruffonata davvero da parte mia. 
Imperdonabile. 
Insomma, mi sento un vile coglione narcisista.

Dal punto di vista fisico sono uno straccio, ogni giorno ne ho una. Somatizzo tutto lo stress alla grande!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Passiamo alla nota più dolente: il sesso. Pigliatemi in giro, non me ne frega nulla, ma stavo pensando di provare il viagra! Sono un morto vivente, non ho mai voglia, mi vergogno quasi (si, ero uno stallone imbizzarrito una volta....) della mia situazione. Oltretutto la cosa comincia a pesare pure a lei e questo non fa che peggiorare le cose...

Un bacione a tutti.

P.S.
Vi leggo spesso eh, solo che posto poco o nulla in attesa che le acque si siano placate completamente.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Kid, e ci lasci così?!

Io che stavo preparando un intero servizio fotografico solo per teeee? (scherzo)

A parte tutto, la cosa che più mi preoccupa (in senso teorico) è la tua "Inappetenza" sessuale.

Ci può stare, se fosse collegata a stress, stanchezza, tutto quello che voi, ma tu stesso fai un parallelo tra questa e la fine della tua relazione extra.

Non è mca una cosina da niente....


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, e ci lasci così?!
> 
> Io che stavo preparando un intero servizio fotografico solo per teeee? (scherzo)
> 
> ...



E lo dici a me Vere? Sono preoccupatissimo... eppure è nato tutto da lì... vado da un sessuologo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E lo dici a me Vere? Sono preoccupatissimo... eppure è nato tutto da lì... vado da un sessuologo?


Ma tua moglie come se la cava con la "rianimazione"?
Si da da fare o è passiva e se ne resta li a contemplare il "cristo caduto" con aria sconsolata?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Oh gioia (Alce).

Non solo tradita, deve anche fargli la danza del ventre per rianimarlo?!


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie come se la cava con la "rianimazione"?
> Si da da fare o è passiva e se ne resta li a contemplare il "cristo caduto" con aria sconsolata?



Ogni tanto si sforza di darmi una mano ma solitamente non aiuta molto.... 

Ciao Alce, vecchio mio


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oh gioia (Alce).
> 
> Non solo tradita, deve anche fargli la danza del ventre per rianimarlo?!





kid ha detto:


> Ogni tanto si sforza di darmi una mano ma solitamente non aiuta molto....
> 
> Ciao Alce, vecchio mio


Magari sono rimasto indietro, ma mi sembra che la signora non sia al corrente delle corna, quindi questo non c'entra.
C'entra il fatto che vede il marito un po' demotivato, quindi penso di logica che ci si aspetti un pochino di partecipazione ed aiuto.

Personalmente sono sposato a qualcuno che il massimo della partecipazione nelle fasi di preriscaldamento lo da sotto forma di "appoggio" (fisico) con leggero movimento alternato. Giusto per comunicare "guarda che se po' ffà".
Se Kid, come conferma, si trova in una situazione del genere, posso capire le difficoltà.


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Magari sono rimasto indietro, ma mi sembra che la signora non sia al corrente delle corna, quindi questo non c'entra.
> C'entra il fatto che vede il marito un po' demotivato, quindi penso di logica che ci si aspetti un pochino di partecipazione ed aiuto.
> 
> Personalmente sono sposato a qualcuno che il massimo della partecipazione nelle fasi di preriscaldamento lo da sotto forma di "appoggio" (fisico) con leggero movimento alternato. Giusto per comunicare "guarda che se po' ffà".
> Se Kid, come conferma, si trova in una situazione del genere, posso capire le difficoltà.


Confermo, ma non le do colpe, in quanto non ho mai avuto bisogno di alcun appoggio o conferma per accendermi.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid, io da un sessuologo, fossi in te, ci andrei.
hai fatto trenta capendo cosa vuoi davvero e cosa è accaduto fra voi. fai 31 e rimetti in piedi le cose! 
Oppure prendi il coraggio a 4 mani e vattene a stare da solo per un pò. coprendoti il capo di cenere, se lo puoi. 
Con questa donna devi passare circa i procssimi 50anni. e la maggior parte di giovinezza. che abbiano un senso!

PS avete provato un fine settimana rigenerante?


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, io da un sessuologo, fossi in te, ci andrei.
> hai fatto trenta capendo cosa vuoi davvero e cosa è accaduto fra voi. fai 31 e rimetti in piedi le cose!
> Oppure prendi il coraggio a 4 mani e vattene a stare da solo per un pò. coprendoti il capo di cenere, se lo puoi.
> Con questa donna devi passare circa i procssimi 50anni. e la maggior parte di giovinezza. che abbiano un senso!
> ...


Andarmene sarebbe impossibile perchè abbiamo delle responsabilità in comune. Lei non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere. In Febbraio andremo al mare... vedremo se porterà benefici....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Confermo, ma non le do colpe, in quanto non ho mai avuto bisogno di alcun appoggio o conferma per accendermi.


Certo, pure io, ancora adesso sono quello che parte per primo, ma tu sei provato da sensi di colpa e confronti, quindi probabilmente avresti bisogno di un po' di ripresa di contatto con l'intimità tua e sua.
Non si tratta di danza del ventre, come dice Vere, ma di mostrarti che ti è vicina e ti desidera, che le manchi davvero, anche in quel senso.
Io nel mio caso non ho sensi di colpa, anzi, ho istinti di "rivincita" e a  volte pure di "punizione", quindi non faccio particolare fatica, ma certo non mi dispiacerebbe sentirmi desiderato. Non credo ci voglia molto, da parte di una donna, per attizzare il proprio uomo, a me basta pochissimo, immagino possa bastare poco pure a te, ma che che almeno quel poco ci sia.
Ne parlate apertamente?


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, pure io, ancora adesso sono quello che parte per primo, ma tu sei provato da sensi di colpa e confronti, quindi probabilmente avresti bisogno di un po' di ripresa di contatto con l'intimità tua e sua.
> Non si tratta di danza del ventre, come dice Vere, ma di mostrarti che ti è vicina e ti desidera, che le manchi davvero, anche in quel senso.
> Io nel mio caso non ho sensi di colpa, anzi, ho istinti di "rivincita" e a  volte pure di "punizione", quindi non faccio particolare fatica, ma certo non mi dispiacerebbe sentirmi desiderato. Non credo ci voglia molto, da parte di una donna, per attizzare il proprio uomo, a me basta pochissimo, immagino possa bastare poco pure a te, ma che che almeno quel poco ci sia.
> Ne parlate apertamente?


Più o meno ne abbiamo parlato, ma ho sempre cercato di farle prendere sottogamba il problema bollandolo come semplice "stress". Ma non durerà a lungo....


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Andarmene sarebbe impossibile perchè abbiamo delle responsabilità in comune. Lei non accetterebbe mai una cosa del genere. *In Febbraio andremo al mare... vedremo se porterà benefici....*


In febbraio? 

Ma non e' un po presto per il mare, l'acqua e' ancora fredda!


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> In febbraio?
> 
> Ma non e' un po presto per il mare, l'acqua e' ancora fredda!


A Sharm dovrebbero essere un pò meglio che in riviera....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> In febbraio?
> 
> Ma non e' un po presto per il mare, l'acqua e' ancora fredda!


 se vai alle maldive no.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Più o meno ne abbiamo parlato, ma ho sempre cercato di farle prendere sottogamba il problema bollandolo come semplice "stress". Ma non durerà a lungo....


infatti peggiorerà se non fai nulla. esperienza diretta.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A Sharm dovrebbero essere un pò meglio che in riviera....





Anna A ha detto:


> se vai alle maldive no.



OK, pensavo qui da noi.


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti peggiorerà se non fai nulla. esperienza diretta.


Non ne dubito Anna... so di dover fare qualcosa....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Più o meno ne abbiamo parlato, ma ho sempre cercato di farle prendere sottogamba il problema bollandolo come semplice "stress". Ma non durerà a lungo....


Certo non puoi pretendere che finga, ma non credo sia giusto neppure da parte tua portarla a sottovalutare il problema. Da un consulente andateci magari entrambi.....
E poi forse neanche. Cacchio, forse è meglio puntare verso un piccolo ribaltamento di tutta la vostra vita, un po' come far "prendere aria" algli armadi. Tentare di rinnovare il rapporto puntando verso attività comuni, e l'intesa sessuale potrebbe, spero, riprendere naturalmente, grazie proprio ad un rinnovato contatto tra voi in altre cose.
Hai idea di qualcosa che possiate affrontare insieme? Un progetto di qualche genere, anche semplice, ma che coinvolga davvero tutti e due.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo non puoi pretendere che finga, ma non credo sia giusto neppure da parte tua portarla a sottovalutare il problema. Da un consulente andateci magari entrambi.....
> E poi forse neanche. Cacchio, forse è meglio puntare verso un piccolo ribaltamento di tutta la vostra vita, un po' come far "prendere aria" algli armadi. Tentare di rinnovare il rapporto puntando verso attività comuni, e l'intesa sessuale potrebbe, spero, riprendere naturalmente, grazie proprio ad un rinnovato contatto tra voi in altre cose.
> *Hai idea di qualcosa che possiate affrontare insieme? Un progetto di qualche genere, anche semplice, ma che coinvolga davvero tutti e due.*


anche io gli avevo consigliato questo, ma pensavo che la cosa fosse meno grave..
adesso sono più propensa a dirgli di fare qualcosa lui da solo e per se stesso. ha bisogno di ritrovare entusiasmo per se stesso e solo poi sarà di nuovo capace di fare stare bene anche lei in tutti i sensi.
secondo me se la cava con 5 sedute dallo psicologo.


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io gli avevo consigliato questo, ma pensavo che la cosa fosse meno grave..
> adesso sono più propensa a dirgli di fare qualcosa lui da solo e per se stesso. ha bisogno di ritrovare entusiasmo per se stesso e solo poi sarà di nuovo capace di fare stare bene anche lei in tutti i sensi.
> secondo me se la cava con 5 sedute dallo psicologo.


Cavoli Alce, stiamo facendo tango insieme! Meglio di così, cosa potrei fare? Partecipare ad orge organizzate in ville ottocentesche?

Anna, dici davvero che ho bisogno di uno psicologo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io gli avevo consigliato questo, ma pensavo che la cosa fosse meno grave..
> adesso sono più propensa a dirgli di fare qualcosa lui da solo e per se stesso. ha bisogno di ritrovare entusiasmo per se stesso e solo poi sarà di nuovo capace di fare stare bene anche lei in tutti i sensi.
> secondo me se la cava con 5 sedute dallo psicologo.


Se trova uno capace, ma purtroppo ci sono in giro un mare di somari col pezzo di carta attaccato al muro.
Comunque vada, penso che l'idea di un progettino comune male non faccia lo stesso, anzi.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cavoli Alce, stiamo facendo tango insieme! Meglio di così, cosa potrei fare? Partecipare ad orge organizzate in ville ottocentesche?
> 
> *Anna, dici davvero che ho bisogno di uno psicologo*?


male di sicuro non ti farebbe. guarda, io credo davvero che per capire e buttare fuori questa cosa ti basterebbero poche sedute.
prova!!


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> male di sicuro non ti farebbe. guarda, io credo davvero che per capire e buttare fuori questa cosa ti basterebbero poche sedute.
> prova!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cavoli Alce, stiamo facendo tango insieme! Meglio di così, cosa potrei fare? Partecipare ad orge organizzate in ville ottocentesche?
> 
> Anna, dici davvero che ho bisogno di uno psicologo?


Aborro in assoluto le cazzate tipo orge, avventure a tre e cose de genere "per ravvivare". Quelle sono cose che possono andare bene quando l'intesa c'è già. Il tango è buona cosa, ma trova (sto tentando di farlo anch'io) un qualcosa che davvero vi porti a "vivere" insieme. Non so cosa, altrimenti lo farei già io  te lo direi, ma...... cerca!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> In febbraio?
> 
> Ma non e' un po presto per il mare, l'acqua e' ancora fredda!


 
Lo dico con affetto: Meridionale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Anche noi andiamo al mare a febbraio, è fantastico!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A Sharm dovrebbero essere un pò meglio che in riviera....


 
io vado in Riviera ed è fantastico. Ovvio che non fai il bagno, ma c'è molto altro!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ogni tanto *si sforza di darmi una mano* ma solitamente non aiuta molto....
> 
> Ciao Alce, vecchio mio


 














(scusate, non ho resistito)


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> (scusate, non ho resistito)



Te l'ho messa su un piatto d'argento, come si suol dire.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, non pensavate mica di esservi liberati di me giusto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La parte vitale tua Kid... rimango della mia idea, un po' di terapia ti farebbe bene, ti abbraccio.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oh gioia (Alce).
> 
> Non solo tradita, deve anche fargli la danza del ventre per rianimarlo?!


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La parte vitale tua Kid... rimango della mia idea, un po' di terapia ti farebbe bene, ti abbraccio.


Quanto mi costerebbe la terapia?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto mi costerebbe la terapia?


Kid dipende, però sei in un momento della tua vita dove potresti investire su te stesso. Altrimenti prima o poi si ripresenterà un'altra M. nella tua vita e... punto a capo... C'è anche un'altra soluzione, sublimi e aspetti che arrivino tempi migliori...


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid dipende, però sei in un momento della tua vita dove potresti investire su te stesso. Altrimenti prima o poi si ripresenterà un'altra M. nella tua vita e... punto a capo... C'è anche un'altra soluzione, sublimi e aspetti che arrivino tempi migliori...


Certo, hai ragione. Ma c'è qualcuno qui dentro che ha avuto problemi simili ai miei? Così, per capire se può essere una cosa normale, che richiede semplicemente pazienza e lavoro su se stessi....


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, hai ragione. Ma c'è qualcuno qui dentro che ha avuto problemi simili ai miei? Così, per capire se può essere una cosa normale, che richiede semplicemente pazienza e lavoro su se stessi....


Io sono donna Kid, credo che per un uomo sia diverso, forse. Per me è un chiaro segnale di chiusura. Ma non so se sia perché sei ancora legato emotivamente a M. o se sia un problema più profondo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, io da un sessuologo, fossi in te, ci andrei.
> hai fatto trenta capendo cosa vuoi davvero e cosa è accaduto fra voi. fai 31 e rimetti in piedi le cose!
> Oppure prendi il coraggio a 4 mani e vattene a stare da solo per un pò. coprendoti il capo di cenere, se lo puoi.
> Con questa donna devi passare circa i procssimi 50anni. e la maggior parte di giovinezza. che abbiano un senso!
> ...


già... questo penso che ti servirebbe (mitico kid, bello rileggerti!!!).

ps: grande cosa il tango...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sono donna Kid, credo che per un uomo sia diverso, forse. Per me è un chiaro segnale di chiusura. Ma non so se sia perché sei ancora legato emotivamente a M. o se sia un problema più profondo.


penso sia un problema piu' profondo...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso sia un problema piu' profondo...


Sì ma ci vuole tanto tanto amore per risolverlo Vere...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2009)

E' proprio un po' questo che sento carente in Kid da sempre...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' proprio un po' questo che sento carente in Kid da sempre...


Vere sono in due, lui e la moglie. Qualcosa si deve essere rotto ed entrambi non riescono ad uscirne... Poi che sessualità e amore vadano di pari passo lo si sa. Il corpo non mente.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Piu' che altro sono molto passivi, non sento la voglia di venirsi incontro...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2009)

il tango, tra l'altro, penso sia una cagata pazzesca.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro sono molto passivi, non sento la voglia di venirsi incontro...


Figlio piccolo, crisi di coppia, ruoli che saltano... già visto


----------



## Kid (27 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tango, tra l'altro, penso sia una cagata pazzesca.


Me lo avete consigliato voi del forum... comunque è una delle cose più divertenti che abbia mai fatto... non risolverà problemi, ma è un bello svago.


----------



## Kid (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Figlio piccolo, crisi di coppia, ruoli che saltano... già visto


Pure io... e non capivo come potessero accadere certe  cose!


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Me lo avete consigliato voi del forum... comunque è una delle cose più divertenti che abbia mai fatto... non risolverà problemi, ma è un bello svago.


Pensa che un'avvisaglia della crisi tra me e mia moglie l'ho avuta proprio quando siamo andati a scuola di liscio: Lei già sapeva ballare un po', io assolutamente nulla ed ho ceduto solo grazie alle sue insistenze. E' finita che io sono diventato un po' più bravo di lei, ma lei non si fidava, e tentava sempre di "guidare", così che tutte le volte si innervosiva e si incazzava.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tango, tra l'altro, penso sia una cagata pazzesca.









Hai mai provato?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai mai provato?


quotissimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 di certo l'ambiente _può _essere pericoloso...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai mai provato?


 
si, e sono finita a ballare con un Hidalgo spagnolo di 85 anni facendo conversazione in spagnolo (che non so).

Baci!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Pure io... e non capivo come potessero accadere certe cose!


eh Kid fino a quando non ci si passa... resto sempre della mia idea che altro che corsi pre-parto, ci vorrebbero corsi obbligatori per evitare le rotture delle coppie...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Concordo con MK con il sangue su questo. Bisognerebbe fare la revisione ogni 2 anni come le auto.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Tempo fa avevo letto di un'idea tedesca sul matrimonio " a tempo".Mica una brutta idea: ok per cinque anni, poi stop, poi magari riprendiamo...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, e sono finita a ballare con un Hidalgo spagnolo di 85 anni facendo conversazione in spagnolo (che non so).
> 
> Baci!!!


Ma che gente frequenti, scusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Durante il Tango è il corpo che balla...quando trovavo delle chiacchierone, le passavo subito a qualcun altro...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Appunto, il mio corpo non voleva parlare! MUTA FUI!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Gennaio 2009)

Kid, questo è un gruppo composto da coppie che aiuta altre coppie in crisi.
Di solito le coppie che organizzano gli incontri erano in crisi anche loro.
Risolta la crisi sono rimasti a far parte dell'Associazione per fare una specie di volontariato.

http://www.incontromatrimoniale.it/


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Kid, questo è un gruppo composto da coppie che aiuta altre coppie in crisi.
> Di solito le coppie che organizzano gli incontri erano in crisi anche loro.
> Risolta la crisi sono rimasti a far parte dell'Associazione per fare una specie di volontariato.
> 
> http://www.incontromatrimoniale.it/



Grazie Giobbe.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Durante il Tango è il corpo che balla...quando trovavo delle chiacchierone, le passavo subito a qualcun altro...


infatti, silenzio durante il ballo, si chia.....cchera dopo...


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> infatti, silenzio durante il ballo, si chia.....cchera dopo...


Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Old manuela73 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao Kid. Ho letto la tua storia attraverso i post. 
Hai preso in considerazione l'idea che forse la tua guarigione miracolosa dall'attrazione per l'altra era solo un pio desiderio e che ora il tuo corpo ti sta lanciando un messaggio? Non fai l'amore con tua moglie perchè  quella che desideri veramente è la tua amante?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Ho letto la tua storia attraverso i post.
> Hai preso in considerazione l'idea *che forse la tua guarigione miracolosa dall'attrazione per l'altra era solo un pio desiderio e che ora il tuo corpo ti sta lanciando un messaggio*? Non fai l'amore con tua moglie perchè quella che desideri veramente è la tua amante?


ehm...


----------



## Old manuela73 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm...


Prego?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Prego?


concordavo, la penso anch'io come hai scritto tu.


----------



## Old manuela73 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> concordavo, la penso anch'io come hai scritto tu.


Scusa, non avevo capito.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Ho letto la tua storia attraverso i post.
> Hai preso in considerazione l'idea che forse la tua guarigione miracolosa dall'attrazione per l'altra era solo un pio desiderio e che ora il tuo corpo ti sta lanciando un messaggio? Non fai l'amore con tua moglie perchè  quella che desideri veramente è la tua amante?


Si ci ho pensato... ma ho deciso di darmi tempo. Nel senso che se proprio non amo più mia moglie, devo realizzarlo col passare dei giorni, almeno qualche mese o anche un anno. C'è di mezzo una famiglia, voglio essere certo al 100%. Forse poi vedrò le cose con più lucidità. L'unica cosa è che non so se penso ancora all'altra perchè non mi guarda più o perchè davvero la amo. Mi ha letteralmente lasciato a nuotare nel fango, anche se son ocerto che l'ha fatto per non "incidere" più nel rapporto con mia moglie.


----------



## Old manuela73 (28 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ci ho pensato... ma ho deciso di darmi tempo. Nel senso che se proprio non amo più mia moglie, devo realizzarlo col passare dei giorni, almeno qualche mese o anche un anno. C'è di mezzo una famiglia, voglio essere certo al 100%. Forse poi vedrò le cose con più lucidità. L'unica cosa è che non so se penso ancora all'altra perchè non mi guarda più o perchè davvero la amo. Mi ha letteralmente lasciato a nuotare nel fango, anche se son ocerto che l'ha fatto per non "incidere" più nel rapporto con mia moglie.


Che cosa intendi con "nuotare nel fango"?


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Che cosa intendi con "nuotare nel fango"?



Nel senso che lo sa che sto da schifo e che è per la "nostra" situazione e spera che standomi lontana capirò meglio le cose. Ma io avrei bisogno di lei, la "sento" la voglia della sua vicinanza, non ho mai avuto paura delle conseguenze e non l'avrei ho ora. Vorrei capire cosa siamo ora, se è stato un fuoco di paglia, oppure se stiamo scioccamente cercando di spegnere un meraviglioso incendio. Ho sempre pensato che ci siamo "lasciati" troppo presto.


----------



## Old manuela73 (28 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Nel senso che lo sa che sto da schifo e che è per la "nostra" situazione e spera che standomi lontana capirò meglio le cose. Ma io avrei bisogno di lei, la "sento" la voglia della sua vicinanza, non ho mai avuto paura delle conseguenze e non l'avrei ho ora. Vorrei capire cosa siamo ora, se è stato un fuoco di paglia, oppure se stiamo scioccamente cercando di spegnere un meraviglioso incendio. Ho sempre pensato che ci siamo "lasciati" troppo presto.


Io credo che nonostante le tue dichiarazioni natalizie da "folgorato sulla via di Damasco" tu sia ancora innamorato di questa donna. Molto.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Io credo che nonostante le tue dichiarazioni natalizie da "folgorato sulla via di Damasco" tu sia ancora innamorato di questa donna. Molto.


Può essere... ma non ho più l'occasione di dimostrarglielo davvero, dopo i miei errori...


----------



## Old Angel (28 Gennaio 2009)

Tu ti trastulli ancora troppo su ciò che c'è stato, avresti bisogno di rischiare di perdere tua moglie per capire se l'ami ancora veramente, ma si sa è un opzione assai pericolosa.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu ti trastulli ancora troppo su ciò che c'è stato, avresti bisogno di rischiare di perdere tua moglie per capire se l'ami ancora veramente, ma si sa è un opzione assai pericolosa.

























kid, continuo a nn capire cosa te ne freghi dell'altra...


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu ti trastulli ancora troppo su ciò che c'è stato, avresti bisogno di rischiare di perdere tua moglie per capire se l'ami ancora veramente, ma si sa è un opzione assai pericolosa.





cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, continuo a nn capire cosa te ne freghi dell'altra...


Quoto tutte e due.

Non sei più un ragazzino che deve decidere quale delle due ragazzine gli piace di più.
L'amore è 1% sentimento e 99% impegno e sudore.
Amore per la moglie, come per i figli, per i genitori ecc.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, continuo a nn capire cosa te ne freghi dell'altra...



Non sai quanto darei per saperlo....


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non sai quanto darei per saperlo....


La risposta è dentro di te, e non è sbagliata.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La risposta è dentro di te, e non è sbagliata.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Può essere... ma non ho più l'occasione di dimostrarglielo davvero, dopo i miei errori...


Kid...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> L'amore è 1% sentimento e 99% impegno e sudore.
> Amore per la moglie, come per i figli, per i genitori ecc.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Kid, sbagliero', mi sembri SICURAMENTE innamorato di te stesso, molto meno di entrambe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu ti trastulli ancora troppo su ciò che c'è stato, avresti bisogno di rischiare di perdere tua moglie per capire se l'ami ancora veramente, ma si sa è un opzione assai pericolosa.





cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, continuo a nn capire cosa te ne freghi dell'altra...





giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto tutte e due.
> 
> Non sei più un ragazzino che deve decidere quale delle due ragazzine gli piace di più.
> L'amore è 1% sentimento e 99% impegno e sudore.
> Amore per la moglie, come per i figli, per i genitori ecc.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, sbagliero', mi sembri SICURAMENTE innamorato di te stesso, molto meno di entrambe.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid...


Dimmi....


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dimmi....


O ci stai dentro e ti sforzi, o la riconquisti. Agisci!


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> O ci stai dentro e ti sforzi, o la riconquisti. Agisci!


MK2... lo so, lo so, lo so, LO SO!

Ma non ci riesco, forse è ancora troppo presto, non è nelle mie corde ora.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> MK2... lo so, lo so, lo so, LO SO!
> 
> Ma non ci riesco, forse è ancora troppo presto, non è nelle mie corde ora.


No Kid non è troppo presto, è che M. è donna intelligente. Un'altra si sarebbe buttata a capofitto e avrebbe vinto.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Kid non è troppo presto, è che M. è donna intelligente. Un'altra si sarebbe buttata a capofitto e avrebbe vinto.


Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare....


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non capisco dove vuoi arrivare....




















   capisci capisci...

ps e io capisco M.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> capisci capisci...
> 
> ps e io capisco M.



Cioè anche tu ti saresti messa sulla riva del fiume a contemplare ciò che rimane dopo lo scoppio di una bomba?


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Kid non è troppo presto, è che M. è donna intelligente. Un'altra si sarebbe buttata a capofitto *e avrebbe vinto*.


Non sono d'accordo. E' proprio perchè si è ritratta al "culmine" che lui ne conserva un rimpianto sognante. Se si fosse comportata come molte altre che iniziano a premere perchè lui lasci la moglie, sarebbe già tornato di gran carriera tra le braccia della moglie. Kid, te lo dissi e te lo ripeto: molta freddazza e autocontrollo in questa M. Sicuramente è una che sa come funzionano certe cose..


----------



## Verena67 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ma che gliene frega a lei della bomba?!

Vedi quanto sei narciso? Che gliene fotte a M. della TUA famiglia? Lei - come è giusto - ha pensato alla SUA vita.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cioè anche tu ti saresti messa sulla riva del fiume a contemplare ciò che rimane dopo lo scoppio di una bomba?


Ti avrei lasciato decidere, da solo. Senza fare pressione.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che gliene frega a lei della bomba?!
> 
> Vedi quanto sei narciso? Che gliene fotte a M. della TUA famiglia? Lei - come è giusto - ha pensato alla SUA vita.


Non sono d'accordo. A lei interessa il bene di Kid, con lei o senza di lei.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. A *lei interessa il bene di Kid,* con lei o senza di lei.


 
non parlo di questo, mi riferisco alla presunta "bomba" nel matrimonio di Kid.

Visto dal lato di M., puo' pensare tre cose:

a) chi se ne frega, tra noi funziona oppure no, a prescindere

b) meglio! Io sono piu' fica se lui lascia la moglie!

c) Naah in fondo è un bravo ragazzo, non roviniamogli la famiglia, lasciamolo in pace e cerchiamo altrove...


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Kid*

Da quel che ho letto (non tutto, le ultime battute) mi pare che non sia cambiato granchè con tua moglie. Immagino che tu non le abbia mai parlato apertamente e credo sia questo che sta mandando a rotoli la vostra relazione: ti sei ricavato un anfratto personale nel quale rintanarti che si espande sempre di più in relazione alle mezze verità che le racconti per giustificare il tuo umore. Stai facendo un bel lavoro per sottrarre intimità tra di voi e questo inevitabilmente vi allontana. Secondo me dovresti trovare il coraggio di aprire la crisi, per darle la possibilità di fare la sua parte, di "esserci" in questa crisi.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non parlo di questo, mi riferisco alla presunta "bomba" nel matrimonio di Kid.
> 
> Visto dal lato di M., puo' pensare tre cose:
> 
> ...


ipotesi d) lo amo e voglio che stia bene, visto che è confuso che decida da solo.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Da quel che ho letto (non tutto, le ultime battute) mi pare che non sia cambiato granchè con tua moglie. Immagino che tu non le abbia mai parlato apertamente e credo sia questo che sta mandando a rotoli la vostra relazione: ti sei ricavato un anfratto personale nel quale rintanarti che si espande sempre di più in relazione alle mezze verità che le racconti per giustificare il tuo umore. Stai facendo un bel lavoro per sottrarre intimità tra di voi e questo inevitabilmente vi allontana. Secondo me dovresti trovare il coraggio di aprire la crisi, per darle la possibilità di fare la sua parte, di "esserci" in questa crisi.


 non avrei mai creduto di dirlo, ma credo anche io che a questo punto l'unica soluzione sia spiattellare tutto.
inutili gruppi di 'recupero' di coppia o cose da fare insieme: hai costruito un muro e per abbatterlo.. .puoi solo parlare temo.... 
sarà un bel putiferio, però....


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. A lei interessa il bene di Kid, con lei o senza di lei.


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non avrei mai creduto di dirlo, ma credo anche io che a questo punto l'unica soluzione sia spiattellare tutto.
> inutili gruppi di 'recupero' di coppia o cose da fare insieme: hai costruito un muro e per abbatterlo.. .puoi solo parlare temo....
> sarà un bel putiferio, però....


Ugh! Detto da te fa male, lo sai?


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.


Secondo me credi male.. nel senso che secondo me ha capito la portata del tuo possibile "tentennamento" e non è voluta entrarci. Intelligente e sospetto "edotta".


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ugh! Detto da te fa male, lo sai?


 lo so......
mi spiace, ma mi pare che ti arrotoli come un serpentello fra le sue spire e fra poco ti soffocherai... stai spostando il problema. se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti. 
credo ceh il tuo corpo invece ti stia dicendo che non riesci a tenere il segreto. che per te non è in un angolo nascosto di te, ma è un muro fra te e lei.
forse è il caso di pensare all'ipotesi di 'parlare'....


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo so......
> mi spiace, ma mi pare che ti arrotoli come un serpentello fra le sue spire e fra poco ti soffocherai... stai spostando il problema. se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti.
> credo ceh il tuo corpo invece ti stia dicendo che non riesci a tenere il segreto. che per te non è in un angolo nascosto di te, ma è un muro fra te e lei.
> forse è il caso di pensare all'ipotesi di 'parlare'....



Grande, sono senza parole. 

"se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti. "

"credo ceh il tuo corpo invece ti stia dicendo che non riesci a tenere il segreto."

Queste due frasi mi tormentano ogni santo giorno! Sulla seconda non ho grandi dubbi. Sulla prima.... ma perchè allora non riesco a dimenticarla?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grande, sono senza parole.
> 
> "se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti. "
> 
> ...
























  dirglielo?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grande, sono senza parole.
> 
> "se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti. "
> 
> ...


 le dolci ossessioni fanno molto film dell'ottocento... e diciamocelo, chi non avrebbe voluto essere mr darcy o il conte di montecristo?


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dirglielo?


Gliel'ho detto a M. Ma lei giustamente si aspetterebbe una prova, un ritorno. Tu dici a mia moglie forse?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dirglielo?



Magari prima alla moglie?


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Magari prima alla moglie?


Ho paura. Sono vile, giusto?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho paura. Sono vile, giusto?


SI!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto a M. Ma lei giustamente si aspetterebbe una prova, un ritorno. Tu dici a mia moglie forse?
























  cosa ti ha chiesto M.?


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI!


Vabbè dai, il lato positivo è che ne sono conscio.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho paura. Sono vile, giusto?


Sì Kid, ma è umano avere paura.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho paura. Sono vile, giusto?


E che non sei convinto di amare M e non sei convinto di non amare tua moglie....e cosa importante.....non ti sei preso una bella mazzata nelle palle.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> cosa ti ha chiesto M.?



Lei mi ha detto che il corpo sa sempre quello di cui ha bisogno, che forse ho bisogno solo di accettarlo. Che lei a 30 anni non può vivere di illusioni, che non muoverà un dito ma mi penserà.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E che non sei convinto di amare M e non sei convinto di non amare tua moglie....e cosa importante.....non ti sei preso una bella mazzata nelle palle.


Sarà quello probabilmente... l' ho sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe fatto bene.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2009)

Inoltre proprio perchè non ti sei fatto male, stai cercando la scusa per tenerti tutte e due.....per me di sto passo ci ricaschi.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che il corpo sa sempre quello di cui ha bisogno, che forse ho bisogno solo di accettarlo. Che lei a 30 anni non può vivere di illusioni, che non muoverà un dito ma mi penserà.


Azz è la mia sorella gemella?


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz è la mia sorella gemella?


Sei tu?


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grande, sono senza parole.
> 
> "se amassi M non saremmo qui, non saresti riuscito a frenarti. "
> 
> ...


perchè lei ha chiuso con te sul più bello, quando la parabola era ancora ascendente. Infatti in lei non vedi ombre ma solo promettenti promesse. Già questo dovrebbe dirti qualcosa: non ci sono persone "tutto bianco" o "tutto nero".. lei invece ti appare "senza macchia": capisci che è un po' irrealistico, vero?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei tu?




















   in effetti, mi chiamo M.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> in effetti, mi chiamo M.


Ti penso ogni santo giorno, porca miseria!


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> perchè lei ha chiuso con te sul più bello, quando la parabola era ancora ascendente. Infatti in lei non vedi ombre ma solo promettenti promesse. Già questo dovrebbe dirti qualcosa: non ci sono persone "tutto bianco" o "tutto nero".. lei invece ti appare "senza macchia": capisci che è un po' irrealistico, vero?



Si lo è... quando penso a lei mi sento un diciottenne....


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ti penso ogni santo giorno, porca miseria!
















   anch'io... ma tu non ti muovi eh...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ti penso ogni santo giorno, porca miseria!



Mi daresti il numero cell di tua moglie Kid?


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi daresti il numero cell di tua moglie Kid?


Ma lo sai che una subdola spifferata-combinata forse non sarebbe male?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che una subdola spifferata-combinata forse non sarebbe male?



Maronnn  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  stai proprio messo male ragazzo mio.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che una subdola spifferata-combinata forse non sarebbe male?


Si effettivamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  peccato che tu non abbia idea delle reali conseguenze  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un fatto è leggerle un fatto è viverle


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Si effettivamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   uomo..


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che una subdola spifferata-combinata forse non sarebbe male?


Non tirartela addosso... non sai il male che fa saperlo in questo modo...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Si effettivamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero' lo spauracchio fa bene, da i suoi frutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e il nostro amico se lo meriterebbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   a pieno titolo.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non tirartela addosso... non sai il male che fa saperlo in questo modo...


Avete ragione, scusate.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Avete ragione, scusate.


Guarda che mica me la prendo, ma va... E' che mi è successo. E' devastante.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda che mica me la prendo, ma va... E' che mi è successo. E' devastante.


Posso immaginarlo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Fai una cosa, Kid, il numero di tua moglie, dallo a me.
Ti prometto che non le dico niente! ;o)


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai una cosa, Kid, il numero di tua moglie, dallo a me.
> Ti prometto che non le dico niente! ;o)


Sei il solito buon vecchio "sbrodegon", come si dice dalle mie parti....


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei il solito buon vecchio "sbrodegon", come si dice dalle mie parti....


Beh, mai negare l'aiuto ad un amico. E a mali estremi......


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mk, mi sembri il serpente nel giardino dell'Eden!
Ricordami di non chiederti mai consigli, preferisco lanciare una monetina!


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mk, mi sembri il serpente nel giardino dell'Eden!
> Ricordami di non chiederti mai consigli, preferisco lanciare una monetina!



A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". Grande invece è molto "mammosa". Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile. Alce è un pirla.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che il corpo sa sempre quello di cui ha bisogno, che forse ho bisogno solo di accettarlo. Che lei a 30 anni non può vivere di illusioni, che non muoverà un dito ma mi penserà.


Ti ha detto una cagata pazzesca!
L'inconscio non fa nessuna valutazione di carattere morale.
Se un giorno sogni di fare l'amore con una bambina, il tuo corpo ti sta dicendo di diventare un pedofilo e che è giusto insidiare ragazzine?
Il corpo e l'inconscio mandano segnali che vanno analizzati alla luce della ragione, non accettati come sono senza alcun filtro morale.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". Grande invece è molto "mammosa". Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile. Alce è un pirla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". Grande invece è molto "mammosa". Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile. Alce è un pirla.


Ne avessi azzeccata una!
Beh, una si, forse....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque per quanto io normalmente diserti questo 3d, vedo che in fondo le cose non sono cambiate, di conseguenza la mia opinione che ti avevo espresso diverso tempo fa non cambia.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che il corpo sa sempre quello di cui ha bisogno, che forse ho bisogno solo di accettarlo. Che lei a 30 anni non può vivere di illusioni, che non muoverà un dito ma mi penserà.


Questa M. cosa fa nella tua ditta?
Si occupa di vendite o marketing?
Anch'io uso spesso questa tecnica di tirarmi fuori dal gioco e "fingere" di consegnare completamente  la decisione di compra nelle mani del cliente.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questa M. cosa fa nella tua ditta?
> Si occupa di vendite o marketing?
> Anch'io uso spesso questa tecnica di tirarmi fuori dal gioco e "fingere" di consegnare completamente  la decisione di compra nelle mani del cliente.



Ufficio personale....


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ufficio personale....


Peggio che peggio......


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne avessi azzeccata una!
> Beh, una si, forse.......
> 
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, questo thread somiglia sempre più alla Divina Commedia. Un giorno vi chiederò l permesso e ne farò un libro. I profitti andranno in beneficenza all'Associazione Italiana Cornuti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, questo thread somiglia sempre più alla Divina Commedia. Un giorno vi chiederò l permesso e ne farò un libro. I profitti andranno in beneficenza all'Associazione Italiana Cornuti.


Parliamone.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ufficio personale....


Porca miseria, ero disposto a scommetterci sul fatto che fosse una venditrice!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque non è un'ingenua, stacci attento...
Rileggiti il post di Verena su le rules.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Porca miseria, ero disposto a scommetterci sul fatto che fosse una venditrice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gentile, bella, generosa, passionale, profonda, sensibile... no no, ti sbagli Giobbe.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Parliamone.


Esisterà davvero un'associazione per i traditi?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". *Grande invece è molto "mammosa*". Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile. Alce è un pirla.
















 sapevo che c'era una ragione per cui gli uomini dopo un pò  fuggono e le mamme mi adorano...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". Grande invece è molto "mammosa". Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile. Alce è un pirla.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne avessi azzeccata una!
> Beh, una si, forse.......
> 
> 
> ...


 voi due dovreste darmi un consiglio su cosa fare col mio collega, nel tread nel privè.... :c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    forse no...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Gentile, bella, generosa, passionale, profonda, sensibile... no no, ti sbagli Giobbe.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, il lato positivo è che ne sono conscio.


permettimi kid (e mi ricollego al discorso di verena), te cmq in ogni caso devi apparire bene ai tuoi occhi, tu sei confuso e ti giustifichi, tu ti capisci, tua moglie nn ti aiuta, M. è stronza perché nn ti caga e ci stai male... insomma, c'è sempre il tuo ego nel mezzo!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che una subdola spifferata-combinata forse non sarebbe male?


lo sai quanto sono bastardo... se vuoi oltre a spifferare te la consolo pure...


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lo sai quanto sono bastardo... se vuoi oltre a spifferare te la consolo pure...



Così poi devo cambiare il nick in CornoKid!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A me MK2 dà invece la sensazione di essere molto "coccolona". Grande invece è molto "mammosa". *Verena è la Dea irraggiungibile.* Alce è un pirla.


 
cough cough cough 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















(come mi sa lusingare, come!)


----------



## Verena67 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ipotesi d) lo amo e voglio che stia bene, visto che è confuso che decida da solo.


 
ma davvero esistono donne così passive?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

*Kid*

Leggo sempre gli sviluppi della tua vicenda, che peraltro non ci sono, mi sembra più che altro che tu ti avviluppi con compiacimento di sentirti ....di sentirti.
Ma leggo sempre quando non ci sei e la discussione è ferma e molti ti hanno già detto cose intelligenti (e qualcuno anche no) che non credo di dover ripetere.
Forse hai paura di essere un uomo normale con lavoro, moglie e figlio che vive una vita normale...
Ma tua casa (home) emotiva dov'è?


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggo sempre gli sviluppi della tua vicenda, che peraltro non ci sono, mi sembra più che altro che tu ti avviluppi con compiacimento di sentirti ....di sentirti.
> Ma leggo sempre quando non ci sei e la discussione è ferma e molti ti hanno già detto cose intelligenti (e qualcuno anche no) che non credo di dover ripetere.
> Forse hai paura di essere un uomo normale con lavoro, moglie e figlio che vive una vita normale...
> Ma tua casa (home) emotiva dov'è?



Ti quoto ma non so rispondere alla tua domanda. Speravo di aver fatto progressi, mi sono "allontanato" per un pò, per poi tornare esattamente dove stavo prima. 

E' vero, non sto crescendo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Esisterà davvero un'associazione per i traditi?


Potrei pensare di organizzare qualcosa


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> voi due dovreste darmi un consiglio su cosa fare col mio collega, nel tread nel privè.... :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedrò di spostare qualche appuntamento per occuparmi della sua pratica. Mi lasci il tempo di organizzarmi e vediamo quello che si può fare. Ma le costerà, l'avverto!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lo sai quanto sono bastardo... se vuoi oltre a spifferare te la consolo pure...


Pussa via! C'ero prima io!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Così poi devo cambiare il nick in CornoKid!


Capirai che non posso andare a rileggermi tutto, ma......
Kid, come ti comporteresti se sapessi che tua moglie..........?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cough cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso non ti montare la testa: è evidente che non è tutto lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Delira!


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Capirai che non posso andare a rileggermi tutto, ma......
> Kid, come ti comporteresti se sapessi che tua moglie..........?!



E chi lo sa cosa si prova ad essere traditi.... spero di non saperlo mai!


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Adesso non ti montare la testa: è evidente che non è tutto lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando parlo di Verena, le dolci parole mi escono dalla bocca a secchiate....


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quando parlo di Verena, le dolci parole mi escono dalla bocca a secchiate....


Sei poetico come un muratore bergamasco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei poetico come un muratore bergamasco


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


>


Uè c'hai le siga?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Uè c'hai le siga?


no, c'ho una foto di verena che parla al cellulare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...con tua moglie...


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, c'ho una foto di verena che parla al cellulare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E chi lo sa cosa si prova ad essere traditi.... spero di non saperlo mai!


Mai dire mai Kid


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai Kid


Mai!


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mai!
























   chissà magari ti servirebbe a fare chiarezza


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mai!


Intanto comincia a passare il numero


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto comincia a passare il numero



Solo se mi fai avere una foto di Verena...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Solo se mi fai avere una foto di Verena...


Vedrò cosa posso fare, ma.......
Non è che poi salta fuori che tua moglie è la "Sconsy", eh!


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedrò cosa posso fare, ma.......
> Non è che poi salta fuori che tua moglie è la "Sconsy", eh!



Ma no, mia moglie è un bel bocconcino... poi son gusti eh!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma no, mia moglie è un bel bocconcino... *poi son gusti eh!*


eh, questo mettere le mani avanti è sempre pericoloso...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Solo se mi fai avere una foto di Verena...


15000 euro ce li hai in pronta consegna?


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> 15000 euro ce li hai in pronta consegna?



Ti dò direttamente il mio libretto di risparmio!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ti dò direttamente il mio libretto di risparmio!


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


>


Ragazzi... incrociata questa mattina e.... niente, freddo io, fredda lei, siamo DISTANTI. Sento che non ci capiamo pur non dicendoci nulla. Meglio così? Forse si a questo punto, preferisco tenere un dolce ricordo piuttosto che mandare avanti un rapporto finto e vuoto...

Naturalmente domani posterò qualcosa che smentirà quanto detto ora...


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi... incrociata questa mattina e.... niente, freddo io, fredda lei, siamo DISTANTI. Sento che non ci capiamo pur non dicendoci nulla. Meglio così? Forse si a questo punto, preferisco tenere *un dolce ricordo* piuttosto che mandare avanti un rapporto finto e vuoto...
> 
> Naturalmente domani posterò qualcosa che smentisce quanto detto ora...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi... incrociata questa mattina e.... niente, freddo io, fredda lei, siamo DISTANTI. Sento che non ci capiamo pur non dicendoci nulla. Meglio così? Forse si a questo punto, preferisco tenere un dolce ricordo piuttosto che mandare avanti un rapporto finto e vuoto...
> 
> *Naturalmente domani posterò qualcosa che smentirà quanto detto ora...*


 Superflua precisazione


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Superflua precisazione


Che ci vuoi fare... sò de coccio! Eppure sono della Vergine... strano...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Scusate, ma fate mercimonio di foto mie?!?

pensa Kid che io volevo regalartela (la foto...) per Natale, pfui!


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma fate mercimonio di foto mie?!?
> 
> pensa Kid che io volevo regalartela (la foto...) per Natale, pfui!


Dai Vere, fammelo sto regalo, non ci dormo la  notte ad imamginarti... dai, dai, DAI!

Please!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma fate mercimonio di foto mie?!?
> 
> pensa Kid che io volevo regalartela (la foto...) per Natale, pfui!









ps: vere, facciamo a metà, dalla a me, gliela rivendo x 20000 euro e si fa 10000 a testa, ok?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi... incrociata questa mattina e.... niente, freddo io, fredda lei, siamo DISTANTI. Sento che non ci capiamo pur non dicendoci nulla.


oh kid, ma che ti frega se siete distanti? dov'è il problema? nn vi cagate, quindi...?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ps: vere, facciamo a metà, dalla a me, gliela rivendo x 20000 euro e* si fa 10000 a testa,* ok?


 
questa non è una cattiva idea


----------



## Old giulia (30 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto che il corpo sa sempre quello di cui ha bisogno, che forse ho bisogno solo di accettarlo. Che lei a 30 anni non può vivere di illusioni, che non muoverà un dito ma mi penserà.


Penso che questa M sia una ragazza molto astuta...
In quanto a te Kid, nn ti sei mosso di un millimetro.
Rimango sempre dell'idea che per risalire da quel fango tu debba dire tutto a tua moglie.
A questo punto, avendo letto le tue parole, lascia che sia tua moglie a decidere (ma non per te... ma per se stessa).
Che delusione...
Uomo incapace di prendere qualsiasi iniziativa, inerme ed egoista.
Tu rimarrai solo.


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che questa M sia una ragazza molto astuta...
> In quanto a te Kid, nn ti sei mosso di un millimetro.
> Rimango sempre dell'idea che per risalire da quel fango tu debba dire tutto a tua moglie.
> A questo punto, avendo letto le tue parole, lascia che sia tua moglie a decidere (ma non per te... ma per se stessa).
> ...


 
sono molto d'accordo con te giulia.
avesse 20 anni potrei capire, ma mi pare che lui sia pi+ grandino


----------



## Old giulia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo con te giulia.
> avesse 20 anni potrei capire, ma mi pare che lui sia pi+ grandino


 
... sento spesso mio figlio parlare delle sue ragazzine in questo modo, ma lui è giustificato... ha 16 anni!!!


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che questa M sia una ragazza molto astuta...
> In quanto a te Kid, nn ti sei mosso di un millimetro.
> Rimango sempre dell'idea che per risalire da quel fango tu debba dire tutto a tua moglie.
> A questo punto, avendo letto le tue parole, lascia che sia tua moglie a decidere (ma non per te... ma per se stessa).
> ...


Ehm... in parte concordo. Non sulla solitudine però.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ehm... in parte concordo. Non sulla solitudine però.


Mi sono spiegata male, nn intendevo "solitudine" ma rimanere solo (senza loro 2)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Potrei pensare di organizzare qualcosa


 Hai visto "Il club delle prime mogli"?


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai visto "Il club delle prime mogli"?


No, vale la pena?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, vale la pena?


 Beh, come è evidente, parla di mogli tradite, ma le situazioni sono almeno parzialmente ribaltabili e fa ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , se ti piace il genere commedia americana


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Penso che questa M sia una ragazza molto astuta...
> In quanto a te Kid, nn ti sei mosso di un millimetro.
> Rimango sempre dell'idea che per risalire da quel fango tu debba dire tutto a tua moglie.
> A questo punto, avendo letto le tue parole, lascia che sia tua moglie a decidere (ma non per te... ma per se stessa).
> ...



Volemoce bbbene?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S.

Hai ragione eh...


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Volemoce bbbene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- 7 alla ferie rigeneratrici... chissà che al ritorno le cose non vadano davvero meglio!


----------



## Old giulia (2 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> - 7 alla ferie rigeneratrici... chissà che al ritorno le cose non vadano davvero meglio!


 
Dipende molto da te... impegnati e studia!!!


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Dipende molto da te... impegnati e studia!!!


Hai qualche testo da consigliarmi? Sto leggendo Anna Karenina... Verena sarebbe fiera di me!


----------



## Old giulia (2 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai qualche testo da consigliarmi? Sto leggendo Anna Karenina... Verena sarebbe fiera di me!


 
I promessi sposi


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> I promessi sposi



Davvero?!?!?


----------



## Old giulia (2 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Davvero?!?!?


Sì e vedi anche di sottolineare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







"Il dolore non è fine a se stesso ma prepara ad una grande gioia".


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì e vedi anche di sottolineare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mio Dio che frase colma di significato... bella!


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oh mio Dio che frase colma di significato... bella!


 





  anche tu ne avevi detta una altrettanto bella...e invece...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai qualche testo da consigliarmi? Sto leggendo Anna Karenina... Verena sarebbe fiera di me!


 Hai letto questo post?
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10087&page=22


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> anche tu ne avevi detta una altrettanto bella...e invece...



No no calma ora.... guardate che io non ho più tradito, sono un bravo maritino ultimamente! Sono stato proprio bravo in questi ultimi mesi, concedetemi che la mia testa faccia pensieri strani ogni tanto.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No no calma ora.... guardate che io non ho più tradito, sono un bravo maritino ultimamente! Sono stato proprio bravo in questi ultimi mesi, *concedetemi che la mia testa faccia pensieri strani ogni tanto*.


Concesso...


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concesso...


grassie....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No no calma ora.... guardate che io non ho più tradito, sono un bravo maritino ultimamente! Sono stato proprio bravo in questi ultimi mesi, concedetemi che la mia testa faccia pensieri strani ogni tanto.


 ma anche no.... se li fa solo per fare....


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma anche no.... se li fa solo per fare....


NOTIZIA ENTUSIASMANTE: 

da qualche giorno il "dragone nascente" ha ripreso a funzionare a meraviglia! Che sia la primavera alle porte ad averlo destato?

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> NOTIZIA ENTUSIASMANTE:
> 
> da qualche giorno il "dragone nascente" ha ripreso a funzionare a meraviglia! Che sia la primavera alle porte ad averlo destato?
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Il canto del cigno


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il canto del cigno


ARGH, noooooo!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il canto del cigno


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

*Ma siete tremendi*

povero Kid...


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> povero Kid...



Grazie cara.... se la ridono perchè non sanno cosa significhi vivere nel terrore per mesi, con l'ansia di non poter mai più tornare la tigre di una volta. Fortuna che è finita l'agonia.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie cara.... se la ridono perchè non sanno cosa significhi vivere nel terrore per mesi, con l'ansia di non poter mai più tornare la tigre di una volta. Fortuna che è finita l'agonia.


Che ne sai che non lo sanno?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Che ne sai che non lo sanno?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

*KID*

Kid ma quando partite per le vacanze?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid ma quando partite per le vacanze?


Domenica... giusto in tempo!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Domenica... giusto in tempo!


Allora buone vacanze a te e tua moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non fare il biricchino eh.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora buone vacanze a te e tua moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo farò, ma solo con lei....


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

Ho letto il primo post di Kid su questo Thread e ho detto "interessante, vorrei rispondere ma non so la storia".
mi sono fatta una "Kid cultura" rileggendo i messaggi scritti da Kid e qualche pagina di commenti.....
ero pronta, ho riaperto sto thread..........
.........e mi sono resa conto che stiamo a 200 e passa pagine.





















aiuto.
raga non ho più il fisico per reggere i ritmi di questo forum.. logorroici!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Ho letto il primo post di Kid su questo Thread e ho detto "interessante, vorrei rispondere ma non so la storia".
> mi sono fatta una "Kid cultura" rileggendo i messaggi scritti da Kid e qualche pagina di commenti.....
> ero pronta, ho riaperto sto thread..........
> .........e mi sono resa conto che stiamo a 200 e passa pagine.
> ...



Eh mi spiace cara, ma sono contento tu ti sia interessata alla mia storia. Tra l'altro, non è detto che la mia vicenda si sia effettivamente conclusa....


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eh mi spiace cara, ma sono contento tu ti sia interessata alla mia storia. Tra l'altro, non è detto che la mia vicenda si sia effettivamente conclusa....


 
sì sì, mi sono incuriosita leggendo un po' questo e un po' alcune tue risposte.

sarei preparata per l'interrogazione se non aveste fatto un coso di 200 pagine. ora mi tocca giustificarmi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prof. perfavore non m'interroghi! ho studiato un monte, solo che.... la mi zia ha i raffreddore, il cane era depresso, il motorino non partiva, la cicci ha detto che si offriva volontaria.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok... sì ho sonno sto svarionando.
perdono.

ciao Kid!


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Eh mi spiace cara, ma sono contento tu ti sia interessata alla mia storia. Tra l'altro, non è detto che la mia vicenda si sia effettivamente conclusa....


davvero?!
un giorno me lo fai un suntino?!
non mi metterò mai in mari con questo thread.
ho già le bolle all'idea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ed è un peccato però.. non perchè ritenga di poter dare un apporto fondamentale, ma perchè non posso partecipare e dando qualcosa trarre le mie riflessioni personali.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> sì sì, mi sono incuriosita leggendo un po' questo e un po' alcune tue risposte.
> 
> sarei preparata per l'interrogazione se non aveste fatto un coso di 200 pagine. ora mi tocca giustificarmi..
> 
> ...


Ciao cara, per questa volta sei esentata dall'interrogazione. Ma studia mi raccomando.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> davvero?!
> un giorno me lo fai un suntino?!
> non mi metterò mai in mari con questo thread.
> ho già le bolle all'idea
> ...


Farti un sunto è molto semplice...

Sposato con bimbo di 3 anni (che amo alla follia). Ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con una collega per circa 3 mesi, poi decidiamo di darci un taglio pur con molti rammarichi. Non riesco però a dimenticarla, è sempre nei miei pensieri. Non so se sono rimasto a casa per paura di perdere la famiglia o per vero senso di colpa. Ora le cose vanno meglio, ma forse solo perchè io e l'altra abbiamo tagliato i ponti (con molta fatica e dolore da parte di entrambi....).


----------



## Old giulia (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Farti un sunto è molto semplice...
> 
> Sposato con bimbo di 3 anni (che amo alla follia). Ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con una collega per circa 3 mesi, poi decidiamo di darci un taglio pur con molti rammarichi. Non riesco però a dimenticarla, è sempre nei miei pensieri. Non so se sono rimasto a casa per paura di perdere la famiglia o per vero senso di colpa. Ora le cose vanno meglio, ma forse solo perchè io e l'altra abbiamo tagliato i ponti (con molta fatica e dolore da parte di entrambi....).


 
.... ahhh io pensavo fosse stata M a mollarti...


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Farti un sunto è molto semplice...
> 
> Sposato con bimbo di 3 anni (che amo alla follia). Ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale con una collega per circa 3 mesi, poi decidiamo di darci un taglio pur con molti rammarichi. Non riesco però a dimenticarla, è sempre nei miei pensieri. Non so se sono rimasto a casa per paura di perdere la famiglia o per vero senso di colpa. Ora le cose vanno meglio, ma forse solo perchè io e l'altra abbiamo tagliato i ponti (con molta fatica e dolore da parte di entrambi....).


 
sì sì.. solo che c'è stato:
il non senso di colpa, la chiusura della storia, il momento in cui pensavi di star bene, poi la crisi nera perchè tu cercavi di ricostruire litigavate di brutto per via dei tuoi, e lei però non sapeva i motivi della tua crisi. c 'è stata la lettera a michela in cui le chiedevi scusa e auspicavi amicizia e lei ti dava indifferenza , le lezioni di inglese saltate per non frequentarla, il boom affettivo familiare natalizio, poi però di nuovo c'è il post "rivederla".. e ora gli ultimi messaggi parlano di vacanze con tua moglie...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















semplice un tubo Kid! mettiti nei miei panni


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> .... ahhh io pensavo fosse stata M a mollarti...


Ok, la proposta è partita da lei ed io ho acconsentito diciamo... pentendomene. Fosse stato per me probabilmente saremo ancora amanti... lei è sempre stata più razionale di me. Però stavo da schifo pure io in quella situazione...


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> sì sì.. solo che c'è stato:
> il non senso di colpa, la chiusura della storia, il momento in cui pensavi di star bene, poi la crisi nera perchè tu cercavi di ricostruire litigavate di brutto per via dei tuoi, e lei però non sapeva i motivi della tua crisi. c 'è stata la lettera a michela in cui le chiedevi scusa e auspicavi amicizia e lei ti dava indifferenza , le lezioni di inglese saltate per non frequentarla, il boom affettivo familiare natalizio, poi però di nuovo c'è il post "rivederla".. e ora gli ultimi messaggi parlano di vacanze con tua moglie......
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahah, sei simpatica cara!


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahahah, sei simpatica cara!


 
perchè non conosci il mio precedente nick.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




so sanguinaria sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzo!

forza Kid!!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> perchè non conosci il mio precedente nick..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che nick avevi?

Grazie per l'incitamento, ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Che nick avevi?
> 
> Grazie per l'incitamento, ne ho bisogno.


 
Otella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Kid hai letto quell'interpretazione psicoanalitica che ti avevo suggerito?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Otella


Trovo thread tuoi interessanti?


----------



## Old Mab (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Trovo thread tuoi interessanti?


 
Non ne vale la pena.
non sono sposata, sono fidanzata e tendente al paranoico in alcune fasi della mia vita (attualmente no!! speriamo duri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
sono corna repellente ma loro mi hanno amata.. figlia di cornuti e cornificatori seriali e generazionali.
pensa che in casa mia siamo alla terza generazione di cornuti che si tengono la suocera.
non ti consiglio di andare a leggerti il passato.. perchè è passato, perchè il mio percorso l'ho fatto più intervenendo alle discussioni altrui che scrivendo thread di mia mano, e perchè sono stata una cialtrona casinista che si è incaz.z.ata ( non ho ancora capito se si possono scrivere certe parole o no con la nuova gestione..) di brutto brutto brutto in questo forum.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> NOTIZIA ENTUSIASMANTE:
> 
> da qualche giorno il "dragone nascente" ha ripreso a funzionare a meraviglia! Che sia la primavera alle porte ad averlo destato?
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


 non le foto delle forumiste!?!?!?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non le foto delle forumiste!?!?!?


Magari... siete tutte delle gran bigotte maniache della privacy qui dentro (non tutte fortunatamente...)....


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid hai letto quell'interpretazione psicoanalitica che ti avevo suggerito?


Sto provando ad interprentarla con parole mie....


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Non ne vale la pena.
> non sono sposata, sono fidanzata e tendente al paranoico in alcune fasi della mia vita (attualmente no!! speriamo duri
> 
> 
> ...


Urca... pensavo di essere paranoico io... comunque pure dei miei famigliari sono traditori... che sia ereditaria la cosa?!?!?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sto provando ad interprentarla con parole mie....


Non è certo un manuale per autopsicanalizzarsi (impossibile), ma se inquieta può suggerire di approfondire con una guida competente.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è certo un manuale per autopsicanalizzarsi (impossibile), ma se inquieta può suggerire di approfondire con una guida competente.


Certo... fortuna vuole che sento allontanarsi sempre di più la necessità di affidarmi a qualcuno. Sarà la primavera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Certo... fortuna vuole che sento allontanarsi sempre di più la necessità di affidarmi a qualcuno. Sarà la primavera...


_" _Sarei uno sprovveduto a fidarmi ancora di me." *Kid*


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Certo... fortuna vuole che sento allontanarsi sempre di più la necessità di affidarmi a qualcuno. Sarà la primavera...


 è bello il tuo ciclo!!!
1- dubbi
2- consigli nostri su un approfondimento psicologico
3- tu ti profondi in ringraziamenti e dici che seguirai i consigli
4- miracolosamente stai meglio (o scordi M  o riprendi 'funzionalità' o altro)
5- ti chiediamo se hai approfondito
6- dici che non ne hai più bisogno
da 1 in poi.... 

















lo dico con affetto, ma mi sa che siamo noi la tua cura... ti spaventiamo!!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> _" _Sarei uno sprovveduto a fidarmi ancora di me." *Kid*



Ops, che cazziatona questa!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è bello il tuo ciclo!!!
> 1- dubbi
> 2- consigli nostri su un approfondimento psicologico
> 3- tu ti profondi in ringraziamenti e dici che seguirai i consigli
> ...


Scherzi a parte, si siete voi la mia cura, tesorona mia!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, si siete voi la mia cura, tesorona mia!


 se me lo dici così ti mando la mia foto!!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se me lo dici così ti mando la mia foto!!



Dai dai dai! Per incentivarti, posso dirti che ho foto di gente insospettabile del forum....


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dai dai dai! Per incentivarti, posso dirti che ho foto di gente insospettabile del forum....




















  possiamo fare uno scambio, allora!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dai dai dai! Per incentivarti, posso dirti che ho foto di gente insospettabile del forum....


ieri ho mandato la mia foto a kid... poi ha scritto quel messaggio...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ieri ho mandato la mia foto a kid... poi ha scritto quel messaggio...


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


No no, vi piacerebbe....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ops, che cazziatona questa!


La verità è sempre un'arma a doppio taglio


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Occhio con le foto, Grande: questo ci diventa da fornicatore folle a onanista in un batter d'occhio!

(lo stesso avvertimento lo do anche a Corno?......)


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dai dai dai! Per incentivarti, posso dirti che ho foto di gente insospettabile del forum....


e poi che ci fai? la collezione? scambio figurine? ti addormenti guardando gli insospettabili del forum?
bella passione quella dell'album delle figurine


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e poi che ci fai? la collezione? scambio figurine? *ti addormenti guardando gli insospettabili del forum?*
> bella passione quella dell'album delle figurine


Esatto, proprio quello...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto, proprio quello...


 se è così, kid, dovevi dirlo prima!!!!
te la mando immediatamente!


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se è così, kid, dovevi dirlo prima!!!!
> te la mando immediatamente!


Aspetto con ansia, sei una delle persone che vorrei proprio vedere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Aspetto con ansia, sei una delle persone che vorrei proprio vedere...


Alla fine, dopo più di 200 pagine ti stai passo passo avvicinando al risultato che volevi ottenere, eh, porcellone?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

OT questo tread è come un forum parallelo, impossibile seguirlo se non lo si è fatto dall'inzio e gli utenti sembrano un'elite di matti!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT questo tread è come un forum parallelo, impossibile seguirlo se non lo si è fatto dall'inzio e gli utenti sembrano un'elite di matti!!!


Sembrano.........?


----------



## ranatan (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Kid, che bell'avatar!!
Ciobin, mi piaceva un sacco


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine, dopo più di 200 pagine ti stai passo passo avvicinando al risultato che volevi ottenere, eh, porcellone?









No no, ti giuro che non era quello lo scopo. Ma io ci tengo a sapere che faccia hanno le persone con le quali mi confido.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT questo tread è come un forum parallelo, impossibile seguirlo se non lo si è fatto dall'inzio e gli utenti sembrano un'elite di matti!!!


Ti quoto... apro un Rivederla 2: il ritorno?!?!?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, che bell'avatar!!
> Ciobin, mi piaceva un sacco


Sei la prima ad averlo riconosciuto... grande!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto... apro un Rivederla 2: il ritorno?!?!?


Il Ritorno di chi?


----------



## ranatan (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei la prima ad averlo riconosciuto... grande!


SI vede che più o meno abbiamo la stessa età.
Era troppo simpatico...ti ricordi i pipistrelli da un occhio solo?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> SI vede che più o meno abbiamo la stessa età.
> Era troppo simpatico...ti ricordi i pipistrelli da un occhio solo?


Oddio si....


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il Ritorno di chi?


Il ritorno della paranoia!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il ritorno della paranoia!


Ma Kid nooooooooooooooo... che è successo ancora?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma Kid nooooooooooooooo... che è successo ancora?


Scherzo... son sereno dai... abbastanza!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Scherzo... son sereno dai... abbastanza!


uff... e non mi fare preoccupare eh...


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> uff... e non mi fare preoccupare eh...


Farò il possibile...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Farò il possibile...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il Ritorno di chi?


Questa è cattiveria allo stato puro Emme!


----------



## Kid (17 Febbraio 2009)

Tornato!

E' andata bene, una piacevole vacanza, zero litigi, zero incomprensioni, zero menate. Che sia la volta bbbona?


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tornato!
> 
> E' andata bene, una piacevole vacanza, zero litigi, zero incomprensioni, zero menate. Che sia la volta bbbona?


----------



## Kid (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Febbraio 2009)

Incrocio per te tutto quello che c'è di incrociabile.
(Ahia!)


----------



## Kid (18 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Incrocio per te tutto quello che c'è di incrociabile.
> (Ahia!)


Non esagerare che poi mi tocca sciogliere il nodo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non esagerare che poi mi tocca sciogliere il nodo....


Giù le mani!
Il nodo eventualmente lo faccio sciogliere a chi dico io.


----------



## Kid (19 Febbraio 2009)

Oggi lei mi ha detto che sta frequentando una persona... e lo ha fatto guardandomi negli occhi, quasi con aria interrogativa, come per dirmi:  "vuoi fermarmi?".

Non so nemmeno io se dovrei sentirmi sollevato o semplicemente fregarmene. Di sicuro il mio stomaco oggi ha chiuso per lutto. E' stata una mattonata inattesa.

Mi sento "strano" ma non triste... vi aggiornerò, fedeli seguaci di Kid-telenovelas.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi lei mi ha detto che sta frequentando una persona... e lo ha fatto guardandomi negli occhi, quasi con aria interrogativa, come per dirmi: "vuoi fermarmi?".
> 
> Non so nemmeno io se dovrei sentirmi sollevato o semplicemente fregarmene. Di sicuro il mio stomaco oggi ha chiuso per lutto. E' stata una mattonata inattesa.
> 
> Mi sento "strano" ma non triste... vi aggiornerò, fedeli seguaci di Kid-telenovelas.


Ah ecco... prima o poi il momento doveva arrivare Kid...


----------



## Kid (19 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco... prima o poi il momento doveva arrivare Kid...



Si, mancava quest'ultimo tassello.... ti giuro che ancora non so come mi sento.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, mancava quest'ultimo tassello.... ti giuro che ancora non so come mi sento.


Arrabbiato Kid?


----------



## Kid (19 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Arrabbiato Kid?



Mah... non lo so.

Il mio narcisismo mi suggerisce che forse il fatto di non essere più aspettato da lei è il vero problema. Il mio cuore dice che provo ancora qualcosa per quella ragazza.

Devo dormirci su.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi lei mi ha detto che sta frequentando una persona... e lo ha fatto guardandomi negli occhi, quasi con aria interrogativa, come per dirmi: "vuoi fermarmi?".
> 
> Non so nemmeno io se dovrei sentirmi sollevato o semplicemente fregarmene. Di sicuro il mio stomaco oggi ha chiuso per lutto. E' stata una mattonata inattesa.
> 
> Mi sento "strano" ma non triste... vi aggiornerò, fedeli seguaci di Kid-telenovelas.


Comprensibile il fastidio.
A me dà fastidio pensare che la mia auto vecchia possa avere un altro proprietario..


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mah... non lo so.
> 
> Il mio narcisismo mi suggerisce che forse il fatto di non essere più aspettato da lei è il vero problema. Il mio cuore dice che provo ancora qualcosa per quella ragazza.
> 
> Devo dormirci su.


Kid pensare che una donna come M. potesse restare sola a lungo ... sì hai peccato di narcisismo


----------



## Kid (19 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid pensare che una donna come M. potesse restare sola a lungo ... sì hai peccato di narcisismo


Non ho mai pensato sarebbe rimasta single a vita, però vederlo è un'altra cosa.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato sarebbe rimasta single a vita, però vederlo è un'altra cosa.


eh lo so Kid, lo so... fai un po' di silenzio dentro e vedi cosa ne esce...


----------



## Kid (19 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> eh lo so Kid, lo so... fai un po' di silenzio dentro e vedi cosa ne esce...


Sagge parole.


----------



## Old matilde (19 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque non hai avuto l'impulso di fermarla. Mi pare un buon segno


----------



## Old Angel (19 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oggi lei mi ha detto che sta frequentando una persona... e lo ha fatto guardandomi negli occhi, quasi con aria interrogativa, come per dirmi:  "vuoi fermarmi?".
> 
> Non so nemmeno io se dovrei sentirmi sollevato o semplicemente fregarmene. Di sicuro il mio stomaco oggi ha chiuso per lutto. E' stata una mattonata inattesa.
> 
> Mi sento "strano" ma non triste... vi aggiornerò, fedeli seguaci di Kid-telenovelas.



Azzz ti mette il sale sulla ferita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu la fai tanto santa sta tipa, ma non è che sotto sotto


----------



## Old Mab (19 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comprensibile il fastidio.
> A me dà fastidio pensare che la mia auto vecchia possa avere un altro proprietario..












   Persa!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz ti mette il sale sulla ferita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Persa!!!!!


 E' umano...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Benvenuto nel meraviglioso mondo dei cornuti, Kid!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























































E ringrazia che ci sei entrato dalla porta di servizio


----------



## Verena67 (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce, ma che c'entrano i cornuti?
E' mica la moglie, è la sua ex amante!


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, ma che c'entrano i cornuti?
> E' mica la moglie, è la sua ex amante!



PICCOLISSIMA PRECISAZIONE....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Febbraio 2009)

no no, grossa.

Poi se vogliamo giochiamo con le parole. Ma una ex amante con cui ti sei lasciato ha TUTTI i diritti del mondo di uscire con un altro.


----------



## Nordica (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato sarebbe rimasta single a vita, però vederlo è un'altra cosa.


 
sei troppo vago!

prendi una decisione una volta per tutte!

cavolo, sei un uomo adulto!!!!

o mangi la marmelata o la nutella!

se ti divori tuttie due ti viene la indigestione!

i pensieri sono pericolosi come i fatti!

basta!!!

deciditi di pensare alla tua moglie!

ignora M! intanto alla fine hai deciso per l'altra, no???!!!

non puoi continuare cosi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no no, grossa.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo giochiamo con le parole. Ma una ex amante con cui ti sei lasciato ha TUTTI i diritti del mondo di uscire con un altro.


Difatti era proprio inteso come gioco di parole, tanto che ho aggiunto "e ringrazia di esserci entrato dalla porta di servizio".
Voleva essere solo una battuta. Certo che lei ha tutti i diritti di fare ciò che vuole, ma in fondo almeno una parte di quello che Kid sta provando non è la sensazione di essere "tradito"?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sei troppo vago!
> 
> prendi una decisione una volta per tutte!
> 
> ...


Io è una vita che gli dico di piantarla li di giocare........


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sei troppo vago!
> 
> prendi una decisione una volta per tutte!
> 
> ...



Non c'è niente da pensare. Lei ha scelto già tempo fa, prima di me. Lei ha saputo decidere, è giusto che vada. La mia è solo amarezza dovuta dalla certezza di averla persa per sempre.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da pensare. Lei ha scelto già tempo fa, prima di me. Lei ha saputo decidere, è giusto che vada. La mia è solo amarezza dovuta dalla certezza di averla persa per sempre.


Scusami Kid se ogni tanto ti prendo un po' in giro, ma lo sai, vero, cosa c'è dietro ai miei sfottò....


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Hai fatto un'esperienza, hai vissuto dei momenti. Fanne tesoro, mettili in un cassetto che ogni tanto, in vecchiaia, aprirai più serenamente. Viviti la tua famiglia, ora.


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai fatto un'esperienza, hai vissuto dei momenti. Fanne tesoro, mettili in un cassetto che ogni tanto, in vecchiaia, aprirai più serenamente. Viviti la tua famiglia, ora.



Hai sicuramente ragione. Ora questo ricordo brucia solo un pò troppo per poter essere apprezzato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Certo che chiudere a sole 221 pagine - 2210 post (notato la coincidenza?) è fin un peccato......


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo che chiudere a sole 221 pagine - 2210 post (notato la coincidenza?) è fin un peccato......


E chi l'ha detto che lo chiudiamo sto thread?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che lo chiudiamo sto thread?


Appunto, ho rotto intenzionalmente la coincidenza numerica tra post e pagine


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Appunto, ho rotto intenzionalmente la coincidenza numerica tra post e pagine


Sei avanti di almeno due semafori...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei avanti di almeno due semafori...


Sono daltonico, chemifregammè dei semafori?


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono daltonico, chemifregammè dei semafori?


Allora sei avanti di almeno due incroci.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

Quando hai tempo mi spieghi cosa stiamo dicendo?


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando hai tempo mi spieghi cosa stiamo dicendo?


Sei talmente avanti che se ti giri per guardare indietro, vedi il futuro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei talmente avanti che se ti giri per guardare indietro, vedi il futuro.


Azz! Mi hai scoperto!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da pensare. Lei ha scelto già tempo fa, prima di me. Lei ha saputo decidere, è giusto che vada. La mia è solo amarezza dovuta dalla certezza di averla persa per sempre.


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Così, giusto per ricordarmi quanto ve l'ho menata...

Quanto vi voglio bene... poi vabbè, ci sono le mie preferite tra di voi, ma grazie a tutti.


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Così, giusto per ricordarmi quanto ve l'ho menata...
> 
> Quanto vi voglio bene... poi vabbè, ci sono le mie preferite tra di voi, ma grazie a tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Così, giusto per ricordarmi quanto ve l'ho menata...
> 
> Quanto vi voglio bene... poi vabbè, ci sono le mie preferite tra di voi, ma grazie a tutti.


siamo sicuri che il fatto di averla rivista da poco non c'entri nulla?


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che il fatto di averla rivista da poco non c'entri nulla?



Hai ragione... devo aprire RIVEDERLA 2: LA MENATA INFINITA!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione... devo aprire RIVEDERLA 2: LA MENATA INFINITA!


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

ciao Kid, bello vederti allo stesso posto tornando dove ti avevo lasciato. Non demordi.


----------



## Kid (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> ciao Kid, bello vederti allo stesso posto tornando dove ti avevo lasciato. Non demordi.



No no, non ti preoccupare, non ho la minima intenzione di castrarmi ancora...

Resisterei anche se mi trovassi l'altra nuda sdraiata su un letto in mezzo al deserto.

Giuro. 

Forse....


----------

